# The Battle of the Gods: Stolen History in Reports from inside the American Revolt



## SonofaBor (Jan 14, 2021)

Since the planned-demonic hit, I've become exposed to the alt-right universe-- primarily due to the comments and orientations of people on this forum, who I have come to respect. Over the summer, I spent most of my research time seeking to understand what is precisely happening in the USA. I dismissed Q early, but have come to the conclusion that this psychological operation is brilliant, if only because it has kept the gun owners from taking matters into the own hands. I've sifted through a lot of videos and podcasts. Some I find entertaining and reject, like Alex Jones, who I think is locked, literally, in the media space of information wars. Others seem to serve up warmed-over material. Others are far too emotional and superficial. But there are a few that I find very interesting, and their understanding of the current situation is quite profound. These include: Tore Says, Juan O Savin, Robert David Steele, Simon Parkes, (and to a lesser extent)  Charlie Freak and Charlie Ward. What is most interesting for Stolen History is that they all seem to realize that capital H History does not tell the true story and bound up with the oppression of human consciousness, i.e., our slavery. For example, during the summer when radicals were creating autonomous zones and raging against the machines (with the financial help of the NWO) in Portland and Seattle, Charlie Freak clearly referred to the Portland Courthouse as a 500-year-old building. Robert David Steele, an ex-CIA officer, claims "history is shit"; and he intends to open an open-source History Study Agency under a Trump Administration, should Trump prevail. Tore Says is a genius and a former worker in AI private intelligence. She is a whistleblower with a profound sense of the political cultural landscape. She claims, in fact, that she is a time traveler. On numerous occasions, she has referred to the 19th century as being marked by time distortion, precisely as have many of us. Juan O Savin opens his new book with a discussion of the Titanic as a false flag operation, by which the banking houses were able to kill off three key people opposed to the Federal Reserve's creation. Yesterday, in a profound monologue, he states that Washington DC is known (presumably by TPTB) as a "holy city" of equal status to the Vatican. He makes much of the fact that it was built in a swamp-- though he doesn't say it was dug out of a swamp, like so many other magnificent, repurposed mudflood ruins. All of the people were selected by elements close to Trump, known as Q. All of them reveal we're in a spiritual war. The "gods" make love, according to Hendrix, but they also are playing out a battle royal.

I'm wondering if anyone else has insiders/observers who bring themes of history into their analysis?

I also should also state before I post this: I would like very much to publish an interview with one of these people on this forum. All of the people only hint at the historical problems. They clearly know more than they expose. The public is very ignorant, of course. How much more can you say to people right now? All of the work here should prove very important if the rebellion succeeds.


----------



## Mabzynn (Jan 15, 2021)

​Talk to these folks.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 15, 2021)

I'm trying to contact them. Strange, the .mil website of their base won't load. If it doesn't work, I'll call during office hours tomorrow.

In any event, if I can secure an interview with someone there or elsewhere, *do people here have any questions they'd like for me to raise*?


----------



## Oracle (Jan 15, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> Since the planned-demonic hit, I've become exposed to the alt-right universe-- primarily due to the comments and orientations of people on this forum, who I have come to respect. Over the summer, I spent most of my research time seeking to understand what is precisely happening in the USA. I dismissed Q early, but have come to the conclusion that this psychological operation is brilliant, if only because it has kept the gun owners from taking matters into the own hands. I've sifted through a lot of videos and podcasts. Some I find entertaining and reject, like Alex Jones, who I think is locked, literally, in the media space of information wars. Others seem to serve up warmed-over material. Others are far too emotional and superficial. But there are a few that I find very interesting, and their understanding of the current situation is quite profound. These include: Tore Says, Juan O Savin, Robert David Steele, Simon Parkes, Charlie Freak and Charlie Ward. What is most interesting for Stolen History is that they all seem to realize that capital H History does not tell the true story and bound up with the oppression of human consciousness, i.e., our slavery. For example, during the summer when radicals were creating autonomous zones and raging against the machines (with the financial help of the NWO) in Portland and Seattle, Charlie Freak clearly referred to the Portland Courthouse as a 500-year-old building. Robert David Steele, an ex-CIA officer, claims "history is shit"; and he intends to open an open-source History Study Agency under a Trump Administration, should Trump prevail. Tore Says is a genius and a former worker in AI private intelligence. She is a whistleblower with a profound sense of the political cultural landscape. She claims, in fact, that she is a time traveler. On numerous occasions, she has referred to the 19th century as being marked by time distortion, precisely as have many of us. Juan O Savin opens his new book with a discussion of the Titanic as a false flag operation, by which the banking houses were able to kill off three key people opposed to the Federal Reserve's creation. Yesterday, in a profound monologue, he states that Washington DC is known (presumably by TPTB) as a "holy city" of equal status to the Vatican. He makes much of the fact that it was built in a swamp-- though he doesn't say it was dug out of a swamp, like so many other magnificent, repurposed mudflood ruins. All of the people were selected by elements close to Trump, known as Q. All of them reveal we're in a spiritual war. The "gods" make love, according to Hendrix, but they also are playing out a battle royal.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone else has insiders/observers who bring themes of history into their analysis?
> 
> I also should also state before I post this: I would like very much to publish an interview with one of these people on this forum. All of the people only hint at the historical problems. The clearly know more than they expose. The public is very ignorant, of course. How much more can you say to people right now? All of the work here should prove very important if the rebellion succeeds.



"I dismissed Q early, but have come to the conclusion that this psychological operation is brilliant, if only because it has kept the gun owners from taking matters into the own hands."
Absolutely agree!
I cringed a bit with the use of alt-right reference ( I try not to support the enforced right-left paradigm) but so many accurate statements made in your post. Thanks for the links,I have not come across some of those commenters before,I look forward to reading their points of view.
​​


> I also should also state before I post this: I would like very much to publish an interview with one of these people on this forum. All of the people only hint at the historical problems. The clearly know more than they expose. The public is very ignorant, of course. How much more can you say to people right now? All of the work here should prove very important if the rebellion succeeds.
> ​


​​We have been asking and discussing so many questions and points re this subject on this forum and the previous, I would really like to see a thread started where we actually put it all together and come up with a likely summation so as we can actually move forward with a clear focus to come up with some possible peaceful solutions.​Intuition tells me we will lose the internet at some stage in the near future in regard to being able to do that and ask more than questions and spread of information.​We really need to move forward as aware people on this or it will be too late to have any influence.​


Mabzynn said:


> View attachment 5534​Talk to these folks.


What folks? Would appreciate a link thanks,the image means nothing to me,unless you meant it specifically for son of a bor
and I am interested.
I'm not sure how I came across this article ( likely from @SonofaBor 's links) as I have researched a bit since my last comment, but this 2016 quote is a brilliant guide toward the planned future from here.


> In a 2016 speech by President Xi Jinping, the principles of Lincoln’s understanding were laid out by the Chinese statesman who said:
> 
> 
> 
> > _“We must consider innovation as the primary driving force of growth and the core in this whole undertaking, and human resources as the primary source to support development. We should promote innovation in theory, systems, science and technology, and culture, and make innovation the dominant theme in the work of the Party, and government, and everyday activity in society… In the 16th century, human society entered an unprecedented period of active innovation. Achievements in scientific innovation over the past five centuries have exceeded the sum total of several previous millennia. . . . Each and every scientific and industrial revolution has profoundly changed the outlook and pattern of world development… Since the second Industrial Revolution, the U.S. has maintained global hegemony because it has always been the leader and the largest beneficiary of scientific and industrial progress._


I see the reference to a 16th century reset as well !


----------



## codis (Jan 15, 2021)

Oracle said:


> What folks? Would appreciate a link thanks,the image means nothing to me,unless you meant it specifically for son of a bor
> and I am interested.


I suppose it's them:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligence_Support_Activity


Oracle said:


> I'm not sure how I came across this article ( likely from @SonofaBor 's links) as I have researched a bit since my last comment, but this 2016 quote is a brilliant guide toward the planned future from here.


I find it funny that the CCP leader references Euopean developments in the 16th century. It was exactly the rigit, authoritarian system of society that held and holds development back - being it the Catholic church or his communist party.
The obedience and subservience the Chinese culture flogged into their population for centuries is not quite a catalyst for creativity and innovation.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 15, 2021)

I'm not too keen on alt-right, as a term of distinction, either. Steele described himself as this-- at least prior to Trump. So I used it.

First questions I would ask would be simple, such as: It is pretty clear that some group, we call it the TPTB, have as part of their agenda the eradication of the old worlds. We find evidence of this eradication everywhere. For me at least, I became sharply aware that this pattern might continue in our current era when Notre Dame burned. Do you see such a pattern?

From here, I'd like to go through some specifics. Some that come immediately to mind: The old south in the Civil War, Germany (1918-1945), West Coast cities in the 1880s, The Sahara between 1500 and 1800...

Any one else got some questions if I'm so fortunate to succeed?


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 16, 2021)

The second set of questions I would ask would pertain to maps.  For example, California.

The third set of questions I would ask pertain to ancient weapons, such as fasces and sound cannons.

************

Please note, there is a series on cable TV and elsewhere, known as "American Gods."  I urge all non-Americans (terrible sounding, I know-- but I have to come understand that America-as-a-state-of-mind is not entirely understood by everyone)  to watch this if you want to know what is going down in America right now.

It is also full of Stolen History-like historical snippets.

For example, Cairo, Illinois and Cairo, Egypt are off-handily recognized as a "chicken/egg" paradox. The God Nancy tells the story of how he left Africa (under the dominance of female Gods) with a fire weapon and gave it to the Portuguese, who promptly turned it against Africa. The old Nazi units from Operation Paperclip run the intel networks, etc...

My expectation is that all the research from Stolen History is being mined and will one day appear in media of all sorts. That is probably how the new history will be taught-- if the scientific method (not capital S science) prevails.

In fact, is it a mere coincidence that someone named Borson turned up in a recent episode?


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 16, 2021)

DC today.
Im not getting a Pina colada sunny beach feeling about all this.
The word is the Nat. Guard has no ammo, but I think thats BS.

As for the OP, all the people that were mentioned have good things to say, good perspectives.
As for people waking up, some will, some won't. I watched a podcast about cosmic spirituality and the people said that some souls are here to learn and help others in their own way, but are not 100% awake and will never be in this lifetime. Most are observers, and are here to learn.

My politics? I'm "Alternative UFO middle-of-the-road." In other words I don't believe in politics––everyone is corrupt. It is distilled judgement, 200-proof.
Believe in yourself and trust your own mind.



An update for Jan 18.
There are several Coast Guard gunboats in the Potomac River outside my apartment with machine-guns at the ready. Somehow, I don't feel very safe. Ive lived here most of my life and Ive never seen anything like this.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 16, 2021)

I love those pics! Modern-day warfare-- heavy personal armament, female, face diaper, and starbucks coffee!


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 16, 2021)

I must confess I pay little attention to theatre but something struck me today. It is said there are between 20 and thirty thousand National Guard Soldiers within the fence but for some reason they keep on showing pictures of a few hundred sprawled out on the same floors. Does the entire building have the same fllor covering throughout?
If there are so many soldiers there could the White House latrines cope with the absurd increase in effluent flow?
How are these good old boys and girls getting their laundry done?
Why has CV1984 not swarmed through them all?


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 16, 2021)

Maybe they have satellite up-link latrines?

In any case, stuff is going down.

I give it a 30% chance it is all theater, designed to lull the American populace, which voted 75-25 for Trump, into a trap. That means, I'm 70% certain that we aren't watching theater.  Why? Recently, the Vatican and Iran were hit with blackouts. Blackouts occurring in the Pacific Northwest. Iran fired a missile at US carriers. The US recognized Taiwan. Merkle is reportedly stepping down...


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 16, 2021)

Sorry. I wasn't suggesting that its all theatre, though on past experience there is better than evens chance it probably is. What I was referring to is we are being shown a theatrical production in the classic sense of 'look over here' 'not over there'.  A distraction if you like. All eyes are on Washington DC therefore all eyes are off of The Vatican State and the City of London State.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 17, 2021)

The fourth set of questions I would ask would pertain to weather warfare and comets.

Martin Liedtke provided an interesting take on comets on Friday. One of his "peeps" sent a photo of two comets over Florida within the past week.  Simon Parkes is reporting that US special forces busted the Wuhan bio-weapon in Wuhan; that's why "it" hit there first, in its most lethal form. Over the summer, did everyone see the floods in Wuhan? Was this retaliation? Did everyone see the line up of hurricanes that plowed into the American SE about the time Trump was gunning up his campaign for President? He referred to this coincidence as "interesting."

其實我不知道 。 神秘而奇怪。

眾神在戰爭嗎？ 小心！ 歷史尚不清楚。


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 17, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> The fourth set of questions I would ask would pertain to weather warfare and comets.
> 
> Martin Liedtke provided an interesting take on comets on Friday. One of his "peeps" sent a photo of two comets over Florida within the past week.  Simon Parkes is reporting that US special forces busted the Wuhan bio-weapon in Wuhan; that's why "it" hit there first, in its most lethal form. Over the summer, did everyone see the floods in Wuhan? Was this retaliation? Did everyone see the line up of hurricanes that plowed into the American SE about the time Trump was gunning up his campaign for President? He referred to this coincidence as "interesting."
> 
> ...


The weather is most probs one of their more effective weapons, documented since the Vietnam war,

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Popeye
The weather "handbook"

https://apps.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a333462.pdf
Hurricane Erin and Katrina come to mind.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Erin_(2001)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Katrina


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 18, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> I'm "Alternative UFO middle-of-the-road."




I have had my share of intuitions over the years that some kind of outside force has saved us from certain collective calamity. For awhile, I thought they were aliens-- classic UFO stuff. The evidence of UFOs does seem overwhelming. But, whenever experts in UFOs start talking about planets and galaxies, I get annoyed. I become annoyed since I learned that planet representations are CGI-artist renderings and that all representations of our earth, at least official ones, are highly dubious.  Frankly, I don't know. The thought that aliens live on this plane somewhere, perhaps underground, seems more reasonable to me nowadays-- unless the concept of inter-stellar travel really means something like interdimensional time travel or to places outside our firmament via Enochian portals. I still pretty much believe the Gnostic vision of PK Dick-- A Vast Living Intelligence System. Personally, that part of my personality known as a warrior, seems to have left the building. I'm pretty sure none of us know exactly what is going down, but those of us who study these things have a role to play in helping others come to terms with the hard but very confusing facts.

Here is something of interest from the Robert David Steele archive on ETs and human history.


----------



## Onijunbei (Jan 18, 2021)

If it is televised, its most likely staged...
Miles Mathis brought up an interesting point that the tear gas of the Police had no effect on many of the Antifa rioters throughout the Portland and Seattle debacles.
No such thing as ex CIA.
Time travelling?  Time is a measurement of motion, therefore no time travelling can exist.
All the actors of government pick other actors to fill the vacant slots of acting government officials...
The government coordinates the culture and the counter culture at the same time.  Alex Jones is an actor for the counter culture.  Charles Manson is also an actor.  Arnold Swartzenneger is an actor.  OJ Simpson is an actor.  Ronald Reagan is an actor...hopefully you get the point. 
all the worlds a stage...


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 18, 2021)

Onijunbei said:


> If it is televised, its most likely staged...
> Miles Mathis brought up an interesting point that the tear gas of the Police had no effect on many of the Antifa rioters throughout the Portland and Seattle debacles.
> No such thing as ex CIA.
> Time travelling?  Time is a measurement of motion, therefore no time travelling can exist.
> ...



Yes, I forgot to write "ex-CIA" in the original post. So, sorry. As for your other points, your cynicism is noted.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 19, 2021)

The fifth set of question would be related to national/historical mythologies. I want to know why they are tethered to personalities, as found for example in this recently published _The 1776 Report._ Why not to ideas, such as liberty and truth? Do not the new myth makers know free thinking, historically-minded truth seekers can easily bust their mythologies into a trillion pieces? Why do they feel the need to replace one doxa (identity politics) with another (American exceptionalism)?


----------



## Oracle (Jan 20, 2021)

I unfortunately don't have time to actively engage in this thread but did want to thank you for all the links etc  you provide @SonofaBor


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 21, 2021)

Some thoughts after "the inauguration":

Anyone paying attention during my lifetime has known that the system is rigged; all the institutions are self-serving; and the masses are asleep. During this election, it is as though we all got to watch this reality play out as a stage drama. The purpose, according to those I cite above, has been to wake up the people. It didn't wake me up; I was already more or less awake. It only made me see that any of the old, "established" friends I thought I had in the universities or churches or hospitals were even dumber and more corrupt than I had thought.

What do they need to do to wake people? Have Bill Gates literally stick a vaccine needle in the eye of an American? Actually, that probably wouldn't work! The media could spin it, the academy bury it, and church people forgive and forget it.  In the meantime, there is no functioning left in America. That part of American culture, the part I joined in the 80s in opposition to the wars in Central America, has been obliterated. Our hopes of justice have been turned into crusading SJWs; our reasonable fear of Fascism has been projected onto the screen as "anti-fa"; our hope that journalism could expose corruption has been reduced to talking heads, paid to act like what they think we think is cool.

When the pan-demonic hit, the people who said it was irrational and sinister were on the so-called right. Trump got a lot of us independent-minded lefties to vote for him. In other words, any lefty with a sense of justice, decency, and truth has been corralled.  So, here we are. All ready for the slaughterhouse!

I'm no longer worried about it. I suppose they can do more damage, kill off much of the population, for example; but the damage done must be rectified or this incarnation of we-the-people is kaput.

Do I think there might be another act in this Battle of the Gods? Yes. Might it mean military takeover? Yes. Is anyone comfortable with that? Nope. But everyone is hoping for it right now. This where is we are at-- a very vulnerable situation.  But note that in a interview above, one person referred to 11/3/2019 -- a year _after _the supposed event (which was only known to people in communities like ours)-- as a false flag that Team Trump stopped. This makes me think the commitment to our safety is real.

In the meantime, I continue to pursue my research. My daughter sleeps through online classes and makes friends (AI or human?) all over the world. Come to think of it, just like me. Maybe just as planned?

The great election of 2020 exposed everything in America as a fraud-- except the hopes for freedom, family, God and country. Of course, these are very abstract notions that can be easily manipulated by next-gen parasites. The 1776 report (above) is an attempt to fix these notions as the basis for American life.  I believe in the ideas, always have-- though I know the history is flimsy.  Because we're puzzled and because we hope for a better world, people like us can make a difference.


----------



## asatiger1966 (Jan 21, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> SonofaBor said:
> 
> 
> > The fourth set of questions I would ask would pertain to weather warfare and comets.
> ...



Monkey see monkey do, yes someone had it first and did not think we were capable of discovering the how. they used it often enough that an idea popes out "how does this happen every-time we get involved with XXXXX.

Think how much the human condition would improve only if the keepers of the knowledge were not concerned about misuse.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 21, 2021)

To bring this into focus, consider:





_View: https://twitter.com/IamTore/status/1352276177159917578/photo/1
View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/hiNftb3fJYzp/_


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 21, 2021)

Lots of US Army personnel in DC today. I thought only Nat Guard were "guarding" us?
More troops than I expected. Are they there to keep people from leaving?
It was somber and quiet yesterday everywhere. Very eerie.
The inauguration was almost empty of people.
There are unsubstantiated rumors going around that Trump may be creating an alternative government with the US Military behind him.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 22, 2021)

See the bitchute link in the post prior to yours for information related to your on-the-ground info.

I should also note, for daily news try this. Two reports, financial and geo/political, everyday.


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 22, 2021)

This is a simplistic parody but I think theres a lot of truth in it.
As a DC citizen, I could not go beyond 1 block past the State Department, so thats 2 miles away. There were much more troops than civilians.
The place was empty. This was weird history in the making.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QXDC8Z44z4_


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 22, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> This is a parody but I think theres a lot of truth in it.
> As a DC citizen, I could not go beyond 1 block past the State Department, so thats 2 miles away.
> The place was empty. This was weird history in the making.
> 
> ...



_It is a very bizarre shit-tuation, some folks think the whole thing was filmed in advance at another location, since when did the oval office have a car park outside.


View: https://youtu.be/m55tzTIJwwA


The Q project seems to have been a well known method borrowed from soviet times._

_

 _​_From this guy,

http://82.221.129.208/.uu7.html_


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 23, 2021)

This, your post, provides the kind of evidence that makes me 30% percent skeptical. That Juan O Savin talked about 11/3/2019 in January 2021 gives me the strongest proof (among many others) that there is more than something to it.

My trepidation is that TPTB have disclosed their doomsday weaponry, and all action has stopped.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 23, 2021)

One for you kind sir.

_View: https://twitter.com/mdamelincourt/status/1351931256347521025_​
And a second. Sun Sentinel - We are currently unavailable in your region


> Governor DeSantis orders Florida National Guard home. 'This is a half-cocked mission and they are not Nancy Pelosi's servants.'


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 23, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> One for you kind sir.



Please explain.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 23, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> kd-755 said:
> 
> 
> > One for you kind sir.
> ...


I just felt these two links were more evidence to back your line of thinking, that's all or put another way I saw these posts and thought of you!


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 23, 2021)

What I'm looking to do in this thread is gather questions and/or insights into how Stolen History is emerging in discourse during this situation. As a side objective, as this thread has evolved and been relocated in the "off-topic" forum, I seek to help people outside the States understand what is going on.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 23, 2021)

Do the links I posted add or detract?


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 23, 2021)

I still don't understand:



kd-755 said:


> One for you kind sir.



What exactly is "my kind?"

In any case, I'm not interested in psychological speculations.  Please simply state your point or enter your critique or raise your questions.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 23, 2021)

"Kind sir" over here on this island simply means *you are kind* as opposed to being nasty as your posts on here are examples of kindness not nastiness.
Get it now?


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 23, 2021)

My bad.

Without finishing my first cup of coffee, I read it as "One for your kind, Sir".

I obviously do not align with the military or police, except inasmuch as they perform their duty, which is to defend the people and the Constitution.

Growing up, I have watched many people, who align themselves with these forces, unwittingly serve US/NWO aggression. I also have some stubborn leftist friends who are convinced Trump is a tyrant precisely because the military supports him.  The first thing they bring up in conversation is that the police/military cannot be trusted.  The implication is I'm now a stooge. I read your post incorrectly, thinking I was fielding another such objection. My apologies.


----------



## EUAFU (Jan 23, 2021)

[QUOTE = "Onijunbei, postagem: 38886, membro: 445"]
Se for televisionado, provavelmente será encenado ...
Miles Mathis trouxe à tona um ponto interessante de que o gás lacrimogêneo da Polícia não teve efeito sobre muitos dos manifestantes da Antifa durante os desastres de Portland e Seattle.
Ex-CIA não existe.
Viagem no tempo? O tempo é uma medida do movimento, portanto, nenhuma viagem no tempo pode existir.
Todos os atores do governo escolhem outros atores para preencher as vagas de funcionários do governo em exercício ...
O governo coordena a cultura e a contracultura ao mesmo tempo. Alex Jones é um ator da contra-cultura. Charles Manson também é ator. Arnold Swartzenneger é ator. OJ Simpson é ator. Ronald Reagan é um ator ... espero que você tenha entendido.
o mundo é um palco...
[/CITAR]

Eu concordo totalmente com isso.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 23, 2021)

Regarding Miles W Mathis. I'm a reader. (In fact, this post of mine can be read as a response to this article on the American election).

Maybe I've read all of his commentaries, or close to that. But he leaves out the Catholic Church. The Catholic Church, at least the "dark church," (Archbishop Carlo Maria Viganò, 2020), has been identified as an enemy of the American people, insofar as its satellites were used to disrupt and reverse the 2020 American elections. In SH1, we pretty much identified Mathis as a Jesuit agent. (It was after this thread that Miles Mathis outed KD's avatar-- in other words he comically jumped the shark in such a way as to out himself). 

The main issue going forward involves the release of the USA from the bonds of the Vatican and the City of London (or The Holy Roman Empire)-- as coded in the Constitution of 1871, which established the Corporation of the USA, discussed on this forum and elsewhere. The USA is, thus, at war with the forces that conquered the Old World. If President Trump comes back, he will do so as the 19th President of the United States.

(This post has been edited and updated over a couple hours on 1/23/2020).


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 24, 2021)

This fellow, Gene Decode, is very interesting. He talks about multiple timelines; that history has been completely fabricated; the Nazi's won the war (literally) at Antarctica when Byrd was defeated; WWII was a war between two ruling factions of the Cabal; the inauguration was completely fake; clones exist and so on. All familiar topics to Stolen History readers.


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 24, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> This fellow, Gene Decode, is very interesting. He talks about multiple timelines; that history has been completely fabricated; the Nazi's won the war (literally) at Antarctica when Byrd was defeated; WWII was a war between two ruling factions of the Cabal; the inauguration was completely fake; clones exist and so on. All familiar topics to Stolen History readers.




"The Man in the High Castle" is based on the alternative timeline theory. Author Phillip K. Dick was tapped into all this when he wrote his famous books. There are reports and stories of people having come over to our timeline from the German victory one in the TV series. Was Phil Dick one of them? He was certainly pretty shaken up according to his bio. A drug abuser and mental case perhaps, but I wonder what he was really dealing with in his head? Is this the cause of some mental illnesses, timeline-hopping and perhaps being stuck between dimensions?

Timelines merging apparently creates Deja-vu and other psyche anomalies. Mandela Effect as well.
I think its a possibility that the remains of the "Old World" like buildings, star forts, and temples may be relics of another timeline and reality thats long gone.
Some timelines are barely different than our own, just small changes that most never notice when convergence happens. Others are drastically different.

I hope our current timeline has many more folks waking up. It seems like it.
Being in Wash. DC right now with all the weird stuff going on (Covid, economy, biz shut downs, nutty draconian laws, power politics gone wild, Space Force, etc.) really does feel like a PDK novel. My favorite is _Blade Runner._
Was the CIA after this guy? Probably, because he knew too much.

__

I hate to use Wiki, but this is interesting:

*Recurring themes in Dick's work:*
Five recurring philosophical themes in PDK's work:


1. False realities
2. Human vs. machine
3. Entropy
4. The nature of God
5. Social control
Similarly, in _Understanding Philip K. Dick_, Eric Carl Link discussed eight themes or 'ideas and motifs':[8][9]


1. Epistemology and the Nature of Reality
2. Know Thyself
3. The Android and the Human
4. Entropy and Pot Healing
5. The Theodicy Problem
6. Warfare and Power Politics
7. The Evolved Human
8. 'Technology, Media, Drugs and Madness'

https://www.thefamouspeople.com/profiles/philip-k-dick-37025.php
Phillip K. Dick’s novel *‘The Man in the High Castle’ *is an alternative history novel with a heavy dosage of science fiction. The story develops on the premise that the Axis powers have won the World War II and taken over the world. The book has been adapted as a television series that premiered on Amazon Video on January 15, 2015. The show’s third season is slated to be released in 2018.

His short story *‘The Minority Report’* was first published in ‘Fantastic Universe’ magazine in 1956. Director Steven Spielberg adapted the story for his 2002 film starring Tom Cruise, Colin Farrell, and Samantha Morton.

Dick’s 1968 novel *‘Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?’* was set in post-apocalyptic San Francisco, after Earth has been irreversibly damaged by a nuclear war. This novel later inspired Ridley Scott’s neo-noir science fiction film ‘Blade Runner’.

The 1969 book *‘Ubik’* is one of the most acclaimed novels by Dick. In 2009, Time magazine listed it among the 100 greatest novels since 1923. The plot develops in a usual Philip K. Dick setting of relative future (in this case, 1999). The Ubik, which is essentially a canned product with miraculous properties, has been interpreted as a metaphor for God by many critics, including Dick’s last wife Tessa Busby.

.....................................


Please allow me to stray off-topic a bit.

And lastly...*Total Recall* by Paul Verhoeven with Arnold Schwarzenegger (1990).

I find this PDK book and movie interesting because of the many later whistleblowers and authors who claim that after the failed "Operation Highjump" by the Americans under Admirals Byrd and Nimitz, the Germans won the battle.

After that shindig, the Antarctic Germans decided to go out into the solar system to form a new civilization that would be far more secure. Why? The Vatican and its Jesuit mercenaries had been trying to destroy the German culture and people –––_Asatru_ faith, the occult sciences, hidden history secrets, advanced engineering, Prussian non-linear physics–––since the days of the Roman Empire and the Goths, who were descended perhaps from the Aryan Scythians.
The Germans were sick of the attempted genocide throughout history––The attack on Lutherans and tribal pagans. The French and English bullying. The WW1 reparations. The Weimar starvation. The devalued currency proffered by Illuminati big banks. Their own tribal disputes. The specific bloodlines. Etc.
This gets into Dreamland's post on the Germania destruction I think.

 Sounds silly at first thought, but is it?

Here's the basic gist:
The non-Nazi Antarctic Germans (_Neuschwabenlanders_) have a city on Mars called "New Berlin" with a _Nachtwaffen_ military base at Aries Prime; these facilities were started in 1948.
The Black Sun society is active. _Asatru_ is a pagan faith resurrected. _Nachtwaffen _is their military arm. Slavery is present. Artificial Intelligence is a big deal. Time travel is used for rescue of Germans in the past so they can re-populate in numbers. Cyborg technology is part of their economy. Offworld German-only colonies abound in nearby star systems. (Remember _Blade Runner_?) ET involvement is an everyday occurrence. Most everything is underground. The swastika represents its original meaning of harmony and good fortune, but this breakaway civilization still clings to some Fascist beliefs.

*NOTE:* The _Project Paperclip_ Nazis (Big banks, corporations worldwide, NASA) with Jesuit ties are another faction altogether. The word is there was an ideological split in 1944, and the Antarctic Germans wanted nothing to do with the legacy of Hitler, the SS, et al.

If this story turns out to be true in any way, then Phil Dick knew the truth of memory wiping technology, slavery, mining, A.I., and greedy psychopathic corporations on Mars and Earth when he wrote "Total Recall" in...*1966.*

Yes, yes, the silly movie series "Iron Sky" makes a parody of this wild story, but what if there's something to it? What are the PTB in Hollywood attempting to cover up by making the story 100% ridiculous, even to teenagers? Hollywood and the CIA have done it countless times before. Very, very suspicious.
Our reality gets stranger and more Fascist lockdown by the day. I wonder why?
Whatever the truth is, it will burst upon us soon like typhoon of elephants in the room.



Further research:
Joseph P. Farrell, Penny Bradley, Lleana Kaputnik, Jason Rice, and Exopolitics
https://projectcamelotportal.com/2021/01/13/penny-bradley-super-soldier/


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 24, 2021)

PKD was traumatized one day when he looked outside his Orange County apartment to literally see everywhere that the Roman Empire never ended! He was utterly convinced of this; his later works comprised attempts to come to terms and describe his Gnostic vision of salvation for mankind.

What's more, his personal files wear ransacked; and he reported it to the FBI. Of course, it was probably they or other like-minded people who did it!  For I think the Cabal knew very well that PKD had terrible visions of possible timeline outcomes.  What did they want with them?

"Blade Runner" (Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep) had an enormous impact on me in the 1980s before the patterns became obvious everywhere. Nowadays, the hideous evil is so obvious. Sci-fi is worthless! Insofar as it reads like realism or as predictive programming. Is this what they wanted from his files?




JWW427 said:


> I think its a possibility that the remains of the "Old World" like buildings, star forts, and temples may be relics of another timeline and reality thats long gone.
> Some timelines are barely different than our own, just small changes that most never notice when convergence happens. Others are drastically different.



Profoundly possible.


JWW427 said:


> The non-Nazi Antarctic Germans (_Neuschwabenlanders_) have a city on Mars called "New Berlin" with a _Nachtwaffen_ military base at Aries Prime; these facilities were started in 1948.



It is of interest to me that Trump repeatedly referred to going to Mars during his campaign rallies. What do they mean by Mars?  That shimmering light in the sky? A planet about which we have nothing, save artist representations? I wish I knew. Any clues?


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 24, 2021)

Perhaps I suffer from multiple personality disorders, but...

I believe Trump knows a ton of the "TRUTH" from his uncle, physicist John G. Trump.
The Mars reference is interesting. The conspiracy word is that Americans have been on Mars since the early 1960s and were invited by the Germans as supply contractors and mercenaries. Go figure. It's a big economy out there!



• Are we to really believe the simplistic and childish NASA Mars Rover and satellite pictures? _*(A tin can powered by rubber bands).


*_

• What was the USA Space Mining Bill all about? _* (Helium-3? A Univ. of Wisconsin team liquified 2 ounces of H3 from Moon rocks. It can power the continental USA for several years in various reactors, and safely).


 Lunar Helium-3 Fusion Resource Distribution – NASA Solar System Exploration*_


• Why do we need an official US Space Force? *(We already have one in secret, but everyone is waking up to that).* Why is President Biden trying to eradicate it? _*(To put disclosure back in the toothpaste tube. Good luck! SH is here to stay).*_
Note: The SF logo has the usual Fascist eagle on it, plus the spam-in-the-can BS space shuttle. "Space Cadet?" Really? What a joke.

_**_


• What's up with all the pics of supposed ruins on Mars? Artifacts of an ancient war?  _*(Hell yes, I think).

*_


• What are engineered bio-weapon pandemics really good at accomplishing?  _*(Destroying economies, killing the weak and elderly, exacting draconian control measures, and imprisoning people in their own homes so they can watch CNN and BBC and be programmed with more lies).*_

*  "Your tooth hurts? Yeah, you've got Covid. Take this new controversial and untested vax, you'll be fine."*



• Why is the US media fawning all over Biden? Praising him and his staff for....what?  _*(The Deep State just adores their own!).*_
*• *Why does the media keep bashing Trump?* Because he represents a rival faction of the Deep State. All political parties are corrupt. Bread & Circuses for the masses.*

_**_


• Why is Fascism in America being promoted by the extreme right and extreme left?  _*(To keep us distracted, racially and politically divided, and angry at each other in perpetuity). 

*_


• Why are most Americans still supremely pissed off? _ *(You name it).*_


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 24, 2021)

I don't know. Any references?

Just in time, RDS references this fellow, Michael E. Salla, PhD -- all on the subject of ETs and the Second American Revolution.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 25, 2021)

For some very interesting comments on chemtrails as weather control and missile defense and Q as a military system developed via computer modelling of an ET invasion, see Juan O Savin's most recent interview.


----------



## Curved Pluto (Jan 25, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> PKD was traumatized one day when he looked outside his Orange County apartment to literally see everywhere that the Roman Empire never ended! He was utterly convinced of this; his later works comprised attempts to come to terms and describe his Gnostic vision of salvation for mankind.
> 
> What's more, his personal files wear ransacked; and he reported it to the FBI. Of course, it was probably they or other like-minded people who did it!  For I think the Cabal knew very well that PKD had terrible visions of possible timeline outcomes.  What did they want with them?
> 
> ...


I believe, although I can’t prove it yet, that space force was for cyber space and that Mars would be a place in said cyber space. A destination for the cyber warriors so to speak.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 25, 2021)

That is one possible interpretation that I have also considered possible. And it is one that Trump gave some indirect credence over the summer. After listening to the interview above, it appears that anti-missile and weather warfare have already been coordinated under the Air Force or other service.

What he really needs is an anti-TV force...


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 26, 2021)

Here is an interview with Gene Decode that discusses recent operations of the Space Force. It appears that it is involved in all the aspects we've discussed-- except, perhaps TV. 

Apparently, many of these weapon systems were captured from the PTB-- which fits into discussions we've had over the past couple of years.

What will happen to the mind-numbed people? This remains a big question. Any thoughts?


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 27, 2021)

https://thereisfreedomintruth.blogspot.com/2021/01/the-qanon-psy-op.html


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 27, 2021)

Yeah, I've read some of these. I think the evidence is weighted slightly against those who call it a cult-- though many who follow it act like they are in one. I've said previously that Amazing Polly is amazing. If the Q thing is really a cult, we've been trapped in the most elaborate set up ever. Good luck to humanity...

Aside from Lizard people/ETs etc., the Deep State, Military Industrial Complex remains a terrifying danger. The best video I have on this is Shadow Gate. These intrepid people outline the extent of the MIC's control over the internet.


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 27, 2021)

Even if only 10% of the really wild ET/Q/SSP Election fraud "shadow gate" stuff is accurate, we are in for a rough ride going forward.
Q-Anon is definitely a cult-like Psy-Op, but one that has black and white hats 99% confused. Perhaps that is its reason to exist.
I have no real idea what is going on in the world.
What are "hard facts" anyway?
Can anyone prove anything 100%?


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 27, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> black and white hats 99% confused.



What makes you think this?


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 27, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> JWW427 said:
> 
> 
> > black and white hats 99% confused.
> ...



Generally speaking, the whole Q anon issue has been beaten and analyzed to death, thus perhaps it is a HUGE distraction.
If General Flynn and a military team are involved, they've provided nothing but actionable codes and stale breadcrumbs for their rabid conservative followers. I can understand the military codes and Comms which go to teams and certain groups, but the rest is junk. I was hopeful and interested at first, but my heart soon fell to the ground.

Q phrases such as "God wins," "It's going to be biblical," and "Trust the plan" suggest a nefarious religious involvement, which is very suspect in my book. Why is it needed in a military intelligence operation? How dare they pull out the BS religion card, thats a last resort. That shallow tactic only catered to morons on Twitter that are holier-than-thou, better-than-thou, and more patriotic-than-thou.

The ex-Intel and military folks I know are just as confused and disappointed. They tell me Q is purposefully vague to lead folks down dead-end rabbit holes, which it has. Q has nibbled around the edge of the cookie when talking about pedophile Epstein, massive human trafficking, and Satanic Ritual Abuse–––*THE WORST CRIMES IN HISTORY.* Q does not provide answers, it asks rhetorical questions instead.  So....more twisted and Byzantine rabbit holes. More pitiful lip service. More gibberish.



I was infuriated when Q provided lame and vague answers to the hugely significant questions of extraterrestrials and a US secret space program (Solar Warden, Project Looking Glass, etc.). Ex: "Highest classification" and "Imagine the vastness of space." Q treats American citizens like little children. Thats demeaning. My best friend is a retired ONI US Navy Captain. He agreed with me on this 100%. He and I want real disclosure coming on line, not childish BS based on hearsay and extremely thin intel and thinner viewpoints.

Oh, but it gets worse.
Egotistical, narrow-minded, ignorant (and young adult heartthrob) commentators like Jordan Sather only made things worse as time wore on. He may be smart with his heart in the right place, but he has precious little life experience other than putting out a YT show from his Mom's garage.
At a tender 30 years of age, its true I only cared about fast cars, faster women, cold beer, and UFOs for the most part, but I was certainly not a pig-ignorant, arrogant, and stupid young man telling the entire world to: "Trust a secret US Government/Military PLAN."

https://www.jordansather.com
Stupid hats? Stupid banners? JFK Jr. still alive? Rhetorical questions as answers?
In this horrid time of Covid and lockdowns, Q has only been playing games with people's psyches. Thats unconscionable.
Flynn and his band of Q funnymen can go to hell.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 28, 2021)

Skeptic: Harry Vox from Brooklyn: Deep State Has Won, Israel Rules America

Believers: Girls Gone Wild With Love and One Beast - What's Up What's Next

Both videos worth a watch.

I tend to agree with both. But I'm hopeful. More than ever in my life. It has always been my hope that right and left and come together. There is no left or right, insofar as the leadership of both has been discredited. This is the best I could hope for. I worry only about the zombies. TV is a WMD.


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 28, 2021)

No one has won or lost in my opinion. Presidents are considered middle managers and transient custodians of the status quo. Its the people that always lose. The Deep State owns both parties, always has since the Civil War. Freedom is an illusion. Freedom of choice is a lie.

Every rival government, corporate, and military faction in America have only agreed on one thing: *Secrecy at all costs.*
No president or administration will ever want to change the big things, they will only give us the little ones: Better roads here and there. A few tiny medical technologies. Tiny bits of "new" physics and questionable science. One or two new laws that kind of help people in poverty, but not for the long run. Short term solutions only. Cheap ones. Band-Aids.

*The US Military Industrial / Intelligence Complex is GOD.* They rule the Earth one way or another via complex alliances, contracts, and secret treaties. They've stolen our history. All the hidden money goes there. All the secrets are there in corporations. They could heal anyone of anything but refuse to do so on pathetic "National Security" grounds. They could make the deserts of the world blossom. They have the power and technology to get rid of money and pull everyone out of poverty. No more wars on Earth. No inequality. No injustice. Even no racism, because racism is mostly artificially created.

Ive seen it all my life. Nothing changes. It's not supposed to. Not ever.
On top of that, we hate one another with a clarified bitterness. We are divided, and divided we stand. Thats the real plan.
There will have to be organized, massive, and violent uprisings in America to get any of the big things out in the open. And ONLY with the help of the Constitution-loyal US Military on the side of the citizenry.

The political system is designed to self-heal. Politicians are bought and paid for by the corporations and big banks.
The laws are designed to only protect the system itself.
Americans are considered expendable cattle by the PTB. A commodity to be exploited. Sheep kept divided and conquered.
Im extremely saddened by it all.



As of Jan. 27th 2020, its business as usual.


​


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 28, 2021)

Maybe, not quite:


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 28, 2021)

Can we trust videos or photos anymore? I say no.
But you may be right about the insignia one.


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 28, 2021)

"The war is not meant to be won, it is meant to be continuous." - George Orwell

Left wing, right wing, don't look at the elephant in the room, the wings belong to a bird of prey.


​


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 28, 2021)

The 1871 US is finished.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jan 28, 2021)

I would say that the best thing that came out of the Trump presidency is that those who supported him in the 2020 election now realize, beyond a shadow of a doubt, that election fraud is real. We are now seeing the aftermath of 75%, give or take, of the country now completely demoralized by the "official" results of the election. What would Trump supporters have done had he officially won? They would most likely have gone back to business as usual, waiting for their savior president to finally "drain the swamp" once and for all. Granted, it would have been interesting to see Trump supporters leaning on the president, eagerly waiting for him to actually do something constructive and beneficial. But had he won, the majority would have gone back to sleep, and four years would come and go in a flash.

Since that did not happen, the effect has been a mass awakening, not necessarily to the truth of things, but at least to the idea that there is a sinister force at work, manipulating events to a specific desired outcome.

The alt-right are the next group to wake up once they realize that their trust in the political machine to affect positive change is completely infiltrated and broken. It will be only a matter of time before we begin to see the fallout of this. Now completely disillusioned with where things are going, they will be the most open-minded group for the awakened to talk to and to discuss real solutions in divestment programs and ideas.

From my research into the Q psyop, I have found that the majority of grass roots Trump supporters have not even heard of Q. Most supporters that I know are now hoping Trump will start a third party and fund other organizations to support a 2024 candidate, so many are already putting their heads back in the sand to wait out and endure 4 years of hell. It seems to me that the majority that followed the Q psyop were mostly those that follow Alex Jones and his brand of disinformation fear porn. Those with Bitchute and YT channels pumping out Q propaganda are mostly agents themselves, like Charlie Ward, Charlie Freak, Mark Devlin, etc. Yes, they do often drop truth nuggets, but that is only in order to maintain their following, those that still need them to delineate a very complicated array of an otherwise indecipherable array of seemingly disconnected details. I've suffered through hours of podcasts just to see what truth nuggets may be dropped, but it is mostly a circle jerk.

The truth is and always has been that we are on our own. Lasting solutions only come from divesting from the Beast system, which means a coming together outside of official channels to starve the beast of our attention and power. This is the great work that lies ahead of us. Trump supporters are nearly ready to wake up this, but it will still take much effort and time to begin to see the fruitage of this inevitability. We have a long road ahead of us, but it is the most worthwhile journey we have perhaps ever undertaken.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 28, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> Most supporters that I know are now hoping Trump will start a third party and fund other organizations to support a 2024 candidate, so many are already putting their heads back in the sand to wait out and endure 4 years of hell.



My experience, too. I didn't know many of these people closely, as I do now. Of course, most of my relatives are in this category. I started to talk with them more this year. I see most are putting their heads in the sand-- as you note.

As for the tricks of Trump and "Q", I still think something is coming. But even if all the perverts are lined up on national TV to confess, what would be the response of even Trump supporters?  I have made some long-time Republican friends who only realized 9-11 recently. They prefer ordinary life, dog food and grand kids, to facts. But at least some of them knew the pan-demonic was nonsense.

30% chance I'm a total sucker. I was angry in 2004 when Kerry was cheated in Ohio, etc. But not as much as now because at least Trump has turned down the temp on foreign wars. (We all hoped Kerry would do this-- a joke).

In any case, I started this thread because of historical nuggets and the hope I could get an interview. I'm still working at that. It also seems clear to me that the USA Corporation is finished. The only government left in the USA is a complete fiction, where it counts, in the books of the Cabal.


----------



## Myrrinda (Jan 28, 2021)

As a German I am not really q-alified (see what I did there ?) to have an opinion here, but the whole Q thing is also getting translated (by whom? Operatives? Agents?) to German so those interested in alternative views know about it, and some think there is something to it, because here, they busted a child abuse ring and just this week arrested some wicked people, and supposedly since last year when the thing blew up for the first time they already saved 52 children (if you can believe the regular normie news police reports, it's not on conspiracy blogs but on TV). So I understand why some believe in that part of the story. How the Americans are now saving abused kids etc. 

As a Trekkie, Q is John de Lancie and if you think about it, always having fun at the expense of others, for amusement, comes from another dimension, is omnipotent and can do magic shit, whatever he wants, what kind of attitude is this? From outside: same attitude as those who run the USA and probably any other country. Just sayin


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 28, 2021)

Myrrinda said:


> John de Lancie




Looks like the prototypical Black Nobility








Though I think still, the Q people are Americans, bent on overthrowing such "people."


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 28, 2021)

Star Trek has traditionally broached uncomfortable social topics and continues to do so. The writers seem to know deep truths, and produce morality plays that sometimes stirs the soul. And yet some of their predictions have been very dark.
TV can be a good way to disseminate hard truths to a bored public, but a person must have strong discernment.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 28, 2021)

I watched more than my share on a black and white in the 60s.

In first grade, I felt like we were always in a condition of red alert. I guess I got the message.


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 28, 2021)

Myrrinda said:


> As a Trekkie, Q is John de Lancie and if you think about it, always having fun at the expense of others, for amusement, comes from another dimension, is omnipotent and can do magic shit, whatever he wants, what kind of attitude is this? From outside: same attitude as those who run the USA and probably any other country. Just sayin


That was my first thought to, I even remember the episodes with this character, here is a quote from the wiki,

he is not above practical jokes for his own personal amusement, for a Machiavellian and manipulative purpose, or to prove a point. He is said to be almost omnipotent and he is continually evasive regarding his true motivations.

Sounds about right.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Q_(Star_Trek)
Funny old world eh!


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 29, 2021)

The White House and Wash Monument supposedly went dark on Jan 20.
There have been random power shut downs here in DC.
No 21 gun sale for JB.




US Army and Nat Guard were told to sleep in a parking garage with 1 bathroom for hundreds.
The US Military will not forget that slight.


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 29, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> The White House and Wash Monument supposedly went dark on Jan 20.
> There have been random power shut downs here in DC.
> 
> View attachment 6193



_View: https://youtu.be/ywfXNGNvvuU_



Citezenship said:


> JWW427 said:
> 
> 
> > The White House and Wash Monument supposedly went dark on Jan 20.
> ...



What i find even more suspicious is that this is still on youtube!


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 29, 2021)

Ladies and Gentlemen, we are living through most interesting times-- as though ya' all didn't know...

General McInerney:  "World War III has started."

Trump, today: "We haven't finished yet."

Some interesting speculations on clones and our contemporary political class. A stunning subject once put into historical relief by KD.


----------



## irishbalt (Jan 29, 2021)

asatiger1966 said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > SonofaBor said:
> ...



Pardon me, but it is important to understand that many "influencers" are "limited hangouts", I'm not saying all of what they present is false; however, if they are not 100% truthful and do not simply say, "I don't know the answer to that, I have some theories and here they are but certainly I'm only partly through this and I will have to do more research", then this is not an honest presentation.

Too many of us are self assured at our conclusions (including myself 

We recall (if education has not completely dissolved) that we must cite sources for our readers or at least present a reference.  This allows the reader (or viewer) to look at similar information and think whether they draw the same conclusions.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 29, 2021)

irishbalt said:


> This allows the reader (or viewer) to look at similar information and think whether they draw the same conclusions.




Those who I take the most seriously also draw logical conclusions that are based on observations of current events and historical facts. I'm very interested in their knowledge of history. Unfortunately, most people (their audience) can barely deal with the obvious terror of our times; history is totally beyond their consciousness. I'm pretty sure this is why it is only addressed in passing. As for history as a profession, it appears to me to be largely silent on the crucial history. The most important question is "who are they?" I was taught, as a intrepid freshperson, that this question is either: a. the end of the conversation or b. an academically verboten question. Only people in the alternative communities dare to ask this question in such a manner as to posit possible and deeply uncomfortable answers.

What is most interesting to me is that "they" seem to be in the gun sights of a minority, sure, but millions of people and, maybe, yes, maybe, Trump-- who calls them "the invisible enemy."


----------



## asatiger1966 (Jan 29, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> No one has won or lost in my opinion. Presidents are considered middle managers and transient custodians of the status quo. Its the people that always lose. The Deep State owns both parties, always has since the Civil War. Freedom is an illusion. Freedom of choice is a lie.
> 
> Every rival government, corporate, and military faction in America have only agreed on one thing: *Secrecy at all costs.*
> No president or administration will ever want to change the big things, they will only give us the little ones: Better roads here and there. A few tiny medical technologies. Tiny bits of "new" physics and questionable science. One or two new laws that kind of help people in poverty, but not for the long run. Short term solutions only. Cheap ones. Band-Aids.
> ...



"That was well said"


----------



## irishbalt (Jan 29, 2021)

asatiger1966 said:


> JWW427 said:
> 
> 
> > No one has won or lost in my opinion. Presidents are considered middle managers and transient custodians of the status quo. Its the people that always lose. The Deep State owns both parties, always has since the Civil War. Freedom is an illusion. Freedom of choice is a lie.
> ...



Check out this series on "THE CABAL"


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/xevEG1MK49gx/_


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 29, 2021)

The sequel to this is also very interesting.


----------



## Seven823One (Jan 29, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> the Nazi's won the war (literally) at Antarctica when Byrd was defeated



I would like to see any evidence of that, other than circle references to an alleged Byrd's interview given to,,, a Chilean newspaper. 
I posted my conclusion about the book on this thread https://stolenhistory.net/threads/t...sappear-the-last-explorer-by-edwin-hoyt.2244/ but it did not survive the transition from .org to .net 

Before reading the book, I have been eagerly regurgitating 1947th article tidbits myself. The Byrd's character that stands up through depiction of his military and exploration career would not stop at one questionable interview. That was a hogwash in my opinion...


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 29, 2021)

Seven823One said:


> SonofaBor said:
> 
> 
> > the Nazi's won the war (literally) at Antarctica when Byrd was defeated
> ...



I'll be sure to ask this if I get the chance. As for evidence of Nazi infiltration of US government, I always recommend the late, great Mae Brussell. She was doing the kind of investigative journalism that is nowadays ubiquitous, as @JWW427 has noted elsewhere.


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 29, 2021)

Seven823One said:


> SonofaBor said:
> 
> 
> > the Nazi's won the war (literally) at Antarctica when Byrd was defeated
> ...



Seven,
you are correct in that theres no real hard evidence for the Nazis having won WW2, but there is pretty good circumstantial evidence they got a sweetheart deal by the US, the UK, and Argentina. My grandad was an OSS officer in WW2 and he was involved with Project Paperclip. I believe his stories about the Gehlen Intelligence service grafted wholesale into the new CIA.
Look up how many SS members were in NASA.
Walter Dornberger became CEO of Bell Helicopter.
Evita Peron tried to put a good portion of the Nazi gold into Swiss banks. There were many journalists who wondered where that gold came from. I say Martin Bormann.
Mengele in Brazil. Confirmed.
The list goes on...

If you are looking for hard facts, proof, and irrefutable evidence of any historical mystery you may be out of luck. The only thing that we Sh folks and others have confirmed is that governments, academia, and the press are all pathological liars. Who do you trust?
All we have is alternative sources and books, and I presume those are much better than official ones.


Mae Brussell...oh boy! She's good.
Ill bet the Deep State killed her with cancer.

An excerpt:






Complacent Beverly Hills housewife Mae Brussell had quite an awakening in 1963 when President Kennedy was assassinated, and again when she read and cross-indexed the massive 26-volume Warren Commission Hearings. She saw that the international terrorist network that had made up the Axis powers duringWorld War Two had gone underground and continued their world-wide fascist campaign, overthrowing one country after another. America was not exempt.
Frustrated that this vitally important information was largely unknown to the American people, Mae went to her friend Henry Miller of Big Sur, California (with whom she would later brag to friends about an affair). He told her that people can do anything they want if they apply themselves; live anywhere, learn anything. And there is nothing worse than looking back and regretting not having done what was important to you. "Don't die before you're dead."
And with that advice Mae moved herself and the kids to Carmel, California and began the selfless, nonstop journey of political and history research that would soon rock the radio airwaves of Monterey and Santa Cruz counties from 1971 through 1988. Her listeners would never be the same.
While most of America slept:








Mae saw that most anything Americana was being infiltrated, murdered, infected, poisoned, or deregulated. As Mae stated at the University of California in Santa Cruz: "What is happening to us is a classical case of totally destroying us. And by the same people who've been at the top doing it since World War Two."
On May 29, 1968 Mae confronted Rose Kennedy at the Monterey Peninsula Airport and handed her a note telling her Robert Kennedy would soon be assassinated. A week later he was shot to death at The Ambassador Hotel in Los Angeles.
Mae's first published article in Paul Krassner's *The Realist* was actually financed by John Lennon (Krassner  couldn't afford the $5,000 printing cost).
Frank Zappa once gave her a computer for filing and cross-indexing her research (but she never used it).
Two weeks before Patty Hearst was kidnapped Mae told a Syracuse University audience that the SLA shooting of school superintendent Marcus Foster was the beginning of terror and psychological sabotage, in the same vein Germany had been subjected to in the 1930s.
In August 1977 (broadcast #282) Mae discussed Jim Jones and the Peoples Temple move to Guyana. She speculated it might be a training camp for assassination teams – this was more than a year before 913 members of the church were massacred.
Much of Mae's March 29, 1981 broadcast was spent discussing the power- struggle within the Reagan Administration and asked who willkill off their team members first. The following morning President Reagan was shot in Washington D.C.
Her countless list of German and White Russian fascist fingerprints to President Kennedy's assassination reached its peak in May of 1988 when she discovered the name "Adolf H. Schicklgruber" handwritten in Marina Oswald's notebook of poetry in the Warren Commission exhibits.
There were times when death threats drove Mae off the air: once by Charles Manson family member Sandra Good in September 1975. Sometimes Mae resorted to recording her shows at home on her small cassette tape recorder and privately mailed out copies to her subscribers.
In 1983 Mae's  show  was  picked  up  by  listener-sponsored  KAZUFM in nearby Pacific Grove. Five years later she was forced off the air, for the last time, from death threats but continued sending out her weekly tapes to subscribers until June 13, 1988 (tape #862).
Mae died of cancer on October 3rd of that year. She was 66.


----------



## irishbalt (Jan 30, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> Seven823One said:
> 
> 
> > SonofaBor said:
> ...



Do you have a way to link our group to these recordings so we can share with our children. If we all survive perhaps we can steer society in a way that keeps psychopaths from entering the halls of power.

Please share a link to the work of Mae Brussel


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 30, 2021)

Here is her website, where one can order her entire collection. I listened to most, if not all, of her broadcasts on youtube during the golden age. Are they all still available there? I don't know. If you want to know what was really going on in the 1970s in America, she's the one. In the pantheon of pre-youtube "conspiracy theorists", she is in the pantheon with the likes of William Cooper. I greatly appreciate @JWW427 's bullet points. I admit I never took notes while listening to her.


----------



## Oracle (Jan 30, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> Seven823One said:
> 
> 
> > SonofaBor said:
> ...


I've never heard of her.Thanks for the further information, Someone I now have to read further about!


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 30, 2021)

I will add that while I listen to Amazing Polly, Mel K and Tore Says (though she has become more of a teacher of political resistance of late-- not without reason), I often feel that Mae Brussell is channeling...


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 30, 2021)

Here is a video that has a man called GENE DECODE.
He is obviously very smart and well-informed. (I think).
As with anything, discernment and deep thinking are required here.
Project Odin, the Rods of God. Things like that.
Hes also very much a devout Christian, perhaps not a bad thing.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZKTkOP-Lx0_


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 30, 2021)

Related, we will see.

https://therealslog.com/2021/01/30/the-reddit-robinhood-affair-truth-is-leaking-out/


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 30, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Related, we will see.
> 
> https://therealslog.com/2021/01/30/the-reddit-robinhood-affair-truth-is-leaking-out/
> View attachment 6232​



Can you explain why?
I may not have had enough coffee.


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 30, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > Related, we will see.
> ...


Mostly because finance and gov are two sides of the same coin and that this is trying so hard to be sold as a grass roots kickback!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wall_Street_Crash_of_1929


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 30, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> GENE DECODE.
> He is obviously very smart and well-informed. (I think).



I referenced him here.  I'm glad you agree that he is most interesting.

As for GME (GameStop), it is wonderful example of the people fighting back in an a-symmetrical war. Squeezing professional hedge funds shows that the power of the mercantile class/ Cabal is not as powerful as they want us to believe. Capitalism is egalitarian, insofar as it is based on equal opportunity and merit. The cabal despises it as much as they despise democracy.  The war wages.


----------



## irishbalt (Jan 31, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Related, we will see.
> 
> https://therealslog.com/2021/01/30/the-reddit-robinhood-affair-truth-is-leaking-out/
> View attachment 6232​


In plain sight, eh.  Kaballah and numerology

3s


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 31, 2021)

irishbalt said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > Related, we will see.
> ...


91(1) years, 33 months, 3 days

Whenever i hear Kammala Harris i really hear Kaballah Harris!


----------



## irishbalt (Jan 31, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> irishbalt said:
> 
> 
> > Citezenship said:
> ...



So now that the Communists have taken over, are we simply all under the boot forever?  I have a family and children.  Why, why  I cannot get my mind around this kind of deception and evil.  Sick.

God spared my life several times as I'm sure many here have had their lives mysteriously not taken when it seemed all was lost.  Somehow we must remain strong, with faith.

Its as if something is coming, and they are just pulling the rug from underneath the world for the spite of it.  Keep hearing about an Electro Magnetic Plasma Collapse Event.

I've researched it. I actually dabbled in this stuff for pay utilizing a bench magnetic particle flux leakage unit for NDT. It makes sense, then couple this with the evidentiary specimins of the old architecture, the beauty, the old photographs, the "exhibitions", then Fomenko and then actually reading the catastrophic events and recordings of the catastrophic events. It is a very compelling alternative timeline.

Insane and so many decent people are fooled by these slick suits, smooth talking narcissists.  Yuck.

We KNOW within that this is all wrong and we yearn for a new world, nothing at all like what is being planned.

Just listened to Jordan Maxwell interview from this week.  He is in his 80s and has been screaming about this for decades.  The people cannot hear the voice of reason.  God help us


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 31, 2021)

Jordan Maxwell is very interesting. But I lost trust in him awhile ago. I can't remember why. Did you see Gene Decode on taking out the DUMBs?


----------



## irishbalt (Jan 31, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> Jordan Maxwell is very interesting. But I lost trust in him awhile ago. I can't remember why. Did you see Gene Decode on taking out the DUMBs?



Appears to be total disinformation.

1. Here is where we are today, from a man who has actually suffered for speaking out, he now resides in Texas and fled the commonwealth.

https://www.brighteon.com/0c0327e0-738d-4f4b-bdf0-d02fbe97c36b
2. Here is the plan from Israel

http://ww.w.jar2.com/Files/NWO/The_Oded_Yinon_Plan.pdf
Only about 10 pages


3.  Here is where the "Millitary" was many decades ago, you will notice the what the Matrix alluded to was actually being planned by the DOD and millitary intelligence:

http://www.stopthecrime.net/docs/Report_from_Iron_Mountain.pdf
Read page 5

I know, Scott McKay brings a lot of people "hope", just understand that if he is not exposing his audience to the greater information, there is a reason for these omissions.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 31, 2021)

Trump fired Kissinger from key Defense Policy Board advisory position. Maybe its a ruse. I do worry about Trump's connection to Israel.


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 31, 2021)

I still support Jordan Maxwell.
His groundbreaking research helped a lot of people understand hidden truths.
Love him or hate him, he's a genius.


----------



## irishbalt (Jan 31, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> I still support Jordan Maxwell.
> His groundbreaking research helped a lot of people understand hidden truths.
> Love him or hate him, he's a genius.



Off topic, but my father and mother are from D.C. In fact most of my family is out that way or now in Florida.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 31, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Related, we will see.
> 
> https://therealslog.com/2021/01/30/the-reddit-robinhood-affair-truth-is-leaking-out/
> View attachment 6232​




Tore Says says White Hat intel started the short squeeze.

As they used to say on TV in the 70s, believe it or not....


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 31, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > Related, we will see.
> ...


Silver going to get the same tomorrow.

http://www.voterig.com/ut8.html


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 31, 2021)

Silver and Gold are famously manipulated. 2011 gave us a sense of what will happen if it is freed of the professional short-sellng that is backed by the fiat money of the Cabal. Nothing wrong with short selling commodities, to my mind; the problem is that it has been done "without risk" in order to keep the currency system in place.

Thinking about Jordan Maxwell this morning, I might have confused him with Webster Tarpley somewhere in the early mists of my journey. Tarpley is very interesting, too, but his politics now seem to me to be, well, you can see. I should add, it is really not so much Tarpley's politics that bug me, but his reading of Civil War history. Another chap who makes similar errors is Ryan Dawson. I entered this comment on KD's bog:

"Tracking down people who might better inform me about the politics of our times, I spent some time listening to the podcasts of Ryan Dawson.   He is moderately interesting in this regard. But he is a Southerner.  He gets very excited about succession and especially excited about the Civil War. I listened to this one, "Civil War Greatest Battle No One Heard Of. Unfortunately," I can't get it to load right now...I thought the story was very strange, having read through SH for over a year. One thing I recall about the yarn he spun is that this battle was one of the few actually won by the Rebels. The story is full of the usual pathos. The union soldiers were raping local women and stealing the crops and loaded with all sorts of technology. But us (as he told it) plucky Rebels outsmarted them and outfought them. But absolutely key to the whole adventure was that the good old boys constructed an ironclad in a _corn field_ upriver from the two forts the Union held. They sailed down the river one night (after the corn field flooded, of course) and surprised the union ships in the bay....I kept thinking: Who could write this kind of thing? Is there any evidence? But people like Dawson will die on that hill, as it were. A type of religion."


I also recommend for inspiration, Sacha Stone.


----------



## Mabzynn (Jan 31, 2021)

Maxwell is a Freemason.  Be wary.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWw3cuoKpQk_​


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 31, 2021)

Perhaps he was.
Many whistleblowers come from Deep State organizations, thats why they have great inside intel. No one is a saint.
Maxwell's no different.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 31, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> Some interesting speculations on clones and our contemporary political class. A stunning subject once put into




I believe I posted the wrong link.  Try this if interested. Apologies.


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 3, 2021)

Here is an old video of William Cooper (28 years or ago on CNN!) in which he discusses our situation, including some insights into history.


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 4, 2021)

Some interesting video footage here; I can't verify meaning or veracity. 

In the first part, African children supposedly flee a forced vaccination operation at their school. One person can be heard off camera repeating, "Mother of Jesus. Mother of Jesus," as kids literally jump down from a second floor window.

In the second part, there is video of the capital building in DC. The video is edited to show the end of the legislative session and the arrival of all sorts of emergency vehicles and buses. 

Thin gruel, I know.


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 6, 2021)

Some good information on the history of forces aligned against the people, in particular the banking houses.

Here is a video that reads the Second Declaration of Independence from those banking houses, purportedly signed by President Trump on July 3, 2020. (I couldn't find the text this morning).

(I can't believe how brain-dead I feel on Saturday mornings. Apologies for any errors. This explains my error in the @kd-755  reply above).


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 9, 2021)

Here is a video from another informed source (@ about 7:30) that makes three interesting claims: A. The 1871 USA Corporation was dissolved at 12:01AM on inauguration day; B. the Biden Presidency is fake; C. there are only 13 legal states currently, and restructuring the state governments will follow.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 9, 2021)

In regards to this threads contents. Over here the only time they wheel in the ill and dying MP's to vote is on the day of voting income tax back in for a further 12 months. Apparently this charade has to be done for reasons that escape me as a tax on income is only temporary. As the story tells us the United States operating system, so too speak, is copied from the United Kingdom  so presumably there is a similar vote required.
Have you ever come across it?
I often wonder what would happen if the 650 MP's were simply detained for the entire day the vote was due to be held. If congress people were similarly detained, assuming the income tax vote runs in the US then it would make for interesting times.
Mind if both houses Commons & Congress were detained permanently or dissolved permanently then he world would be a much happier place.


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 9, 2021)

We don't have that ritual-- though we probably should because income tax is not Constitutional.

Why I'm so interested in all this remains precisely with the fact that the PTB/Cabal/Kabal/Penguins/Parasites are running on empty. It has been phony/Phonetician since the 17th century or earlier-- at least since they started adding 1's to our calendar. They get away with it, as you know very well, via mind-control, bribes, blackmail and the real possibility of WMDs (think the Sahara Desert). This is only time in my life where there is a chance to dissolve the phony spider network of laws and surveillance.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 9, 2021)

My life too. It does feel like an opportunity knocking. It is said the control system was born bankrupt, though I have to say conferring the gift of life through words to this vile system is unforgivable in my book. However it means all corporations, corporate entities, employees of citizens if are bankrupt and all are acting in delusion as though walking round in a torpid state just hoping for salvation to appear from outside.
I myself when the CV1984 scam began hoped that it was the people outside of the know world exposing the game to enable those who realised to render the vile system null thus enabling us to rejoin them.
Perhaps that's what is going on and not all will make it or critical mass will not be reached and the outsiders will leave us to our fate but increasingly it feels all we have to do as individuals is stop consenting to any outside authority and getting brave enough to use the two letter word, no.

Edit to change Mine to My


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 10, 2021)

​Apparently, this color, purple, signifies allegiance to the Pope-- which, according to Anna von Reitz  put the US into bankruptcy on 9/24/2015. This Chapter 7 bankruptcy ended on 11/5/2020, and UNITED STATES, INC. no longer exists.


----------



## JWW427 (Feb 10, 2021)

Royal purple is just that, royal. I think they may be submitting to QE2 and others of the royal bloodline as well as the Pope dope.
Originally made from squid ink in the Mediterranean. Very expensive in medieval times.

I hate to use a link to the BS History Channel, but its accurate I think.

https://www.history.com/news/why-is-purple-considered-the-color-of-royalty
The occult side:

*COLOR PURPLE*

"Psychic ability, wisdom, divination, remove curses, healing, psychic work, business success, to influence people in power. Powerful color with the energies that can be difficult to manage.* It can be used to apply incited others to tyranny, abuse of power*, idealism and influence people who have power over you. Great for inviting sadness and resentment in others. Jupiter rules the purple. The purple crown chakra governs."

https://runelore.it/en/satanic-magic/meaning-of-colors.html


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 10, 2021)

If we apply simpsonomics(i just made that word up), thing ain't looking good!


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 10, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> o QE2 and others of the royal bloodline as well.



No doubt. This crossed my mind, too. For can we distinguish between the royal houses/City of London and the Pope/Vatican? @Mabzynn proved (see above)  this relationship on SH 1.0. His work and the many comments and threads of others opened my eyes.

However, I only report on what I can prove. The USA does not exist as known previously. It appears the agents of the Cabal want that relationship of debt slave to master renewed.

As for Lisa Simpson, what can I say? The show foreshadowed 9/11 and Trump. It also created the atmosphere in which white males could be "taken out" as a cultural force.


----------



## JWW427 (Feb 10, 2021)

Agreed.
The military folks I know admit that the USA is more defined by hundreds of factions rather than 50 states. Some adhere to the Constitution, most do not. The Deep State has hundreds on its own. They fight amongst themselves, which may help ordinary people realize what is really going on behind the scenes.


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 10, 2021)

Indeed, 





JWW427 said:


> the BS History


 Hoax channel is so fond of reminding us that millions of little sea creatures were crushed to make that famous Imperial Dye of Tyre.







"It took as many as 250,000 mollusks to yield just one ounce of usable dye, but the result was a vibrant and long-lasting shade of purple."

I'll bet every Karen knows this fun fact; but, they don't know it is an allegory of their very existence.​Or do they?

As if an afterthought, throw the Phoenicians into the mix.


-------------




This is very interesting: an interview with Juan O Savin in which he discusses the historical importance of this moment. Many juicy historical nuggets regarding how US and British intelligence have produced various political figures in the US.


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 12, 2021)

Well, there is another way to look at these colors, according to the always interesting but not always convincing godgevlamste



​He conveys they following interpretation of the "capital hill ritual":

1.  17th century, "a shift of energy from vertical to horizontal"

2.  Resulting in a shift of mythology: The blue moon cult of the resurrection, Christ and Osiris. And the red sun pyramid cult of the anti-Christ.

3. Osiris materializes in the phallus found in key political/religious centers-- e.g., the Washington Monument, Vatican, etc.

4. Isis materializes. (How? I didn't get it.)

5. How does everything shift from Osiris to the Cross? Energy-- the fasces, symbolized as a sword in Mithra and cross with Christ. Mithra becomes a bridge from Osiris to Christ because it plunged its sword into the earth creating the sun and moon.

6. January 6, "Capital Riot" was preprogrammed ritual, whereby Jack Angeli (the guy in the horn suit who portrayed himself as Q) served as the high priest.




(Actor Jack Anglie plays Angel of Q?)​7.  Q = Black Cube.  "The parasitic AI God."

8. Jack was arrayed with many symbols. One of which was an upside down hammer or sword. The idea, "we're seeing the ritual sacrifice of the bull." For he was dressed in a bull headdress. He evokes both the "white light", presumably of Satan and the rebirth of Christ. But his main purpose was to evoke the creator God and reset the world.

9. Biden and Trump wear the opposite colors of this duality. Good cop/bad cop. Sun/moon.

10. The sacrifice is the dead from Covid-19. But since deaths from natural causes do not count as sacrifices, those who died must have been murdered. He implies by 5G.

11.  The sacrificial ground has been established as the District of Columbia.

12. Archetypal characters performed at the inauguration, including "the Aryan" and "Conan the Barbarian."





(Lady Gaga as Maria von Trapp)​
13.  "Explanation...maybe its right; maybe its wrong.."  The immaterial spirit can only become matter "by taking taking over other bodies."  It (signified by the two triangles) has landed in our crater and created a false universe. Through the ages it has taken 12 templates. Reinserted into the world.  The Washington Monument served to magnify this energy-- "to shoot the seed of Osiris into the host."  He implies this person is Amanda Gorman, who wore a crown on her ring and flashed all sorts of Free Masonic finger signs as she read her (very lame, ed)  poem, "The Hill We Climb," during the inauguration.





(Our new savior?)​
*My thoughts:* Maybe he's right; maybe he's wrong. High weirdness with real consequences are afoot. No one can doubt that.

Q is not cube-- unless it is, in which case, good luck.

Are we organic beings? Or spirit/organic hybrids? Or clones from an Artemis factory near you? I don't know. Are we living through times where everything true is false and vice versa? Seems like it. And this trend has intensified but in reaction to it, so has the pursuit of truth.

I came over to this guy's channel after listening to Gene Decode tell me that "flat earthers" are stuck in a 2-D world. Well, most of us even thinking about the subject are stunned by the empirical world we experience and the concoctions of the PTB. Is that 2-D? If so, again, good luck.

Maybe I'm only 2-D when I see Japan below me while flying from Taiwan to Seattle, when I should see, according to godgevlamste.. well not Japan. It works on a flat earth map better.

In any case, I do believe we are witnessing a battle of the gods. Anthropologists always posit the gods are projections. Maybe they're right; maybe, they're wrong. My prayers sound a lot like psalms recently.


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 12, 2021)

I have always preferred the word selection to election!


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 13, 2021)

Thinking about "the ritual" while watching the impeachment proceedings, I'm pretty sure the ox they want to gore-man (the crumby-poet above) is the American spirit/people. The US is surrounded by three fleets-- each with multiple carriers and a hundred or more ships of war. Four are parked off the Chinese coast, clearly protecting Taiwan and Japan. I think the insightful cynicism of godgevlamste is reasonable, but I don't share it.


----------



## JWW427 (Feb 13, 2021)

The above Marine corps officer has no rank insignia or campaign ribbons.
Very strange...


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 13, 2021)

Here we have a dialogue today between Kerry Cassidy and Juan O Savin. The alien/reptilian question is posed (@JWW427 and others). Cassidy is a known expert. It is a frustrating interview for two reasons. 1. Cassidy talks too much, trying to feel out her interlocutor, and 2. when she finally gets her questions out, Juan O Savin refuses to jump all the way into the subject. Instead, he shapes his answers in terms that TPTB themselves ascribe to them. For example, he states that the US is at war with the royal houses, and they themselves ascribe extra-human powers to themselves, as the blood-line of Cain. Nonetheless, it is most interesting. Juan O Savin hints that Gene Decode is a troll. He spends a lot of time making certain that the audience understands that the procedures underway in the USA are lawful and that the military will not tip its hand as it acts procedurally but prepared for a sudden turn. He states that at any moment the situation could become wild, simply because all the possible contingencies cannot be entirely mapped out, even while using state-of-the-art supercomputers.


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 15, 2021)

Last night I watched some old Juan O Savin videos, available on bitchute. He talks about energy transformations, ley line, grid lines-- all the stuff we see in the antiquitech.

The PTB are, surprise, surprise, all about oil. Karens are under mind control.

People like us, and people at the highest levels, may be the only people who understand this. But this stuff is getting out...

Very interesting.

Also, the latest episode of "American Gods" begins at Chicago's World's Columbia Exhibition, 1893.

And, just to blow your circuits, hear this!


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 15, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> And, just to blow your circuits, hear this!


It is a technique called back masking, however i am not sue about its validity as it was a long time ago i read about it!


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 15, 2021)

Spooked me as kid listening to Beatles' song with these inserted. This interview explains the significance to TPTB.


In this example, the message is not backward masked, but backward revealed.


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 16, 2021)

OK, I'm going keep at this, I suppose, until the final curtain calls or the trumpets sound...

There is no doubt in my mind that one of KD's greatest threads was and remains Hypothesis: Mutiny in the Sky or a Short History of the World.   The long story short of it is that every time the people get carried away with genetic manipulation, the "sky-lab"(Lord, we ate this up with our cereal in the 70s..) in the sky sends down a messiah to straighten out the mess. (This summation makes the his post sound trite, but it is a masterpiece and worth the time to read it.). How does this relate to the Battle of the Gods and various reports from within it? Juan O Savin, in the above linked videos, repeatedly states that the point of the revolt is to bring down the GMO world of agriculture and the the unrighteous world of contemporary politics and culture-- not to mention the bio-labs responsible for the supposed virus. Simple as that. Juan O Savin states the perpetrators of this genetic/blasphemous world are, by the own accounts, the spawn of Cain. They prey on people. They engage in genetic modification.  Juan O Savin and Tore Says state over and over that the clean up will be Biblical.

I'm still pretty shocked and encouraged that the weirdest, most far-out lines of historical study are finding clear, if a bit feint, expression in the mouthpieces of the American revolt.


----------



## JWW427 (Feb 16, 2021)

_*" Juan O Savin and Tore Says state over and over that the clean up will be Biblical."*_

When I watched the interview with Savin and Kerry Cassidy I was furious.
The man wasted her time by giving us absolutely no real new intel, NONE. He pushed the conversation sideways and never moved it forward. He answered her tough direct questions with roundabout stories and childish allegories. This is a classic COUNTERINTELLIGENCE move. He talked a lot but said very little. Then he pulls out the "biblical" and "one true God" cards to validate his lukewarm lemonade information.

If I had to guess, Gene Decode and Savin are cut from the same _"Im a shallow-minded God loving patriot"_ cloth. Are they working together to bore us to death? They both speak from the same bland QAnon pulpit. However, they both have their hearts in the right place and care deeply about America.

Simon Parkes admitted in his latest Bitchute video that Qanon and General Flynn and whomever was leaking intel here or there were patronizing the American people. They are treating us like children, and absurd phrases like "Trust the plan" were incredibly demeaning. To me that was refreshing.



_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/GqYAPF3jbtbd/_


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 16, 2021)

According to Juan O Savin, the Q project has three prongs: 1. The President's tweets (now banned); 2. The information/disclosures of the Q posts, and 3. The memes for digital warfare produced by the people.

As for direct questioning, we disagree about this. Juan O Savin expressed his frustration with his interlocutor in a later interview, specifically pointing to the fear. As far as I can tell, her questioning method was fraught with anxiety. Anxiety about what to ask and how. Anxiety about the implications about possible answers-- including what they may mean for her own world view of aliens. And anxiety about lack of direct influence i.e., control. Despite his frustration, she has been invited to a private conference. I believe Juan O Savin et al know the value of alien theorists and realists to the disclosures. I believe if there a counterintelligence aspect not revealed it is to reduce fear. The American people are under a MK Ultra-type spell. They are unlikely to recover from trauma with increased trauma. They will simply return to their bubbles and and collective coma.

As I have said, I could be wrong. But many predictions found in the posts noted above have proven prescient and timely.


----------



## JWW427 (Feb 16, 2021)

Sonofabor, Fair enough.
This is not directed at you, its a general statement.
I agree with you that more fear is not going to help regular people wake up, but I feel a lot of "those gentle folks" won't wake up anyway. The zeitgeist is ready for hard action. It wasn't two decades ago but it is today. Look at our forum!
We only need 10% of the USA to fully awaken I think.

As someone who has grown up with a lying US Senator as a father in the corrupt swamp that is DC (too much hot air and constant lies and congressional indecision), my frustration with low-level super-conservative intel is all apparent. Yes, people will be scared out of their wits when things are disclosed, like the pedo rings and ET/US military cooperation *(or whatever the enormous truth of our world is)*, but beating around the bush for decades and decades has not done the American people a solid service either.

Ive seen it all before. Nothing concrete gets done. No one in the US Govt or military or the corporate world wants real disclosure. They want a USA and world that is only partially informed, one that will accept a new Qanon-style status quo. One where people "trust the plan."
Not on my watch.

No offense everyone, but conservative God-fearing zealots like Savin or Gene may indeed serve a purpose to calm people and help them along gently like a loving shepherd, but I also think a sharp kick in the rear might be better going forward to save everyone from the overwhelming wolves. These guys mostly placate with hot air and platitudes, and are sent to us to slow down disclosure while people die in droves by the hour. They try to slow disclosure down and make it palatable. But thats not the case. Disclosure will be HORRIFIC. Putting more lipstick on that pig won't help, it will hurt.

Full disclosure is the only way, and yes there will be casualties. Sadly so. But I think it needs to be accelerated to save more lives in the long run. I'd like to hear everyone's opinions on this idea.

*Think about it...*

_• How many more decades and decades of runaround and bland no-confirmation of anything sensitive "disclosure" do you want? _
_• Exposure of secret military medical tech can save kids from cancer or any disease. But no way.
• How many more kids and adults have to die from BS Satanic Ritual Abuse?
• How much debt slavery and lost jobs do you want? Inflation by big banks?
• How many more students do you want learning BS history and questionable science?
• How many more trillions of US taxpayer dollars do you want going into black project drains with no oversight?
• Enforced artificial poverty, starvation, and racism worldwide? (CFR, Trilateral. Commission, JASON Society).
• How many more needless and profit-making wars and genocides do you want?_
_• Pollution? Animal depletion of species? Ocean atrocities? More and more?_





The retired military officers Ive talked to say that every 5-10 years full disclosure is discussed at the highest security levels as an option. This has gone on since 1955! But every single time that inconvenient tin can has been kicked down the road so people can retire without fear of prosecution. No loss of pensions. No upset of the financial status quo. No spooked sheep.

Savin and Gene Decode may be decent-hearted legitimate insiders to a degree, but to me they are can-kickers.


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 16, 2021)

I appreciate your experience. You might be right about kick-in-pants disclosure. However, I have tried that for years, and it doesn't work very well.

I believe what you're saying about the history of disclosure. I'm glad you clarified what you mean. I wish Cassidy had the temerity to simply line up her questions, 1, 2, 3... etc. I was as frustrated as you by the interview.


----------



## JWW427 (Feb 16, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> I appreciate your experience. You might be right about kick-in-pants disclosure. However, I have tried that for years, and it doesn't work very well.
> 
> I believe what you're saying about the history of disclosure. I'm glad you clarified what you mean. I wish Cassidy had the temerity to simply line up her questions, 1, 2, 3... etc. I was a frustrated as you by the interview.




Agreed. She's a bit aggressive and only has the social graces of a Komodo Dragon, but she does a great job anyway. She is 100% service to humanity. Huzzah!
Her Savin interview backs up her own assertion that all the good insiders have disappeared. This seems to be the case.
Yes, red pilling folks with hard disclosure who aren't ready for it won't work. Very sad. But somehow thats what will happen anyway. Some folks are ready. They are the worldwide 10%.
We SH members should proudly count ourselves among the top 1%. We are here to help others at all costs.
Im proud of everyone here!


This directly pertains to our conversation:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnRTj6jdl9Y_


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 17, 2021)

The weird keeps getting weirder. Tore Says reports "new continents are being discovered at record speeds." (Feb 17, 2021 podcast).


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 17, 2021)

So i had to screenshot this really quickly before the payforveiw page came up.

Big pile up on I 35.

All in the numbers.





2,11

Maybe it is just my suspicious mind.


----------



## JWW427 (Feb 17, 2021)

Sadly, it could be a distraction. A false flag type OP.
Very unfortunate.


----------



## Curved Pluto (Feb 18, 2021)

I find 107's credibility suspect from the fact peoples are saying he is Randy Quaid. That Randy Quaid is Juan O Savin.


----------



## asatiger1966 (Feb 18, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> Seven823One said:
> 
> 
> > SonofaBor said:
> ...



Another good one was Dan Smott, FBI  published the "Dan Smoot Report. My High School played his school "East Prairie, Arkansas. My Father and grandfather knew him well.


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 19, 2021)

Robert David Steele is certainly a heroic figure. For a long time, he has put himself out there on most heinous issues of our times; he has also spoken openly about aliens (his best lecture on this was taken down by youtube). Clearly, he seeks to rally public opinion.

Maybe, @JWW427, you can help me understand his personality. Are there many people like this around DC? How would you describe it?

Strikes me, based on your own comments, that there are certainly many people around those parts, like you, you have bits and pieces of insider knowledge. RDS has made it his life's work to collate and present his kind of knowledge.  Unfortunately a kind of silence issues from DC that infects the entire country. Any thoughts?

Kerry Cassidy reminds me of a lot of free thinkers out on the West Coast. A little too much emphasis on feelings, but she handles RDS pretty well.

Going through the work of Jason Breshears on the suggestion of @Safranek this week reminds me of the enormity of the war. According to him, only cranking up the Great Pyramid can stop the next reset, 2040.

I'll need to look at Dan Smoot. Thinking back to my childhood, the big battle in the Republican party in Oregon was between the Rockefeller Republicans and the John Birch Society. All the conspiracy talk I heard was in the bars and far-out churches-- some next to swimming pools of local elites who understood the game/war.


----------



## JWW427 (Feb 19, 2021)

Steele is a rare bird. He's one of a kind I guess.
For every ex-spook gone public, a thousand more stay hidden.
In DC, disinfo is king. You have to use your gut feelings on a lot of this stuff and pray your Higher Self is watching your behind.
Whatever is going on, my contacts are silent.
Rig for Red.


----------



## Safranek (Feb 20, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> SonofaBor said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate your experience. You might be right about kick-in-pants disclosure. However, I have tried that for years, and it doesn't work very well.
> ...




Although I have pretty much surmised that the whole Q-thing is just a dog and pony show, I checked out the Steele interview with the hope that I may be wrong. 



JWW427 said:


> In DC, disinfo is king.



Not just in DC, this is true EVERYWHERE.

George Carlin put it best when he asked something along the lines of: Why do normal, decent Americans keep electing these rich .......... who don't care about you at all? AT ALL?

So whether its Biden, Bush, Obama, Trump or JFK Jr., its all the same. They are family. Bloodlines go way back. Even a high school teenager from Salinas could do the work and figure this out;


*Local Girl Connects Obama To Most US Presidents*


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uw2mkHmIKOA_


I'm not saying there will not be a major 'purge of accountability' coming up, there will most likely be one coming up soon however, its all in the plan. We know the plan, its a one-world government by the few controlling the many. It just a shift in power base, as most of the world would not accept a world government led by the British Commonwealth and the EU.

There is an interesting character called Ken who offers a different take on this in a blog he's been writing for some time now. He continuously 'observes' and tries to 'decipher' the PLAN and whom he thinks are its planners. He has come to the conclusion that ALL governments are controlled by a central planner and what we see is just the above quoted dog and pony show., the new, improved version made possible by control of public discourse via the mainstream and alternative media including some superb and some confused 'actors'.

For anyone interested in a different take on things, there's years of research and observation here;

http://redefininggod.com/
Right or wrong, I cannot say. However, he pretty well convinced me of the fact that there is just once control after reading his research on Putin and China. 

Look at the CV thing. All governments play along when the script says so. And when the script says fight, they fight. It's just a script. They are just dogs and ponies.

I think its time we start looking at the scriptwriters. Due to compartmentalization, even the agents of intelligence are not clued into the real game. Some play knowing, while most play not knowing. Its a tangled web they weave.


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 20, 2021)

Safranek said:


> I checked out the Steele interview with the hope that I may be wrong.



That's what got me started...


----------



## asatiger1966 (Feb 20, 2021)

Safranek said:


> JWW427 said:
> 
> 
> > SonofaBor said:
> ...




The whole world is a stage, Shakespeare. 

In 1993 "The" phone rang and I was questioned about my availability for travel to Russia? Send whom ever to brief and then we will see. Two older men showed up and we met for several days at a local Hotel.

The man in charge was the patent holder for nuclear power plants that are used on our nuclear submarines, the other a banker, shadowy, aloof till later when he explained how the money flowed with this project.

They wanted to join with the Russians to build an underwater pipeline to the Russian Tundra area North of the Bering Sea. The Russians had contacted them in hopes of gaining their engineering expertise with a construction project. The very fact that the two countries had a working relationship was eye opening. 

This was not too long after the Soviet Union broke up. I heard rumors that we met often under the ice pack to exchange information but this was a leap beyond that, oh well.

We were back to "The Whole World is a Stage"


----------



## JWW427 (Feb 20, 2021)

I agree with all of you.
I fear the harsh lesson from all these Qanon shenanigans is that the American people can be fooled yet again with hollow promises and religious zealot insiders who claim big operations are in the works, plus "God wins" once more. Perhaps they are completing big operations, but the American people will never be privy to the darkest truth of the matter because everyone in power likes to sweep inconvenient history under the carpet while a new & improved status quo emerges with just a few new bells and disclosure whistles.
I hope Im wrong, but thats what has happened throughout history.


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 20, 2021)

Reasons I'm slightly more optimistic:

1. The phony wars (with horrific consequences) had to stop and ordinary soldiers red pilled (I think this happened).

2. Christian America had to wake up. (That happened everywhere but establishment enclaves).

3. The left/right paradigm had to be shown fake. (Mitch McConnell, wittingly or not, might have done this single-handedly).

4. The Karens need to be de-mind-controlled. This, from my point of view, is extremely difficult. But, they are primordially cathected to children in their hysteria. See,_ The Turn of the Screw _(1898). How will they react to "red shoe" disclosures? Can daddy media provide comforting reassurances necessary to keep them mind-controlled? Will they break down into complete psychosis? Will modern-day pharmacopoeia reign them in with even stronger tranquilizers (so many are addicts to prescription drugs)? Will they spontaneously combust? Will they rampage?

If these conditions are met, the technocracy and the tyrannical state apparatus can be pulled down because it will no longer have any believers. And the soldiers, both the literal soldiers and their civilian counterparts, called Karens, will no longer rally to their call.


----------



## Safranek (Feb 20, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> If these conditions are met, the technocracy and the tyrannical state apparatus can be pulled down because it will no longer have any believers. And the soldiers, both the literal soldiers and their civilian counterparts, called Karens, will no longer rally to their call.



I'm an optimist by nature and I wish I could be as optimistic about the situation as yourself, however the reality I see states the opposite.

The soldiers are like doctors today, most of whom know what's going on but they are keeping their mouth shut and doing their jobs despite the fact that they're aware of the near-empty hospitals and postponed necessary life-saving surgeries. The consequences for soldiers going against the grain are probably equally as devastating as for doctors, or worse.

And I don't think I need to mention their civilian counterparts.

View attachment 6809


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 20, 2021)

They way I see it, the doctors, teachers, universities (slaves of the technocratic state) are all going down (like "good" Communists in the USSR) when and if the Karens wake up. Swamped with angry hysterics, they will have zero power.


----------



## asatiger1966 (Feb 20, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> I agree with all of you.
> I fear the harsh lesson from all these Qanon shenanigans is that the American people can be fooled yet again with hollow promises and religious zealot insiders who claim big operations are in the works, plus "God wins" once more. Perhaps they are completing big operations, but the American people will never be privy to the darkest truth of the matter because everyone in power likes to sweep inconvenient history under the carpet while a new & improved status quo emerges with just a few new bells and disclosure whistles.
> I hope Im wrong, but thats what has happened throughout history.



Me and my few friends can not get any current information for over one year. The same old answer "not now" The Generals are being very quite, maybe they are looking over their shoulders. They get what they give, it is about time.


----------



## JWW427 (Feb 21, 2021)

The Covid deal has almost erased face to face meetings which were essential to pass along info due to OPSEC.
Everyone is running blind. I think thats one of the objectives of the pandemic.
Worked like a charm.


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 21, 2021)

Team Miles W Mathis writes on the Battle:

"This life is a test, and once you get on the right side of that test everything starts to go your way.  The Gods or Muses are trying very hard right now to goad people into passing the test for once.  They are getting right in your face and pushing you back, to test your muster.  Will you stand up or fold?  Will you prove yourself to be a free spirit, or will you continue to be a sniveling rule-follower and pawn of the rich?..  This is what life is about, not money or position or fame or even family.  Family means nothing if it is a family of cowards or criminals.  We don't need any more of those.   If you aren't raising free spirits, you might as well be raising gerbils. You were put on this Earth to become a free spirit, at which point you will become worthy of passing to the next level.   So not only is pushing back far easier than you think, and far more rewarding in a day-to-day sense (as in fun), it is the only way to become a larger spirit.  It is the one and only way to proceed correctly in this world.

And in the off chance they really do kill you, so what?  You will come back and cause them even more problems in your next life.  That is how it works.  No really.  That is one thing George Lucas got right. Remember when Obiwan says to Darth, “If you strike me down I shall become more powerful than you can possibly imagine”?  It is called Karma, and the Gods and Muses really do work like that.  It is why the Phoenician Navy has been running things for 4000 years and still can't get anything right.   You would think that after 4000 years, things would be running like clockwork for them.   So why aren't they?   Why do they still rule by feint and bluff, and make such a mess of it, even for themselves?  Why do  they  age  so  horribly  and  drink  so  heavily  and  end  up  addicted  to  oxycontin  and  never  sleep? Because the Gods and Muses are against them.  Nature hates them.  They are literally cursed, and one of the ways the curse works is through people like me, who keep coming back.  I was sent here to make them look bad, and boy am I good at it (though it is like shooting fish in a barrel).  If they kill me, I will just look even better and they will look even worse, so they can't win.   And if they kill me, the Gods and  Muses  will  send  ten  me's  back the  next  time.    Nobody's  arrival  here  is  an  accident..."


----------



## Starman (Feb 22, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> I agree with all of you.
> I fear the harsh lesson from all these Qanon shenanigans is that the American people can be fooled yet again with hollow promises and religious zealot insiders who claim big operations are in the works, plus "God wins" once more. Perhaps they are completing big operations, but the American people will never be privy to the darkest truth of the matter because everyone in power likes to sweep inconvenient history under the carpet while a new & improved status quo emerges with just a few new bells and disclosure whistles.
> I hope Im wrong, but thats what has happened throughout history.



My solace is that this world, or rather the current iteration of the world, exists to challenge us to break out of whatever box we're trapped in. It's perfectly imperfect, and it pushes us to wake up through its challenging nature.  We're not meant to cavort around in mid-summer bliss all the time.  Maybe a previous world was like this for a time, but it's not anymore.  

We're constantly being bombarded by the psyop du jour.  Most people are oblivious to it.  They have no idea how propagandized they are, how lied to and misinformed. A few of us, for whatever reason have been able to break free of the matrix deception to some degree.  

Imagine the karmic benefit of waking up!  You wouldn't have advanced in this spiritual way if you weren't challenged by this weirdo place. 

I try to console myself that I've gained a great deal of knowledge and wisdom in this life, and this has come about through my persistent seeking of the truth.  Nobody handed me anything, not even my parents.  I found it out on my own.  And I wouldn't have gotten this far if I hadn't encountered such adversity.

So here's to a tricky, adverse world that's akin to a puzzle with lots of strange shaped pieces to put together.  It's a fun game really, but on the other hand it's deadly serious.  It can depress us and make us angry when we encounter injustice or an unfortunate fate, but we just have to learn to roll with it.

Actually, I think we have reincarnated at the master's level of the game, in this current world iteration.  The faint hearted don't choose to incarnate into a luciferian world. It's not for everybody.

Three cheers to my fellow SHers who are in attendance here at the Master Games.


----------



## JWW427 (Feb 22, 2021)

No finer words have been written on this forum, Starman.
I salute you.


----------



## asatiger1966 (Feb 22, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> The Covid deal has almost erased face to face meetings which were essential to pass along info due to OPSEC.
> Everyone is running blind. I think thats one of the objectives of the pandemic.
> Worked like a charm.



I think it odd that dragons seem to control so much of our behavior.


----------



## Safranek (Feb 22, 2021)

Very nicely said and I agree with the whole statement except this one line leaves me perplexed.



Starman said:


> The faint hearted don't choose to incarnate into a luciferian world.



Yet here they all are. So many of them. Whether they have chosen this or not is not for me to say. Whether they choose to stay asleep or awaken will depend on them.

My gut feeling tells me that those of us here on SH came here for but one task. To try and 'awaken' as many souls as we can given our circumstances and what we make of these. We are pushing for critical mass or as close as we can get to it.

Reach for the stars and if you only get the moon, you're still beyond those who have only reached for the sky.


----------



## JWW427 (Feb 22, 2021)

Saf,

Alex Collier said the Andromedans told him only the toughest souls incarnate on Earth. Its not a very popular place to do so apparently, the very low vibration and sheer amount of darkness can obliterate those souls who are not strong and experienced enough to endure what Collier said "Is the darkest place in the universe." They know they will be trapped here for a long time doing crummy jobs and dying in wars. I hope thats changing now.
It makes sense to me. "Soul Contracts" and the like.
Everyone on this forum can handle a lot of disturbing concepts then come up with theoretical explanations and possible answers.
Pretty rare in my view. Most regular people cannot or refuse to understand the lion's share of our topics.

A good book:


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 22, 2021)

Some thoughts after watching the most recent episode of "American Gods":

In an effort to create an alliance of old Gods to defeat the new ones (e.g., Mr. World (NWO), New Media, and Technology), the old Norse God, Odin, tries to recruit his former wife, Demeter, the Goddess of Agriculture and Plenty. She is more or less locked up in an high-end old folks home, wealthy but strung out on prescription pharmaceuticals-- complicit, that is, in her own ruin. He works to free her behind the scenes and by his charm publicly. He broke her heart after the Revolutionary War; for after its conclusion, he remained obsessed with war. She chose him over Tyr (read Tyre/Phoenicia?) but lapsed into the despair and self-involved hallucinations we commonly see amongst the disillusioned but potentially powerful baby-boomers. At the end of the episode, apparently because she can't stand the strain of returning to reality, she in an act of self-apotheosis becomes pure spirit and leaves behind this world. Odin cries out for her.

In a way, this is how I see our world right now. America became addicted to war over the past two centuries. The people were more than willing to give up the Phoenicians and keep instead their phony promises, such as the Bill of Rights-- making them somewhat real. The show doesn't go into Tyr much at all. But someone like Miles Mathis does with brilliant vengeance.  He runs, for example, Thomas Jefferson, our patron saint of community and small government, through the analytic grinder to reveal he was, like all our "founding fathers," part of the Cabal.  In his thread on SPQR, KD shows that the Cabal remains active all over the world. As PK Dick saw it, Rome never went away. Soufultruth sums up what everyone knows in a comment:

The "ancient roman world" is currently known as the Rothschilds and their millionaire minions which include millionaire politicians, millionaire military generals, millionaire CEO's, etc. - worldwide - their satanic cult of chemically-addicted pedovores includes the millionaire "Hollywood stars", millionaire athletes, millionaire comedians, etc. - an estimated 99% of all millionaires are pedovores - chemically-addicted to adrenalized blood - this is why half a million to a million babies, children, teens and young adults disappear from North America - every year - another million disappear from Asia every year, another million babies, children, teens and young adults disappear from Africa - every year - another million disappear from Latin America, smaller numbers disappear from Europe, Australia, the Pacific Islands, the Caribbean Islands, etc.

Providing this highly addictive "blood" is why Epstein rapidly acquired billions of dollars in real estate - worldwide - because he provided this highly-addictive "drug" in the Caribbean, in NYC and at his numerous ranches and other properties, courtesy of his CIA / Rothschild handler Ghislaine.   

The "ancient roman cities" were not "invaded" or "seized" by roman soldiers - and the "ancient roman civilization" was not thousands of years ago - it was hundreds of years ago - since we know the "romans" "worshiped pagan gods", since our calendar is "pagan" .... we know the "year of our LORD ... " does not refer to the life of Jesus but refers to their satanic LORD who is also identified in 2 Samuel and 1 Chronicles ... and in various other references by the "ancient" Hebrews who also lived hundreds of years ago - not thousands of years ago as the lying thieving raping murdering warmongering demonic hybrids claim.

Clues to the true timeline for our human history and for our Earth are everywhere but since most are satisfied with their programming of lies and lunacy, very few notice the conspicuous contradictions in the evidence.

Q appears to have these folks in their sight. For example, here is a recent interview of Mel K by SGT Report. In this interview and many others like it, the outline of a Cabal-dominated world is made apparent. So what's the point of me writing all this? Well, I suppose it is now or never. The Old Gods need to be resurrected, and Mr. World, New Media, Technology and their pal Tyr need to be put in their places. The agents of these Gods need Truth and Reconciliation at best. "In the end, God Wins" is pretty thin gruel for the likes of us. But without some kind of faith, the struggle is meaningless. Without Truth, faith is, to my mind, rather empty.

Barrelling down a dug out Victorian railroad line comes the train of Jason Breshears --who shows we're in an automatic reset system. It gets us every 138 years. The Masons symbolize it in their 33 degrees, culminating in the rise of the Phoenix from the ashes of the old order at level 33. 1902 was the last one. But I don't find the kind of evidence to support this precise date. I do find, however, a "Battlefield America" (and practically everyplace else) that really hasn't ended since it might have began with the Thirty-Years' War.  That would be a reset time; so would the destruction of Tartary and the emergence of the USA in the 18th century. Who knows? There are so many wars and endless power struggles that fitting it all into 138 year patterns might be pedantic. Encyclopedic in his learning, Breshears does say that we're in a false world  (a "quantum holography") that imprisons our better and, indeed, divine, energies.

Frankly, I share Odin's despair every time I'm accosted by a Karen or listen to an elderly person (not much older than me) discuss vaccines in ignorance. My despair might flash as anger at their thick resistance and bitter, if implicit, disapproval of how "white men" have been the battle axe of the empire. It is probably better for me, and everyone, to consider them as run-over followers of Demeter. Odin spoiled the possibilities; but it seems he is back. We gotta get these women on our side.


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 22, 2021)

This site was posted on another thread but ties into the narrative we are being sold/told.

http://redefininggod.com/
Whilst i personally do not have a religious bone in my body I know only too well that the greatest and most sophisticated deceptions are born in the depths of religious fervour and that this one has been itching to break the surface of the murky waters for most of my adult life.

I feel the prophets are on the cusp of making their profit!


----------



## Starman (Feb 23, 2021)

Safranek said:


> Very nicely said and I agree with the whole statement except this one line leaves me perplexed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good observation.

I don't know how this really works, but here's my guess.  Yes, it's true people show up here at this time who don't seem to be sharp enough to break through the matrix.  Did they have an equal chance at waking up as us, but they are found wanting?  Were we the fortunate few who stayed on course and saw through the deception, but they have kept downing the blue pill.  Maybe.

Or are they mostly NPCs, just game pieces?

I think not - they are on spiritual journeys same as us, but we have all come here for different reasons.  People can make small spiritual advancements in any kind of age, and that is a good enough reason to show up here as any.

But I have a hunch that some of us came here because this is a time of great adversity, and we want to test our mettle, as well as having the opportunity of contributing to the betterment of society in trying times.  

I am assuming we have some kind of handle on our reincarnation, and as more awakened souls, we put ourselves in situations to learn and grow, though sometimes we forget why we are here.


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 27, 2021)

This is interesting. Linda Paris of McAllister TV, who has produced Juan O Savin films and frequently interviews him, has dug into some 1930s' Los Angeles newspapers that disclose a vast underground associated with "Lizard People."

If I haven't noted already, Juan O Savin said the Q project began with military attempts to computer model a revolt against infiltrating extra-terrestrials. The military always lost in their simulations.  As Rowdy Roddy Piper once said, "_They Live_ is a documentary."


----------



## HollyHoly (Feb 27, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> This is interesting. Linda Paris of McAllister TV, who has produced Juan O Savin films and frequently interviews him, has dug into some 1930s' Los Angeles newspapers that disclose a vast underground associated with "Lizard People."
> 
> If I haven't noted already, Juan O Savin said the Q project began with military attempts to computer model a revolt against infiltrating extra-terrestrials. The military always lost in their simulations.  As Rowdy Roddy Piper once said, "_They Live_ is a documentary."


well Im pretty certain that Covid 19 is the alien invasion we arent all masked up and locked down to 'protect'us at least people on this forum realize that the Controllers dont care about our welfare so that leaves who are they protecting when they protect.


----------



## SonofaBor (Mar 1, 2021)

Here is some information on the historical relations with aliens, dating to 1909 and including a 1954 treaty. 
List of DUMBs by State – Complete List of Military Underground Bases in USA

In this video (@ about 19:00), it is asserted that President Trump worked to overthrow the mob in New York City in the 80s and 90s.


----------



## Citezenship (Mar 15, 2021)

_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/Ozr9bwTPnmbv/_


----------



## SonofaBor (Mar 15, 2021)

Yeah, I saw that, too.  Strange days.


----------



## SonofaBor (Mar 21, 2021)

Tore Says is dealing with history, but for normies. So it is boring. She is working hard to get out the message that things aren't as they seem. In this episode she takes up with Africa, which she hints is closely related to Antarctica.

_South Park_, in its "vaccination" special, portrays the stupidity and venality of average Americans as the desperately seek out the vaccine cure. Of interest, aside from being supplied by a jet-load of vaccines from Israel, they are "saved" by Mr. Hand and Mr. White, whom inadvertently make a heroes journey through Antarctica and an inter-dimensional space to return to South Park. "Q-tards" don't escape the nearly psychotic satire of American life.





Linda McAllister, who claims that many of the D.U.M.B.s are now understood to be _very_ ancient, shows in this video how the Q-anon movement has repeatedly shown how "future proves past."


----------



## SonofaBor (Mar 31, 2021)

The significance of this event should not be understated. Not only because of its effect on global commerce but because of its symbolic significance, reports "that Bible lady" and "Q-tard", Melissa Redpill. 

The Evergreen cargo ship performed a sexual maneuver prior to entering the canal. Once in the canal, it ran aground.  All presumably a controlled operation to signal to the cabal the end of admiralty law.

The historical/mythological significance is associated with Passover, insofar as the Israelites crossed the Red Sea to achieve their freedom from the slavery of Egypt.

The salvation from the forces of evil is for the human race.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Mar 31, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> The Evergreen cargo ship performed a sexual maneuver prior to entering the canal.



Is that a typing error or for real? If real , then could you please elaborate as I'm curious to know how a cargo ship performs a sexual manoeuvre and what the symbolism of it was.


----------



## SonofaBor (Mar 31, 2021)

See the above linked video


----------



## Will Scarlet (Mar 31, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> See the above linked video



Sorry, not my cup of tea at all. I couldn't find any reference to the sexual manoeuvre, although I was skipping through it.

How is the exact point where the Israelites supposedly crossed the Red Sea known for definite? Is it even definite that they crossed it at any point? I suppose the symbolism is meant to indicate a freedom from slavery - for the Israelites.

I used to have a modicum of hope in the whole Trump and Q thing, but he blew it as soon as he complied with Fauci's request to encourage his supporters to get the vaccine. That's unforgivable in my book and not the act of any kind of 'saviour'. How many times have we heard that such-and-such is supposed to have happened, arrests, rescues, blah blah blah, but nothing changes. All the time wasted waiting for salvation through Trump and Q - just a distraction. It's up to us. We're on our ow, in my opinion, but I admire anyone who can manage to hold on to the hope.


----------



## SonofaBor (Mar 31, 2021)

Not your cup of tea? How would you like your tea? with sugar? or whiskey?   

As for your hope, the hope is with the people. And whether you like her or not, Ms. Redpill is from the people.

As for being on our own, if you look carefully at the Q-tards, you'll find that you are not alone.

Oh yes, as for history, I noted above that we are dealing with mythology. (One place where Q-tards fail miserably is in the field of Stolen History; I believe, as I have noted elsewhere in this thread, there is much for us to do). For example, KD's recent post, once again, puts many of the myths into yet deeper question. But, I wish to note very clearly, as Juan O Savin has said in interviews repeatedly, even if we don't believe in this mythology, our enemies clearly do:




If only in reverse...

Have another cup of tea.

Try non-Q-tard, Ben Fulford (although I think Melissa Redpill's interpretation is much more accurate in terms of "what's up"; you might like it better-- a little more bitter):

________________


While this pathetic charade denigrates the U.S. image even further, economic warfare is raging with attacks both by and against the Rockefeller mafia and their stooges.  The most obvious sign of this, of course, is the Evergreen ship that blocked the Suez Canal after navigating an “up yours” sign.




Evergreen is the secret service code for Hillary Rockefeller Clinton, meaning this blockage was a clear message to the Rockefellers.  That is why corporate propaganda media outlets like the New York Times are calling the ship the “Ever given.”






As has been reported widely elsewhere, a major Chinese highway was also blocked by a truck with the Evergreen logo on it.




The message is clear, the Chinese communist party deal with the Rockefellers to fund their fake Biden presidency must be ended or Chinese trade routes will be blockaded.


The Chinese took the blockage of the Suez Canal to be an act of war and responded by shooting down two U.S. military satellites, Asian secret society sources say.  The short video clips below show their destruction, the sources say. https://video.wixstatic.com/video​______________________


Once again, the Simpsons had it all set up a couple years earlier. No doubt, we may very well be living in a simulation.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 1, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> As for being on our own, if you look carefully at the Q-tards, you'll find that you are not alone.



Do you remember the poster on Mulder's wall in the X-Files? The one that said 'I want to believe', well, I would like one of those but with Trump and Q as the image. That's the danger, people _want _to believe. I can't get over the vaccine thing though.



SonofaBor said:


> the Chinese communist party deal with the Rockefellers to fund their fake Biden presidency must be ended or Chinese trade routes will be blockaded.



The Chinese Communist Party is the Rockefellers, they created it.



SonofaBor said:


> Evergreen is the secret service code for Hillary Rockefeller Clinton



 It's not really very secret then is it?


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 1, 2021)

I know what you mean about wanting to believe. This is, no doubt, a danger. But, this might be a little different insofar as people like Melissa Redpill are doing the same thing we are: she is doing forensic analysis. She is definitely working from a Christian perspective, and she doesn't hide it-- calling herself, half in jest, "the Bible lady." I don't see her as closed to alternative perspectives. Like most of us, she wants to know the truth.

There are many differences between the fictional Mulder and "we the people". The first is he was FBI, and that agency has lost, if it ever had, its emphasis on investigation (of course we are not, at least I think so, G-men); he also appeared during the 90s when people were watching TV for clues. Q has provided a lot of clues, too. It probably was generated as a kind of on-line fan collective. In this way it is brilliant. The Q group, which probably includes Trump (as Q+), provided many facts in oblique ways that AI computers could not easily decipher for the Cabal. If you look at the boards, you will see a tremendous amount of discussion. (For example, there were pro-Nazi factions who were shown by others that Anti-fa was actually based on Fascist/Socialist tactics from the 20th century).

Q said many times, "it will be Biblical." As I noted above, the Cabal certainly seems to play along these lines, within this mythology.  If you re-read _The Book of Revelation_ in terms of the Cabal, it certainly seems the playbook for the Cabal has been written-- the mark of the beast (digital passports, bio-ID, etc), the control of the seas (admiralty law), and the general enslavement of people to gigantic imagery (Hollywood). That Melissa Redpill interprets the Evergreen situation in these terms seems completely warranted to me.

As for Clinton, aka Evergreen Rockefeller, I didn't know about these identities until the Q-thing emerged. (Well, I might have learned of the Rockefeller angle from James Corbett a little earlier). I'm sure I'm not alone.

Lastly, I see the same mistakes, especially with regards to history, that you do. At the same time, the Q people are the only people in public discourse, aside from hard-core researchers, who acknowledge the historical fallacies and know the difference between mythology and history. Although Melissa Redpill falls into this trap, she should be considered an ally.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 3, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> Although Melissa Redpill falls into this trap, she should be considered an ally.



I'm sure all these so-called Q-tards are well intentioned. What worries me is that what they are interpreting as 'salvation' is actually different factions within the cabal fighting amongst themselves for the upper hand. This was one of the things that David Wilcox kept shouting about before he went quiet in 2019 - we should be grateful for small mercies like that though.

Also, imo, the shooting a satellite down claim is fictional. Apparently they're not like planes that can be 'shot down' and if it could be seen burning it would have to be in the atmosphere as there's no oxygen for combustion at satellite height. If it had been destroyed, then it would presumably be in much smaller pieces that wouldn't fall to earth, but would all just assume a different orbit along with all the other 'space junk' that's claimed to be up there. Wouldn't it?


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 3, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> he shooting a satellite down claim is fictional.



I agree. Earlier in this thread, I raised my questions about this kind of thing, which presupposes the standard and, like everything else, fake view of our "universe."

People who long for salvation will not have it unless they do something to produce it. I think Americans generally understand this-- though we have been made weak.

Here is the writing of a Q-tard writing on the situation. Primitive but reasonable:

______________


The same people we are trying to shake up to wake up are the same people who hate us. Their hatred is seething and has become violent. The only option left for patriots who wish to stay United Not Divided is to Protect Your Energy: #HoldTheLine and stay the f*ck away from these lower life forms. Because that is what they are. I’m sorry but The Truth Hurts. Anyone who rejects knowledge, doesn’t want to hear an opposing opinion or is just too angry or hateful has no place in the society that God is rebuilding.

According to the plan, 4-6 percent will be lost forever.


With a world population of approximately 8 billion, 4-6% is approximately 400 million people worldwide.

Those that are lost forever will are aligned with the enemy. And most likely, they won’t make it. The vaccine is just a small piece of the puzzle to their inevitable demise. People running to take it for a donut are, in my opinion, amongst this sad statistic.

It’s become my extreme pleasure to Drop the Disbelievers! and find peace in the knowing that I never have to speak to these people again.

Even after they wake up, who trusts someone this stupid, this bullish, and full of so much hate that their hearts are most likely going to implode? Don’t believe me? Watch the presentation by Dr. Len Horowitz detailed in my article called DNA Pirates of the Sacred Spiral. He specifically describes what happens to these hate-filled programmed zombies who reject knowledge: heart attacks, strokes, brain problems. You name it, they get it.

_Good riddance_.

In the meantime, everything you are watching is optics. What you are seeing on almost all newsfeeds is just to preoccupy the masses, even us patriots. Even the Q decodes – a huge preoccupation to figure out what those who walk by faith already know: _God wins._ This show was over a while ago. There is still shit to sweep up – not everyone has been indeed arrested and taken away… _yet_. In fact, some will be left for we the people for They Will Not Be Safe Walking Down The Street.

_________________


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 5, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> According to the plan, 4-6 percent will be lost forever.



Who's plan?


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 5, 2021)

I posted a "Q-tard" comment on a Q-post. In the Q-post it says 4-6% of the people will be lost.

This morning, after talking with ordinary people yesterday, I wonder if this is optimistic.  But I have felt, certainly since 2005 or so, that the vast, vast majority of people had gone into hibernation. Will they ever wake up? It seems to me that Q did its part to wake them. But teachers, dentists, machinists.... still snore.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 5, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> I posted a "Q-tard" comment on a Q-post. In the Q-post it says 4-6% of the people will be lost.
> 
> This morning, after talking with ordinary people yesterday, I wonder if this is optimistic.  But I have felt, certainly since 2005 or so, that the vast, vast majority of people had gone into hibernation. Will they ever wake up? It seems to me that Q did its part to wake them. But teachers, dentists, machinists.... still snore.


I think a lot will change very rapidly, once we begin to feel the effects of the "stimulus" in the real economy, which should start to hit home in the upcoming weeks. Also, as pushback kicks into high gear as a direct result of the destroyed economy, the response from out of the right wing court in the media (Newsmax, American Voice, Kitco News, etc.) will begin to sound much more like a full on conspiracy network with hard hitting pieces that we've never seen before in the mainstream. It doesn't seem remotely possible right now, but the snoring sleepers will begin to wake up in droves as we will see a huge shift in conscious awareness of the near full extent of the fraud of the last year's Covid propaganda fest. 

This of course is part of the controllers' plan, since they know it is inevitable that even a large percentage of normies will figure this out, especially since they're practically serving it up on a silver platter. The vaccine rollout has been a disaster, as has just about everything else, particularly this new administration. Even with all of these fake shootings, they're deadlocked on new gun legislation as well. We won't see this awakening until things get just a bit more terrible, but it doesn't mean that the normies aren't taking notice, regardless of their outward behavior.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 5, 2021)

I think it is interesting that the PTB are clearly trying to ameliorate any awakening by playing to two human weaknesses:

1. sympathy

2. tendency to confused disbelief

So, for example:

1. Biden's son is on TV talking about his struggle with a crack addiction-- generating sympathy. TPTB hope to ameliorate stunning revelations of all sorts of very grim and traitorous behaviors with Oprah-like pre-confessions to lessor crimes.

2. The media is pushing the reality of "deep fakes"-- hoping to confuse the sleepers into disbelief about (probably-- based on Q) coming confessions to heinous crimes.

I agree there are a lot of sleepers precisely because the economy was so good for them under Trump. I'm not so sure about the "mainstream"conservative news outlets. They seem to do a good job of keeping my conservative friends sleeping and dreaming about 2024.

Also, some leading lefties are waking up, such _Shock Doctrine_ author, Naomi Klein See this interview, where she weakly apologizes for big tech and big pharma-- "unintentional", she says. It is very interesting to watch Del Bigtree work her toward conclusions-- i.e., to wake her up a bit. It is also very disappointing to this old lefty. She needs desperately to read the SH coronavirus thread and wake up.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 5, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> I think it is interesting that the PTB are clearly trying to ameliorate any awakening by playing to two human weaknesses:
> 
> 1. sympathy
> 
> ...


You make very valid points and I really appreciate you addressing this, since I'm sure a lot of awake people are making the same observations. You're right, there still is a stranglehold on good information in many camps. Those that are only paying attention to the mainstream narrative are hopelessly lost. At present, it would seem that the vast majority, especially on the left, which are those mainly in the big cities, are the ones you see jogging while wearing 2 masks or while driving. They are also the ones waiting in line for the jab while frowning at people like me that smile and say good afternoon while flashing my mask-less grin in their direction, though in my neck of the woods (upstate NY) I'm seeing and meeting more people that recognize the fraud, even though in public they comply in daily life to avoid stressful confrontations. There is still a fair share of normies on the conservative front as well that still blindly buy the narrative hook, line, and sinker.

I also agree that on the left there is a desperate push to discredit the Q movement and all things not labeled "woke", while censorship is in full swing on all social media, including Bitchute, LBRY, Odyssey, etc. 

To anyone not looking deeper to see the bigger picture, the controllers appear to be winning on all fronts, confusing and co-opting all narratives and points of view so that the average normie is totally perplexed with what is taking place. To those sorts that refuse to listen to alternative views, I honestly have no sympathy. The suffering that they will have to undergo is needless. If they would only just grow a pair and take courage to face their fears head on! But some must learn the very hard way.

Having acknowledged that, I do not dismiss the countless instances of pushback that are taking place daily, some of which we are hearing and reading about while the majority gets cleverly covered up and marginalized by the media. The media on the right that I've previously mentioned is still pushing false narratives (reporting fake shootings as real) and still shies away from many hot topics, but as the pushback gets more intense, we will begin to see them more and more shifting their narrative to a far more believable and reliable, though still with their spin of course. This doesn't mean that they've suddenly grown a conscience, it just means that the next stage of the psyop has begun, which will accelerate as the collapse of our economy sets in with the populace feeling the pain of scarcity perhaps for the first time in their lives. Once the collective belly of society begins to growl from hunger pains, the narrative will shift dramatically in short order. Since the controllers intend to keep control at all costs, we will see them then reveal the next move in their playbook, which entails making the alt right the new mainstream, flipping on the left. We are about to see this play unfold before our eyes.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 5, 2021)

That is definitely a real possibility. Personally, I've given this scenario a 30% likelihood. 

If it does go down this way, will the USA break up?  In fact, it seems to me that, in many respects, it already has.  For example, the Biden presidency exists primarily in the media space and in the minds of normies, given to the status quo and fear. It seems to me that the Q-team are trying to erode their faith-- patiently, as in a chess endgame.

TPTB may be countering this play by holding an "alternative conservative mainstream media" as their fall back tactic. By that I mean, when the faith in the status quo starts to unravel beyond denial, the new conservative mainstream will collect the attention of the completely disoriented right-wing normies. This media will blame the left. And TBTB hope, this will result in a counter revolution that will destroy the whole patiently played game for team Q.  

This tactic depends on the fact that people are given to habit. Their habit is to trust TV. In the process, they have lost reality. I despair at how dull and trusting normies are; but, many of them do real work, engage in real commerce, help real people. For this reason, I do not believe the game is lost. 

It is clear, however, that I am impatient....


----------



## conspiracyorJAC (Apr 5, 2021)

Q is having a meet up in texas sometime soon. 500-1000 per ticket. Q was the idea of the Cicada 3001 thing as the precursor. It has caused so much division, been an awesome psyop. It even got me for a few months.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 5, 2021)

Well, I know I'm in the minority here. But, as I see it, the battle is not yet over. As for meet ups, that isn't my cup of tea. The meet up that counts has been and remains between those people who have looked at the information, discussed it, adopted the insights (for example, Q has made plain the right/left divide is an illusion) and taken action at the local levels. I don't doubt that the PTB use the tendency of people to long for a savior to co-opt the Q thing into a weapon against people (as I know they have done to Alex Jones). But as I see it, the Q thing has instilled tremendous discipline into the people who are capable and curious enough to search for the truth.


----------



## conspiracyorJAC (Apr 5, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> Well, I know I'm in the minority here. But, as I see it, the battle is not yet over. As for meet ups, that isn't my cup of tea. The meet up that counts has been and remains between those people who have looked at the information, discussed it, adopted the insights (for example, Q has made plain the right/left divide is an illusion) and taken action at the local levels. I don't doubt that the PTB use the tendency of people to long for a savior to co-opt the Q thing into a weapon against people (as I know they have done to Alex Jones). But as I see it, the Q thing has instilled tremendous discipline into the people who are capable and curious enough to search for the truth.



Have you ever listened to "weve read the documents" john brisson? I am having him on my show on tuesday. but super awesome guy super knolwedgable ahs prob put like 400 hours documenting Q and its connection to flynn, mcChrystal and other unsavory types. You should check him out and see what you think. I think Q has been bad because it caused a divide in the people searching for the truth AND now people hearing any conspiracy will throw it in the Q bucket to help their cognitive dissonance, no matter the facts. 

When i struggled getting out of the Q/trump camp I was always asked these questions. Trump locked the country down, trump made the vaccines, trump never pardoned assange, he dropped like as many bombs as obama, and we gave 52 billion to our greatest ally. 

I say this in no mean way or anything at all. It helps no one when people call other's names.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 5, 2021)

Please send me or post the link, once you complete the interview. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Ponygirl (Apr 5, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> Since the planned-demonic hit, I've become exposed to the alt-right universe-- primarily due to the comments and orientations of people on this forum, who I have come to respect. Over the summer, I spent most of my research time seeking to understand what is precisely happening in the USA. I dismissed Q early, but have come to the conclusion that this psychological operation is brilliant, if only because it has kept the gun owners from taking matters into the own hands. I've sifted through a lot of videos and podcasts. Some I find entertaining and reject, like Alex Jones, who I think is locked, literally, in the media space of information wars. Others seem to serve up warmed-over material. Others are far too emotional and superficial. But there are a few that I find very interesting, and their understanding of the current situation is quite profound. These include: Tore Says, Juan O Savin, Robert David Steele, Simon Parkes, (and to a lesser extent)  Charlie Freak and Charlie Ward. What is most interesting for Stolen History is that they all seem to realize that capital H History does not tell the true story and bound up with the oppression of human consciousness, i.e., our slavery. For example, during the summer when radicals were creating autonomous zones and raging against the machines (with the financial help of the NWO) in Portland and Seattle, Charlie Freak clearly referred to the Portland Courthouse as a 500-year-old building. Robert David Steele, an ex-CIA officer, claims "history is shit"; and he intends to open an open-source History Study Agency under a Trump Administration, should Trump prevail. Tore Says is a genius and a former worker in AI private intelligence. She is a whistleblower with a profound sense of the political cultural landscape. She claims, in fact, that she is a time traveler. On numerous occasions, she has referred to the 19th century as being marked by time distortion, precisely as have many of us. Juan O Savin opens his new book with a discussion of the Titanic as a false flag operation, by which the banking houses were able to kill off three key people opposed to the Federal Reserve's creation. Yesterday, in a profound monologue, he states that Washington DC is known (presumably by TPTB) as a "holy city" of equal status to the Vatican. He makes much of the fact that it was built in a swamp-- though he doesn't say it was dug out of a swamp, like so many other magnificent, repurposed mudflood ruins. All of the people were selected by elements close to Trump, known as Q. All of them reveal we're in a spiritual war. The "gods" make love, according to Hendrix, but they also are playing out a battle royal.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone else has insiders/observers who bring themes of history into their analysis?
> 
> I also should also state before I post this: I would like very much to publish an interview with one of these people on this forum. All of the people only hint at the historical problems. They clearly know more than they expose. The public is very ignorant, of course. How much more can you say to people right now? All of the work here should prove very important if the rebellion succeeds.


I just watched a clip of CNN in 2017 telling us the Q is the police branch of the NSA, and that they’d been following Snowden because he was NOT saving America, but interfering with Q’s work in routing out the child traffickers. Having followed Q, they seem to me to be a group of really smart(ass) nerdy types with an idealistic bend to their post. The Bible and a clear idea of right and wrong is blended into their work(I had guessed that it was more than one person by the way the posted—just a feeling). Almost a teenage boy sense of righteousness and loyalty comes through to me. A person/s, who got into the work they do because a strong sense of justice, and maybe a witnesses of the kind of thing that goes on in child trafficking.  
I’ve heard that Q was a distraction to keep us from shooting up the ‘bad guys’ wrecking our cities, that I don’t get that feeling at all. Whoever is behind Q, is about justice in a Clint Eastwood kind of way.


----------



## luddite (Apr 5, 2021)

Q could be the next generation of AI that is guided by principles to:


Get as many likes, views and follower's as it can
Create content that is impossible to fact check 
Create content vague enough to be multiple things at the same time
Create content that emulates nostrodamus at the predictive level
Version 2 of Q will probably assume a digital human avatar. It will be hyper famous.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 6, 2021)

luddite said:


> Q could be the next generation of AI that is guided by principles to:
> 
> 
> Get as many likes, views and follower's as it can
> ...


Can you elaborate on what makes you draw these conclusions? I understand #1 in that if it is an AI creation, then likes, viewers, and followers would provide content and, therefore, food for the AI, since data consumption is the direct route to its growth and development.

#2: Content that is impossible to fact check would be of limited value, since over time its audience, however initially gullible, would grow weary of unverifiable data, regardless of whatever "coincidences" it may be able to latch onto.

#3: Seems to be mostly a repeat of #2. Again, vagueness would only be of limited value to an absolutely gullible audience for a short period of time until they are checkmated by pushback from fact checkers. 

I have not met any actual Q believers, but judging by the "anons" such as Gene Decode, Mel K, Charlie Ward, Sacha Stone, and their endless daily podcasts, not to mention "The Fall of the Cabal" and its sequel series, a good portion of the material presented by these CIA actors is largely data that those in the conspiracy world have been presenting for many years, subjects like the banking system, The Bilderbergers, Pizzagate, the various secret societies that make up The Hidden Hand, etc. Granted, a lot of the info they present that is less verifiable, such as DUMBS, geo-engineering, UFOs and the Greys, 5D, Flat Earth, is still mostly information and concepts that the controllers are actually withholding to varying degrees that we just don't have much declassified data on. If you're going solely on the info in the mostly cryptic "Q drops", that represents only a small fraction of the info presented by the "anons".

The audience that seems to be drawn to the Q movement reminds me a lot of the Tea Party movement's audience of the early to mid 2000's in that it was mostly personalities (actors) participating in various podcasts connected to particular politicians and influencers. There didn't seem to be a whole lot of actual grass roots participation outside of election cycles. In the case of Q, they seem to have co-opted a chunk of Trump supporters, but again, the majority of Trump supporters that I've met have barely even heard of Q. If anything, the majority of their actual grass roots audience seems to be an extension coming from out of the Alex Jones camp. Call Alex Jones out for all the BS he spews that you want, but his work has actually woke a lot of people up to the NWO conspiracy, and his following frequently eventually calls him out on his BS once they realize he's a stooge of the Israeli lobby. Those that follow Alex Jones are not idiots, just newly awakened, and therefore still somewhat naive. 

If you watch the new HBO documentary on Q, they'll have you believe that the Q audience are just a bunch of naive, gullible conspiracy nuts that have completely divorced themselves from reality and blindly follow Q posts without verifying the validity of the drops and just keep repeating the mantra WWG1WGA (Where we go one, we go all!). I would submit that this part of the Trump audience that we see holding up Q signs at Trump rallies are disinfo agents designed to discredit actual Trump supporters to make them look ridiculous and to co-opt and splinter any semblance of a return to nationalist sentiment. This is just the first stage of the Q psyop, to discredit Trump supporters. The actors that are continuing the Q narrative are part of this same psyop that will take on further dimensions as the populace continues to wake up to the fraud of Covid and the economic aftermath of Biden's and The Federal Reserve's intentionally disastrous stimulus policies. Most Trump supporters are not Q tards. I think we will find over time that the alt right audience of Infowars will do their best to appeal to mainstream right wing audiences through the gateway of cable conservative news outlets such as Fox, Newsmax and American Voice in that their messaging will begin to sound more and more identical. It will be through this merging of right wing media that Q will finally gain the credibility it was designed to establish when a big Q drop coincides with a high profile series of celebrity arrests or something of comparable magnitude that all the news outlets simultaneously report on, giving the "movement" mainstream status.

#4: I Don't understand where you're going with this one at all, unless by Nostrodamus you're referring to End Times prophecies plugged into current events as a direct consequence of intentionally creating characters to fulfill those prophecies through manipulated events, such as an anti-Christ fulfillment connected to a world leader or an Armageddon event that runs like a chapter from Revelation. This could easily be tied into the Q psyop. 

I can definitely see how this could be run as an AI experiment, just as we're seeing that the whole Biden administration is largely a deepfake, digitally enabled, fake presidency, legitimized entirely by the media apparatus, as is the Covid fraud psyop.

From my research, I see the Q psyop as an intelligence operation with many layers. To conclude that it is being run by amateurs and charlatans is to fail to see the bigger picture of its intended purpose. Understanding that the controllers run both the left and right wings of all political movements in all of the nations of the world is the beginning of wisdom. With this understanding, one can easily see through the theater of the battles of left versus right that is portrayed by the medias of both courts. At the end of the day, the Hidden Hand pulls the strings of both sides, and always have. Until the majority finally see through this left-right paradigm deception, the controllers will continue to divide and conquer, pinning one side against the other, while themselves remaining on top at our expense. The next upcoming weeks and months ahead will provide us with the playout of this psyop as conditions get worse and populist pushback gains more and more traction. The Q psyop will be used to co-opt this pushback by posing as our savior when all hope for economic recovery seems to be lost. Our best option is to become as independent and sovereign as possible, demonstrating that we don't need nor want these parasites to govern our affairs ever again. Only fools fall for saviors. This is the time when we finally learn to save ourselves, if we have the will and courage to do so.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 6, 2021)

Here is a discussion between Kerry Cassidy and Charlie Freak. Kerry Cassidy asks: "Since when did truth become a psy-op? Since when did going up against the cabal become a psy-op"

They discuss the modus operandi of the Q-team.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 6, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> Here is a discussion between Kerry Cassidy and Charlie Freak. Kerry Cassidy asks: "Since when did truth become a psy-op? Since when did going up against the cabal become a psy-op"
> 
> They discuss the modus operandi of the Q-team.


Kerry Cassidy is absolutely, in my opinion, a part of the disclosure project. Since when did truth become a psyop? Since always. Going up against the cabal has always been a psyop as well, which is why populist movements never succeed. She admits herself that she once worked in Hollywood, though with much less acclaim. Project Camelot is a part of the UFO end of the psyop. Her whistleblowers are actors, as she is herself, though admittedly a lot of the information covered is credible and verifiable, which is its intent in order to gain and maintain the necessary legitimacy to be a go to source for populist researchers.


----------



## Safranek (Apr 6, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> #4: I Don't understand where you're going with this one at all, unless by Nostrodamus you're referring to End Times prophecies plugged into current events as a direct consequence of intentionally creating characters to fulfill those prophecies through manipulated events, such as an anti-Christ fulfillment connected to a world leader or an Armageddon event that runs like a chapter from Revelation. This could easily be tied into the Q psyop.



This guy seems to think so and has been running a site dedicated to this theory for some time:

http://redefininggod.com/


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 6, 2021)

Safranek said:


> Collapseinrealtime said:
> 
> 
> > #4: I Don't understand where you're going with this one at all, unless by Nostrodamus you're referring to End Times prophecies plugged into current events as a direct consequence of intentionally creating characters to fulfill those prophecies through manipulated events, such as an anti-Christ fulfillment connected to a world leader or an Armageddon event that runs like a chapter from Revelation. This could easily be tied into the Q psyop.
> ...


Yes, I have come across this material and check in on his material from time to time. He's definitely one that sees through the narrative and has been at the forefront for quite some time sharing these kinds of concepts exposing the theater of our projected reality. His writing style gets a bit convoluted, especially when he gets into the fulfillment prophecy script (which he does a great job with) so I tend to not refer people to his site, though he has great insights and seems to be on the right track. I've contacted him through email a few times and he only got back to me once. It was right when the Covid nonsense started around March 2020 and he confirmed that he also saw it as a fraud that would later be used as a disclosure tool to pin the right against the left. His updates can be very insightful, though he tends to recirculate his past writings into new packaging, restating what he's already stated before. I understand that he does this for the benefit of new readers, but it would be nice if he used his talent for alternative research towards new territory to broach other ideas not frequently explored or exploded.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 6, 2021)

In this particular interview, Juan O Savin and Dr Sharnael Wolverton Sehon discuss the tactical difficulties of the present situation.  Insofar as my truth radar works, I hear no deception. Frank and down-to-earth, there is no doubt in Juan O Savin's mind (nor mine) that it is now or never.  He hints at great dangers. Having read many of KD's posts once upon a time (e.g. "Who nuked San Francisco? in 1906") and all of the threads on the destruction of Germany, etc, Juan O Savin's admission that the Covid fraud is basically small fish compared to some of the weapons available to the PTB, once again, strikes me as extremely realistic. He also talks about the nuances of Trump's position and the difficulties of communicating technically complex action to a public that is accustomed to the narrative forms of TV. There are lot's of answers to some of the questions raised in this thread in this interview.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 6, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> In this particular interview, Juan O Savin and Dr Sharnael Wolverton Sehon discuss the tactical difficulties of the present situation.  Insofar as my truth radar works, I hear no deception. Frank and down-to-earth, there is no doubt in Juan O Savin's mind (nor mine) that it is now or never.  He hints at great dangers. Having read many of KD's posts once upon a time (e.g. "Who nuked San Francisco? in 1906") and all of the threads on the destruction of Germany, etc, Juan O Savin's admission that the Covid fraud is basically small fish compared to some of the weapons available to the PTB, once again, strikes me as extremely realistic. He also talks about the nuances of Trump's position and the difficulties of communicating technically complex action to a public that is accustomed to the narrative forms of TV. There are lot's of answers to some of the questions raised in this thread in this interview.


Yes, that is the whole idea, to present credible information that is totally on par. You're not going to win over a skeptical, awake audience using the same tactics you would to a bunch of zombies who don't fact check. This is next level information and they realize that at this level the game has much higher stakes. This is why it is called the disclosure project, since real disclosures are taking place. The way this works is to release large amounts of credible, verifiable information, in many cases, information that has never been available previously. This is when discernment must be sharply honed, because as you process these disclosures, only the truly awakened will notice what they're leaving out. 

At this level of the game, they cannot risk being outed as disinformation. They know that if they start to insert blatant errors and misdirection, the awake researcher and skeptic will pick right up on it and expose it. Their actual New World Order, in order for it to succeed, must have the vast majority of the population on board and cheering it on, which means their goal is to first win over the deeply entrenched skeptics. The only way to achieve this is with large, truthful disclosures that would make even the awakened drop their jaws with awe and wonder.

As I 've stated previously, their goal above all else is world government. The only way they will achieve it with the consent of the populace is a world government that guarantees transparency, a solvent currency that cannot be manipulated, a guarantee of free speech, and a coming clean of all of their secrets. After we have had enough of their decoy NWO, the one we are currently experiencing and resisting at every turn, when they are unable to maintain this full throttle of hypocrisy any longer, the fringe media that have been telling us the truth (mostly) will begin a mass broadcast of disclosures that will gain the trust of not only the conspiracy researchers, but the majority of the rest of the world as well, since what we will be told will be absolutely undeniable and verifiable. This will be the honey trap.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 12, 2021)

Here is a very complex reading of Q-posts. It is not full of optimism; but neither it is pessimistic. The basic message is the biological attack and election fraud were known in advance. The attack is foreign and domestic.  The situation is such that, by law, the military must intervene.

Not sure it will. It has been corrupted.

Nothing about history in this link.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 12, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> Here is a very complex reading of Q-posts. It is not full of optimism; but neither it is pessimistic. The basic message is: the biological attack and election fraud were known in advance. The attack is foreign and domestic.  The situation is such that, by law, the military must intervene.
> 
> Not sure it will. It has been corrupted.
> 
> Nothing about history in this link.


One thing that seems to be very clear about these Q posts is in their effort to paint Trump and his apparent allies as independent of the Cabal. This Law of War document that keeps being referred to throughout the video is riddled with disinformation. He even admits to not being able to define 'military' accurately, as in, who is in control of the military? Is it Trump or Biden? Or someone else altogether? He also seems to be completely flip-flopping on whether or not Trump was supposed to have won a second term. This kind of propaganda is brilliantly effective in throwing off the newly awakened researcher. It creates a narrative within a narrative that fails to account for certain givens that a seasoned researcher would immediately pick up on. The end result is that the new researcher is completely misled and disoriented and the seasoned researcher dismisses the whole thing, creating dissonance between the two, rather than them coming together to compare notes.

Let's break down some "givens" that this researcher fails to account for.
1. All politicians in all nations of the world are run by the same small group. This includes China, Russia, Syria, Iran, Israel, USA, all of Europe, Canada, Africa, Central and South America, Australia, East Asia, etc. Whether Democrat or Republican, liberal or conservative, the real controllers of the world run them all. 

That being the case, all of the conflicts of the world are largely theater, carefully orchestrated through a top-down hierarchy of actors, playing specific parts to provide the illusion of wars and civil unrest in order to facilitate real changes in policy in order to further their agenda. This coordination is possible through secretive networks, such as NSA, CIA, MI5, Mossad, FBI, not to mention the many special interest groups and think tanks like Bilderbergers, Trilateral Commission and so on. Whether Trump is in power or someone else is, behind the scenes, the Hidden Hand rules them all, regardless of the seeming differences in policy and ideology.

At this level of the Q psyop, the groundwork is being laid to establish that somehow Trump is independent and at war with the so-called Cabal, which is suddenly only being run by the left wing and is in conflict with the right wing. A careful study of Trump's handlers (Chabad Lubavitch) demonstrate that this projected conflict is entirely theatrical. The Q psyop also attempts to establish that China is not being run by this same group of Kabbalists behind the scenes.

2. The Covid psyop is based on a collectively false understanding of the nature of what is identified as 'virus'. A virus is created by an individual and cannot be spread through the air and is not in any way contagious or transferrable. Vaccines contain poisons that cause reactions in an individual's body that simulate sickness, which is nothing more than the body's rejection of a foreign substance. Eustace Mullins' "Murder by Injection" exhaustively demonstrates this, as do many other works that are currently being censored.

Any "declassified" document that fails to make this distinction is obviously "leaked" for public consumption. The "pandemic" is entirely manufactured and dramatized, utilizing the age old technique of endless repetition through media outlets to create the illusion that a deadly virus is on the loose and killing millions.

Also, the whistleblowers known as Snowden (snowed in) and Assange (ass angel) are planted agents themselves created to give the disclosure project credibility when they use it down the road for their mass arrest theater production.

What is also interesting about the above video is that the Q posters are still in the process of "proving" that Q even actually exists. Who would stake their entire reputation on an individual or group based on cryptic posts that are anything but clear and verifiable? It is clear to me that these characters making these videos ad nauseum are agents themselves, hired to keep the flame alive until the time when the disclosure project goes into full swing.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 12, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> What is also interesting about the above video is that the Q posters are still in the process of "proving" that Q even actually exists. Who would stake their entire reputation on an individual or group based on cryptic posts that are anything but clear and verifiable? It is clear to me that these characters making these videos ad nauseum are agents themselves, hired to keep the flame alive until the time when the disclosure project goes into full swing.


Whenever I hear the Q thing I am reminded of this,

*Q* is a fictional character, as well as the name of a race in _Star Trek_ appearing in the _Next Generation_, _Deep Space Nine_, _Voyager_, and _Lower Decks_ series and in related media. The most familiar Q is portrayed by John de Lancie. He is an extra-dimensional being of unknown origin who possesses immeasurable power over time, space, the laws of physics, and reality itself, being capable of altering it to his whim. Despite his vast knowledge and experience spanning untold eons (and much to the exasperation of the object(s) of his obsession), he is not above practical jokes for his own personal amusement, for a Machiavellian and manipulative purpose, or to prove a point. He is said to be almost omnipotent and he is continually evasive regarding his true motivations.

I am sure this is no joke!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Q_(Star_Trek)

_View: https://youtu.be/8iGYL0zA2JE_


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 12, 2021)

As I have noted many times, it is reasonable to conclude the Q-thing is a psy-op. 

Let me ask this question: Aside from the fact that I know that Descartes more or less proved that even knowledge of myself is dubious and faith-dependent, how do I know (indeed, how do any of the writers here) know what is true?

Warning: big epistemological question.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 12, 2021)

I apologise, i could not resist.


_View: https://youtu.be/tuW8TaAlBfg_


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 12, 2021)

Ecumenical and epistemological are different.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 12, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> As I have noted many times, it is reasonable to conclude the Q-thing is a psy-op.
> 
> Let me ask this question: Aside from the fact that I know that Descartes more or less proved that even knowledge of myself is dubious and faith-dependent, how do I know (indeed, how do any of the writers here) know what is true?
> 
> Warning: big epistemological question.


That is, indeed the question to be asking! What is truth? This is why we are drawn to a forum like this, because we want to find the truth by comparing notes with others who are also searching for truth. While we may not always have all the answers, we can rule out certain possibilities when evidence refutes erroneous theories. As new evidence comes to light, the castles of the mind grow in detail. When researchers fail to incorporate or consider certain evidences, either to agree with or to refute with evidence of their own, I smell a rat. 

While we do not know all there is to know about the hidden hand, we have enough evidence to conclude both with documented evidence and personal experience that whomever winds up being in charge, the same few people at the top always benefit. Common sense alone should tell us that this is no coincidence. 

I find a certain consistency with Q posters failing to make the obvious connection that Trump is also run by the Cabal. This consistent blind spot tells a truth that cannot be ignored.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 12, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> While we do not know all there is to know about the hidden hand, we have enough evidence to conclude both with documented evidence and personal experience that whomever winds up being in charge, the same few people at the top always benefit. Common sense alone should tell us that this is no coincidence.



Indeed, the results are always the same, the winners keep on winning, even when it looks like they are losing.


----------



## Prolix (Apr 12, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Collapseinrealtime said:
> 
> 
> > What is also interesting about the above video is that the Q posters are still in the process of "proving" that Q even actually exists. Who would stake their entire reputation on an individual or group based on cryptic posts that are anything but clear and verifiable? It is clear to me that these characters making these videos ad nauseum are agents themselves, hired to keep the flame alive until the time when the disclosure project goes into full swing.
> ...



I'm also reminded of Larry Cohen's more obscure and very nutty _Q: The Winged Serpent_, in which the titular creature, the personification of Quetzalcoatl, takes up residence at the top of the Chrysler Building. Quetzalcoatl being "_in the allegorical sense, 'wisest of men'_". Apparently, the one-time president of the Mormon church suggested "_we can come to no other conclusion than that Quetzalcoatl and Christ are the same being_". Which fits quite nicely with the Trump/Q/saviour narrative.


----------



## Safranek (Apr 12, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> Is it Trump or Biden? Or someone else altogether?



I think its safe to discount the first two.



SonofaBor said:


> As I have noted many times, it is reasonable to conclude the Q-thing is a psy-op.



Yes. Therefore it would be unreasonable to conclude otherwise.



SonofaBor said:


> how do I know (indeed, how do any of the writers here) know what is true



That must be worked out on a case by case basis however, in this case its very easy, actually its a no-brainer.

Follow the money.

Given that we know who owns and controls the media;

Mainstream propaganda  = Airtime
Controlled opposition = Airtime
Uncontrolled, unpredictable opposition = No Airtime

As for the Descartes question... that's a different ballgame, a worthy one, but not for this thread.


Collapseinrealtime said:


> I find a certain consistency with Q posters failing to make the obvious connection that Trump is also run by the Cabal. This consistent blind spot tells a truth that cannot be ignored.



Oh, it can be ignored and on a mass scale. 

Social engineering has always and will always achieve it's means. Hence the term; 

History repeats itself.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 12, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> I dismissed Q early, but have come to the conclusion that this psychological operation is brilliant,



First post of this thread.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 14, 2021)

Well, dear truth seekers, here is a golden report on stolen history from within the American revolt. An interview with Bishop Larry Gaiters by Scott Mckay. He takes on the Cabal, Papal history, the Crown, the Khazarians, missing books of the Bible, covid, etc. A tour de force. Also, issues of race as a Cabal-generated psy-op. Yes, the fellow is hip to Q and a Trump supporter.





Q-tard Bishop Gaiters


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 14, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> Well, dear truth seekers, here is a golden report on stolen history from within the American revolt. An interview with Bishop Larry Gaiters by Scott Mckay. He takes on the Cabal, Papal history, the Crown, the Khazarians, missing books of the Bible, covid, etc. A tour de force. Also, issues of race as a Cabal-generated psy-op. Yes, the fellow is hip to Q and a Trump supporter.
> 
> View attachment 8232
> 
> Q-tard Bishop Gaiters


Very interesting find! A classic example of what we've been delineating in this thread. Bishop Gaiters reveals a lot of good information while inserting an equal share of extreme disinformation. The inexperienced researcher will have their head spinning after even just several minutes of listening. He reminds me a lot of Louis Farri(khan), almost identical in their breakdowns, though he comes from a more Christian perspective, obviously.

He did actually mention how the left/right paradigm in politics is merely an illusion, a trick of the Khazars, though he fails to bring that point to the obvious conclusion that Trump is also a Khazar being run by fellow Khazars.

He also makes the very controversial claim (without providing any evidence, of course) that black America are the real descendants of the Biblical Israelites and that Jesus was also dark skinned, yet he insists he is stating this without the intent to incite racial division and that race is entirely irrelevant.

I've got to admit, this guy takes things to another level altogether. I can make the assumption that his target audience is black, uneducated Americans, who are probably being exposed to deeper conspiratorial concepts for the first time, since he continually makes the effort to remind his audience not to play the victim and to hear him out. 'It's not white people who are the enemy, it's the Khazars! But not Trump' (I'm paraphrasing). Since he seems to be targeting such a specific audience, this video will be largely dismissed by just about everyone else that dares to view it, giving him the green light to insert certain truths that will never otherwise see the light of day, especially in the mainstream, such as the disclosure that the KKK was a Khazar creation, that Khazars were the slave traders and 99% of the slave owners as well before the Civil War, that BLM and AntiFa are Khazar creations, and many other juicy tidbits that YT podcasters would otherwise immediately be taken down for.

I also found it interesting that the comment below the video states that it was "voluntarily" removed from YT before getting more than 100,000 views, meaning YT wasn't the one taking it down, but the poster of the video (at least that's what I gather from the comment).

Conclusions so far: It seems like this is an early attempt to reach out to conservative minorities, who are probably far more numerous than the mainstream media would care to acknowledge. Hearing such an over-the-top presentation will likely create waves in minority communities, much like the waves Prof. Griff made in the early 2000's with his exposes on the Illuminati aspects of Hip Hop on YT. 

I'm also beginning to see a buildup of a backlash against CNN with its obviously biased coverage of the latest BLM/AntiFa riots in Minneapolis. There's even a clip of a reporter labeling the riots as "mostly peaceful protests" while there is a retail shop in flames in the background and the rioters are even harassing the CNN crew on camera! Even the normiest of normies can see through that!

Fox News' anchor Tucker Carlson is getting more brash and getting "targeted" by the ADL, which is another indication that they are quickly shifting the narrative to build up the credibility of mainstream and alt right conservative news outlets, especially when comparing it to the clown show of CNN and its counterparts.

I actually have never heard of of this bishop Gaiters character (and what a character!) prior to viewing this podcast. It is always noteworthy when someone suddenly pops out of the woodwork and starts dropping controversial "truth" bombs in podcasts no one ever previously heard of. He is definitely one to keep an eye on.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 15, 2021)

I perceive flaws in nearly every presenter. And for this I don't excuse them. It seems to me that when people enter the media space, even if it is alternative, something of truth is lost in the hype.

I think it entirely reasonable to conclude Kobe Bryant faked his death, for instance. I also agree that the assertion that Jesus was black is, while possible, not proven. However, pointing to the emergence of a white Jesus-as-Borgia propaganda seems well within the realm of possibility; it is the best proof for a black Jesus he gives in this presentation (and it isn't a good one).

As I've said previously, the most common errors relate to cosmology and history.

I also agree that it is more than refreshing to see people pointing to slavery and piracy as linked to Khazarians. I don't know the statistics, but it seems likely there were as many white slaves from London and elsewhere sent to Virginia as there were religious dissidents in New England. Such a historical disclosure of the creation of the KKK and (as others have shown) its counterpart, the ACLU, by virtually the same tribe of people shows how race has been as it continues to be used as a means to divide and rule.

I remain amazed that all the stuff that was heard only in the shadows, on a bar stool, say,-- anywhere but in the halls of power and education-- are finding political expression in people surrounding and supportive of Trump.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 15, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> I remain amazed that all the stuff that was heard only in the shadows, on a bar stool, say,-- anywhere but in the halls of power and education-- are finding political expression in people surrounding and supportive of Trump.


It seems obvious to me that Trump supporters and conservative/libertarian leaning people in general, while there will be plenty of localized exceptions, are the most likely, especially in extraordinary times such as these, to wake up to the shenanigans of the Cabal. This being the case, it would be foolish on the Cabal's part to not get out in the front of this demographic, since they are generally the most influential and powerful of the plebian populace. They are the entrepreneurs and small business owners, which will always benefit from lower taxes and less government intervention. 

Those that are on the left with the most influence are State and government workers and tradesmen (Unions) who have a vested interest in bloated, inflated government to continue to grow and inflate, and feel it is the government's job to manage society. They will always drag their feet when it comes to calling out the government, even when it's a "conservative" one, since the modern conservative government is really just a slightly less liberal one. To try to wake up the average liberal is an absolute exercise in futility. 

This may seem to be the general case with conservatives also, except that in remarkable times, such as this scamdemic and all of the pitfalls that come with egregious government regulation overreach, the average conservative is incentivized to research the government, seeing it as the enemy. Mainstream conservatives are closet conspiracy theorists. They sense that something is wrong but may lack the courage in normal times to take a visible stand, while internally suspecting foul play. In times like these, the conservative is the wild card. The Q psyop could never succeed without them.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 15, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> I also agree that it is more than refreshing to see people pointing to slavery and piracy as linked to Khazarians. I don't know the statistics, but it seems likely there were as many white slaves from London and elsewhere sent to Virginia as there were religious dissidents in New England. Such a historical disclosure of the creation of the KKK and (as others have shown) its counterpart, the ACLU, by virtually the same tribe of people shows how race has been as it continues to be used as a means to divide and rule.


I am interested in what this Bishop guy has to say!

Not many folks talk about Unam Sanctum.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 15, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> This being the case, it would be foolish on the Cabal's part to not get out in the front of this demographic, since they are generally the most influential and powerful of the plebian populace



Yes. This is true. But behind this point is an assumption that I'm not certain is warranted: that the Cabal is powerful enough to stop a mass awakening.

It also supposes that the Cabal could use a prompt to awakening, such as Q, to "derail" (an interesting word around here) this awakening.

Maybe, because Q does not literally bang people over the head it could be called misdirection-- insofar as people must puzzle over the "Q drops."



Citezenship said:


> Not many folks talk about Unam Sanctum.



One major reason I started this thread is to acquaint people outside the States with popular discourses and the variety of people working for truth in the USA.

There is something really weird about Biden. Considering the great threads on cloning factories in SH 1.0, we should consider:






One more thing tonight:

Juan O Savin talks about the 11/3/19 event planned to blow up Seattle. He specifically mentions "a guy in Seattle" who does a lot of good research as well as other youtubers. Was he speaking of our own KD?


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 15, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> Collapseinrealtime said:
> 
> 
> > This being the case, it would be foolish on the Cabal's part to not get out in the front of this demographic, since they are generally the most influential and powerful of the plebian populace
> ...


Definitely a lot of strangeness going on around the Biden mannequin. Doesn't look like the White House is even being utilized at present. One thing that crossed my mind is that they are anticipating a real insurrection, so making sure to be as far away as possible while making it appear that Biden is in DC. Using multiple actors to play a part is not a new trick either.

I wouldn't say so much that they are attempting to derail a populist movement, quite the opposite. A populist movement is inevitable. This is where they employ their magickal judo and steer that pushback to their advantage by getting behind it, as they've done countless times before. They can't beat it, so they'll join it, co opt it, fund it, and then transmute it to their advantage. This will be achieved through disclosure, if we let them.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 15, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> This is where they employ their magickal judo and steer that pushback to their advantage by getting behind it, as they've done countless times before. They can't beat it, so they'll join it, co opt it, fund it, and then transmute it to their advantage. This will be achieved through disclosure, if we let them.



No doubt this is their operating procedure.

My bet is there is a chess-type endgame in play. One, if not the, key point of contestation/control is how will America/the world react to disclosure.

Thinking along these lines: a lot of people who cannot face or accept anything negative about the system have taken the jab. (And everyone here has tried and tried to alert them). The prognosis for them is not good.  It sure takes key pawns off the chessboard, so to speak. Whose pawns? Well, I think we know this, too.

Does this possibility give explanation to this fact: FDA and CDC suspend Johnson & Johnson Vaccine Over Blood Clotting Issues?

(note: I do not recommend Pool for news)


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 15, 2021)

Does this possibility give explanation to this fact: FDA and CDC suspend Johnson & Johnson Vaccine Over Blood Clotting Issues?

(note: I do not recommend Pool for news)
[/QUOTE]
Yeah, it seems to me that if they were to let the J&J vax keep killing people, the pushback would go into full gear quicker than they are ready for. When they act like the reed that bends with the wind, they are far better equipped to weather the storm. Quite the chess game indeed! The board is not exactly to their liking, so they may have to play things out to an ultimate stalemate while we begin taking out their key pieces one strategic move at a time.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 15, 2021)

Perhaps my point was too obliquely put.

The Spider needs minions. The minions obey and believe and enforce. We've all seen them; they are painfully ignorant and complicit and self-serving and mean. They take the jabs; the rest of us don't. The minions get sick. This weakens the Spider's hold over the chess board-- or position, as we say in chess circles.

In other words, it is possible that the Spider's plan is backfiring. For this reason, the jab is put on "pause."

(Now comes my Q-tard-like speculation):

It is very possible for me to imagine that supercomputers designed to counter Spider plans could have seen this coming. For this reason, perhaps, Trump allowed the jab and even encouraged it. Recall, he came out very early in favor of alternative therapies. And he has always emphasized choice. But let's face it, the minions, if they never wake up, are the foot soldiers that would put the rest of us in camps, etc. Now, they appear to have weakened themselves to the point that it is doubtful they can enforce the Spider's agenda.

This is sinister, to be sure. But it also seems realistically Machiavellian; for after all, the minions are effectively enemies of Truth and, for all intents and purposes, America.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 15, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> Perhaps my point was too obliquely put.
> 
> The Spider needs minions. The minions obey and believe and enforce. We've all seen them; they are painfully ignorant and complicit and self-serving and mean. They take the jabs; the rest of us don't. The minions get sick. This weakens the Spider's hold over the chess board-- or position, as we say in chess circles.
> 
> ...


I see your point, and I understand how that conclusion could be made. I suppose if there was a much higher participation, what you are implying may be correct, that because of the participation of the many, the rest suffer. Too bad minority! That is what we've seen throughout history, where the dumb and ignorant behave dumbly and ignorantly, therefore bad, draconian laws are easily passed and everyone suffers. Like the idiots who get into car accidents and kill or hurt others because they were texting while driving, and then a dumb law is passed that severely punishes anyone caught texting and driving, whether or not harm was caused.

We've seen countless laws passed under these kinds of pretexts, where the powers that be pass restrictive laws under the guise of keeping us safe. The Covid psyop has taken this to such an absurd level, it makes even the dumbest and most ignorant to eventually pause, especially when in blindly obeying the CDC "mandates", it results in obvious self harm, such as what is happening to those participating in the "vaccine" program. If it were true that the real goal was to vaccinate the world right now and it has suddenly gone awry, it would demonstrate a certain lack of wisdom and preparedness on the part of the Cabal. The Cabal can be labeled many things, but stupid is not one of them. Also look at the carelessness of the mainstream media, where it's obvious that they are pushing lies to perpetuate a crumbling narrative that fewer and fewer are buying into, especially after all of these negative vaccine reactions. Not only that, but it's becoming widely known that the masks themselves contain nefarious substances harmful to health.

Yes, those that continue to buy into the narrative will suffer accordingly, but as this narrative continues to play out, it is evitable that it will ultimately be rejected. The Cabal cannot succeed with world government that is forced upon the people. They can localize tyranny and maintain it only to the degree that it doesn't effect the rest of the world that is directly benefiting from it, such as what we see in China. Communism has lasted as long as it has in China because the rest of the world has benefited from its cheap labor force, products, and services. Try to do the same thing in the former USSR, and you'll have another story altogether. Is this race related? Perhaps. It might explain why the media berates any kind of white nationalist sentiment, since it was white nationalism that brought down the Iron Curtain. Will we see this same kind of pushback in China?

Wherever they may succeed at tyrannical rule, it will never last under a world government structure, since there will always be large factions of resistance as long as white nationalists exist. Who support Trump more than any other group? White nationalists. They represent the greatest threat to any ruler who wishes to impose a dystopian world order, since they will ultimately fight to the death and will inevitably inspire hope to kindred spirits of all races who would prefer freedom over tyranny.

The only solution to their problem is to either completely wipe out all peoples that demonstrate nationalist sentiment, starting with white nationalists, which would be impossible and only bring the Cabal's end more swiftly; or, co opt the nationalist movement completely with the consent of the nationalists. Who do nationalists universally hate more than any other kind of people? Liberals, since they represent the exact opposite of nationalist sentiment in every way, shape, and form. How do you co opt nationalists? Promise them an end to liberal ideology, a sound monetary policy, an end to needless government intervention, secure borders, and Constitutionally guaranteed freedoms. Show them Nancy Pelosi and Biden behind bars or even executed. Expose their crimes for all to see. 

Anything short of this will guarantee the Cabal finally losing their hold on the masses, because once the pushback is strong enough and successful enough, the cowards that went along with all the ridiculous measures (if they survive) will change allegiances once it is safe to do so.

The only successful world government will be one that everyone consents to, especially the nationalist factions. They will have to be convinced that world government is the only solution that will end dystopian regimes forever. They obviously will never get everyone on board, but if they can get 90% or better, a 5 or 10 percent minority is manageable, especially if this world government appears to make dystopia finally disappear, which it will for as long as it must to to make its case. We all know that the majority of mankind's serious problems are created by the Cabal in the first place, so all they have to do is stop perpetuating them, at least for a time, until everyone is convinced that world government is actually not so bad after all. 

Once the mechanisms of world government are in place by the consent of the governed, the real transhumanist agenda can be slowly rolled out, and the normies of the Covid era will have provided enough test data to help scientists develop the actual mark of the beast that the majority will now willingly take under whatever pretense the Cabal comes up with next. This is, of course, assuming that they were successful at convincing the people to consent to world government.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 16, 2021)

I see it like this:





The situation on the surface looks deadlocked. However, if black sacrifices the g pawn and then sacrifices the d pawn, the h pawn will queen; and black wins.

Kotov-Botvinnik, 1955.

With real people in play, the situation is extremely complex. I'm sure supercomputers could find it. This guy would be amused:


----------



## TatarKhan (Apr 16, 2021)

Safranek said:


> Collapseinrealtime said:
> 
> 
> > Is it Trump or Biden? Or someone else altogether?
> ...


I would add that if some mediums / authors who seem to be against the mainstream and likewise rejected by modern mass media still can be part of a controlled opposition. A disinfo agent who is only known in certain online circles (aka people waking up) can do more damage to our spiritual enlightenment than for example Foxnews or CNN etc.
This controlled opposition can mix any truth with any lie and therefore can operate more effectively. Even if someone of the hidden powers would share real alien pictures on a conspiracy website, people would either laugh it off or could be deceived more.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 16, 2021)

TatarKhan said:


> Safranek said:
> 
> 
> > Collapseinrealtime said:
> ...


Absolutely agreed! The problem that the Cabal has always had with outside the box thinkers and researchers is that they are difficult to identify and categorize. Such people are therefore difficult to control and manipulate. Their solution to this is to create a higher level of controlled opposition by creating characters that accept and repeat ideas and truths you'll never hear in the mainstream. The quality of research will in turn draw out these fringe researchers, since fringe researchers are perpetually frustrated and at dead ends in their findings, frequently coming up with more questions than answers. This is where the Cabal comes in, stimulating these fringers with a new clue or nugget to run with. We can see this game of dangling the carrot on a stick taking place in every realm of fringe research, from flat earth to Tartaria to free energy and ETs. There is no category that is invulnerable to infiltration, which is why approaching all research with an open but skeptical mindset is the wisest course of action. 

Regardless of whatever our findings, the Cabal's most effective weapon is not in campaigns of disinformation, but in fomenting disunity within groups sincerely searching for truth. We are getting better at identifying characters that push particular narratives through trolling and ad hominem attacks that often succeed in derailing groups' momentum, yet none of us are completely immune to tendencies to troll those we strongly disagree with. That is why I find it refreshing to share ideas on this forum, since the search for truth is more important to the majority here than in pushing a particular narrative over another, even though there are definitely certain givens that need to be acknowledged within this realm that make it possible to discover new ground. The first given being an unbreaking spirit of unity, regardless of disagreements in facts, figures, and conjecture, the Cabal's ultimate cryptonite. A willingness to share and accept new ideas without the need to attack the sharer of said ideas is key to a meaningful exchange.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 16, 2021)

Tore Says hits on this infiltration problem hard.

Also see Millennial Millie PSYOP The Steal

Tore Says: "We are the news."

I say: We are the university.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 19, 2021)

ARISE USA: The Resurrection Tour

Robert David Steele is going on tour:


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 19, 2021)

TatarKhan said:


> Safranek said:
> 
> 
> > Collapseinrealtime said:
> ...



Yes, this is how the PTB operate.

Only few people can understand the level of control this shadow group has on humanity. The control is almost absolute.

Just read my recent post on how they killed Friedrich Schiller, one of the most respected personalities in Germany 200 years ago. This was two centuries ago and even back then basically every prominent member of society was either part of this secret society (which has many faces and layers, a hydra), or if he rejected the "offer", he was silenced.

ALMOST EVERYTHING that is happening nowadays in public is only a show played by actors who are part of those groups. All those people are hopelessly enslaved by the Cabal although many probably think they are special for being part of this group.

The problem for us is that for them everything that happens in public is only part of a persona, which they play in order to fullfill their role in the secret society. Once they have gone through the initiation rituals, there is no way back for them.

Its absolutely evil.

They love to play the opposition. Thesis, Antithesis, Synthesis.  Often, their smartest members are part of the opposition. For the mainstream, they have the degenerated and dumb cabal members, who make up the lowest ranks of the secret groups.

The covid-opposition leaders are all part of the cabal.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 20, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> The problem for us is that for them everything that happens in public is only part of a persona, which they play in order to fullfill their role in the secret society. Once the have went through the initiation rituals, there is no way back for them.



No doubt, I consider the suspicion reasonable, and I share it.

However, please note: I find it impossible to argue against it. For the assumption is the same as the conclusion.

Assumption: all public players are part of the cabal. Conclusion: all public players are part of the cabal.

I do not wish to be naive or smoke hopium-- though at times a might want a drag, to be honest. Nonetheless, to rise above my instinctual suspicions, I look at facts.

In the case of Robert David Steele, his public work is full of issues/concerns that I have had for years:

1. That the "far left" and "far right" could find common ground. He is working to make this happen, as best I can tell.

2.  That our technologies and agriculture are working against us, despite the overwhelming evidence that there are and can be invented technologies that will change the world for the better-- without killing off billions.

3. That racial/tribal/spiritual divides must be broken and common cause found in our shared predicament.

4. That disclosure of intelligence agency malfeasance and alien operations be disclosed.

5. That Constitutional/Common-law collective governance is the only way to move forward.

6. That "History is shit"-- as he put it.

There are others. But these come immediately to mind. If one watches the video above, most of these issues are addressed in one way or another.

But let's say, Robert David Steele is part of the cabal; and his mission is work people like me. What does he achieve? Aside from encouraging me that others think in some ways like me, I can't think of anything. It is already almost impossible to talk about public issues with people around me. Why? Obviously, most are brainwashed. Others, who are still a little open-minded can't bear discussion of the microbiological implications of injections. Usually, they feel this way because they or others close to them have already taken them. So, I'll ask: Might it be that Robert David Steele makes me more isolated because I listen to him? My answer is no. I was already isolated by the depth and complexity of my thought; the general situation has only made this divide enormous. I suppose the same divides were in place in, say, 1968, when, for example, I could imagine having a daft-ready 18-year-old set to be shipped to a nonsensical foreign war. People like me were not mainstream then, either.  The situation was also life or death.  What's the point? The point is that if he is part of the cabal, he hasn't changed anything in my experience. If anything, I would come to the conclusion that if he is part of the cabal, then so am I.

Do I think I'm part of the cabal? Only minimally, if possible, is my answer.

I have thought about this question my entire adult life: how do I free myself from this system?  I took action early and left the country to live abroad. But the cabal is there, too. Frankly, there is nowhere to go to free oneself from the cabal. The only choice is to keep working/fighting/praying for freedom. And if the cabal comes for your life, get out of there.

We cannot do this in isolation, however. All of our efforts at freedom depend greatly on the outside community. My neighbors and relatives are stepping off the edge when they take the injection. The abyss appears wide. But, at least, Robert David Steele is speaking my language (that is, sharing my concerns) and working to bring together those of us who are trying to survive and change the world.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 20, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > The problem for us is that for them everything that happens in public is only part of a persona, which they play in order to fullfill their role in the secret society. Once the have went through the initiation rituals, there is no way back for them.
> ...


Yes, whether or not people like Robert Steele are part of the cabal, at a certain point, becomes largely irrelevant when looking at the big picture. What I mean by this is that a mature researcher who has learned how to think for one's self can now dissect information from any source, mainstream or otherwise, and learn from it. When and if they start inserting poison into their presentations, it won't be difficult to identify. There are definitely specialists in the field that offer unique perspectives that can help us gain a greater understanding of what's going on, regardless of who they may be working for.

Another thing to consider is in revisiting the idea of good versus evil. If we are eternal beings learning from our experiences in temporary vehicles in physicality, both pleasant and unpleasant, where growth is ultimately the result, then are those beings in higher positions who are in charge of ramping up the pressure on us really evil, or just catalysts in our service to stimulate our spiritual growth? Looking at it from that perspective, the path of polarized self-service is just as valid as the path of polarized service-to-others. This is another thing I look for in researchers I tend to like. I look to see if they are providing good information that I can benefit from while also keying in on how they are painting the overall narrative. I haven't looked too closely at Steele, but I've noticed that in general the Q posters, especially the ones providing better quality info, still tend to paint things in very good-versus-evil framework where the "good guys" will eventually lock up the "bad guys". Not that I'm advocating the despicable acts carried out on the innocent by cowardly parasites, but seeing the Universe as both a school and a playground, all possibilities are on the table as teaching tools.

In all things, the most important aspect of research is in how it affects one's personal growth. The responsibility lays solely on the researcher in that it is on them to be honest with one's self. When that is the priority, it is not difficult to get to the bottom of things in time, even though there will be gaps in details and concepts, since we are not here to learn everything about everything in one lifetime. Each life has its own unique path designed to furnish certain experiences to facilitate growth in specific areas agreed upon prior to taking the plunge into physicality. In essence, we signed up for this, even though we don't remember when.

On another note, in addressing the motives behind those seemingly sincere in their presentations, perhaps they are also fulfilling some level of karmic contract by being guides to help wake up those that resonate most with their information. Polarity exists at all levels, especially in hierarchical structures such as the cabal. It is not beyond the pale to consider the possibility that there are benevolent energies in their structure as well, though they are still playing a part within the larger narrative.

Going back to the good versus evil argument, ever notice that in stories and folklore, it often takes extraordinary life-threatening circumstances to finally activate a seemingly good but complacent person onto a destiny-fulfilling journey where necessity creates a hero? Nature tends to reward the courageous and industrious while punishing the complacent. Seeing this life as the opportunity to come into our own, especially in perilous times such as we currently face, is the key to taking control and to overcoming our fear. This simulation only activates us when both polarities are allowed to exist, thrive, and compete until we learn to finally balance them. Perhaps what we are witnessing now is the last act of the performance that will either completely activate us or shut us down. In either scenario, the show must go on.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 20, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> I've noticed that in general the Q posters, especially the ones providing better quality info, still tend to paint things in very good-versus-evil framework where the "good guys" will eventually lock up the "bad guys". Not that I'm advocating the despicable acts carried out on the innocent by cowardly parasites, but seeing the Universe as both a school and a playground, all possibilities are on the table as teaching tools.




I have come to the conclusion that we should and must be very definitive if we are to survive. Without simple moral maxims, a friendly face, a white lab coat or an evening news report can dissuade us from common-sense reasoning. Many people around me now see the world in a blur. They are incapable of reckoning with facts and perpetrators. Their brain mush is helped along with medications designed to reduce anxiety and by equity markets that never (or very rarely) correct more than 10%. All words and arguments I make to them can be waved away as "part of so much confusing information." Their existence is at stake, and they want to remain in dreamland-- hoping that they can eventually return to fantasy island-- a true remote-control life-- when "everyone is safe." They are complicit in their own destruction; but they are not the perpetrators. Even if they are not the perpetrators, they will quickly become so when they are "instructed" via mind-control media to turn on their neighbors and family. In the past, they forced families to sacrifice children to war gods; today, they will sacrifice others to the gods of big pharma, etc. If we do not call this evil, we do not stand a chance. If we do not call those who fight with us against these forces good, we are lost.




See, for example, The People of the Lie: Everyday Evil.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 20, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> Assumption: all public players are part of the cabal. Conclusion: all public players are part of the cabal.



The assumption is that most public players are part of the game. But the conclusion is something different, depending on what question you ask.

There is so many data that this is how the system works. All the research points to this: those who get influental enough will at one point get an "invitation" into the order and if they decline they will be silenced from the public, it's that simple. So some are born into this, and others join later.

An invitation can be as simple as an attempt to bribe or honey pot. The cabal doesn't reveal itself to everyone in the clear. To the contrary, most politicians are simply bribed and blackmailed.

Then there are those who play by their own rules all of their life and decline the invitaiton, but don't get silenced right away, like Heinz Hermann Thiele who opposed a decision by the german government on covid nationalization and had to die this year at the age of 78, at that point one of the richest people in Germany.

Or take Winfried Rippert, chairman of the middle class union, he was killed last year after opposing the covid regime.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 20, 2021)

I agree. It is a war. There are casualties. Some are "high-value targets"-- like the man you mention and, if I remember right, the many local German mayors who mysteriously died after they spoke out about the same issue. It appears to me that there will be mass casualties in the ordinary populace due to their simple choice to "trust" the system. At the same time, people, insiders and outsiders, continue to speak out and, as Juan O Savin says, "pick a lane." The foolishness of many Q-tards resides with their infantile fantasies of what the good life really is. Their stupid fantasies got them into this problem in the first place. Of course, their fantasies are also simple manifestations of the ordinary tendency of "good people" to be happy and trusting and open to others. These ordinary virtues have been systematically manipulated for sinister purposes. The perpetrators can say: "See! They did it to themselves!" Alas, ordinary people need leaders because most are not leaders; most are not warriors. I read a bumper sticker on an old pick-up truck in my neighborhood. It said: "The US Military: Saving Your Butt 24/7, Whether You Like it or Not." From all the evidence I have gathered, I think this is true.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 20, 2021)

DR. SHIVA - FASCISM CONFIRMED, THE GOVERNMENT IS WORKING WITH THE CORPORATIONS

This is really good. An Indian-American is engaged in a so-far successful lawsuit against the State of Massachusetts and Twitter. He proves the corporate-government cooperation in producing racism as a means of maintaining power. He also shows how the right/left divide is created by the same powers. Many historical nuggets.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 21, 2021)

More weirdness in DC:









Rumor has it D.U.M.B.s being flooded below DC.


----------



## Oracle (Apr 22, 2021)

conspiracyorJAC said:


> Q was the idea of the Cicada 3001 thing as the precursor.





Collapseinrealtime said:


> I can definitely see how this could be run as an AI experiment


After my Q hopium ran out after the first few months, my thoughts also ran to Cicada and Ai. I think Cicada was specifically aimed at the anons to create the Q movement and on learning about brain-stemming, I visualised all the winners of Cicada hooked up to some super computer and running the Q show. This would explain the altruistic God orientated style and give a reason for the actual Cicada event.


Collapseinrealtime said:


> it often takes extraordinary life-threatening circumstances to finally activate a seemingly good but complacent person onto a destiny-fulfilling journey


I hve been in one of these situations and watched ordinary people transformed out of their usual self absorbtion to doing wonderful altruistic things for the community, and I'm talking a good 60% of that community. It was wonderful to behold. That kind of thing restores one's faith in humanity.

I came across this video a few days ago, I believe it belongs in this thread.

_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0SAjwF3F-4k_


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 22, 2021)

Oracle said:


> View:
> _View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0SAjwF3F-4k_



I don't know if it is just my own nostalgia but that brings up some feelings, they don't speak like that any more!


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 22, 2021)

I haven't supplied an example of a Q-post that directly relates present conditions to history. Though there are many, here is one  (also here as a meme) that I read last summer.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 25, 2021)

US Treasury surrounded by scores of cops.

According to  T.C, Holmseth:

“The last few days the Treasury building has been surrounded by police – lights on, buses, the whole works. They are auditing the Treasury right now. What is going to happen is in preparation for the new currency. And everything is being taken over by our de jure government,” Pentagon 2 said.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 25, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> US Treasury surrounded by scores of cops.
> 
> According to  T.C, Holmseth:
> 
> “The last few days the Treasury building has been surrounded by police – lights on, buses, the whole works. They are auditing the Treasury right now. What is going to happen is in preparation for the new currency. And everything is being taken over by our de jure government,” Pentagon 2 said.


If that is indeed the case, they will also be discussing the timing of the dollar collapse. I doubt they will try to facilitate a seamless transition by inserting a new currency (backed by something other than thin air) while simultaneously withdrawing the dollar from circulation in phases, the way they did when they introduced the Euro and phased out the currencies it replaced. 

Judging by the way they've handled things since this reset rollout Covid clown show, they're going to set into motion the most disastrous collapse imaginable, or at least that's their plan. Whatever they have lined up, the key is to not be afraid. Be prepared in every way possible. Stock up on food and water and fuel. Meditate several times daily, maintaining peace of mind and avoid the tendency towards anger, malice, and despair. This is their last big push to hold onto us as slaves. They are at the weakest we have ever seen them in history, which is why their propaganda is at its strongest to project the illusion of strength, but we know better. These are exciting times. We are about to see the cabal fall flat on their faces. I wish everyone here the absolute best. Now is the time where we take our freedom back! Brace yourselves for some truly game changing pushback!


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 25, 2021)

Regarding monetary/market collapse, the market "climbs a wall of worry"-- an old Wall Street saying. Now it is going parabolic on a tidal wave of schizophrenia.  The media and the career state employees and the phony stock market operate to keep many mesmerized.  As long as their stocks and home values increase, a whole lot of people won't even stop to consider that Biden is fake and that big things are sure to go down soon. At the very least, mass casualties can be anticipated from the injections.  Wandering zombies are a real possibility.  That they can pass prion proteins to the rest of us worries me more than their physical potential. But where can one escape this?  Even five acres in the woods and two years supply of food might not be enough-- unless you're willing to hide out from everyone for years.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 25, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> Regarding monetary/market collapse, the market "climbs a wall of worry"-- an old Wall Street saying. Now it is going parabolic on a tidal wave of schizophrenia.  The media and the career state employees and the phony stock market operate to keep many mesmerized.  As long as their stocks and home values increase, a whole lot of people won't even stop to consider that Biden is fake and that big things are sure to go down soon. At the very least, mass casualties can be anticipated from the injections.  Wandering zombies are a real possibility.  That they can pass prion proteins to the rest of us worries me more than their physical potential. But where can one escape this?  Even five acres in the woods and two years supply of food might not be enough-- unless you're willing to hide out from everyone for years.


Very valid concerns! No easy answers. Aside from being on the internet, I'm totally off grid, working for barter and staying under the radar as much as possible, while hiding in plain sight. There is no escape. We have to tackle it head on. The key is in the mindset. Reality is what you make it.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 28, 2021)

Pretty good takedown of a UK Q cumber,


_View: https://youtu.be/abjH0G4nbDM_



Citezenship said:


> Pretty good takedown of a UK Q cumber,
> 
> 
> _View: https://youtu.be/abjH0G4nbDM_



Oh and Char-lie Ward as well,


_View: https://youtu.be/q5Vf28P_l_Y_


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 28, 2021)

Have you personally read a single Q post?


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 28, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> Have you personally read a single Q post?


No never!


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 28, 2021)

That's pretty funny...

Historians are trained to examine primary sources and/or collect a great diversity of secondary sources and reach a judgment in view of extant material and social reality. I think I have done that. 

There are some Q post-links in this thread. Have a look. You might be surprised!


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 28, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> There are some Q post-links in this thread. Have a look. You might be surprised!


Only if you take a look at the vids above, they show just how bad the uk part of this OP are, saw it all play out in real time and the folks above proved themselves to be real nasty pieces of work.


Citezenship said:


> Only if you take a look at the vids above, they show just how bad the uk part of this OP are, saw it all play out in real time and the folks above proved themselves to be real nasty pieces of work.



Here she is in action, real nice lady!


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 28, 2021)

The title of this thread is "The Battle of the Gods: Stolen History in Reports from inside the American Revolt." 

I know that this battle will have far-reaching consequences. Q was mentioned in the first paragraph of the thread. My appreciation of Q has only increased since then.    

The strongest critique of Q-tards comes from Adam Green. But I think he doesn't have the pulse of America.  One might watch Lin Wood talk about Q at the recent Tulsa event to understand how the crucial faction of Christian America is waking up. 

"It's time to tell the truth to America." Lin Wood, Tulsa, 2021.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 30, 2021)

In my humble opinion Q is far from the mainstream.

The mainstream detests it.

For all global readers, I saw this bumper-sticker on the back of a red-neck pickup truck:

*THE AMERICAN MILITARY : SAVING YOUR BUTT 24/7 WHETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT!*

*For example, this didn't happen.*


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 30, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> In my humble opinion Q is far from the mainstream.
> 
> The mainstream detests it.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is intentional. Q is designed to start off as a distraction and to be branded as a disinfo campaign by both the left and right mainstream medias. The more it is branded as conspiracy theory nonsense, the more that people who support it appear to be nutjobs. But here's the rub: whenever the left media needs to marginalize or downplay something coming from the right media, they can then lump all conservatives as conspiracy theorists, since Q heavily promotes Trump, while also heavily promoting conspiracy theories. Most conservatives are also Trump supporters, so, by association, all Trump supporters must also support Q's conspiracy theories. So right now, most Trump supporters are furious with the Q movement, since it essentially misrepresents them and lumps them in with conspiracy theorists, white supremacists, and anarchists.

This will all flip when the drop takes place that mass arrests are going down, starting with key Democratic leaders like Pelosi, Biden, Kerry, etc. This is when the mainstream right will happily embrace the fringe right, who will have been finally proven correct in their prophecies, since they will unite on the notion that the Democrats are the servants of the Devil and now justice is being served. A brilliant strategy where all sides get manipulated right to the very end, and none of them will see it coming. In the meantime, the same puppet masters behind both sides remain in control of the new narrative.


----------



## SonofaBor (May 4, 2021)

godgevlamste is once again most interesting and profound.

He asks: "Are we in the future and reality bleeds through as the past?"

He also mentions the Seattle 11/3/2019 event-- discussed at several points in this thread.

After all the videos I've watched and Q posts I have examined since last summer, it is clear to me that, like godgevlamste, the Q people perceive a two layer prison and an active intervention of parasites on the mind/soul of humankind. For example, as I noted previously, Juan O Savin has reported that the early work of Q was an attempt to computer-model an overthrow of an alien, parasitic, covert infiltration of society. In their modelling, the good guys-- we the people-- always lost.  My sense is twofold: 1. it is now or never and 2. the Q elements have been granted quantum computers that allow victory. I think we may see soon the over throw of level one control-- i.e., the human collaborators. As for the aliens, also known as demons, all evidence points to the necessity of divine intervention.

As for godgevlamste on Q-- from his earlier videos-- it is clear to me he has never reviewed the Q posts, referenced above.


----------



## Citezenship (May 4, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> godgevlamste is once again most interesting and profound.
> 
> He asks: "Are we in the future and reality bleeds through as the past?"
> 
> ...


I like his stuff too, profound for me!


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (May 4, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> godgevlamste is once again most interesting and profound.
> 
> He asks: "Are we in the future and reality bleeds through as the past?"
> 
> ...


Wow! Great observations! Yes, it looks like at this point we will need a seriously spiked infusion of higher collective consciousness transcendence (or divine intervention, as you put it) to bring forth the kind of outcome we've likely never seen before, because these players (demons) are utilizing a level of interference that would otherwise assure them yet another victory in their reset playbook.


----------



## SonofaBor (May 4, 2021)

Thanks.

I forgot to add, Q people and those aligned with them are working to starve the demon/aliens of their food supply:


----------



## SonofaBor (May 6, 2021)

Here is a very thorough evaluation of Q by mathematician, Martin Geddis.

And a quote:

A key purpose of the #QAnon operation is to facilitate a public “Great Awakening.” One of Q’s earliest posts states that “This will be considered the biggest ‘inside’ ‘approved’ dump in American history.” Q is delivering a “soft disclosure” of the end game of a “shadow war” that has been silently raging around us for years. The “drops” expose the present and past crimes and large-scale conspiracies of a transnational negative “Deep State Cabal.”It is a matter bigger than politics itself, since presidents and administrations of both main US parties stand accused of profound corruption and war crimes. So too does the leadership of many supposed allies, including the British establishment. Once full disclosure happens, the Western public’s trust in their governing institutions will be severely shaken. Q is preparing a small slice of the population to share the load of restoring faith in the rule of law in a post-media age.As the American Declaration of Independence asserts, when there is such an iniquitous state of affairs, “it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government.” We are in the midst of exactly such an event, with worldwide consequences. The present US administration—a de facto military government with a civilian veneer to prevent panic—is engaged in a complete replacement of a “failed and corrupt political establishment.” The process is a patient and judicial one, so as to minimise the risk of violent civil conflict.As I wrote back in November [of 2017], what is transpiring is a second American Revolution, if not a global “War of Independence” from a psychopathic criminal culture. No thriller or spy novel has ever come close to the tale that is unfolding. You certainly wouldn’t dare to offer this story as fiction, as it would be deemed far too implausible for public sale! I myself am beyond astounded at what is transpiring, and find myself making unexpected new allies, while old acquaintances seek their distance.

For amusement or enlightenment, compare Geddis to the MSM.


----------



## SonofaBor (May 12, 2021)

This is historically revealing information.

Interpreted in terms of the American Revolt, the remarkable story can be found here.


----------



## SonofaBor (May 13, 2021)

Pierre Sabak, does a fabulous historical and linguistic job-- unwinding the serpent imagery found, for example, in Fauci's coat of arms.

Martin Geddis wrote:



> Once full disclosure happens, the Western public’s trust in their governing institutions will be severely shaken. Q is preparing a small slice of the population to share the load of restoring faith in the rule of law in a post-media age.  As the American Declaration of Independence asserts, when there is such an iniquitous state of affairs, “it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government."




This soft disclosure, according to @JWW427 (see above), was well in play when I was a little addicted kiddo in the 1960s, watching Star Trek. For example, after we learned of our voluntary enslavement in the first episode, The Cage and (expanded and revised as) The Menagerie (1966) and of the problems of infiltration (for example) The Enemy Within (1966), our all-American hero, Captain James T. Kirk (aye... all the key dudes, save Spock, were Scottish-- or seafaring Hebrews/Phoenicians) battles, Mano-o-Mano, Gorn in an episode called "The Arena" (1967):






Scary stuff. But, the clever humanoid defeats the terrible reptile in the end. At which point Athena/Apollo (called Metron in the show) appears, congratulates Kirk (Church) on his victory and his humanity (for Kirk doesn't kill the monster when he could).




Q tells us to enjoy the show-- soft disclosure porn.  Although I haven't owned a TV in my entire adult life, I can't keep my eyes off it. Fauci is, literally, another Gorn.


----------



## Citezenship (May 13, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> Pierre Sabak, does a fabulous job unwinding the serpent imagery found, for example, in Fauci's coat of arms.
> 
> Martin Geddis wrote:
> 
> ...


If you really want to drive yourself wild you should check out,

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0244365/
By far the best of the whole franchise and explores many familiar themes , or one could say realities!


----------



## SonofaBor (May 13, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> If you really want to drive yourself wild you should check out,
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0244365/
> By far the best of the whole franchise and explores many familiar themes , or one could say realities!



After @JWW427 reminded me of Star Trek as soft-disclosure, I went and watched, once again, most of the first season.  It was an exhausting trip down my subjective experience as a lab mammal in this menagerie. Because I had no TV and because I was off on my own journeys "to explore new worlds, to seek out new life, new civilizations, to bodly go where no man has gone before," I am very unfamiliar with the rest of the versions. Perhaps you can highlight an episode or two in relation to some of these themes?


----------



## Citezenship (May 13, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> After @JWW427 reminded me of Star Trek as soft-disclosure, I went and watched, once again, most of the first season.  It was an exhausting trip down my subjective experience as a lab mammal in this menagerie. Because I had no TV and because I was off on my own journeys "to explore new worlds, to seek out new life, new civilizations, to bodly go where no man has gone before," I am very unfamiliar with the rest of the versions. Perhaps you can highlight an episode or two in relation to some of these themes?


Well that is very difficult to pin it on a single episode but the gist of the series is a hostile takeover by means of war and deception, much like the archon/zeta themes that inhabit the conspiracy circles.

Really very well done and miles above the other series in terms of depth of narrative, but it is 97 hour long episodes....


----------



## SonofaBor (May 13, 2021)

Was "The Borg" in this series?  In any case, I sometimes think all the themes are repeated because the situation really hasn't changed much. See, for example, The Return of the Archons (1966):

"Seeking the answer to a century-old mystery, Kirk and crew encounter a vacantly peaceful society under a 6000-year autocratic rule that kills all those it can't absorb."

Run by an A.I. system, complete with a Wizard of Oz-like projection, it commands the vacant, peaceful but dreadfully dangerous zombies:




The Borg: "We are the Borg! You will be Assimilated, lower your shields and surrender your defenses. Your biological and technological distinctiveness will be added to our own. Resistance is futile." 

Fauci: "It's a Societal Responsibility to be Part of the Solution."





Vacant, Peaceful, Dreadfully Dangerous​


----------



## SonofaBor (May 14, 2021)

Israeli, Shoshi Herscu, reports on the awakening in Israel:

"I think it is connected to Q. Many people think that it is a psy-op. Well, it might be a psy-op; for me its a psy-op of the white hats from my research...Q said 'they are saving Israel for last.' What I'm seeing here, because its so mad-- and I'm living in a mad country, OK?-- what I see is Israel is a stronghold of the Cabal. A medium who wishes to stay anonymous....said something very interesting. The Cabal is like a losing child, who is losing all its cards. And now they are...throwing a tantrum or making a lot of noise because they are losing....Their days are numbered. They are using the IDF to scare the population...The head of the IDF is graduated from he Wexner Foundation.  They are paying Jews and Arabs to create havoc...They are building a temple of Lucifer in Jerusalem...but the white hats are turning this upside down....We are in the middle of the greatest war to end all wars..."


----------



## JWW427 (May 15, 2021)

In the next ten years, if I had to guess, the world will be exposed to:


• Soft UFO disclosure. US Military antigravity craft and maybe an orbital space station. A little Moon base & asteroid mining stuff. Officialdom will say:
_*"Space tourism will start soon, everyone, via Elon Musk Industries. But it will be Virgin Galactic super-expensive! (Brain chip and multiple VAX I.D.s required. See coupon promotional codes)."

*_


• Carefully-crafted soft disclosure of pedo rings, misuse of power & politics, and mass human trafficking.
*"Whoops! Sorry about that. Just a few nut jobs and satan-lovers in our midst since Babylonian times. Back to work, back to school, folks. Oh, and keep an eye on your kids too. What? MK Ultra programs? Montauk Project? Private auctions? Shipping containers of sex slaves? Never heard of any of them. Must be conspiracy theories run amok. Didn't we just say we were sorry?"

  *


• Very soft ET disclosure.  More Ancient Aliens TV BS. More CNN lies.
_*"Hey! they're our friends says CNN's  Wolf Blitzer. No baddies here. That's only in Star Trek. They even like McDonalds hamburgers." (Classified human meat variety).

*_


• A few historical lies will be cleaned up for public consumption.
_*"Okay, so Atlantis was real.  Annunaki too. Yeah, sure, whatever....so the Giza pyramids are 40,000 years old. Big deal. See our Royal Society academic documentaries below. Then its time for the World Cup finals!"

*_


• Some international banking fraud revealed, but the PTB will say its all over.
_*"What debt slavery? Just use our new & improved crypto currencies!"

*_


• Political corruption will be given yet another slap on the wrist.
*"Naughty, naughty! All is forgiven. Sorry about the overblown Covid thing but we thought it best to keep everyone scared...I mean informed. Just think of all the new jobs created by the mask industry!"*

_**_


*• *Very little Pentagon war or ET-derived tech disclosure, but some zero-point free energy technologies.* 
"Whats good for the American MIC is good for the world. Business as usual folks. Invest in Lockheed-Martin Energy. You may have paid for the R&D ten times over in taxes, but just think of the benefits...my yacht won't need diesel fuel anymore!"

 *A military contractor aerospace company in the... energy business? Why?


I personally don't trust any groups or factions, no Qanon or Trump stuff, no General Flynn, nothing. And certainly no religious types proffering "God is on our side" theories and intel.
Its all Kabuki theater. Info and disinformation as one. Truth as a philosophical concept only.
Too many factions and agendas to count.
No one is in control.
Everything is in flux.
I laugh at the absurdity, cry at the horror.


----------



## SonofaBor (May 20, 2021)

More mystery history scattered in Q-type videos. This one from Free your Mind, features Columbian Exhibition architecture. It also impressionistically fingers other aspects of hidden history. This is the American awakening. Keep it up folks...


----------



## SonofaBor (May 23, 2021)

One very interesting researcher, Ryushin Malone, considers recent political events, in particular the wikileaks exposure of "pizzagate" as crucial to staving off a "harvest" of the entire human race (the kind of harvest that finds possible evidence in the catacombs).  He is a keen reader of Q posts, in addition to being a very serious UFO/alien researcher. 

Issues he tackles:

-- The Nazca Lines as a representation of Orion 

-- D.U.M.B.s

---WWII as an adrenachrome harvest (the harvest was made possible by secret elite deals with aliens, basically people for technology).

-- The "all seeing eye" (or missing pyramid capstone, found on the US dollar) is a representation of alien pyramid-shaped craft:





-- Elongated skulls in elites as alien infiltration, noted in Ancient Egypt

-- The emergence of Space Force from stolen/acquired alien tech

-- 2018 US "doubled crossed" the reptilians in 2018.

-- The good aliens, probably responsible for crop circles, are flying their orbs in formation in protection.

-- These aliens hail from Sirius, now replacing Orion on Space Force insignia:




-- Reading "that annoying Q"  (Martin Leidtke-- Martin, have you read a single Q post?), thus:






He is convinced major fake alien attack is scheduled for June.

McAllister TV takes up with his arguments and evidence favorably here.


----------



## Will Scarlet (May 24, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> He is convinced major fake alien attack is scheduled for June.



 oh no, not _another _major fake alien attack!


----------



## SonofaBor (May 24, 2021)

Being from a podunk state, my subjective acceptance of the reality of ETs rests entirely on local accounts of cattle mutilations.


----------



## Safranek (May 24, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> Being from a podunk state, my subjective acceptance of the reality of ETs rests entirely on local accounts of cattle mutilations.



My bet would be on these guys before I even came close to ET's coming into the picture.  

https://www.masonic-oregon.com/lodge-locator/
Naturally I don't mean ALL of them, you know, the ones doing their charity work, just a few suspect ones at the top.


----------



## SonofaBor (May 24, 2021)

No doubt, it might just be demonic or ritualized destruction.

Juan O Savin: "Once this battle is over, the victors will return to the stars." (5/24/2021) Well....

He also states that Flat Earth is a psy-op. @codis The earth exists in a toroidal field.




9/11 was ritual. NASA is state religion. Time travel is possible...

He highly recommends (here) The Dark Journalist, who also foretells a fake UFO invasion coming soon to a screen near you.

Also, not for prurient interests, *Stanley* Ann Dunham -- funded by the CIA. Tell 'em Juan O Savin sent you.


----------



## Citezenship (May 25, 2021)

https://coronacircus.com/2021/05/20/accelerationism-and-new-world-order/


----------



## SonofaBor (May 25, 2021)

The coronacircus has a limited life span; TPTB are crippling their own soldiers. Is it because they want to take down as many souls as quickly as possible? Perhaps. Perhaps, too, they don't need anyone to teach the machines, to transmit human data, etc. But it seems more likely that they were rushed. Time was ticking on their clock. They had the establishment machinery working for them; but, they knew the majority of people weren't on their side. I presume, of course, that they had wanted to inject people with substances that would put them under permanent mind-control. We see evidence of this. The injections leave people magnetic and capable of receiving and transmitting electromagnetic frequencies. Surely, the cabal would not want these valuable minions also dysfunctional due to illness and mortality?

So, I stand by my thesis, presented a few pages earlier. Due to pressures (as in chess) of time and counterforce, they blundered into a trap with their move. They grabbed two pawns-- jab-as-population control and jab-as-channel to the Borg. Meanwhile, the un-jabbed populace is moving a pawn that escaped toward a queening square. A fake alien invasion is a desperate gamble because it leaves their own position perilously exposed-- literally, insofar as any disclosure of aliens/demons, etc. threatens to expose their own origins and sources of power.

​


----------



## SonofaBor (May 28, 2021)

Watching Star Trek Season Two for soft disclosure, I viewed today "Who Mourns for Apollo?" (1967)

"A powerful being claiming to be the Greek god Apollo appears and demands that the crew of the Enterprise disembark onto his planet to worship him."

The old gods died out because no one pays them any mind. Apollo beckons the Enterprise with a hidden hand, tries to seduce and marry a beautiful young officer, and force Kirk and crew to worship him on his planetary paradise. The crew isn't having it. They figure out that as Apollo needs their worship, mockery, reason and their own sense of human destiny/divinity are deleterious to the ancient Titan.

What's more, while Apollo commands lightning,




The Enterprise carries its own technological-plasma-discharge punch and fries his architecture into ruins:




Hmmmm.....

Nowadays, the Dark Journalist speculates that Satan wishes to incarnate as D-Wave:




With the all the people whore-shipping their cell phones, you gotta wonder if this isn't the snake's best chance?

And this is good news.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jun 4, 2021)

Gene Decode talks on the Catacombs, the fire at Notre Dame, multiple timelines, the "Black-eye" club, and clones. He asserts Notre Dame was burned prematurely to stop a TPTB sacrificial ceremony to kick off the final Armageddon. He also talks about vaccinations in a way similar to me (here and here)-- although he goes into issues of DNA with more specificity and historical background.


See also John Lamb Lash on T*he Mandela Effect Decoded.* The major idea is that the planetary Logos is moving/intervening materially to affect planetary consciousness. The implications of this thesis for our general mystery history inquiry (e.g., the destruction and reconstruction of Seattle in 1889, etc.) are *enormous-*- if true.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jun 6, 2021)

Above Majestic (2018) is a well-researched and produced video documentary that considers many of the issues discussed herein, including stolen history, hidden technologies, aliens, elongated skulls and royal families, space forces, mythologies and Q.

The Apple (1967) is a not so well done Star Trek episode that nonetheless excels in soft disclosure. The humanoids on a distant planet worship a reptile god named Vaal-- hint hint... Powered by underground but undisclosed sources of power and technology, it prohibits the people from procreating and in permanent primitiveness.





The happy folks of Gamma Trianguli VI fall in line for Vaal​Notably, the Russian ensign, Chekov nostalgically tells Captain Kirk and Dr. McCoy: "The Garden of Eden was just outside of Moscow, a very nice place."

Calling A.T. Fomenko from 1967...


Later addition: This lecture tells quite a history. From the Knights Templar to today. Recommended.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jun 9, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> See also John Lamb Lash on T*he Mandela Effect Decoded.* The major idea is that the planetary Logos is moving/intervening materially to affect planetary consciousness. The implications of this thesis for our general mystery history inquiry (e.g., the destruction and reconstruction of Seattle in 1889, etc.) are *enormous-*- if true.





​Well, when the Scarecrow turns up with a contemporary revolver in a 1930s film, I wonder if John Lamb Lash might be right. The intelligence of the earth or the Aeon Sophia or-- as P.K. Dick called it-- The Vast living Intelligence System (V.A.L.I.S.) might be real. I haven't watched The Wizard of Oz (1939) recently to prove this; but does anyone remember the Scarecrow wielding a revolver?  And if he now does, might not this be the work of Sophia-- telling us brainless worker bees to grab our guns and face danger with innocence, courage, heart and brains?  As Lash translates the Aeon message: "Beware! There is a war against the human species!"

We certainly know this to be true.  For Stolen History readers, writers and theorists, there is much to be considered here. If the Aeon Sophia has the power to alter pop culture to get through to the masses, could it be that she can change the material record of history? Crazy as this might sound, we could be looking at the Mandela Effect for the truth-seeking intelligentsia. What are we seeing? Both devastation and greatness-- both only barely imaginable to most. We look at the images of the past with wonder. Are we being readied to teach the Scarecrow, the Lion, the Tinman and Dorothy something more than "there's no place like home?" That is, that home is where the heart is, but it doesn't need to be a dust-bowl, depression-era clutch of disasters and fantasies. It can be a place of magnificence and freedom and abundance. We see it. We know it. We're needed.

I was thinking about this recently, and I plan to think a lot more about it. Coincidentally, Jon Levi put out another beautiful and engaging video this Sunday (June 6, 2021 ) in which he considers a similar possibility.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jun 9, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> ​



Thanks for the link! Listened to the first 6 lectures. Regarding my impression of the Mandela Effect, it has not been something I've looked into too deeply, though it has caught my attention occasionally enough to at least give it some study. The presenter seems to have a lot to say while taking his sweet time to finally make his point. His idea that we are involved in an experiment of discovering true consciousness as the Creator is indisputable from my perspective. His basic thesis, from my understanding, is that the "effect" is essentially a wink and a nod from the Universe to teach us that we live in a multi-verse of possibilities, and that sometimes those verses bleed into one another, changing details, yet allowing us to remember an alternate timeline we once occupied without the benefit of remembering how we crossed into an alternate reality that we currently call "now". The recognition of the change while not finding evidence of the original detail (Berenstein/Berenstain; dilemma/dilemna, etc.) is the evidence itself of the effect. Since we remember Berenstein and dilemna, we can then question reality in a whole new way, since it reveals the veil while not lifting it from our awakening eyes.

I found it comical that he kept promising his audience that he wouldn't take them down any rabbit holes, while at the same time connecting gnostic thought with Mandela, a rabbit hole in itself!

What is the cause of these discrepancies between memory and current reality? After reading 1984 back in high school, where it details the government rewriting history by the hour and disposing all previous evidence to the contrary, I realized that anything was possible. I also learned that trusting any governing structure or media apparatus at their word is naive. Is Mandela Effect a psyop? Most definitely. However, the presenter is correct in that we are taking part in an experiment; and this psyop is designed to catalyse or trigger us as a collective (those of us seeking self-knowledge) into higher levels in consciousness awareness. Those with eyes to see. It is also designed to further fracture the 2 worlds that are currently springing up and drifting apart from one another. Those of us that are unplugging from this world and its media are creating reality largely outside of the current paradigm moving forward. Those that are plugging in deeper through bodily invasion, mrna style, are also the sheeple that will buy whatever reality is sold, not consciously aware enough in order to recognize the subtle changes the media have inserted and in some cases rewritten into reality. I personally see it as a clever and even somewhat sloppy manipulation, but I guess I cannot entirely rule out the other timelines bleed-through scenario. Either way, its purpose is to define the separation that is already taking place between worlds, which is an exciting observation and development. I have come to the point now where I'm barely following any alternative media or research, just kind of scanning now and then for anything remarkable that may stand out. Otherwise, I'm just focusing on living in the moment, utilizing the present now moment in all that I think and do. Requires focus and lots of meditation, but I'm making good progress. Things are beginning to change in positive ways that TPTB can no longer manage and manipulate. Their powers of deception have lost its focus and potency. Everything from here on in is damage control until the light gets too bright to be able to stifle us further.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jun 11, 2021)

Can only novelists, like Orwell, can get it right, because they are merely drawing the human experience in relation to the world? Perhaps this is why 1984 is unbearable, at times, for me; I know what it means to live in that world. Anyone who attends to the situation knows that world.

All the big theorists, like Lash, have holes. They try to put all the pieces together. There is always something missing. 

But being the naive, daring human that I am, I charge into the puzzle-- all senses open for more information. 

Am I turning away from the alt news? Sorta. Why? We all knows the lies. Lies, Inc., as PK Dick once called it.  Now is time. Either the lies stop, or we're gone.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jun 16, 2021)

MINNESOTA CONGRESSMAN ANNOUNCES FBI AND FEDERAL OFFICES CLOSED IN WASHINGTON DC​


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jun 18, 2021)

Disclosure from David Straight, lays out Common Law in this extensive video presentation course. He drops some seriously deep information regarding strategies for regaining our power when forced to appear in court. He admits to working with Intelligence on this subject matter that he is now presenting. Pushback grass roots style? The audience he is presenting to is totally transfixed. He's obviously next level disclosure. This is a strong indication that Q as a disclosure psyop is entering Act 2 of the theatre production: the controlled great awakening. It's getting harder to hide their transgressions, so they've taken control of it by getting behind it.

He's also keen on touting several Trump executive orders, but doesn't go into too much detail. Maybe in the following videos he will address it further. He also admonishes everyone to hold silver and gold.

Amazing info presented, but he's definitely deeply connected in ways he may yet elaborate on. Looking forward to the rest of his presentations, as it seems to me that this is like old-hat textbook information that he's been presenting in intelligence circles. It is information that has been out there for a long time, but never before presented with such completeness. Common Law movements are struggling to put all the pieces together while David Straight seems to be filling those gaps. I will give updates as I view the rest of this explosive series. Here is part 1, a bit over 2 hours, but it's a quick 2 hours.

_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/3MdJCD5aPl2S/_


----------



## usselo (Jun 18, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> ...a disclosure psyop is entering Act 2 of the theatre production: the controlled great awakening. It's getting harder to hide their transgressions, so they've taken control of it by getting behind it.


'their' and 'they' are potentially ambiguous here. There are - simplifying the obvious divisions a bit - three or four out six groups that it could refer to:

1. The controllers
2. Those among the controllers pretending to be 'fighters for liberty, equality, fraternity' etc
3. Genuine 'fighters for liberty, equality, fraternity' etc (if they exist)
4. The sleeping element of the public
5. The non-sleeping element of the public
6. 'Others' that I didn't think of

I think your 'their' and 'they' is a reference to group 1 and their contractors in group 2. Is that correct?

I don't mean to criticise your post. Far from it, I think is is critically important for anybody in category 4 and category 5 to understand it. Especially the part quoted above.

Why is it critically important to understand? Because there seem to be operations underway to nudge selected people into challenging the system. Nothing new in that claim - I'm just re-stating the first sentence in the quote above.

Any readers who find themselves being nudged are unlikely to be fully aware of what they are being nudged to do, nor to appreciate some of the tools deployed to make sure they continue moving, and moving in the direction they were nudged.

So, IMO, it is critically important to clarify the 'heads up' in your post.

Just speaking personally for a moment: clearly I support the need for significant societal change in the West at least. However, the directing and script-writing being used to make it appear to be a "peoples'" thing could be more polished, and more effort made to protect the interests of its 'stand ins' and 'stunt performers'.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jun 19, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> Common Law movements are struggling to


I know someone well; he personally worked a common a common law case, step by step "up" to a state supreme court out west after-- and as a consequence of-- the previous, most recent financial attack in 2008.

He gets the whole picture.  Right now it is difficult to get through "to the zombies", as he puts it.  He describes courtroom scenes in Biblical terminology-- not because he's prophetic but because certain language is useful to express real phenomenon.

We're all out here-- scattered around, hiding in the woods or getting dive bombed by crows or a company of zealous zombies.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jun 19, 2021)

usselo said:


> 'their' and 'they' are potentially ambiguous here. There are - simplifying the obvious divisions a bit - three or four out six groups that it could refer to:
> 
> 1. The controllers
> 2. Those among the controllers pretending to be 'fighters for liberty, equality, fraternity' etc
> ...


From my understanding, "they" refers to the hidden hand pulling the strings, the ones we do not see. From this perspective, "they" are the ones running both sides of the paradigm. If you watch the above video in its entirety, David Straight, the presenter, mentions several times that he has worked giving these presentations for 30+ years. Presenting to whom? Those in intelligence circles. He clarifies that it is his task now to "wake up the public", indicating a new overt phase in revealing how the hidden hand has taken our power, both financially and spiritually. This is not new infirmation by any means--many have revealed the fraud and theft of the birth certificate/Social Security scam for many years, but he seems to be the first (at least that I've come across) who ties up all of the loose ends, revealing an unobstructed path to true freedom and sovereignty. And of course, like all controlled opposition that we have been exposed to these last few years, Trump is somehow going to be our future savior. Somehow he is beyond the control of the cabal, which is of course ludicrous.

This is the first presentation I've seen that does not hold back in revealing a level of fraud that the general awakening public has never before been privy to. It is also the first public presentation of this magnitude given by an admitted government agent, just one more piece of evidence that the hidden hand intends for the public to wake up, while still containing a small level of gatekeeping within the disclosure, even though the vast majority of the information seems to be purely truth.

I have discussed on this thread and others my thoughts on what the Q psyop is all about, and this video is further confirmation of my general thesis that the hidden hand is behind the disclosure movement. It seems there is a clause in their contract that requires this.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jun 19, 2021)

I watched this through, and Straight speaks precisely as does my friend. My friend's position on Q is similar to my own. No sensible person likes to think of Trump as a savior. However, for the Christians, they simply can't think outside of these terms. A psychological weakness -- one inherent to the worship of the Demiurge-- that makes them vulnerable to "re-infection" should the revolt succeed. But I will give Trump credit. He has never stated that he is a savior. He has said he is our voice, and this is true. Could any of us tell NATO to pay their own bills? Or call the media fake? Or fire Kissinger? Or bring the troups home? We could and would, of course. But we couldn't do it significantly without power. There is big power behind Trump-- from many sources. That power is both a reason for and reflective of a war. Everything is up for grabs. I'm still a little more optimistic about possible outcomes than not. For every problem, there are still solutions.


----------



## usselo (Jun 19, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> From my understanding, "they" refers to the hidden hand pulling the strings, the ones we do not see. From this perspective, "they" are the ones running both sides of the paradigm. If you watch the above video in its entirety, David Straight, the presenter, mentions several times that he has worked giving these presentations for 30+ years. Presenting to whom? Those in intelligence circles. He clarifies that it is his task now to "wake up the public", indicating a new overt phase in revealing how the hidden hand has taken our power, both financially and spiritually.


Thanks for clarifying it. The eddies and cross-currents of information and disinformation are certainly interesting to pick through.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jun 22, 2021)

For an incisive take on the Wizard of Oz (1939) as an allegory of the subjection of the people under financial, judicial, and technological tyranny, see:
ROTHSCHILD & THE CODED WARNING TO AMERICA.​
To watch this yearly on network TV was a nearly religious ritual for Americans of my generation.  We felt the trauma of Dorothy, and our parents and grandparents certainly experienced it. By 1970, the technicolor world was coming increasingly into focus. For kids these days, the movie is not so significant. They have only known Oz.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jun 27, 2021)

The waters are warm; the trout ain't biting; the summer revolt ain't in the eyes of the American public.

"I'm so over it," some say.

"Look how much I made in crypto," a couple say.

"There's so much information going around," the dizzy say.

Those pinned to the winds of a Trump return and counter-military maneuvers pray to Jesus and ponder aliens.

Sorry to report: I'm not hearing much about history in the discourses of the American revolt lately.

Something is sinking in, though.

The thought, the emotional response to which is basically indescribable, goes like this: "Probably 20% of the people will perish pretty quickly."

I don't know about you all, maybe some have experience with this, but this FACT will change everything in this country, regardless of the coming or not of the Age of Aquarius.

Many people, who were "cool" with the critique of the masks and the needles, can't face the absolute end of their systems; they can't cease calculating according to old algorithms of beliefs, behaviors, and expectations. In other words, "deep-state" corruption, as in corruption of consciouness-- like a flawed CD, is nearly universal.

We all know, especially as seen most recently in @usselo  's masterpieces (e.g.), that we people (of one sort or another) have been zombie slaves and sacrificial victims. We now see 'em lining up to the altar atop the pyramid. Blood pouring down. Another round of fentanyl for the crowd!

Oh boy...

I'm an optimistic person. A free-wheeling son of Captain Kirk. The USN @JWW427 trained me well as a Spartan boy. I expect we'll survive. But the repairs will take time. If the USA is invaded when masses are dying off, the country and state-of-mind ( both mostly mythical anyway), can completely disappear.

So, it is not surprising to me that people with close relations to Trump are lately mostly talking national security. Are they patriots or scammers? Most around here say they're scammers. Who really cares at this point! We trust what we know. But more importantly, the patriotic protagonists would do well to take some questions from people like us. Open up the discourse. The beauty to come, as they imagine it, can only be understood by looking at the past.

We'll soon see. But I can guarantee the vast majority still don't see. It is actually more comforting for many to imagine their own disappearance at the hands of a fatal regime (which promises deliverance from fear with shiny needle pricks) than to bolt upright and begin to think and act independently of their programming.

I've said it before, something like this: they need us (in-spite of themselves).


----------



## usselo (Jun 27, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> The waters are warm; the trout ain't biting; the summer revolt ain't in the eyes of the American public.
> 
> "I'm so over it," some say.
> 
> ...


Hi SonofaBor,

This is a PM that I decided to make public instead.

Thanks for your comments at:
The Battle of the Gods: Stolen History in Reports from inside the American Revolt

and for linking to the IHASFEMR thread at Our timeline could be much shorter than we think...

I put a lot of work into researching and analysing evidence so I really appreciate your appreciation for my posts.

Although it is probably not obvious from what I post, I am an optimistic individual. The way I would put it is that one has to be an optimist to look at a situation honestly. Meaning: one has to have hope and a sense of one's 'can-do' mojo to be able to take a broken thing apart and describe its broken nature without flinching from its realities. If that makes sense.

Thanks again and stay well.

usselo


----------



## SonofaBor (Jun 27, 2021)

I've been down the dying road with people close to me. It hurts every time, especially when they're gone. Each time has also brought (can I write it?) a divine sense of clarity. I feel I can almost ask, based on these experiences: "Will he or she be here again or somewhere we might call heaven?" (I've never been at the side of a person dying whom I thought was damned).  But a mass die off? "Bring out your dead!" is a real thing. The State of Washington has legalized the recycling of human bodies into fertilizer. So we can see the state is prepared. How about ordinary people, many of whom will suffer the same fate as those who go before them? I don't think they're any more prepared than they might be prepared to eat popcorn and watch Netflix.

To



usselo said:


> stay well.



requires us to be prepared for a psychic cataclysm.


-----------------------------------------------

Two very interesting ladies, Dilara Esengil and Linda "Deplorable" McAllister discuss what is happening in Hollywood. They also talk about the psychic cataclysm in store for normies, when confronted-- and they believe this is a certainty-- with the kind of truth discussed intensely on these forums. (Although, once again, they could improve their grasp of history tremendously if they spent some time on the Stolen History forums).

I should also note that stories of military tribunals are either 1. leaking out or 2. being fed as misinformation. Esengil and McAllister discuss this as well. Go here for high satire (also possible), misinformation, or the greatest military tribunal ever.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jun 28, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> The waters are warm; the trout ain't biting; the summer revolt ain't in the eyes of the American public.
> 
> "I'm so over it," some say.
> 
> ...





SonofaBor said:


> The waters are warm; the trout ain't biting; the summer revolt ain't in the eyes of the American public.
> 
> "I'm so over it," some say.
> 
> ...


Makes me wonder how much more disclosure does a normie need in order to finally wake up? How much must they suffer before they finally say "Enough!" If they do momentarily wake up to some things, will they still go back to sleep again when the harshest of restrictions are removed or eased?

The awakening process must be entirely a personal experience, completely subjective until one finally learns to be objective. It is my understanding that we are all eternal beings going through this awakening experience in varying degrees from one life to the next. Our successes in past lives quicken the awakening in this life, though we apparently still need these parasites to activate us. We still need the push to come to a shove, otherwise we would remain complacent, docile, and unresponsive until adversity rears its ugly yet familiar head.


----------



## usselo (Jun 29, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> Two very interesting ladies, Dilara Esengil and Linda "Deplorable" McAllister discuss what is happening in Hollywood.


Misinformation or not, their disgust in that video at human body parts being processed into jewellery and clothing is the moral issue at the heart of this response to starman. What should we do and what can we do when we discover 'As Above, So Below' applies to us in the cattle and livestock business too? What can we do to those above us? What can we do to those below us? And, in both cases, what *should* determine what we *should* do?

If you're tempted to answer, you might want to avoid derailing this thread by answering in the IHASFEMR thread.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jul 1, 2021)

Here's a quick summary video on the clones and doubles we are seeing in public office. It includes historical references, both to sources of clone-type and to historical personages that probably had clones (certainly doubles), as well. The video also reveals instances where Q pointed to the same phenomenon, "We are watching a movie."

I'm reminded of the stunning "skylab" hypothesis of KD.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jul 1, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> Here's a quick summary video on the clones we see ion public office. It includes historical references, both to source of clone-type and to historical personages that probably had clones, as well. The video also reveals instances where Q pointed to the same phenomenon. "we watching a movie," Q said.
> 
> I'm reminded of the "skylab" hypothesis of KD.


I've seen this a lot in the Q realm. Can't say I buy into the whole "clone" idea. If you mean more than one actor playing the same role, like multiple actors playing Trump or Biden, the term clone I guess can be used, but not in the genetic replica sense. They like to throw that word around a lot, so it seems like a good way to blackwash or gaslight their "information" drops. Besides, why go to all the trouble of making a clone (if it's even possible) when you can just throw on a wig, put on some makeup and latex, and let CGI do the rest!


----------



## SonofaBor (Jul 1, 2021)

No doubt the simplest explanation is probably best. But every day I can't shake the simple thought: these people (?) are trying to kill us all off! 

It seems to me that once this is accepted and if the research of KD and others is considered seriously, it is reasonable to conclude that cloning of this sort is real. And if it is real, the people with the power and money to pull it off would enjoy doing it, for profit and self-protection.

What is most stunning is that to even broach the possibility that an actor is playing Biden with most people will...well you know where that ends...


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jul 1, 2021)

The whole world revolves around child trafficking that we fund through our Susta QV Trust. Take back your power and starve the vampires by becoming the Co-Trustee and Co-Beneficiary of your Birth Certificate Trust. 

In part 2 of David Straight's course, he gives an extensive overview on how to properly serve, publicly publish, and file the necessary documents to take jurisdiction over your estate. Long video, but worth its weight in crypto! 

_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/u8MGhOk6K7Ch/_


----------



## SonofaBor (Jul 2, 2021)

Common law for common mankind. Makes sense to me. The blizzard of paper; the fake world; pointy heads in ivory towers-- all enemies.

There is no doubt the "covid-endgame" is to steal everything, possess everyone @Will Scarlet

When one looks at the power of magicians and sorcerers and how silly, dumbfounded, and quiescent are their audiences, we know it is an uphill struggle to save the human world. I recommend this video I saw last night. Pretty heavily overlaid with Catholic dogma, it nonetheless shows vividly and historically the power of these demons to affect material reality. Moreover, with KD writing again about Napoleon, one must wonder-- as if it isn't proven beyond a doubt-- that these historical personages are possessed by the same forces that allow magician sorcerers to walk on water, levitate 350 pound men, bend forks and change faces? They don't hide their allegiances.

The easiest answer for all of us is to tune them out; don't go to Vegas; don't watch TV; don't participate in any fantasy.

Since we've been governed by fantasies, if the Satanists are taken down and the revolt succeeds, can people return to the common-law, common mankind? I think so. I'm watching people I know. They know it is all wrong, but they gave up the fight, often long ago. Just struggling to get by-- to secure one more fun ticket. But reality remains. It is a human world for human beings.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jul 3, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> don't participate in any fantasy.
> 
> Since we've been governed by fantasies...



These are the fantasies of the PTBs. Imo, our greatest power comes from using our own imagination creatively.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jul 3, 2021)

Yes. The flimsy fantasies of the PTB come ready-made, goofy, and destructive. How many people do I see with goofy eyes, talking about this or that with some authority? I tried to follow their way for a couple years, I confess-- deciding to experiment by ceasing to resist the tidal wave of illusion.

But that don't work; you just end up floating in the sewer.

Which brings me to Christianity. I'd write it off as complete fantasy, based on the looks in the eyes and discourses of those who speak and sing of their "own personal Jesus" and the Gnostic/Nietzchian critique.  And yet-- it is my basic conclusion that this God makes the demons cower and run, as told in the Gospel of Mark and in M Scott Peck's _The People of the Lie_ (1983)_,_ for example. A whole lot of "Patriots" are Christians. Their basic prayers are earnest; their basic analysis accurate; their hopes for a better, more just world are fair and good. See, for example.

The biggest problem with establishment liberal churches in my neighborhood is that they sin by implicitly believing in the state above their God. I tried to get through to them early but was cancelled. (They told me, as always, I was too emotional and inappropriate-- even though my arguments were rational, earnest, and written in high academic discourse). The conservative churches fall for many others illusions. The goofy eyes are a give away. But for some reason, it seems they see the general problem of Klaus Schwab, etc., much more accurately; and they will and do resist. At the very least, they know they are not alone in this struggle; they know every person is open to trickery and internal foibles; and they know they must conjure, beseech, and establish through faith the good (God) if we're to make it.

I'd bet most every one (of the truth-seeking Christians) can relate to Dorothy, The Tinman, The Lion, and The Scarecrow, and so can I. We're on a path of discovery. The dangers are real, and we won't make it without help.




Added note, regarding clones; this is pretty weird:


----------



## SonofaBor (Jul 4, 2021)

Buckle-up everyone, things are about to get rough; or, keep at it, but keep your heads down...).


----------



## SonofaBor (Jul 12, 2021)

I had as much fun as usual during these dismal days watching Martin Lietdke and Russian Vids chat conspiracies last night. It was like watching _Jeopardy!_-- which I only know from watching others watch it. That is, I reclined and plied my knowledge against theirs. I could keep up easily-- an armchair genius...

They both came down heavily on Q, which I find interesting. Again, it strikes me that neither has read a single Q post.  Maybe Q is pulling a caper and stealing the truther thunder.  Maybe.

I'm thinking the cultural institutions are gonna take a huge hit-- no matter what. Their low-level minions took the experimental treatment; and the remainder of the country can see their fraud.  These institutions are hiding themselves behind a media that fewer and fewer people consider credible. Will there be enough military defense to keep our entire society from getting attacked from the outside while these institutions suffer?  The entire situation is very frustrating because during this period of time, everything is unclear and dangerous.  It seems to me that any normal calculations have become increasingly difficult to make. The situation is that dangerous.

Sometimes, I think the situation is actually like another "war" insofar as a certain percentage-- this time dumb systems people-- will be sacrificed, rather than dumb patriotic young men.  (As always, unprotected innocent people are extremely vulnerable).  When this war is over, those of us still standing-- smart people, in-the-know people, and "patriots" will be here. And we'll do what we usually do when the screw is loosened: have a party!  Then, of course, we'll be ripe for economic or some other take down. All familiar, as a pattern of USA history (think 1929).  This is the most likely scenario according to my life history.  But, as I said, all normal calculations don't work very well right now.

There is also something very different this time. Trump is bigger and more audacious than any other president.  He's still talking to the Q people in his speeches. And they hear it very clearly-- though few others do.  The message has been the same for four years: All sorts of really crazy and dangerous nonsense is going down, but hold the line! The president has your back!

Is that optimistic? Actually, I think it is realistic. Of course, I might be wrong. I'm only telling you all what I see.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jul 13, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> I had as much fun as usual during these dismal days watching Martin Lietdke and Russian Vids chat conspiracies last night. It was like watching _Jeopardy!_-- which I only know from watching others watch it. That is, I reclined and plied my knowledge against theirs. I could keep up easily-- an armchair genius...
> 
> They both came down heavily on Q, which I find interesting. Again, it strikes me that neither has read a single Q post.  Maybe Q is pulling a caper and stealing the truther thunder.  Maybe.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is a good point. It is a kind of war we are waging, an underhanded us vs. them sort of scenario, where there is what they are saying and what they are actually doing. And then you have "leaked" documents that expose their tactics that they then can just deny later. 

The question is when will Trump supporters begin to look at research provided by team Q, since they are not yet one in the same group, even though both groups seem to be completely gung-ho for Trump. Most of the Trump supporters that I'm aware of are not internet researchers and know little to nothing about the research coming out of the Q camp, even if it is controlled opposition. Instead, they are watching Newsmax or listening to AM talk radio. These are the guys hanging by a thread, still not quite grasping all the stalling that is taking place regarding Maricopa, AZ and all of the other areas where all it would take is one true man in power to dismantle the entire house of cards. What are they waiting for?

It is baffling that one man in a power position, such as Trump, can hold such sway while still being vague and non-commital in all that he does. Makes one wonder what if a different actor was playing the part of Republican puppet whose presidency was stolen by the other side. Also, what if Trump had run on the Democratic ticket and was playing the part of senile Marxist, and Biden was the Republican ousted by election fraud? Would the Republican base see through the two-party sham then? Trump has succeeded at seducing nearly the entire conservative base without having done much of anything outside of transparent, see-through rhetoric that every previous "conservative" has latched onto successfully in the past while still having done nothing to demonstrate that they are not just giving a giant green light to the Cabal in all that they do. A truly baffling state of affairs!


----------



## SonofaBor (Jul 13, 2021)

I agree about AM radio and Newsmax, etc. I have listened a bit to "conservative talk" just to learn how much people might know in the "official" conservative "resistance." These shows are truly horrible. They reside entirely in the two-party paradigm; they break off or interrupt any caller who raises issues we discuss; and any criticism of Israel is blasted as antisemitic-- no matter how reasonable or tepid.

At the same time, I wonder how many people are listening to these people nowadays?  My hunch is that these programs are the controlled opposition, and they are losing control. They fear Trump as much as the know-nothing liberals in my area.

This morning, I went to my local 7-11, where one of my favorite people in the entire town works. I call him "Sheriff" because he wears a sheriff badge, given to him by a customer and because, during this entire lockdown, he has not worn a mask once!  While standing in line this morning, a very ashen man, probably only a little older than me, still wearing a face diaper, was schooling Sheriff on the dangers of Trump-- speaking of "him" and "conspiracies", etc. He was genuinely terrified!  A true know-nothing. (I was afraid he would fall over any moment and croak from the pharmaceutical concoctions he has taken). When I got to Sheriff, he quietly said, "I don't know, I kinda like Trump." As usual, he cheered me with his reasonable common sense. Just a normal guy-- who likes to smoke weed and drink beer and work graveyard (for many years) in a convenience store!

This morning, too, I got a note from a woman in a far away state, who is working to organize parents to take control of their local schools. I found this bit most interesting:  "When we started all we could find were TakeBack groups. Very much on your own. Please read the book Why Meadow Died! This will explain how big the issues really are. So much bigger than anyone could have ever imagined." Well, we know how big the issues are; and it seems others are waking up.

I can completely imagine Trump running as a Democrat-- but it would/should have happened in 2004. The liberals, rightly angry about the wars, would have given him a great base.  Somehow Trump got through, only by breaking the Republican Party. The party hacks are no longer respected by the base. This is huge.

Gene Decode and Juan O Savin were interviewed together yesterday. They explain why Trump is "vague."


----------



## SonofaBor (Jul 17, 2021)

Some odd thoughts for a Saturday.

For the most optimistic and pleasant take, see TRUMP didn't become the most powerful person in the World and lose a Rigged Election to China Joe.

For an optimistic but still rather terrifying account see:  Tore Says, Jul 14 and generally of late.

Amazing Polly performs outstanding historical research:  Pathological Weather - A Brief History of Weather Witches / Science
Related? I don't know, but I do know D.U.M.B.'s are getting flooded out elsewhere.

Well, I sit here on my 25 dollar couch. I had some about-town stuff to do yesterday. I can't name the vibe, only report what I see and hear.
I see an old Greek restaurant owner, who keeps at his business with the humbled charm of experience.  I see an old ND, who tells me, "Things are getting better." I can't understand the emotions of the middle-aged and once-called "youth today."

I think about universities when I think of the youth. The universities concocted the discourses in operation today, like a witch's brew, when I was there. I combated or ignored the witches and fascists as best I could. But this take-over by sick dopes would never have happened if  the students hadn't had become militarized and zombified. Obviously, they did it with technologies. And when the youth got to me, I couldn't reach them. Too late in the indoctrination? Perhaps. But I think the corruption of the system had got to me, as well. I didn't have the moral pull I once had. And this was my fault. So, it was right of me to get out, close my mouth and think.

Everything has been exposed as fake; those who can't see this are probably going to be sick soon. Certain scholars knew about this well in advance. We knew we lived in a sea of lies-- but it was the institutional bias to attribute the experience of those lies to ordinary folks and the mystery of them to generally unnamed and completely misunderstood power.  Trying to break institutional and discipline-discourse worked surprisingly well for me in terms of publication. The people, who I could count as my allies, usually couldn't understand what I wrote-- however. I was lucky to have a couple editors who caught my drift and intentions, shared them, and got me some strange institutional power.

The practicing professor with whom I've most recently spoken, seems locked more-or-less in the same battles. But they are wearing masks. You can't win anything like that. I knew we had to be more aggressive 15 years ago. The witches and fascists have won.   But 30 years earlier,  I admit their mission seemed unrealizable; but they were dogged ideologues. Here is my optimism: they are getting trounced by the majority of people. And the majority is armed. Everyone knows if stuff starts to go down, these people are level-headed enough to form militias. Right now they trust Trump. The ideologues are openly merging with the NWO. But not under conditions of their choosing. They are not as strong as they appear.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jul 17, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> Some odd thoughts for a Saturday.
> 
> For the most optimistic and pleasant take, see TRUMP didn't become the most powerful person in the World and lose a Rigged Election to China Joe.
> 
> ...


The two earths are beginning to show evidence of separating--the slightly awakened normies that still can't fathom the idea that all taxation is theft, and the few of us that realize that the monetary system as we've known it is undergoing such a metamorphosis as to be completely unrecognizable on the other side of this distraction clown propaganda sideshow. 

What about the completely unawakened? Won't be much of a factor in the next few years, if not sooner. That is, unless some game changing event goes down that is just so nefarious for all eyes to see, like what we see going down in S. Africa. The partisans (Bolsheviks) have been activated in many places around the world. Woe to the gunless visited by Revolutionaries!

This tells me that the narrative is about to reach its grand climax. There are many deadlines to be met and so little time to reach all of their goals. Things are not in place as they were hoping. We are seeing them stall at every turn while reporting otherwise to create the false impression that the New World Order is all but complete and irreversible. Is resistance futile when we choose to not need them? Who wants to work for a company that can mandate healthcare procedures that are literally killing thousands, if not more? That is not a job, it is a tyranny. 

Even with all of the distortions of recorded history, we are well aware that the shadow government unleashes the partisans as a final last ditch effort to seize complete control. It means that in spite of all of their efforts, centuries of psyops, trillions spent, their narrative still falls apart like a fragile house of cards. All lies can only ever be built on fragile foundations. So the only alternative left to them is the reign of terror. The effectiveness of this onslaught of sudden public violence lies in the preparedness of the populace. BLM and ANTIFA have been the warmup round these last couple of years. As they ramp up their trouble, we have a great opportunity to unite with neighbors, friends, and family in a show of solidarity. We have countries like South Africa to learn from as they give us, like never before, a drone's eye glimpse of just how nefarious things can get when you fail to decode the narrative in time enough to prepare for it. Unfortunately, the majority are frequently caught off guard, costing them their lives. This leaves the survivors vulnerable to the interim governments that form out of the ashes of the reign of terror who pose as saviours, reformers, and teachers, while in reality, they are the same ones that instigated the terror to begin with. 

Self-sufficiency, while easier said than done, can be more readily achieved when united with like minded peers. The other key factor in all of this is to be courageous and brave. Do not fear or despair. Whatever anyone's beliefs are, just know that your thoughts and actions create your reality. Create the reality you would really prefer to live in, one without fear.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jul 20, 2021)

Deplorable McAllister hits on the Illuminati-- reading a 1798 New England newspaper:  "THEIR LIGHT IS FROM THE FLAMES OF HELL!"  Old Newspaper Dated 4/29/1798...

(Includes a report on the Germanic principality of Neuwied.)

She also reads some old (1888)  newspapers about Madame Blavatsky and the Theosophical Society

Adam Green satirizes people like her: Trump & QAnon EXPOSE Nazi Reptilian Jesuit Deep State!!!

But don't worry. Over three years ago, she was fending off such attacks easily. Or, here where she digs into some history of technologies, etc.

Tore Says makes the important observation that "America, as we know it, will be unrecognizable."

No doubt this is true-- whichever way this revolt unfolds.  For people like Adam Green, who I respect for his courage and erudition, I wonder how they will cope if a good world emerges? Is working the role of the bitter, incisive critic a kind of fatal, twisted addiction to the poisons of our contemporary times?

And, as always, The Simpsons knew what's up:


----------



## SonofaBor (Jul 21, 2021)

Q said they were "saving Israel for last."

Mmmmm...

Well, since I'm out here alone in Trutherville, I'll go all-in and make a sanguine prediction that we will see more stories like this popping up in the "alternative" press:
Israel Caught TAPPING THE PHONES of Thousands of Americans​(It is, after all, an information war.)

The lead line:  "We have a bombshell, breaking news report!"

Sincerely sorry, ladies and gentlemen... for our failures, but this is _new _news for people. 

Please recall, they have been swimming without much defense in a lake of lies. 

I wager this information is being slowly released, so not to leave them belly-up from shock.






Montana Fish Go Belly Up​


----------



## SonofaBor (Jul 25, 2021)

A typical establishment entity (this time, posing as a Republican and running for Secretary of State)  gets booed off the stage at an event headlined by President Trump in Arizona.  As she leaves the stage, undaunted, she declares she will "win the primary!"

These establishment types-- I met them in universities years ago; they were administrators, wore suits, talked funding and generally gave me the heebie jeebies. I'm cheered at the derision this iteration experienced but wonder, nowadays, if they are even human.

Astonishingly, this collective reaction of the Arizona crowd to this thing may be precisely what _They Live_ (1988) was describing and prescribing.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jul 27, 2021)

Mike Adams explicates the biological and political implications of the "chess" move:

GOT PLAYED: 124 MILLION DEMOCRATS HAVE TAKEN TRUMP VACCINES [2021-07-26] - MIKE ADAMS (VIDEO)​


----------



## SonofaBor (Jul 29, 2021)

Well, *Tartaria* finally gets hit in the Battle of the Gods. Gene Decode goes into the subject here. Unfortunately, his interviewer remains most anxious about current events, so the issue isn't discussed in great detail. The main upshot is that the Mandela Effect is real. There are cosmic battles going on. Time changes. Pray.

"The Cabal truncated a timeline by creating a mudflood." The timeline was that of Tartary-- because "they were getting free energy and waking up."

To prove that multiple timelines existed, he points to his family records that go back to before the Civil War; they show no indication of such traumatic events. Nonetheless, he is sure these events occured; and they were not simply excised from the record by tricky Cabal operators.

I would think him completely loony were it not for KD's empicial thesis that the 19th century was much longer than 100 years.

One video he references is this:  Nancy Drew DC Update- Around the 8 minute mark-Listen carefully-What do you hear??? TRUMP & KENNEDY

Mystery history, indeed.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jul 31, 2021)

This is a question for you @SonofaBor :
Since I would consider you a self-made expert on all things Q related, perhaps you can explain: why they keep referring to Trump as the 19th President? I understand their reasoning that our de jure government was hijacked by the hidden hand US Corporation, and that Biden is the CEO of this corp. But if Trump took control of the de jure 'We The People' government, then he couldn't have been in competition with Biden, since they were, essentially, seeking completely different offices. It would also not explain why Trump would sue for a recount in Maricopa and many other counties throughout the country if he wasn't competing for the same office. 

They, as in Mel K, Charlie Ward, Juan O Savin, Gene Decode, etc. keep referring to Trump as being the 19th President, while failing to explain the above discrepancy. So then, if Trump had officially won in 2020 against Biden, would he also have been the President of the US Corporation?

I don't expect you to necessarily have the key to unlock this paradoxical puzzle, but since you tend to delve far deeper into these Q Truther journalists than I, perhaps you have come across someone or something that might better clarify this "19th President" propaganda.


----------



## SonofaBor (Aug 1, 2021)

Coincidentally, this question was sorta answered for me by former porn-star and  "Military Tribunal Witness Sex Trafficking Survivor," Madyson Marquette, last night. She said there is a war right now-- the Corporation versus the Republic. I had never watched or heard of her. She struck me as completely believable. She tells the story of providing evidence at military tribunals. 

Juan O Savin and Monkey Werx talk about what's going on behind the scenes. They give two messages: things are still gnarly and undecided and/but God/good will triumph. Contradictory? A simple narrative?

We are watching a show to wake people up or we've been corralled; or, we are either experiencing a near death experience or a fatal nightmare.   I think the outcome depends on who wins the information war.


----------



## SonofaBor (Aug 4, 2021)

Last fall, just before it went dark, Q posted a movie poster from _The Hunt for Red October__:_



​Many people tried to interpret this. The most common hypothesis: Trump had some election jujitsu scheduled for October (specifically info on Hunter Biden's business and sexual hi-jinks and corruption), if I recall correctly.

In an interview with David Nino Rodriguez, Juan O Savin more or less implied the meaning. Specifically, the coronavirus and the jab were the torpedoes sent by the Cabal to destroy, well, us. In the film, the captain turns the submarine straight into the torpedoes and commands full throttle. The idea being that torpedoes can't properly activate detonators if the sub closed the distance. The torpedoes clanged off the hull in the film. The analogy is, thus: Trump turned the ship of state directly into the Cabal's weapon. My sense is this has happened, as I've noted in terms of chess, above.

Juan O Savin also implies that the Cabal will, in the next couple of weeks, try again. They will increase the pressure by generating enthusiasm for and fear of forced inoculations. Their tactical goal is to incite an hysteria that might culminate in open civil war.

I do not think the populace will fall for this trap; but, I'm hearing the pressure is certainly increasing. It might be possible, as I have also noted repeatedly, that this is a catch 22. I remain optimistic. The Cabal has not gotten what it wants; I'm certain the numbers of people who are "fully vaccinated" are artificially inflated to give the general appearance that the compliant are in the comfortable majority. They are not; what's more, the compliant are mostly minions and innocents. They need the strong and level-headed to "lose it." If so, they might yet win.

They need this explosion of potentially armed resistance to frighten the compliant. I agree with this; for, in my discussion with the compliant, I do not hear anger at the non-compliant. Sometimes they stupidly blame the un-vaxxed for "their colds"-- not realizing that their colds and ill health are probably ironic results of their compliance. Importantly, however, the hysteria about masks has ebbed. By taking the vax, they gave themselves a thumb to suck and a blanket to hold. Unless, they are provoked, I doubt they will let go sufficiently of their illusory security fetishes to help unwittingly the Cabal realize its aims.


----------



## asatiger1966 (Aug 6, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> Saf,
> 
> Alex Collier said the Andromedans told him only the toughest souls incarnate on Earth. Its not a very popular place to do so apparently, the very low vibration and sheer amount of darkness can obliterate those souls who are not strong and experienced enough to endure what Collier said "Is the darkest place in the universe." They know they will be trapped here for a long time doing crummy jobs and dying in wars. I hope thats changing now.
> It makes sense to me. "Soul Contracts" and the like.
> ...


My personal problem, supposedly if you do not move up to a higher level, one returns and forgets everything you expenericed. I really love my wife of forty four years and do not relish losing her memory. Smartest and most beautiful women I ever met. Has anyone given any thought to this dilemma?


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Aug 6, 2021)

asatiger1966 said:


> My personal problem, supposedly if you do not move up to a higher level, one returns and forgets everything you expenericed. I really love my wife of forty four years and do not relish losing her memory. Smartest and most beautiful women I ever met. Has anyone given any thought to this dilemma?


The veil of forgetting is a necessary component of the 3D physical experience. Each life is like a clean slate, though the knowledge we've gained through our previous life experiences stays with us in the form of intuition. Those that we love in one life are often the same souls that contract with us in to join us for further adventures in future lives. The sadness you may feel now at the thought of not being with the ones you love after this life concludes will not come with you into the next life.

This may seem callous and cold, but it is, in fact, quite necessary until one reaches a level of enlightenment in consciousness that allows the conscious memory of past lives to come through. The forgetting is temporary, and we actually have complete access to these memories once when we are ready to experience them again. How exactly this comes to pass will differ depending on the individual soul. Once we have graduated from the veil, all of our friends and loved ones will be available and accessible. How exactly this plays out on a physical level will remain a mystery until we have reached a level of adeptness and consciousness suitable for such an experience.

In the meantime, get what you can out of the present life. By focusing on the present in all things, we can learn to let go of attachments, knowing that all separation is merely an illusion, since we are all One.


----------



## SonofaBor (Aug 6, 2021)

asatiger1966 said:


> Smartest and most beautiful women I ever met.



I certainly understand your thoughts; for I have similar ones everyday.


Collapseinrealtime said:


> those that we love in one life are often the same souls that contract with us in to join us for further adventures in future lives.



In fact, I always considered her my life, as much as my wife, and what an adventure we had.

I often felt like we were a two-headed monster, each of us, "heavy doms"-- to use the language of my 15-year-old. But I can't imagine this life adventure any other way.

Maybe (probably?) @JWW427 (above) is right: "only the toughest souls incarnate on earth."

It is interesting to me that while SH research is heavy on 3-D empiricism--  KD being the prototypical (presumably, real-life) film-noir detective, puzzling over a _Dark City _situation-- the reasonable conclusions we reach point to higher realms.


----------



## Nezumi (Aug 6, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> The veil of forgetting is a necessary component of the 3D physical experience. Each life is like a clean slate, though the knowledge we've gained through our previous life experiences stays with us in the form of intuition. Those that we love in one life are often the same souls that contract with us in to join us for further adventures in future lives. The sadness you may feel now at the thought of not being with the ones you love after this life concludes will not come with you into the next life.
> 
> This may seem callous and cold, but it is, in fact, quite necessary until one reaches a level of enlightenment in consciousness that allows the conscious memory of past lives to come through. The forgetting is temporary, and we actually have complete access to these memories once when we are ready to experience them again. How exactly this comes to pass will differ depending on the individual soul. Once we have graduated from the veil, all of our friends and loved ones will be available and accessible. How exactly this plays out on a physical level will remain a mystery until we have reached a level of adeptness and consciousness suitable for such an experience.
> 
> In the meantime, get what you can out of the present life. By focusing on the present in all things, we can learn to let go of attachments, knowing that all separation is merely an illusion, since we are all One.


Robert Monroe's Out-of-Body Experiences  Robert monroe OBE expereinces gave me a slight understanding of this realm and why we come back to earth ,its something to do with attatachment to earth , our souls acutally "feel the need" to come here or we keep creating karma that hasnt been resolved and must be balanced out


----------



## asatiger1966 (Aug 8, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> I'm trying to contact them. Strange, the .mil website of their base won't load. If it doesn't work, I'll call during office hours tomorrow.
> 
> In any event, if I can secure an interview with someone there or elsewhere, *do people here have any questions they'd like for me to raise*?



Do you have anything to hide? They will know before they meet or talk to you.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Aug 16, 2021)

I recently watched part 16 of Ossebard's Sequel to the Fall of the Cabal series. For the amount of time and work that must have been invested in that series, very little, if any, new information was actually presented. They must have dedicated 5 or 6 episodes alone to expose the many various aspects of Bill Gates' legion of criminal activities, and not one minute was spent telling any truth about Trump's connections to the usual suspects.

The Q narrative grows stronger and ever more viable as the countdown slowly ticks away towards the inevitable Maricopa County Election Fraud investigation conclusion. Everyone has their fingers crossed, looking forward to at least a decertifying of Biden's alleged win, with the secret hope that Trump will be restored to the American (USA Corp) throne immediately, finally revealing to the public that he never actually ever left office. His title as CEO of USA Corp was held in Trust with the US military until the Maricopa County debacle resolved itself.

In this interview, disturbing new details of Trump's many crimes, frauds, and curious associations finally come to light. Why Janet Ossebard chose to overlook these details, wasting our time with many episodes of garbage we already knew about Bill Gates, demonstrates a deliberate intention to misdirect and whitewash the otherwise putrid and disgusting character behind the facade of Savior Trump. 

Will the American public, and, for the matter, the public of the world, finally wake up to the reality that every single member playing a part on the political world stage at this time, either on the Left or on the Right, are all members of the exact same crime syndicate that has been harassing us for centuries? Or will the majority allow themselves to be fooled once again as the next act of this elaborate stage play, "Operation: Savior Trump", goes live in the next upcoming days and weeks?

"Donald Trump is Not Here to Save You"



_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/4E08guRo8UZp/_


----------



## SonofaBor (Aug 17, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> _View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/4E08guRo8UZp/_


This is really great. Thanks for turning me on to Amy Says WTF.

She hits on many issues, like we do, for example:  
Amy Says WTF Rant #24: The Greenland Theory, Alchemy, Freemasons & QANON​


----------



## SonofaBor (Aug 18, 2021)

After last night with Amy Says WTF, I realize I ran across her some time ago. And, of course, I knew the basics of her critique of Trump. What I really wanted to dig into was Greenland Theory. I read a lot of this book today and wonder if anyone else has come across this?

1300 years missing. SPQR in Greenland. Secret societies as cover-up agents. Giants/Vikings, etc...


----------



## Citezenship (Aug 18, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> After last night with Amy Says WTF, I realize I ran across her some time ago. And, of course, I knew the basics of her critique of Trump. What I really wanted to dig into was Greenland Theory. I read most of this book today and wonder if anyone else has come across this?
> 
> 1300 years missing. SPQR in Greenland. Secret societies as cover-up agents. Giants/Vikings, etc...


14.08 Doggerland - Greenland Theory

The blowing up of Doggerland is my fav.


----------



## SonofaBor (Aug 18, 2021)

Quite a stretch to be sure. So my sense is you vote nay?


----------



## Citezenship (Aug 18, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> Quite a stretch to be sure. So my sense is you vote nay?


I am open on this, we know it has all been rewritten so all theory's have a place at the table and this one fits my long standing view of all roads lead to Rome, when looking for my owner that s where i ended up, Rome.


----------



## SonofaBor (Aug 18, 2021)

I'm gonna post some quotes from this book on some areas covered in SH research:


*GREENLANDTHEORY.COM* 

_*Greenland Theory: Apocalypse Now*_* (2014)* explores the unrecognized but mighty conspiracy which has been hidden from humanity for ages, unfortunately to the detriment of all life forms which have inhabited planet Earth. Briefly, the Roman Empire, commonly referred to as Ancient Rome, evidently faked its own death 715 years ago and now excerpts command and control over all 206 nations of the world though its primary proxy state of Switzerland (home of the CIA) which was coincidentally formed in c.1300 AD, approximately 715 years ago. Roughly 1,300 years were added to the modern Gregorian calendar, taking the world to the date of 2015 (The Roman New Year officially starts on April 1, April Fool’s Day). The 1,300 years which were added to the calendar are commonly referred to as the “Dark Ages” for they never saw the light of day. The capital of the Roman Empire was the city of Babylon (i.e., modern day Rome, Italy), and although it was later publically moved to Constantinople (modern day Istanbul, Turkey), the true capital was secretly moved to the new city of Thule which was founded on the island of Greenland. The alleged fall of the Roman Empire and the notion that Greenland is mostly covered ice and snow are both colossal hoaxes perpetrated onto the world in order for Rome to collectively deceive and survive her enemies of the day (i.e., the Persian Empire, the Yuan Dynasty, the Ming Dynasty, etc.), and for the Roman Empire to thrive unchecked and unabated. This is why today, the countries of China and Iran have the harshest and strictest forms of totalitarian fascist rule for Rome cannot afford to have the respective histories of these formerly great empires brought into the light. The Romanization of Chinese was not restricted to only its language which now features English-like characters (i.e., 4, 6, 12, 43, etc.); it came after years and years of Roman agression to which the Chinese responsed by building what is known as the Great Wall of China. The collective histories depicted in the Bible and in the cultures commonly referred to as Ancient Egypt, Ancient Samaria, Ancient Greece, Ancient Babylon, Ancient Rome and the Vikings are the comprehensive historical evolution of the same line or lineage of “man” which originated from Minos of Crete in Greece. Collectively, these respective histories have been purposely altered, fabricated and twisted in order to hide a millennium of fascist Roman rule over the Mediterranean, Europe, and now the entire world. The idiom “When in Rome do as the Romans” is literally and figuratively true as evidence of Rome’s domination and rule over the world is readily evident in the architecture, calendar, currency, flags, names, numerology, universities and symbols which currently represent almost every single entity on Earth. After all, “Rome wasn’t built in a day”, meaning that the secret it takes a long time to do an important job could not be more true as all the world is ruled by modern day Rome...

Thule or Ultima Thule 

is the capital of the Greco-Roman Empire in Greenland. The city is not to be confused with Thule, a small village allegedly located in Greenland, home to ancestors of the Inuit. The term “Capital” (C+P+T+L) acronymically and/or consonantly equates to “Cap Thule” a reference to Greenland, the capstone of the Earth, and its capital city of Thule. Coincidentally, Nazi mystics within the Thule Society identified Ultima Thule as the capital of ancient Hyperborea, a lost ancient landmass in the north near Greenland. Thule, which is also spelled Thula, Thila, or Thyïlea, is, in classical European literature and maps, a region in the far north that is often considered to be an island like Greenland. In the Late Middle Ages and Renaissance, Thule was often identified as Greenland. The term Ultima Thule in medieval geographies denotes any distant place located beyond the "borders of the known world". Sometimes Ultima Thule is even used as the Latin name for Greenland. The term “Thule” (T+L) is consonantly the same as the term “Italy” and “Italia” (T+L), the former home of the Greco-Roman Empire. The term “Gentleman” (G+N+T+L+M+N) was ultimately derived from Thule, meaning “Gen (Begin) Thule Man”. According to Anna Komnene, a Greek princess, scholar and physician, the Varangian Guard (i.e., Vikings) were "axe-bearing barbarians" who originated "from Thule”, further corroborating the notion that the Greco-Roman Vikings emanated from Greenland. In Norse mythology, the god of Odin refers to himself as "the great Thul", an apparent tribute to the capital city of the Greco-Roman Empire which worships Odin to the north in Greenland. The Roman poet Silius Italicus wrote that the people of Thule were painted blue, a veiled reference to the 13 Bloodlines of Rome which are considered blue-bloods. In his 12th century commentary on the Iliad, Eustathius of Thessalonica wrote that the inhabitants of Thule were at war with a dwarf-like stature tribe only 20 fingers in height. This reference is in respect to the Greco-Romans who interbred with the native Giants of Greenland, becoming giants themselves. Said giants have since declared eternal war on the non-giants (i.e., dwarfs) which reside in the underworld. Because Thule is the capital of the Greco-Roman Empire, numerous Roman-English worlds have been derived from its name (e.g., battle; fatal; fetal; mental; metal; tail; tale; talent; talon; teal; tell; toll; toil; told; tool; satellite; telegraph; telephone; telescope; television, etc.)...

*The “Fall of the Roman Empire” *should more appropriately be deemed “The Fool of Rome” for its reported demise is without a doubt the greatest hoax of all time. In short, the Greco-Roman Empire faked its own death in order to deceive her enemies of the day (e.g., China and Persia) and it now rules the world with an iron fist behind a veil of secrecy in Greenland. The notion of a political entity faking its own death to defeat its enemies is coincidentally the premise of the book by Niccolò Machiavelli entitled “The Prince” (1532). The term “Machiavelli” (M+C/K+V+L) consonantly equates to “make veil”, an apparent reference to the veil which has been erected in order to hide the home of the Roman Empire in Greenland. This “veil” was evidently erected during the “medieval” (M+D+V+L) period for the term consonantly equates to “made veil”.  After Rome moved its public capital to Constantinople it officially marked beginning of the alleged fall of the Roman Empire. During this same historical period, northern European countries such as Denmark, Finland, Norway, Sweden and especially Roman Britain (i.e., Britannia) began to mysteriously strengthen economically and militarily as part of a secret strategy to forever seal off Greenland from the rest of the world. This is why the underworld celebrates “Valentine’s Day” on February 14 for the term “Valentine” (V+L+T+N) consonantly equates to “veil ten”. The number ten in the Roman Score (i.e., the Roman alphabet) is represented the “Ф” symbol which is coincidentally depicted on the flag of Greenland. Since the letter “V” represents the letter “B” in the Roman Score, the term “veil” (V+L) also equates to (B+L), a reference to the city of Babylon (i.e., Rome, Italy), the former capital of the Roman Empire. This is also why a bride wears a veil during her wedding ceremony, a ritualistic tribute to the veil which currently hides Rome in Greenland....

*Timeline of Rome:*

c. 900 B.C. — 630 B.C. Cretan Renaissance
753 B.C. RomanKingdom Formed 
509 B.C. Roman Republic Formed 
027 B.C. Roman Empire Formed
027 B.C. Augustus Becomes 1st Emperor of the Roman Empire 
027 B.C. Praetorian Guard Formed
027 B.C. Pax Romana (Begins)
009 B.C. Switzerland Formed 
*000 A.D. *Anno Domani* (Atlantis Founded in Greenland)* (New World/New Date) 
056 A.D. Basel (Babel) Earthquake 
180 A.D. Pax Romana (Ends)
* 211 A.D. *Roman Emperor Severus Poisoned – Roman Balk (Fake) Completed 
330 A.D. Rome Moves Capital to Constantinople 
715 A.D. Current Year (2015)
**1,300 years were added to the Gregorian calendar after 000 A.D....*
​Domes​*


*

According to the book entitled "The Dome In The Roman Architecture: Development, Design, Construction" (1985) by Jürgen Rasch, the Romans were the first to build the dome. It is imperative to note that domes are only found in post-Greek architecture for they were not constructed until after Greenland was discovered around 1 B.C./1 A.D. when it was finally realized that the upper part of Earth resembles a dome-like shape. The discovery of dome-like Greenland was so monumental to the Romans, they marked the occasion by changing their entire timeline from B.C. to A.D. and traded in their Julian Calendar (J/G+L+N), meaning something to the effect of "GL No" or No Greenland", for the Gregorian calendar (G+R+G+R+N), meaning something to the effect of "Greenland Rome X" (N=X). Regardless of the literal interpretation of the Roman calendar titles, modern historical accounts confirm that "Monumental domes began to appear in the 1st century B.C." (i.e., the 1st century B.C. spans from the first day of 100 B.C. until the last day of 1 B.C), essentially confirming that the first Roman dome was built around the time of the B.C. to A.D. transition, otherwise known as Anno Domini (N+N+D+M+N), meaning “No Dome”. Although the Romans are historically only credited with building 78 domes and 8 half domes, Roman domes can be found today in every country, state and major city on Earth. It’s not a coincidence that all governments and major religions of the world just happen share the same architectural tastes—it’s part of a much larger Roman conspiracy.

*Defining "Dome"*

The term "Dome" (D+M) is the algebraic total of the two English consonant letters known as "D" and "M". The letter "D" represent "Day", while "M" represents "M-fire" or "Empire". The letter "M" is the 13th letter in the English alphabet and equates to the number 13 which is representative of the 13 bloodlines of Rome which have since moved to Greenland. In other words, the country of Greenland is physically shaped like a dome and it is always daytime there, hence the term “D+M” or “Dome”. Roman English terms such as “dominate”, “domination”, "dominion", and "democide" all originate from the term "dome", for the Roman Empire exerts her dominion over the Earth from Greenland. Other English words such as "damn", "dam", "democrat, "democracy", "demand", "demon", "dim", "doom", and "dumb" are also derived from the term "dome". Dome related terminology had also been embedded in many facets of modern life and pop culture. A few examples of this include but are not limited to: the “dime” (U.S. currency coin); the term known as "doomsday"; the game of Dominoes; Domino’s Pizza; the University of Notre Dame; the movie entitled "Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom" (1984); the book "Under The Dome" (2009); and the television show "Under The Dome" (2013)....


*Viking Giants*

When the Varangians (i.e., Vikings) fought in the partial reconquest of Sicily under the allegedly Byzantine Greek general George Maniakes, it was said that he was extremely tall, well built, and almost a giant. This was likely because the Romans interbred with the native giants of Greenland after the Trojan War, spawning an unrivaled army of giants which in time became known as Varangians and Vikings. Consequently, said giants were able to wield weapons too heavy for a normal man, cover great distances with ease, and literally defeat any foe. Byzantine writers noted that the "Scandinavians [Vikings] were frightening both in appearance and in equipment, they attacked with reckless rage and neither cared about losing blood nor their wounds". This was likely because the wounds they suffered from enemy arrows, spears and swords were largely superficial in nature due to their sheer size and heavy armor. In combat, the Vikings are believed to have engaged in a disordered style of frenetic, furious fighting, leading them to be termed “Berserkers”. The Icelandic historian and poet Snorri Sturluson (1179–1241) wrote the following description of Berserkers in his Ynglinga Saga: “His (Odin's) men rushed forwards without armour, were as mad as dogs or wolves, bit their shields, and were strong as bears or wild oxen, and killed people at a blow, but neither fire nor iron told upon them. This was called “Berserkergang”. Modern historical sources state that the Vikings “performed things which otherwise seemed impossible for human power” and that “they [were] built and shaped more like trolls than human beings”. In other words, the Vikings were giants who were unrivaled in the underworld....

*Viking Terror Attacks*

In England, the so-called Viking Age began on June 8, 793 when Norsemen (i.e., Vikings) attacked and destroyed the Roman Catholic abbey on the island of Lindisfarne. The devastation of Northumbria's Holy Island “shocked” Europe, alerting them to the new Viking presence. Northumbrian scholar Alcuin of York reportedly declared that "Never before has such an atrocity been seen”. More than any other single event, the Viking attack on Lindisfarne was used to create the perception of the Vikings for the next twelve centuries. In reality however, the attack appears to be a false-flag which was ordered by the Roman Empire against their own abbey in order to quell any notion that the Vikings were being organized and funded by Rome. In Heimskringla, a saga by Icelandic poet and historian Snorri Sturluson, one hundred Vikings were adorned “in coats of ring-mail, and in foreign helmets” at the Battle of Nesjar. Therefore, like modern Special Forces units, it appears that the Vikings dressed up in different uniforms depending on which type of terror attack they were planning to commit. In other words, the Vikings were state-sponsored terrorists who were outfitted with various uniforms in order to disguise the fact that they emanated from Greenland....

Roman Airships​Based on evidence acquired to date, it appears that the Roman-Empire were the first to develop aerostats (i.e., “airships” or “zeppelins”) which were lighter than air crafts which gained their lift through the use of a buoyant gases. The notion that hot air rises is rather evident to anyone sitting around a campfire as red hot ash routinely flies up into the night sky. Therefore, it likely didn’t take long for the brightest Roman scientists of the day to figure out that hot air contained under a sack–like structure would naturally go airborne. Although the first manned aerostats were likely observation balloons tethered to the ground or a ship during war for intelligence gathering and artillery spotting purposes, it was only a matter of time before the Romans were able to conquer the skies with their flying ships. Early Roman airships were likely constructed with more than one balloon that were tethered together so that if one malfunctioned or was punctured in battle the airship would stay afloat. Considering that the three main parts of an early airship were the gas-containing envelope (i.e., the balloon), the gondola (i.e., the ship), and a fire producing apparatus, the design was relatively elementary. Since Roman clipper ships were already powered by oaring slaves, it likely didn’t take long before Roman airships were outfitted with slaves who powered a propeller-like mechanism which pushed the ship forward. Airship prototypes were likely tesed at sea using light ships so that in the event that the ships lost buoyancy, they could float once they landed. In Greek mythology, harpies (which may be symbolic of airships) were vicious, cruel, violent and were usually seen as the personifications of the destructive nature of wind. Like planes and ships today, airships likley had female personifications, one of which may have been the harpy....

*Greenland’s Submarines* 

Davy Jones' Locker is known in modern times as the “subway” or Subway, the name of a popular restaurant whose logo depicts arrows going from the bottom to the top. These arrows are representative of submarines going from heaven (i.e., Greenland) to Hell (i.e., the underworld). Historically, submarines have travelled from Greenland to the underworld in order to conduct espionage, setoff explosive-driven earthquakes and tsunamis, sink ships, and start biological pandemics. The term "submission" was derived from these naval missions, meaning the act of submitting something, or the act of accepting the authority or control of someone else (i.e., the Roman Empire). The term U-boat was allegedly derived from the German word "U-Boot", a shortening of “Unterseeboot”, meaning "undersea boat". In reality, the term "U-boat" was derived from the fact that submarines from Greenland troll the waters around the "U" or “Utopia”, a word coincidentally used describes a fictional island society in the Atlantic Ocean. The U-shape is representative of the moat around the Island of Greenland, while the term “Utopia” (T+F/P) consonantly equates to “Top” (T+F/P), a term indicative of Greenland which is considering the “top of the world”. In World War II alone, Adolf Hitler allegedly "lost" more than 1,100 U-boats which were sunk, scuttled, captured, or otherwise vanished during the war. Although only conjecture, it’s highly likely that most of these so-called Nazi subs were in fact submarines from Greenland which were commissioned during the war to ensure that no aircraft or ships breached Greenland's security perimeter in the North Atlantic Ocean. In other words, these subs identified themselves as German during the war in order to hide their true affiliation. After the war, these German subs were conveniently “lost” because they simply could no longer be accounted for. Submarines emanating from Greenland are the primary suspect in the legend of the Loch Ness Monster. 

*The Inquisition*

was a system of tribunals developed by the Holy See of the Roman Catholic Church. It was responsible for prosecuting individuals accused of committing offenc_es_ relating to heresy, including but not limited to: sorcery, immorality, blasphemy, and witchcraft, as well as for censorship of printed literature. The term “Inquisition” comes from Medieval Latin "inquisitio", which referred to any court process that was based on Roman law. The aforementioned crimes of heresy appear to be cover for the true motive behind inquisitions conducted by the Roman Catholic Church—knowledge about Greenland. The term “heresy” (H+R+S) appears to be a shortened version of “Here Say”, a term defined as “unverified information heard or received from another; rumor”. The fact that the inquisition was seeking out printed material suggests that books and maps with information about Greenland and Earth’s second moon was the real target. This is why the Portuguese Inquisition and Spanish Inquisition were unique for these counties and their colonies were home to countless sailors who had likely heard stories about the New World during their voyages abroad. In order to extrapolate this information, the Catholic Church’s Pope Innocent IV promulgated a papal bull on May 15, 1252, entitled Ad Extirpanda which authorized the use of torture by the Inquisition for eliciting confessions from heretics. Torture was also applied without distinction of sex or age, including children and the elderly. The term “Ad Extirpanda” (D+N/X+T+R+F+N/X+D) appears to acronymically equate to “Day Not Rome Find” or “Don’t Rome Find” using the Roman Score (i.e., the Roman alphabet). Because the Catholic Church was looking for information about Greenland, the scope of the Inquisition was expanded throughout Europe and the rest of the world, including the Americas, Asia, and Africa.

*Druidic Bio-Terror *

The biological pandemics which have decimated Europe and the world since the alleged fall of the Roman Empire can almost certainly be traced to the Druids living in Greenland. The notion that the Greco-Romans were fluent in bio-terrorism is coincidentally found within Greek mythology which describes the Telchines of the Island of Rhodes as the first to produce the chemical weapons. This reportedly occurred when Telchines concocted a mixture of Stygian water and sulfur which subsequently killed both animal and plant. Evidently, humans were the next in line. Shortly after the fall of the Rome, the first major pandemics in history began to take place. The Plague of Athens (Athens, Greece), the Antonine Plague (Rome, Italy), and the Plague of Justinian (Constantinople, Turkey) all just happened to target former Roman capitals and metropolitan centers of the Roman Empire. Interestingly, the home of the CDC (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) is located in Druid Hills, just outside Atlanta, Georgia. As depicted in the Bio-Terror Bible, the CDC along with the WHO (World Health Organization) is responsible for creating, developing and housing deadly strains of biological pathogens which will likely be used to spark the global pandemic planned for 2014. Aside from the fact that the term “Druid” (D+R+D) acronymically equates to “Dr. Die” or “Dr. Death”, the most prominent medical titles also have negative connotations. Acronymically speaking, according to the Roman Score (i.e., the Roman alphabet) and the Roman-English alphabet (i.e., the modern English alphabet), the term “M.D.” or “M.+.” equates to “13 Kills”, a reference to the 13 Bloodlines of Rome and the letter “D” or “+” which equates to “Die” or “Death”. The term “Ph.D.” or “πH.+.” acronymically equates to “Pi Forever Die”, a reference to the never-ending death doled out by Greenland which is considered to be “π” (i.e., pie). The title for a nurse in English is “R.N.” or “Γ.X.” which acronymically equates to “Rome Kills” or “Rome Die” as nurses are often tasked with administering harmful medicines. Lastly, the letters “RX” or “Γ.X.”, which are found within the logo of most pharmacies and on almost all prescription medication, also acronymically equates to “Rome Kills” or “Rome Death” as all prescriptions inherently contain harmful chemicals....

Well then...what say thee?


----------



## SonofaBor (Aug 19, 2021)

All replies to the Greenland Theory, if any, should probably be made on a new thread-- Greenland Theory: Apocalypse Now (2014).

I started along these lines here, including some interesting thoughts on Q.


----------



## SonofaBor (Aug 21, 2021)

I think this is pretty interesting. Again the chess motif surfaces:

MILITARY INSIDER: They Panicked When They Saw The Future​
And a thought for this thread, based on Taylor's Q:

The letter “Q” is evidently an acronym for “Cue” or “Coup d'état” which signifies when the “killing/culling” will begin. The idiom "Mind your "P's" and "Q's" was likely a reference to difference between killing a large segment of the population or whether to just assassinate a country's leadership in order to quell a rebellion against the "Babylon System".

What interests me is that people close to Q state that they seek to wrest back symbols, words, and numerals to reverse their significance. If true Q, might mean overthrow of the PTB.

So much information on medicine, history, the control apparatus, etc. is pouring out. I don't think the info dam can be kept intact much longer.

We gotta be patient and prepared, but people are waking.



​The real gold is information; and I'm increasingly convinced dude #2 doesn't control it any more.

​


----------



## SonofaBor (Aug 22, 2021)

President Trump Opens Alabama Rally with Famous Clip from the Movie “Patton” on US Resolve​Well, maybe this motivates millions of Americans--* who have been raised to war* for the PTB. But Team Miles Mathis proves that the *Patton mythology is based on fraud.*

Will I apologize for this disappointing and divisive historical error? No. Do Trump and his people know better? They should. Does this kind of rhetoric help wake people? LOL. Does it indicate that "the average" Trump supporter is as dopey as "libtards"? Probably. Does it mean Trump is a fraud? Most here think so.  

Does my cat prefer to drink from the toilet? Yes. Do I love her? With at times detached amusement, yes.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Aug 22, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> President Trump Opens Alabama Rally with Famous Clip from the Movie “Patton” on US Resolve​Well, maybe this motivates millions of Americans--* who have been raised to war* for the PTB. But Team Miles Mathis proves that the *Patton mythology is based on fraud.*
> 
> Will I apologize for this disappointing and divisive historical error? No. Do Trump and his people know better? They should. Does this kind of rhetoric help wake people? LOL. Does it indicate that "the average" Trump supporter is as dopey as "libtards"? Probably. Does it mean Trump is a fraud? Most here think so.
> 
> Does my cat prefer to drink from the toilet? Yes. Do I love her? With at times detached amusement, yes.


One thing I've always appreciated about Miles Mathis' papers is the method in which he examines the official narrative of events before applying basic logic to them, demonstrating over and over again how sloppy, inconsistent, and patently unbelievable the Court Historians really are in their many blatant misdirections. Do they intentionally create these bad fictions, convinced that we ignoramus goyim will never pick up on these deceptive inconsistencies, or are they just lazy hacks?

The problem I have with Mathis is that I continually find him guilty of the same kind of mischief.  He frequently draws outlandish conclusions, citing an ever-evolving family tree that he refuses to publish or scientifically diagram, which would satisfyingly aid his readers in connecting the dots. Imagine how valuable a tool that could be--a comprehensive family tree of the elites of the world, drawn out and seen by all, which could then be regularly updated and revised as new research comes to light! Instead, he smugly breaks down what would never hold up in a court of law, basing his genealogical conclusions on speculative assumptions (example: Hitler=Hiller) that he constantly refers back to, forcing the reader to need to examine all of his previous papers in order to be able to follow the thread of his arguments.

But one cannot throw out the baby with the bathwater. Having read extensively in many various volumes of Patton's official exploits, both in revisionist and in official sources, I was often left scratching my head and with the sneaking suspicion that if someone of the caliber of Patton did actually exist, how in the world could he have ever climbed in the ranks of an institution as corrupt and duplicitous as the US military? For such a respectable hero of WWII pop culture, I also found it rather strange and disrespectful in how Patton prided himself (in his own memoirs) of having PISSED in nearly every major river in Germany, as if that was something not only to be proud of, but something of newsworthy value. On another note, my research has led me to become forever skeptical of all reports of celebrity deaths, populist or otherwise.

The jury is still out as far as Mathis is concerned. Is he the real deal, sincerely reporting his findings, only falling short when his inflated ego and inherent smugness gets in the way of his otherwise honest and arguably cutting edge revisionist journalism? Or is he just another NWO tool who gives just as must misdirection as the Court Historians he so vehemently criticizes, adding more mud to the already toxic waters of "establishment" history, writing in such an outlandish style as to be easily discredited and dismissed by the mainstream?

The fact that NWO Trump is utilizing carefully packaged Patton propaganda to aid in his public re-emergence as exiled king reclaiming the throne further demonstrates a desperate reach on the part of the script writers to gatekeep the narrative while still attempting to appear objective and on the side of the plebes.

Obviously, this kind of propaganda is not intended for seasoned researchers who have built up a considerable immunity from being easily fooled by such poorly packaged BS. Instead, it is for the newly awakened, who are still in a dangerously precarious position to being further fooled by next-level, though equally manipulated and cleverly disguised revisionism. 

May the honest researcher always use discernment!


----------



## SonofaBor (Aug 25, 2021)

Taylor's historical take on Obama as manufactured by intelligence is most interesting, for example:

While Barack Hussein Obama II was allegedly enrolled at Harvard Law School from 1988 to 1991, the Gulf War between the United States and Iraqi dictator Saddam Hussein raged on from August 2, 1990, until February 28, 1991. Consequently, it appears that Obama was premeditatively given the middle name of “Hussein” shortly thereafter in order to foreshadow the notion that he is slated to become America’s first dictator. Similar to how dictators Adolf Hitler (1938) and Joseph Stalin (1939 & 1942) were named TIME’s “Man of the Year”, Obama was named TIME’s “Person of the Year” in both 2008 and 2012. A second look at the TIME cover reveals that the “M” in “TIME” serves as two devil’s horns on Obama’s head. The coveted award appears to be a rite of passage for CIA-spawned dictators who, at the time that they received their respective awards, had the full support of the political establishment and virtually all media (e.g., newspapers, radio, television, etc.). In other words, the status quo was fully supportive of both Hitler and Stalin prior to the wars they started and the industrial slaughter of their respective citizens. However, since their respective deaths, Hitler and Stalin have been demonized in every way, shape and form by the very governments and media which helped elevate them to dictator status in the first place. Consequently, after Obama becomes dictator of the United States and kills tens of millions under the guise of FEMA concentration camps, he too will join the ranks of Hitler and Stalin as the most notorious dictators of all time. The path to an Obama dictatorship will likely be implemented as follows: a) Obama declares a “National Emergency” in the aftermath of a foreign invasion, natural disaster or terror attack, b) due to said “National Emergency”, Obama will declare Martial Law (i.e., military law), resulting in the suspension of the rule of law as dictated by the U.S. Constitution; c) due to the ongoing “National Emergency”, the 2016 U.S. Presidential Election will first be postponed and then ultimately canceled, leading to a de facto dictatorship of the United States under President Obama; d) under the guise of the “National Emergency” and Martial Law, Obama will open FEMA  concentration camps to house displaced persons as well as alleged “terrorists”, leading to the industrial slaughter of tens of millions of Americans; and e) in the aftermath of mass genocide, Obama will take his rightful place in history as the Black Adolf Hitler.

That these events did not transpire indicates to me that a battle under the surface is indeed raging.




Collapseinrealtime said:


> The problem I have with Mathis is that I continually find him guilty of the same kind of mischief. He frequently draws outlandish conclusions, citing an ever-evolving family tree that he refuses to publish or scientifically diagram, which would satisfyingly aid his readers in connecting the dots. Imagine how valuable a tool that could be--a comprehensive family tree of the elites of the world, drawn out and seen by all, which could then be regularly updated and revised as new research comes to light!



It is also an interesting coincidence that Mathis (and here--yes, "he" responded to our discussion) "hit" on Patton a week or so before Trump ran that vapid video.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Aug 25, 2021)

Also notice how Obama is labeled "person of the year" as opposed to "man of the year". Lots of speculation and circumstantial evidence exists that point to the likelihood that Obama and Michelle changed their sexes. I've always found it fascinating how the media takes hiding truth in plain sight almost to an art in itself. The more blatant and obvious the clue, the more success they seem to have in pulling off these kinds of deceptions, at least initially, until a handful of years later when someone either finally picks up on it or the clue is leaked after the deception has already served its purpose and now they can enjoy the joke one last time as we wonder: "How did I not see that before?"


----------



## DanFromMN (Aug 25, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> Also notice how Obama is labeled "person of the year" as opposed to "man of the year". Lots of speculation and circumstantial evidence exists that point to the likelihood that Obama and Michelle changed their sexes. I've always found it fascinating how the media takes hiding truth in plain sight almost to an art in itself. The more blatant and obvious the clue, the more success they seem to have in pulling off these kinds of deceptions, at least initially, until a handful of years later when someone either finally picks up on it or the clue is leaked after the deception has already served its purpose and now they can enjoy the joke one last time as we wonder: "How did I not see that before?"


yup.  trannies.

this is a very Interesting thread. thank you.

I'm intrigued that the Maricopia county debacle is still being untied. 

let's see what happens!


----------



## SonofaBor (Aug 25, 2021)

I think many missed this, but the name of 44's mom, *Stanley* Ann Dunham, points directly to the PTB. I learned about the Stanley lineage from Miles Mathis. However, Mathis has stated that Q was designed to counter _his_ historical revelations. Like outing KD's avatar, he jumped the shark in such a way as to reveal either his egomania or his role role as an obscurantist.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Aug 26, 2021)

This has gotta be confusing the hell out of those following Q. I know plenty of Trump supporters, none of which follow Q developments but who are definitely not on board with the vax. Perhaps the intention is to create as much confusion as possible. Thoughts anyone??




One thing that does come to mind is that the majority of people in this country refusing to get vaxxed just so happen to hate Biden and support Trump. Perhaps this is a desperate hail Mary on Trump's script writers designed to push a chunk of Trump's normie supporters into vax clinics, hoping that they'll think that if Trump says it's safe then it must be the right thing to do. Talk about an interesting plot twist!


----------



## SonofaBor (Aug 26, 2021)

I don't understand or approve of what he stated about the experimental treatment during his recent speech. He was booed. His unperturbed response: You have freedom of choice!

Let's see...your choice: take it or leave it. What about door number three? Stop the whole program!  My guess: sleepwalkers would rather be dead than question their beloved state and its fantasy island.  So, what can he do but give them a choice?


Also, we should think of the local political minions. Their job was to explain; now it is to take heat. It is not comfortable; they're probably more than a little concerned that their empire will collapse.  I wonder what political minions think when they read realrawnews, for example? Do they _know_ it is fake, or do they worry that they could be swept into it, too? What do they see when Trump speaks on vaccines? They see a growing, dangerous crowd, who will not take the final solution. The minions know Trump knows that. What can they do? Trains to FEMA camps? Ha! The easiest solution is to turn up the media heat and deny services. But they know this will likely fail.

All the games right now are subtle. Those who seem to be winning are not.


----------



## asatiger1966 (Aug 26, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> This has gotta be confusing the hell out of those following Q. I know plenty of Trump supporters, none of which follow Q developments but who are definitely not on board with the vax. Perhaps the intention is to create as much confusion as possible. Thoughts anyone??
> 
> View attachment 12323
> One thing that does come to mind is that the majority of people in this country refusing to get vaxxed just so happen to hate Biden and support Trump. Perhaps this is a desperate hail Mary on Trump's script writers designed to push a chunk of Trump's normie supporters into vax clinics, hoping that they'll think that if Trump says it's safe then it must be the right thing to do. Talk about an interesting plot twist!



My opinion, Trump was set up for the Savior role. Then he moves to a dictatorship to " clean up the mess ". Most people never look up so try this out. Its the money stupid. The Taliban just destroyed the worlds largest opium business one needs to replace that income. So vaccines forever. The side effects will kill millions but that accomplishes another goal. They have a two fer going.


SonofaBor said:


> I don't understand or approve of what he stated about the experimental treatment during his recent speech. He was booed. His unperturbed response: You have freedom of choice!
> 
> Let's see...your choice: take it or leave it. What about door number three? Stop the whole program!  My guess: sleepwalkers would rather be dead than question their beloved state and its fantasy island.  So, what can he do but give them a choice?
> 
> ...



More false flag operations.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Aug 27, 2021)

asatiger1966 said:


> My opinion, Trump was set up for the Savior role. Then he moves to a dictatorship to " clean up the mess ". Most people never look up so try this out. Its the money stupid. The Taliban just destroyed the worlds largest opium business one needs to replace that income. So vaccines forever. The side effects will kill millions but that accomplishes another goal. They have a two fer going.
> 
> 
> More false flag operations.


Yes, from my understanding, the Taliban is nothing more than a joint CIA/Mossad psyop in that region designed to ensure perpetual terror and instability in the region. It is what Al Qaeda and ISIS are essentially modeled after, much like the Jacobins of revolutionary France or the Bolsheviks of revolutionary Russia. To say that it is an independent terrorist group driving out occupying forces is to fail to grasp the deeper roots behind the historic operations of the "hidden hand". A closer look at the laughable media coverage of this "withdrawal" will reveal the manifold theatrical elements embedded in these stories, demonstrating, at least to my eyes, a largely fictional narrative, with very few points equating to whatever the reality may actually be at ground zero.

This is not to say that the amount of attention currently being focused in that region is not significant to the overall direction that the narrative is shifting into or towards. It would seem that this staged withdrawal is a necessary component to the overall "disclosure" project, designed to completely unravel and discredit this current administration, which is also largely a fabrication, allowing for a complete breakdown of the "Left" in order to clear the slate for the World Order they actually have in mind, run by a seemingly benevolent alt right, headed by Trump, Putin, and other BRICS participants, all being run by the same band of Ashkenazi-Lubavitchers.

The idea that Trump is suddenly and actively pushing a pro-vax posture, however, adds another very interesting twist to the plot. Should the Maricopa inquiry end with the "removal" of the so-called Biden administration and vindicating Trump, what kind of administration will Trump then actually be pursuing? 

Most Q proponents paint a very rosy picture of a second Trump term. Just look at the creed of NESARA, calling for essentially a new Utopia of nearly unimaginable reforms. What will it take to be a part of that Utopia? Perhaps a reformed, enhanced vaccine or other kind of implantable mark? Or perhaps a complete breakdown of all known structures, leaving us finally freed up to pursue life as we see fit, that is, those that are left standing after the dust finally settles.


----------



## SonofaBor (Aug 27, 2021)

Tore Says says (Aug 26, @ about 1:05) the cabal is in peril. Atrocities planned for the Bronx and Pacific Northwest.  

Anyone have information?


----------



## SonofaBor (Sep 2, 2021)

Robert David Steele, R.I.P. (1952-2021)

I don't know what to make of this.  But here are some links and opinions. I wonder what others might think?
​Controlled Opposition Takes Off To Mars With Donation Funds or Dies In A Hospital?​
The Death of Robert David Steele-- Sean Stone and Juan O Savin​


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Sep 8, 2021)

This ties into my theory of how the cabal will utilize their agents within the alt right to maintain control while appearing to be on the side of the people and dismantling left leaning politicians in power. What better candidate than a black "libertarian" leaning Republican (Larry Elder), Trump supporter, and noteworthy critic of the "woke" left to fill the slot of Governor of California once Marxist Gavin Newsom is recalled! Hollywood script writing at its best, or perhaps its worst, but I have to admit, they sure do think of everything, don't they?


When the pushback against the far left policies of these actors we identify as politicians goes into full swing, alt right candidates wrapping themselves up with American flags and patriotic fervor will start emerging from the woodwork like termites. I just wish they'd speed things up already!


Will Californians realize that this actor stooge is just another tool of team NWO, or will they be fooled by the media who appear to be cowering in fear over Elder's popularity, thereby doing everything possible to smear his campaign, giving him the credibility necessary to gain peoples' trust?


Their playbook is always the same: control both sides from behind the scenes while giving the appearance that the left and right are arch rivals. Should be interesting to see how this plays out, but my guess is that Larry Elder will emerge as a populist hero when the recall dust settles. Whoever wins, the real masters behind the scenes will be the ones remaining in control.



_View: https://youtu.be/hxxH3ccI4lo_


----------



## SonofaBor (Sep 9, 2021)

I don't know what to think of Elder, nor do I try very hard to think about him. I know we're all in a struggle to survive. RDS taught and encouraged me. Harry Vox's recap and story seems compelling. Being in a deep red state currently, I can say the resistance is real. The general distrust of the state out here gives me hope. The liberal class, in their self-absorbed devotion to the high culture (symphonies, yoga, etc...) remain as dopey as as your average Seattlelite. But they are in the minority. Try as I might, I can't get through to them. But others here understand the dangers. Will they fall for a savior figure produced by the PTB? They have in the past and lost sons to worthless wars. The Red/Blue state divide is obvious.


----------



## asatiger1966 (Sep 16, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> I don't know what to think of Elder, nor do I try very hard to think about him. I know we're all in a struggle to survive. RDS taught and encouraged me. Harry Vox's recap and story seems compelling. Being in a deep red state currently, I can say the resistance is real. The general distrust of the state out here gives me hope. The liberal class, in their self-absorbed devotion to the high culture (symphonies, yoga, etc...) remain as dopey as as your average Seattlelite. But they are in the minority. Try as I might, I can't get through to them. But others here understand the dangers. Will they fall for a savior figure produced by the PTB? They have in the past and lost sons to worthless wars. The Red/Blue state divide is obvious.



 Pardon me if I offend anyone , but if your candidate is talking about god will prevail at the same time supporting Israel, not only are they a moron but a know nothing moron. Disgusting what has happened to the public schools in this country.

 “Thinking is the hardest work there is, which is probably the reason so few engage in it.” *– Henry Ford*


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Sep 17, 2021)

K


asatiger1966 said:


> Pardon me if I offend anyone , but if your candidate is talking about god will prevail at the same time supporting Israel, not only are they a moron but a know nothing moron. Disgusting what has happened to the public schools in this country.
> 
> “Thinking is the hardest work there is, which is probably the reason so few engage in it.” *– Henry Ford*


Kind of a moot point since the (s)election was always in the bag. All the same, the Cabal doesn't take any chances. No real honest candidates will ever find their way into a position to push forward a candidacy that puts 'the people' back into a position of true empowerment. In a way it's better that the recall failed. Now the population, if they ever doubted before, will see with new eyes just how corrupt and self-serving the establishment really is as they systematically strip-mine the remaining wealth of the state and of the country. 

The only solution is a united front of non-compliance with all unconstitutional mandates. When the people en masse begin to cast their collective vote of "no confidence" in the current thugs in power, only then will we begin to see a rollback to more populist times. The political system is truly bankrupt. Unfortunately, it seems that a painful process of tyranny will be the necessary catalyst to finally wake the sleeping masses out of their slumber. Let the pain begin...


----------



## SonofaBor (Sep 18, 2021)

This is an in-depth and very interesting reading of The House of Orange, Starforts, secret societies, key players D.U,M.B.s, Nazis....


----------



## SonofaBor (Oct 1, 2021)

Some wow insights into the individual harmonics of DNA and, likewise info on royal blood DNA, elongated skulls, etc.


----------



## asatiger1966 (Oct 2, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> K
> 
> Kind of a moot point since the (s)election was always in the bag. All the same, the Cabal doesn't take any chances. No real honest candidates will ever find their way into a position to push forward a candidacy that puts 'the people' back into a position of true empowerment. In a way it's better that the recall failed. Now the population, if they ever doubted before, will see with new eyes just how corrupt and self-serving the establishment really is as they systematically strip-mine the remaining wealth of the state and of the country.
> 
> The only solution is a united front of non-compliance with all unconstitutional mandates. When the people en masse begin to cast their collective vote of "no confidence" in the current thugs in power, only then will we begin to see a rollback to more populist times. The political system is truly bankrupt. Unfortunately, it seems that a painful process of tyranny will be the necessary catalyst to finally wake the sleeping masses out of their slumber. Let the pain begin...



The worst response to the present evil would be armed efforts. Mass protest, strikes and the like but armed rebellion would lead credence to their propaganda that the protestors are the problem.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Oct 3, 2021)

asatiger1966 said:


> The worst response to the present evil would armed efforts. Mass protest, strikes and the like but armed rebellion would lead credence to their propaganda that the protestors are the problem.


I agree, but only to a certain point. I think what most people are missing in the pushback equation is that it is not so much in the tactics of the protests that are failing as it is in the idea of the lack of overall unity of the groups that is failing, weaponized or not. In a situation where nobody knows one another, it becomes quite easy for the police or a military regiment to effortlessly dismantle and intimidate a peaceful protest. However, a unified regiment of protesters, all knowing one another and getting one another's backs, equipped with the necessary defensive gear firstly, a flexible strategy with gainful, achievable goals that can realistically he won, and some preliminary training where potential problems are worked out in practice runs, the mere unified numbers alone in a prepared mass of ready protesters would inspire a confidence that could easily tip the balance of power in the peoples' favor. Once this point is realized and the various protesting groups finally unite, studying and then anticipating the occupying government's tactics, the policing forces don't stand a chance against the sheer masses when they are in lockstep. It then is not an argument over whether weapons are a good idea or not, because unity is the ultimate weapon against this tyranny. When unity is finally achieved, the tools necessary will be entirely secondary, if even needed at all, as will be determined based solely on how the policing regiment proceeds.


----------



## SonofaBor (Oct 8, 2021)

Files of the Nuremberg Trials published online​It is most interesting that this trove becomes available at this moment.  Pressures build. Moves, counter moves.


----------



## SonofaBor (Oct 10, 2021)

More likely than not, this shows why SH 1.0 (KD's blog) has gone quiet over the past few months:
Seattle PD Braces For Mass Firing of More Than 400 Unvaccinated Officers​


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Oct 10, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> More likely than not, this shows why SH 1.0 (KD's blog) has gone quiet over the past few months:
> Seattle PD Braces For Mass Firing of More Than 400 Unvaccinated Officers​


This seems to be clearing the way for an international troop presence in urban areas, an extension of the "Defund the Police" narrative which would centralize crowd control at the UN level. I see this as a really good thing, since it demonstrates a level of desperation such as we have never before publicly seen. The more their narrative breaks down, the more desperate and weak they become, although in the short term it will probably become far more dangerous to be living in heavily urban areas. If there was ever a time and need for level headedness, it is now more than ever. They cannot maintain control of their narrative indefinitely. It is all about to come crashing down. Prepare yourselves for a very wild October!


----------



## SonofaBor (Oct 14, 2021)

Tartarian Empire - Missing Link to the Globalist Treachery w/ Susan Bradford​Sarah Westall hits it here.  

Tartar Treachery: The Inside Story on How International Bankers, Communist China, and The Vatican Collaborated to Advance a Centuries Old Plan for a New World Order, Susan Bradford (2021)

Bradford blackwashes Tartary.  I'm pretty uncomfortable with this superficial treatment. Bradford-as-controlled-opposition? The discussion seems moralistic, highly simplified and historically dubious.

In any case, ladies and gentlemen, this stuff is getting out-- but probably not as we would like.


​


----------



## SonofaBor (Oct 19, 2021)

Roseanne Barr and Juan O Savin have an interesting conversation about _Exodus_ and _Esther _in relation to our predicament.  Most relevant to Stolen History, Juan O Savin briefly touches on the "pre-Adamites". He asserts that when they existed the waters were not split as they are today (lakes/clouds, etc.); that the world was engulfed in mists. I took him to imply that the architecture, with which we remain fascinated, was of their construction. 

In light of the discussions on this forum of the unconventional chronological and geographical nearness-- as it were-- of the events of the New Testament, this assertion/hypothesis seems worthy of further consideration.


----------



## AthroposRex (Oct 19, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> I have had my share of intuitions over the years that some kind of outside force has saved us from certain collective calamity. For awhile, I thought they were aliens-- classic UFO stuff. The evidence of UFOs does seem overwhelming. But, whenever experts in UFOs start talking about planets and galaxies, I get annoyed. I become annoyed since I learned that planet representations are CGI-artist renderings and that all representations of our earth, at least official ones, are highly dubious.  Frankly, I don't know. The thought that aliens live on this plane somewhere, perhaps underground, seems more reasonable to me nowadays-- unless the concept of inter-stellar travel really means something like interdimensional time travel or to places outside our firmament via Enochian portals. I still pretty much believe the Gnostic vision of PK Dick-- A Vast Living Intelligence System. Personally, that part of my personality known as a warrior, seems to have left the building. I'm pretty sure none of us know exactly what is going down, but those of us who study these things have a role to play in helping others come to terms with the hard but very confusing facts.
> 
> Here is something of interest from the Robert David Steele archive on ETs and human history.


The way I see it based on my own experience is this:

We are spirits driving a physical body. That body perceives light in the rainbow spectrum, audio in the audio spectrum, all sensory data over a particular bandwidth range. 

That total range is its own bandwidth. We are locked to it in the body, but not in the spirit. Through meditation or psychedelics we can break through with the spirit by focusing inwards and interact with the realms in other frequencies. Like tuning to a different radio station. 

It's also where we go upon death. To whatever station your spirit listens to. 

There are non physical beings and structures in these bandwidths as well. They look similar to old world architecture to me, though larger. There are other frequencies as well, with goblin looking things etc, where "aliens" reside. They are generally disharmonious to me, so i avoid that station. 

That's pretty much what I've got since stripping as much dogma away from my own interpretation of the personal experience I had as possible. Everything passes through a reality filter of subjective references, because we are all different.


----------



## trismegistus (Oct 19, 2021)

AthroposRex said:


> There are non physical beings and structures in these bandwidths as well. They look similar to old world architecture to me, though larger.



Interesting you say this (I realize I run the risk of a slight derail but it’s worth mentioning) - I’ve had several dreams over the years where I am exploring large old world buildings and large subterranean passages with red brick archways. I’ve always been conflicted as to whether or not it’s just a result of having the “mud-goggles” on for so long, or if these are some type of representation of something else.


----------



## SonofaBor (Oct 19, 2021)

AthroposRex said:


> Like tuning to a different radio station.



I published a paper on this topic, as it emerged in the discourses and practices of a religious group in Taiwan, 17 years ago.

Freud also based his psychotherapy on this idea, more or less. (See his Introductory Lectures on Psychotherapy, 1916-17.)

Despite my knowledge, when looking at the world around me, I think like a dualist (my on-topic confession).  Perhaps this really is the original sin. But it is difficult to escape insofar as electricity, radio waves, etc., operate (as we perceive them) via +/- diodes.


trismegistus said:


> or if these are some type of representation of something else.



Long-repressed material remainders from the mist (or static electricity--"an imbalance of electric charges within or on the surface of a material. The charge remains until it is able to move away by means of an electric current or electrical discharge.")? Mmm...


----------



## SonofaBor (Oct 20, 2021)

This is weird, but people here might understand the significance, if any:
In the middle of Press Secretary Psaki's briefing, the feed cuts to live LaPalma volcano footage for 2 minutes​


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 20, 2021)

Mrs. Psaki is an unspeakable automaton mouthpiece for a sick Deep State regime constructed on lies. They put up an attractive woman with the "Halo Effect."
Sadly it works well in a world that has an average of 60-80 IQ and questions little or nothing.
I hope this is changing.


_"The halo effect, also referred to as the halo error, is a type of cognitive bias whereby our perception of someone is positively influenced by our opinions of that person’s other related traits._
_The American psychologist Edward Thorndike first recognized the halo effect with empirical evidence in 1920 in his article, A Constant Error in Psychological Ratings._
_The halo effect can shape our perception of others’ intelligence and competence, and its influence can be seen in many settings ranging from the classroom to the courthouse._
_An example of the halo effect is the attractiveness stereotype, which refers to the tendency to assign positive qualities and traits to physically attractive people. People often tend to judge attractive individuals to have higher morality, better mental health, and greater intelligence. This cognitive error in judgment reflects one's individual prejudices, ideology, and social perception._
_The reverse halo effect is the phenomenon whereby positive perceptions of a person can yield negative consequences._
_The horn effect, which is closely tied to the halo effect, is the cognitive bias whereby one’s opinion of another is unduly shaped by a single negative trait."_


----------



## SonofaBor (Oct 20, 2021)

She is certainly cardboard-- "an unspeakable automaton." @JWW427  Some people say she is a clone. My thought is that people on the whole, and all over the so-called advanced world, changed drastically around 2005 or so. They became, as I called them then, "phone people." I saw the change so clearly in my students. Now people like Psaki are in their 40s and in positions of power. I couldn't communicate with them when they were students. They were so obedient, self-absorbed, and detached from reality.  They seemed like aliens then, and now they frankly frighten me as they seek to universalize their vacant normality.


----------



## AthroposRex (Oct 20, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> She is certainly cardboard-- "an unspeakable automaton." @JWW427  Some people say she is a clone. My thought is that people on the whole, and all over the so-called advanced world, changed drastically around 2005 or so. They became, as I called them then, "phone people." I saw the change so clearly in my students. Now people like Psaki are in their 40s and in positions of power. I couldn't communicate with them when they were students. They were so obedient, self-absorbed, and detached from reality.  They seemed like aliens then, and now they frankly frighten me as they seek to universalize their vacant normality.


Phone people. I like that. 


I've been calling them "toasters". 

Because a toaster generates heat through inefficiency. It's basically a bad robot.


----------



## Jd755 (Oct 21, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> My thought is that people on the whole, and all over the so-called advanced world, changed drastically around 2005 or so. They became, as I called them then, "phone people." I saw the change so clearly in my students.


I suggest, nay tell people all the time to bin their phones and not a one has done so. From James T Kirk talking into fake communicators in the 1960's through to today 2021 where everyone, from as soon as they can walk , is on real communicators engaging with a fake world.
Now that is a reset if EVER there was one.


----------



## SonofaBor (Oct 27, 2021)

Deplorable McAllister hits on "Hollywood Babylon"  as portrayed in the 1916 film_ Intolerance_.  The film, she argues, puts in plain sight the reality of Hollywood-qua-Babylon.  The only remaining piece of the set is an archway/portal. The portal stands centrally situated in Hollywood (near the Chinese theater at Hollywood and Highland shopping center and above a vast underground network).  That the portal is now covered in black indicates to her that "Hollywood has fallen."

On another note, Noam Chomsky has publicly advocated that people who refuse the vaccine should be quarantined and left to their own devices (i.e., without food supplies). He is, thus, arguing for genocide, since 50% or so of Americans have refused. This moment has been called an Armageddon, for the veil covering truth is falling. 

Chomsky was an important figure 35 years ago for me; he relayed the historical truth about U.S.-sponsored genocidal atrocities around the world. Learning about atrocities in Central America in the 1980s was particularly significant to me. His method was simple: he'd read the papers for official discourse and compare this with fact-- what any honest journalist should do. He became a champion of the anti-war left.

The knife of irony slices the veil. He is utterly contemptible, a quietly seductive, poisonous urchin of the establishment.


----------



## David Glenney (Oct 27, 2021)

Wow, what a piece of feces.  Gatekeeping and covering for 9/11 was bad enough.  I think they overpaid for his soul.


----------



## SonofaBor (Oct 28, 2021)

Yeah. I could add a list of crimes he has committed over the years. These three are pretty bad:

1. Never talking about Eisenhower's detainment and murder of German soldiers post-war.

2.  His idiotic emphasis on language as being innate and not in any way determinative of thought and action (Thus, his dismissal of Foucault and the French post-structuralists, who were onto something).

3.  His refusal-- so common amongst academics-- to ever discuss who might really be the powers that be.

Now he reveals himself to be a total hypocrite.  It is disappointing for me, to be sure. But over the past two years I've had "friendship ending" conversations with a number of academics, who champion the cause of the underdog, so long as the underdog is cute and fuzzy (such as, Southeast Asians struggling for free speech and power under totalitarian rule). But middle America-- no matter they share the same predicament as the fuzzy people-- are all dismissed as dangerous fascists who must be contained and controlled. No doubt, this has been the attitude all along. 

I can't find the words to adequately condemn these people.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Oct 28, 2021)

To be honest, I was never much impressed by Chomsky. I tried to read "Hegemony or Survival" back in the early 2000's, but found that though a critically acclaimed linguist and activist, he was quite a terrible writer. He also failed to identify the real causes and people behind the problems he vaguely addressed, again in spite of this reputation as world renown linguist and social justice "warrior". He seems to have done far more damage in demonizing real activists, branding them as domestic terrorists, xenophobes, and supremacists, never calling out the Cabal and their hidden handed involvement. And what a downer in general he tends to be in interviews, never smiling, always blaming somebody for doing something terrible while never advocating for taking personal responsibility for one's own thoughts and actions. 

It is actually refreshing to see him finally revealing his true colors for all to see, since it seems that prior to his latest toxic statements, he held such huge esteem and sway, in spite of his overall mediocre contributions. This now puts far greater pressure on other popular "heroes", since the Covid scam has really raised the bar. Perceived heroes like Trump and other populist leaning politicians realize they now have to be very careful as they navigate between keeping their financial backers happy (Pfizer, J&J, etc) while maintaining their voter base, a true tightrope balancing act, to say the least. The whole world is watching...


----------



## SonofaBor (Nov 7, 2021)

R.I.P., Rob Skiba, May 26, 1969- October 13, 2021.

Like Robert David Steele, he appears to have suffered asphyxiation while in the hospital.

A Christian scholar, he made a tremendous contribution to the study of Giants/Titans/Mythological Gods. He has also compelled countless evangelicals to read outside their 66 books to consider, for example, _The Book of Enoch_ and other works, long suppressed for their vivid historical accounts of how things came to be. 

He also has had a remarkable influence on the study of Stolen History.

Video:  Archon Invasion: The Rise, Fall and Return of the Nephilim 

Book: Archon Invasion, The Origin Of The Nephilim​


----------



## SonofaBor (Nov 19, 2021)

In this interview, Juan O Savin talks about the following:

1.  The fact that we've all been infected by the spike protein; but, technology is available to cure us.

2.  The hidden history of power struggles in the U.S-- going back to Eisenhower, MacArthur, Truman, Kennedy and Nixon.

3. The reality of Tesla technology, and the importance but difficulties of its implementation.

4. The PTB pattern of destroying entire populations in order to set up new orders-- his specific example, China.

5.  The necessity for people to refrain from chaotic open combat, i.e., civil war, which is being prompted.

Then, he gets sidetracked by anxious questions. 

I continue to find him credible.  I wish I could interview him.


----------



## SonofaBor (Nov 26, 2021)

The Holographic Truth About 2021​





Jason Breshears says yes, but their targets remain too low to stop the automatic reset of May, 2040.

I recommend his historical studies and have elsewhere. @Safranek introduced him to SH, here.

In my humble opinion, his old-school erudition is not given the attention it deserves.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Dec 22, 2021)

It would seem to me that the controllers behind this pysop have the ultimate goal of waking up the sheeple--on both sides of the political spectrum.

On the left, the psyop keeps pushing harder and harder for further restrictions, even on their base that have otherwise completely complied with all of the mandates. Rather than reward them for their compliance with more "freedoms and privileges", instead it's: Got your first jab? Good job,  now get the second! Got the second shot? Good job, now get the booster! Got the booster too? Good job, now put your mask back on and make sure to social distance! How many more restrictions will they need to comply with before they finally recognize that they are under attack and then say "Enough!"?

On the right, we've got a ton of Q Anoners on Bitchute and other video platforms touting how great Trump's first term was and how great it will be once the election fraud is finally exposed, because then we will get to see what a real American President will do to "drain the swamp". They also frequently make unprovable claims that many of the "Dark Hat" deep state players are already beginning to rot in Guantanamo Bay, being replaced by clones, run by the "White Hats," who are intentionally making these characters look so ridiculous as they blatantly demonstrate a callous and smug attitude towards the populace at large, with the ultimate goal of waking up the people while running the agenda in fast forward to show what would have happened had the "White Hats" not stepped in.

Then we've got the more conservative branch of Trump supporters that are beginning to grow weary of defending Trump's reputation, yet still holding strong and waiting to see what Trump will do next while tuning into the War Room on Newsmax. Will he run again in 2024? How can he win if they don't fix the election system first to ensure fraudulent free contests?

But it seems that the controllers intend on taking it even further, exposing Trump as well for the fraud he really is. Never before have I seen such a desperate group of supporters try to defend their hero, who has not done anything even remotely heroic to deserve the admiration he gets from his base.

Since his base, both from the Q Anon collective and from his mainstream Fox News/Newsmax viewer support enclave fail to see through the age old left/right paradigm, instead blaming all of the corruption on the Democrats and RINOs (Republican in name only), it seems the controllers are cranking things up yet another notch by having Trump overtly getting behind Pfizer and friends, bringing this bad theater production to a grand climax. Think of the disappointment, frustration, and anger his supporters will begin to feel after all of this time of defending his every shady and nonsensical move, only for their hero to flip on them and rebuke them for not supporting HIS vaccine rollout, going so far as to state that it was because of HIS efforts that the vax program has been such a "success", making it a point to say to the booers that they are a very small faction and that tens of millions of people have had their lives saved as a result of taking the vaccine.

What is the ultimate strategy here? The only logical motive that ties this all together is that the puppet masters' ultimate goal is to wake up as many as possible, both on the left and right. Exposure of the left/right paradigm would allow them to harness the energy of both sides to support a third option that they already have lined up and ready to go. This will be in concert with a grand disclosure tsunami that seems to have already begun, and they will soon turn the spigot on full blast in the upcoming weeks and months. Stay tuned...


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/XMQ8uEwQ77AT/_


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/Ms2o8jtY16I4/_


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 23, 2021)

We'll see. A lot of people everywhere have had enough.  In some ways it doesn't matter. If we the people lose, it is game over.

A friend of William Cooper and Art Bell (who I still don't forgive for trashing "the Morgile" with the help of a creepy professor towards which Bell genuflected like a insecure freshman), Juan O Savin doesn't talk history as much as mythologies  (e.g., Exodus and the story of the American Revolution), lately. Not that I don't like these mythologies. Only that people like us can see through them and want to see through them.  One key element that I'm beginning to believe, based on Juan O Savin and Miles Mathis (on the Salem witch trials), is that the Puritans probably were pure-- insofar as they sought communal life and separation from the beast of the PTB.  If all of us, no matter where we are, have something of the Puritan in us, then all of us have been subject to all kinds of torture, hi-jinks, and experimentation.  We are the enemy, the freaks, the outcasts. Out here where I live nowadays, there are still "colonies" of Puritans.  They are good agricultural business people, but they suffer lack of meaningful interactions with the rest of us. But I don't blame them. Our society is so sick and in danger that their trepidation and insularity may serve to preserve their lives after we are gone.  Or maybe not. Even the Blackfeet got starved and surrounded and then preyed upon and re-educated. Now their governors issue covid mandates.

Well, we're all Blacks and Native Americans nowadays-- that is, enemies, freaks and outcasts. Maybe Trump is just the "Ghost Dance" of the so-called American people, as suggested-- more or less--above. Maybe this oppression stops. I see reasons for optimism still. Interestingly, in any case, pessimism seems useless.

Most people are neither purely pure nor completely corrupt. People play along to get along.  Maybe this is a strength, maybe not.  But there ain't much play left for a lot of people. Either they fight or they go down like slaves with Stockholm Syndrome.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Dec 23, 2021)

I'm still seeing a bigger picture at play here. I had been wondering how Trump's character would ultimately play out in this really bad theater production. The Q Anon players seem to be more damage control than anything else, keeping alive the left/right paradigm while conceding to certain obvious truths within the "truther" movement that predated Q, yet still perpetuating many fictions long embraced by the mainstream narrative, particularly the one identifying JFK as some rogue player against the Cabal. They also never question whether or not his "assassination" was a real event, only going as far as pointing out a likely Israeli espionage connection. 

The fact that Juan O Savin or Simon Parkes or Charlie Ward have never scored an interview with Trump is telling in itself. Just the event of Trump agreeing and participating in an interview with any of the Q Anon players would instantly bridge a serious gap between the Q Trump supporters and the mainstream Trump supporters that have never viewed a single Q Anon interview or post. Instead he's only granting interviews to smug schmucks like Bill Oreilly who has always only ever been a complete gatekeeper of the mainstream narrative. It seems that this is quite deliberate in order to perpetuate division between these two disparate groups that would have otherwise long ago come to some semblance of a united front. If such a united front were bridged, Trump would be forced to address the real perpetrators of 9/11, an audit of the Fed, and so many more conspiracies that are still carefully gate kept within the mainstream conservative media platforms that the Q Anoners are at least somewhat addressing. It would also put a serious death blow to the trigger response of "that's nothing more than a conspiracy theory" every time new light is shed on the shenanigans of the Cabal. It would also finally put an end to the left/right paradigm deception, forcing Trump to either side with the people for real or reveal his true colors as just another "company man".

What I find most interesting is that Trump is actually being quite deliberate in showing himself as a company man, at least to those supporting him that are also refusing the jab and suffering the consequences for it. The argument that I'm hearing from the Q Anoners is that Trump is deliberately doing this to wake up his base, which actually does carry some merit.

The controllers are obviously quite patient to let this play out for as long as necessary, allowing for as much tyranny as it takes to compel more and more awakening and then pushback, since the designated hero for truth is actually quite a terrible actor and pathological liar who has not done so much as lift a finger or in any way given a real voice to his otherwise cognitively dissonant but ever loyal supporters. The more bullish he becomes in pushing the vax while smugly insisting on taking the credit for its "success", the more likely a greater and greater chunk of his base will begin to sour and then dwindle, either becoming disheartened and indifferent or perhaps finally waking up and unplugging, which seems to be the ultimate goal of the controllers, who dictate Trump's every move. So I guess the pressure will begin to build on people like Juan O Savin to disavow Trump, otherwise his credibility will begin to be seriously scrutinized as well. His connections to Military Intelligence should already be enough to raise numerous red flags, especially if he chooses to keep supporting Trump as some clandestine populist parading around as the polar opposite of true populism. The fact that his staunchest supporters do not yet see this is just baffling!


----------



## Safranek (Dec 23, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> Even the Blackfeet got starved and surrounded and then preyed upon and re-educated. Now their governors issue covid mandates.


Sadly, this further illustrates that their leaders are also owned. From the website you linked;

"_Despite loosened COVID-19 restrictions by the state of Montana, the Blackfeet Nation is still exercising caution. Please see the Blackfeet COVID Phase Plan to learn more about the Tribe’s current response._"



SonofaBor said:


> I see reasons for optimism still. Interestingly, in any case, pessimism seems useless.


True, but with optimism one should not stray from staying grounded in reality.



SonofaBor said:


> People play along to get along. Maybe this is a strength, maybe not.


Playing along with corruption is only a strength when its a part of a strategy to achieve a desired outcome of freedom. Without such a plan its a weakness.



Collapseinrealtime said:


> If such a united front were bridged, Trump would be forced to address the real perpetrators of 9/11, an audit of the Fed, and so many more conspiracies that are still carefully gate kept within the mainstream conservative media platforms





Collapseinrealtime said:


> It would also finally put an end to the left/right paradigm deception, forcing Trump to either side with the people for real or reveal his true colors as just another "company man".





Collapseinrealtime said:


> since the designated hero for truth is actually quite a terrible actor and pathological liar who has not done so much as lift a finger or in any way given a real voice to his otherwise cognitively dissonant but ever loyal supporters.





Collapseinrealtime said:


> the more likely a greater and greater chunk of his base will begin to sour and then dwindle, either becoming disheartened and indifferent or perhaps finally waking up and unplugging, which seems to be the ultimate goal of the controllers, who dictate Trump's every move.


In a nutshell.

For the followers, a Cinderella story gone wrong, for the PTB a staged necessary prelude to the desired civil war - American against American - where attention has been shifted elsewhere and their opposition is significantly weakened and reduced. They want to create as many factions based on race, religion and political beliefs as possible to minimize the chance of a Unified American Constitutional Republic minus the PTB of  times past and present.


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 23, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> The fact that Juan O Savin or Simon Parkes or Charlie Ward have never scored an interview with Trump


I don't think this is accurate. 107 meets regularly with Trump. Steele called him Trump's "personal emissary."



Collapseinrealtime said:


> So I guess the pressure will begin to build on people like Juan O Savin to disavow Trump, otherwise his credibility will begin to be seriously scrutinized as well. His connections to Military Intelligence should already be enough to raise numerous red flags, especially if he chooses to keep supporting Trump as some clandestine populist parading around as the polar opposite of true populism. The fact that his staunchest supporters do not yet see this is just baffling!



Yeah, it is baffling. Nobody believes Trump really favors the jab. He affirmed and affirms everyone's free choice.

The only thing I see dimly is tied up with The Law of War, 11.3. 






I think I mentioned it earlier in this thread. 107 talked about it again today. Certain sequences must play out, otherwise the occupation cannot be ended-- or so the argument goes. 107 also explains in this interview what Trump is doing regarding the jab.



Safranek said:


> Playing along with corruption is only a strength when its a part of a strategy to achieve a desired outcome of freedom. Without such a plan its a weakness.



Most are individually weak in the sense you describe. But as a herd?  It seems on one side, the battle is to turn the herd against the Cabal; on the other, it is to systematically and progressively cull it.  I've never understood herded people. I simply know they are imprisoned, usually by their choices.

Can the herded become free? My answer is yes; but, here you could reasonably assert that I'm not


Safranek said:


> staying grounded in reality.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Dec 23, 2021)

Personally, I have come to the conclusion that Trump's role in the entire affair has been to destroy hope - to leave people hopeless and therefore much easier to control and manipulate. He was the carrot to the donkey of the people (and not just Americans,) except he lead them straight over the edge of a precipice with no hope of climbing back up.

He played his part very well.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Dec 23, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> I don't think this is accurate. 107 meets regularly with Trump. Steele called him Trump's "personal emissary."


What I meant is regarding an interview or interviews to be conducted with Trump that would actually be aired for the public to view. If mainstream Trump supporters heard of an interview with Juan O Savin, for instance, they would look for it and watch it, suddenly being exposed to a whole other world of information. They would then likely look into JOS's other posts and be exposed to other information he has put out there, potentially changing their entire world view. So far as I know, no videos have been posted of 107's correspondence with Trump.

I agree with Safranek that by Trump not doing public interviews with Q Anoners, it serves to keep the two groups of his supporters divided and the information marginalized. It also keeps the supporters scratching their heads, wondering what to think about Trump's true motives and loyalties. This kind of uncertainty can't go on indefinitely, as his supporters, regardless of how cognitively dissonant they currently are, will inevitably grow weary of Trump's many inconsistencies, either falling away in hopelessness and despair or being activated in a whole new way and finally calling him out. This is the scenario I think they are intentionally bringing to a boil. The players of this theater seem to be acting out in such a way so as to polarize both the left and the right against the entire establishment, since neither side of the populace seem to be getting any closer to what they really want: the population of the left want things to "go back to normal", so they go along to get along, while the population of the right want the political left to be held accountable for their crimes against humanity, not yet realizing that both sides serve the same hidden masters.


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 23, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> the left want things to "go back to normal", so they go along to get along, while the population of the right want the political left to be held accountable for their crimes against humanity,



What is most interesting to me is that for the first time in my life I see ordinary people on the right facing up to their own crimes-- their so-called patriotic and certainly idiotic-- foreign wars.  The only people on the right who I don't see fess up to these crimes are the aging political agitators who work at, for example, Fox News. People like Hannity and O'Reily (I know this arcane for any non-U.S. reader). These morons were cheerleading for war; nowadays, they are interviewing Trump. Trump was the only President in my life who avoided that trap, so far as possible. Like Trump and his jab comments, this is confusing.

Nonetheless, I never thought this admission would happen. But here I am in a deep red state, and people know they were hoodwinked and f'd up. Can we see the same change on the so-called left? Will they ever realize that the state/corporation is a false god that has left them poorer, stupider and sicker than they were created to be?  In other words, will they embrace the criticism always leveled against them by the right?  I don't know.

If they do, wow, things could really change.  If Trump really took the jab, maybe he is, as @Mabzynn once hinted, a divine intervention-- planning, as it were, to suffer for our sins. Weird, I know. Sacrilegious, perhaps. True? How should I know?

The weird only gets weirder.




Safranek said:


> their leaders are also owned



Probably by the U.N. and the clean corporate gangsters who run gambling and entertainment.  They also serve as, perhaps unwitting, protectors of the national collateral, called Wilderness areas.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Dec 23, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> Like Trump and his jab comments, this is confusing.


It only seems confusing to one that does not make the connection that this is a game designed to trigger reactions from particular demographics. 

Since my post here yesterday, I'm already seeing numerous media reactions to Trump's interview all over the place, including from Biden and Fauci praising his support of the vax, while others are defending Trump, saying that if he didn't initiate Operation: Warp Speed, then millions of Americans would have perished from their "original" plan of locking down the country for 3-5 years before the actual vaccine rollout. 

The equal and opposite reaction of his interview is clearly stirring the pot and raising the heat. The mainstream "conservative" media could have easily ignored the aspect of Trump getting booed by his supporters, but instead, O'Reilly doubled down. In another interview, O'Reilly reported that Trump later complained to him that he was bummed out for getting booed. 

We are seeing a staged pandemonium playing out before our awakened eyes. 

By the end of this particularly strange news "cycle", millions of viewers who have tuned into this planned psyop will have been shifted into a new level of awareness, as the mainstream reportage will hemorrhage into the alternative media reportage, from Newsmax to Fox to CNN to Alex Jones to Mel K to Gene Decode and so on, exposing mainstream audiences to the alternative media's coverage perhaps for the very first time, since the conservative and liberal normies will be hunting for all possible coverage, while those awakened and in the process of awakening will be trying to wrap their heads around whose side Trump is really on. This will inevitably lead to some kind of follow up interview with Trump where he will be cornered into clarifying his overall stance on the issue, and O'Reilly would be the perfect interviewer to do just that, gathering potentially the largest possible audience from both sides of the political spectrum. 

If what I'm thinking is correct and on the track, we're about to see a stark shift in the narrative that will drastically expose the fraud of particularly the mainstream media, raising a new level of awareness in the general populace such as we have perhaps never before witnessed. Trump's handlers have carefully crafted this fiasco for just that reason.


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 24, 2021)

That is certainly an optimistic assessment.  To be honest, I don't follow the mainstream media much.  It does need to fall.  Internal contradictions that lead to implosion is the best scenario. There are many of us waiting with knowledge and answers should that occur.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Dec 24, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> That is certainly an optimistic assessment. To be honest, I don't follow the mainstream media much. It does need to fall. Internal contradictions that lead to implosion is the best scenario.


I'm not particularly optimistic, one way or the other. I'm just calling out an Op when I see one. As I suspected would begin to happen, the alternative media, beginning with Chicken Little himself, Alex Jones, has launched his take on Trump's O'Reilly interview, interviewing a "former Trump supporter", and note her name...wait for it...Alison Steinberg, whose video has apparently gone viral of her calling out Trump for supporting and taking credit for the vax rollout.


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/tlDbCLBkGcxJ/_


Which isn't to say that I'm not generally optimistic that the old world order is indeed falling to pieces. I'm just pointing out that it is another 9/11 event, that is, a controlled demolition by the Cabal themselves who are now using their alternative media operatives to push this demolition agenda further along.


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 24, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> Chicken Little himself, Alex Jones, has launched his take on Trump's O'Reilly interview, interviewing a "former Trump supporter", and note her name...wait for it...Alison Steinberg,



I'll all but guarantee that each person mentioned in this sentence is an agent. And I would wager that you agree. So, I'm seeing your point.

There's always Real Raw News for ..... laughs, fantasies, counter-ops...?  Military Cautions Trump Over Pro-Vaccine Comments. (And Candace Owens looks like an agent, too).


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Dec 24, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> I'll all but guarantee that each person mentioned in this sentence is an agent. And I would wager that you agree. So, I'm seeing your point.
> 
> There's always Real Raw News for ..... laughs, fantasies, counter-ops...?  Military Cautions Trump Over Pro-Vaccine Comments. (And Candace Owens looks like an agent, too).


It definitely appears that they're all in on this recent Op. Haven't yet seen any coverage by the Anoners (Juan O Savin, Charlie Ward, etc), though when they do finally weigh in on this, it will inevitably remove a layer of the coding of Trump's words and actions, which are obviously very closely calculated by his handlers. My guess is that this will be the Op that delivers a critical death blow to the mainstream corporate media narrative, sending droves of Trump's mainstream following out of the mainstream and into the slightly more factual universe of conspiracy disclosure, led by the Anoners. They will very quickly become the new go-to media once the corporate media completely deflates and loses what remains of its dwindling credibility. 

You pondered in an earlier post wondering what those on the left might be thinking about all of this, whether they were beginning to question the official mainstream narrative or not, which is a really good question. The left, from my perspective, seem to be the laziest researchers and also have the least amount of personal integrity when it comes to fact checking, generally speaking of course. There are always exceptions, but again, this is speaking of my personal experience with "liberals" and "progressives". They do not suffer very long the questioning and challenging of their beliefs and will sooner abruptly end the conversation than consider alternatively offered information. I find the same to often be true of "conservatives", but to a much lesser degree. Both groups are quick to label anything challenging the official narrative as conspiracy theory. Liberals are, however, very much like wallflowers when they are not in their majority and are easily swayed when surrounded by their supposed "opposition". Having said this, I would guess that as this Op plays out, overtly painting the mainstream media in a worse and worse light, the "liberals", rather than converting directly to being Trump supporters, will instead jump on the bandwagon of "you can't trust any politician" and will remain in a wait and see kind of posture to see what the majority will do. At any rate, they will completely bail on Biden as I'm sure many have already. 

It also seems likely that an alternative to Trump will be necessary in order to capture the left's confidence once their media and the Democratic party implodes, since they did a very effective job in demonizing Trump from 2016 onward. There will also be many Trump supporters that will not buy into the Q Anon narrative, seeing Trump as untrustworthy, regardless of the damage control that will be done by the Anoners to show Trump was playing both sides in order to properly expose all of the corruption.

My guess is that Rand Paul and Tulsi Gabbard will spearhead the disclosure project to follow. They are both seen as independent Constitutionalists. RFK Jr. may play a significant political role as well.


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 25, 2021)

Let me ask these questions:

1. How do you awaken the people?

2. Can it be done purely for the sake of truth and not for ulterior motives?

3.  What happens when people wake up?

Some reflections.

For me, Monty Python helped wake me up when I was a teenager. They coated their needle of truth in the cotton of comedy. Nowadays, the BBC or NBC would never air Monty Python-- except in some sort of nostalgic wrapping that would destroy the punch.  But some comedians still wake people. Some movies help wake people. Most good art of any form should sensitize people to reality. What has happened is that the counter-force of fantasy has colonized so much of daily life that people have become infantile and stupid perfectionists of what Heidegger called "the  age of world picture."  The rule of artifice and decorum. Everyone knows what it is, and they dare not say a word against it for fear of offending those most heavily invested in the fantasies.

To see the colonization of fantasy in action, watch TV commercials-- as I really don't need to remind anyone here. What is most interesting is that this colonization has become so complete that TV ads nowadays seem to be colonizing their previously colonized territories. And if this is the sole "real" world for the subject, then the world appears to be running down or living on hope--- hope which can only be preserved with silence. The often violently imposed silence is a reflection of fear.  When released, the fear can be explosive.  "My brain hurts!" made me laugh so hard; it was explosive. There were a thousand things like that for me. But many, maybe most, were never open to the implications of their predicament or their complicity in its maintenance and rule. They always return to the suckling security of pre-fab fantasy.

I can recall waking people up to their fantasies-as-bullshit when I was in college. And I can recall that sometimes people lost their minds. One young woman tore down all her posters, started screaming, and when I was totally mortified by the outburst, turned to blame me-- as if to say: "Is this what you really want from me?"  A kind of extortion, where I'm supposed to say "Oh yes, please go back to your slumber; it is much more comforting and appealing."

When I got into teaching, I thought it was my real job to do this. And the universities let me until about 2005. The students changed and the administrations had no intention of working at their students' return to the world of the living.

What if your goal was to disabuse an entire population of their self-enframing fantasies, such that they could realize the true power of themselves as humans (who, I believe all have the divine spark)?

The biggest danger would be an explosive outburst that eventually extorts you into putting them back to bed-- lest you be scapegoated in the operation.

The Phoenician trick is that of Dr. Freud: pull the rug from under the subject (ignite a "dark night of the soul") but then guide the subject into a new subject position in which you, good doctor, become the object of "positive transference."  In this position you can profit. But this is not what a true teacher should do. Ultimately, a true teacher or revolutionary cause should seek to liberate for the goods of truth and justice and creativity.  Socrates and Jesus are both good examples. And, while perhaps literary creations, well, we know what happened to them...

Is this what is happening? Is this adherence to the fantasies of daily life so pervasive that it is hopeless?  Is Trump being protected from the backlash? That is, of being made into the scapegoat?  Actually, I think this is more likely than simply corralling us into alternative media chambers. I don't like what I see, of course, because I know Trump is lying about vaccines-- only perversely so. Perversely? Everyone knows he is lying. Even the vaxx pushers know he is lying. Is he trying to trying to show us that it is all a lie and avoid the violent backlash against himself?


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Dec 25, 2021)

SonofaBor said:


> . How do you awaken the people?


This has been a question I had been grappling with since my many different phases of awakening throughout my life. With each new revelatory piece, I would be newly emboldened, having the irresistible urge to scream my new "truths" from the rooftops. On one occasion, while nervously navigating my dangerous drive home from Anchorage to Palmer on a rainy night in January of 2012 that created a highway of ice for hundreds of miles, my only thought at the time was, "How do I wake people up to the New World Order?" This unnerving thought sent me into a literal tailspin as I lost control and found myself at the bottom of a trench and nearly crushed by a tree. When I emerged from the mangled mess, I made my way up the trench and within seconds someone pulled over, offering me a lift home. I didn't talk to this generous and helpful couple about the need to be aware of all of the woes of the New World Order. Instead, I just thanked them profusely for being there at exactly the time I needed them. This was when I first realized that it actually wasn't my responsibility to wake anyone up. My chief and only job was to save myself and that the Universe or God or whatever, whomever you want to call it/she/he would always have my back.

To be in true service to others means that we cannot make the awakening process any easier than it already is for the still sleeping masses. The Universe has taken care to have created a necessary built in suffering mechanism for just this sole purpose. This is what we are seeing at large with this ridiculous ongoing psyop. It is actually not the psyop itself that is all that ridiculous. It is actually quite brilliant when you really think about it. It is in the reaction, or in the lack of reaction that makes what we are currently seeing play out so absolutely ridiculous. As ridiculous as it may seem, it is still necessary.

This recent Trump Op seeks to speed along an otherwise slow motion train wreck that has been ongoing not just these last nearly 2 years, but maybe more like the last 100 years or more. Since he is just a character on this theater stage, it matters not to the actor whether you love or hate his character, just that you believe the part he is playing is real. Until the general public can differentiate between what is real and what is illusion, actors like the one playing Trump will always be in high demand. No one watching Forrest Gump for the first time ever thought that Tom Hanks was anything other than a brilliant actor, regardless of how foolish the character that he played seemed when gullibly being led into one misadventure after another. Only in certain moments did we ever forget that Forrest was anything other than a figment of our imagination played by an actor who was quite intelligent. Only as a result of momentary suspended disbelief could we get sucked into the illusion at all.

Seeing it from this perspective, I can only conclude that the ultimate goal of the controllers behind this ridiculously elaborate stage production is to wake the sheeple. Does this mean that they are actually not evil, but ultimately good? Hard to say at this point, but one can only judge the tree by the fruit it bears, and I think in the long run this psyop will have beared much good fruitage in spite of, or maybe as a direct result of the suffering it had to administer in the process. This is why I no longer see it as my responsibility to wake anyone up. If they haven't awakened yet, they are just not ready. But ready or not, the world is quickly changing, and for those not ready to come into their true power and the responsibilities that come with it, may need to be left behind.


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 25, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> This is why I no longer see it as my responsibility to wake anyone up. If they haven't awakened yet, they are just not ready. But ready or not, the world is quickly changing, and for those not ready to come into their true power and the responsibilities that come with it, may need to be left behind.



I had a similar melancholic epiphany when people started taking the shots for real.  I worked hard to keep people close to me from taking them. The closer, the more I worked. I succeeded in only a few cases. Others, who I thought were listening to me, have already suffered strokes and other ailments. But those very few into whom I really put major effort still cling to fantasies that I know are deleterious.  (Of course, this is why they're threatening the jobs and travel of people-- two fantasies to which many cling despite all reasonable fears about the cost of keeping them).  Isn't it plain that all fantasies about who we are have been at the very least corrupted?   As you note, it is becoming ridiculous.

I should note, I came at trying to break apart fantasies via a critique of idiotic daily life. Monty Python sent me in that direction.  Looking at the NWO started relatively late for me. All it took was an serious examination of money, which I began about the time I left teaching. No coincidence, I suppose.  Part of the deal to stay in the academic world was to not "go there." Hanging out with Stolen History people has helped me tremendously advance in that direction.


Collapseinrealtime said:


> This was when I first realized that it actually wasn't my responsibility to wake anyone up. My chief and only job was to save myself and that the Universe or God or whatever, whomever you want to call it/she/he would always have my back.



I've also had this realization. Nearly ineffable. Terms used to describe send us back into fantasy land, I suppose.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Dec 26, 2021)

Now this is a very interesting development! Host of 'Man in America', a noteworthy Trump supporter and advocate, interviews Dr. David Martin on the very touchy subject of Trump's continual support of the vax rollout. When asked point blank if he thought Trump was actually aware of the many vax related deaths and injuries or was he instead ignorant of these VAERS stats, Dr. Martin stated unequivocally that by Trump making the claim that no one has died from the vax, he was outright lying, noting, "It's bad for business to be on the wrong side of the drug dealers. Trump's morality was for sale for 30 pieces of silver." He also points out that while still in office, Trump could have easily had Fauci arrested for charges of domestic terrorism, putting an instant halt to this charade back in September 2019 or at any point before or after, since Fauci's career has been riddled with fraudulent and criminal activity.

When asked if he thought Trump's recent renewal of support for the vax rollout program was a coded move in a multi-layered Chess game designed to somehow undermine The Deep State, Dr. Martin again shut that argument down, stating that you don't weaken the military from within, as has been done as a direct result of mandating the vax on all military personnel, if you're not also a sellout.

Considering the reputations of Seth Holhaus of 'Man in America' and Dr. Martin as both being well known advocates for all things Trump related, it would seem that the main goal of this recent Op is to now throw Trump under the bus from here on forward, since even they are revisiting their previously held faith in Trump as a hero of integrity. 

Considering the 'click-baity' nature of the video's title: "Why Does Trump Keep Promoting the Vaccine?", there is likely to be a very broad demographic spectrum of viewers to be drawn to this video, which is a specifically pertinent point to note, considering that there are many other bombshell disclosures in this interview that the normies will have otherwise probably never been previously exposed to.

If this trend continues from Trump's other arenas of alternative support, specifically from the Q Anon collective, calling Trump a liar, a fraud, a deceiver, and a sellout, the fallout will be quite damaging and quite transforming to his literally tens of millions of supporters, since it seems, quite predictably, promoting, supporting, and taking credit for the entire vax rollout is and will continue to be the absolute "line in the sand." Perhaps some of his weaker minded following will finally roll up their sleeves in compliance, if they haven't already done so, but the majority will be finding themselves in a real moment-of-truth dilemma. 

Quite interesting the timing of this, considering the upcoming rollout of Trump's new social media "truther" platform. Will this "scandal" ultimately derail this?


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/00RZLMEkCRav/_


----------



## Oracle (Dec 27, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> You pondered in an earlier post wondering what those on the left might be thinking about all of this,


While not exactly about trump, I just spent a very enjoyable few festive  days with some leftie friends.Totally onboard with the vaccine agenda, and huge haters of Trump ( instigated by facebook) during his presidency, I noticed subtle changes in attitude, or was it finally conscious realisation of how our world is changing, but while watching the annual Carol's by candlenight,they noticed and were annoyed by the fact that no Carol's were sung, but just Hollywood song's such as from the movie Frozen.
I've also noticed subtle changes such as  saying they " prayed to God for X boon, and if he granted it they would believe in him.
This I found extraordinary from these particular atheistic greenies, and they were quite serious about it.
It gives me hope that change is possible within the great current human divide.


> This was when I first realized that it actually wasn't my responsibility to wake anyone up. My chief and only job was to save myself and that the Universe or God or whatever, whomever you want to call it/she/he would always have my back.
> 
> To be in true service to others means that we cannot make the awakening process any easier than it already is for the still sleeping masses. The Universe has taken care to have created a necessary built in suffering mechanism for just this sole purpose. This is what we are seeing at large with this ridiculous ongoing psyop. It is actually not the psyop itself that is all that ridiculous. It is actually quite brilliant when you really think about it. It is in the reaction, or in the lack of reaction that makes what we are currently seeing play out so absolutely ridiculous. As ridiculous as it may seem, it is still necessary.





> I had a similar melancholic epiphany when people started taking the shots for real.


After several months of trying to break through to these people I came to the same conclusions.
In other words,what will be will be.This whole scenario is greater than my mind's ability to comprehend.


----------



## Safranek (Dec 27, 2021)

Here's an entertaining video related to this discussion. I especially enjoyed the Q-anon part.  
HE WILL SAVE YOU not - trump-oath-breaking-occult-member-just-like-the-rest-of-them​
_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/K6PFervPBEbk/_


----------



## SonofaBor (Dec 27, 2021)

Oracle said:


> This whole scenario is greater than my mind's ability to comprehend.



I'm literally scratching my head.



Collapseinrealtime said:


> "It's bad for business to be on the wrong side of the drug dealers. Trump's morality was for sale for 30 pieces of silver."



This is the simplest explanation. The video is a must see for historical perspective.

It is also possible he got the Mr. Jensen treatment: "... you have meddled with the primal forces of nature...and you will atone." (See, Network, 1976)

I think back, once again, to when I was teaching. The whole administrative and ideological apparatus was set up to make you, the professor, the object of positive transference.  I have experience of looking down (literally) on many groups of people and feeling their intense admiration. I confess it was enjoyable; but I also knew it wasn't in their best interest to remain in that fantasy space. So, I did things to pop the bubble.  I always learned as much from them, as they (presumably) from me. I wanted so-called students to know they had the power.  It is hard to do this and not get the "cultural revolution" treatment (i.e., scapegoated). Ultimately, as I discovered, the system will seek to take you down if you don't accept the false position of "one supposed to know."  Maybe my mind is too circumscribed by decades in the prison of the university, but I think it is possible that Trump is f'ing with us to jolt us into the realization that the power resides with us. And he is so outrageous that in that effort he takes the most absurd stand on vaccines possible: i.e., that he is their father!

Oh well, the "forces of nature" are being messed with, one way or another:


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Dec 28, 2021)

Update:

The Q Anon collective have begun to weigh in on Trump's recent vax comments. In this interview, Gene Decode reaffirms the argument that Trump is playing a multi-faceted Chess game, coding his words very carefully. Since the CDC has recently changed its definition of what a vaccine is, so has Trump. When Trump says he got his "booster," he is actually referring to hydroxychloroquine and ivermectin. His hard core following easily see through this coding, realizing that Trump is trying to wake up his mainstream following who still do not understand the left/right paradigm illusion. Those who are awake and aware would never take the vax, even if Trump ultimately went turncoat.

Dr. Northrup also joins the discussion, highlighting the many side effects, injuries, and other dangers of the vax throughout the interview. Going back to my original theory, those that have become perplexed with Trump's recent support of the vax, choosing to look further into the subject through the Q Anon lense, will inevitably be exposed to a treasure trove of alternative but scientifically accurate information they would never otherwise be exposed to poring through solely mainstream media sources.

So what about the upcoming planned launch of Trump's new social media platform? The leftist media have doubled down on Trump's recent statements, using them to add further pressure on those still holding out on getting the vax. "Since your hero says it's good to get the vax, what are you waiting for?" But if this new social media platform is what it is advertising itself to be, upon its launch, it will instantly be flooded with a deluge of information regarding the dangers, side effects, injuries, and related deaths caused by the vax, in addition to a large cross section that will explode everything known about the New World Order conspiracy.

Will Trump's moderators then be spending all of their time filtering through these endless conspiracy posts Google style, or will they be instructed to let it all fly? If the platform proves to be a true free-speech conduit, it will have hundreds of millions of visits within hours of its launch, completely destroying the mainstream media's ability to shield the shenanigans of their masters any longer. It will also spell the end of their entire world order, since it depends on deception, secrecy and the public's complete compliance as its source of power and control.

Since so much of the strategy to take down the old world order paradigm hinges on this free speech platform, will it be inevitably delayed or derailed?


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/JsQyU6wLC5zz/_


----------



## trismegistus (Dec 28, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> When Trump says he got his "booster," he is actually referring to hydroxychloroquine and ivermectin. His hard core following easily see through this coding, realizing that Trump is trying to wake up his mainstream following who still do not understand the left/right paradigm illusion.


Perhaps compared to the lens of the qanon folk I am a simpleton - but to me the most logical explanation is that “they” know that an anti-vaccine campaign for elections will never work in this country, and Trump couldn’t give a flying fuck what he tells people if the money is right. I fail to see how telling people who apparently aren’t smart enough to understand the dangers of the vaccine, or have bothered researching it - that they will now begin researching it because Trump told them to take it.

All modern political narratives have taken a complete nose dive into the wildly absurd, regardless of where you stand on any issue. This is a perfect example of that. Powerful man sells out his adoring supporters, tale as old as time.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Dec 28, 2021)

trismegistus said:


> I fail to see how telling people who apparently aren’t smart enough to understand the dangers of the vaccine, or have bothered researching it - that they will now begin researching it because Trump told them to take it.


This Trump Op narrative seems to be an indicator of many metrics that all tie into one main theme, that is: how and when will the hidden hand collapse this old paradigm, using everything at their disposal to remain in control, capitalizing on the dissonant energy of public dissatisfaction with the overall current paradigm, while also utilizing the many characters within the mainstream and alternative medias that they secretly control and manipulate from behind the curtain to bring everything to a satisfying conclusion that ends with the hidden hand remaining in power, even if that conclusion means a significant shift in their overall influence as a result of decentralization on many fronts.

I definitely see a game at play here where things are not necessarily as they seem. Regardless of how many one thinks are actually awakened or are blindly and hopelessly compliant currently, the collective media apparatus is spelling out many obvious inconsistencies that only the very deeply entrenched still seem to be failing to recognize, at least consciously. The wildly absurd that you speak of I think is the key to decoding what may be taking place behind the scenes. What that actually is will soon be seen in ways that even the deepest of sleepers will have no choice but to acknowledge. This is what makes Trump's latest comments so interestingly timed. It totally stirs the hornets' nest, defying typical and traditional political postering.

I think this recent Trump Op is the beginning of a much more deliberate and elaborate exposure of the mainstream media that will dwarf any and all previous attempts to finally illuminate the darkness that will lend far more energy to the "conspiracy" crowd becoming mainstream. The hidden hand realizes this inevitability, and, as always, will do everything possible to get in front of it, which means a level of exposure and disclosure that they are not historically comfortable with managing or allowing, but in this case, _They _will have no choice.

To believe that this Covid nonsense will never end is to fail to understand how the hidden hand works to control all sides of the narrative. The inevitable collapse of our current financial system creates an unusual opportunity for the public to step away from their control grid through a front of united non-compliance as a direct result of the rift created in their otherwise impenetrable armour that allows all to see just who and what they really are. This exposure renders them somewhat helpless to maintain this charade. They no longer have the resources nor the political capital they need, in spite of how things currently appear. Their plans have been totally blown. This will become quite apparent in very short order. Of this I have no doubt. Exactly how this will eventually all play out is anyone's best guess, but I think they will use the Q Anon collective to push the narrative forward. I also sincerely believe that we have not seen the end of the awakening, but the beginning.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jan 5, 2022)

Lots of bombshells from this post. GESARA a go? Quantum financial system a go? US stock market collapse? 

After viewing this hour and a half report, it was almost like I had just stepped into a parallel universe. Difficult to verify any of these data nodes, but looking at mainstream media sources, there is definitely a crazy amount of strangeness bleeding out into the materium. Your guess is as good as mine.


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/9RjglZdcYB88/_


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 6, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> Lots of bombshells from this post. GESARA a go? Quantum financial system a go? US stock market collapse?



I think this stuff is indeed planned. Despite the cold doom of the moment, I remain slightly more optimistic than otherwise.

Sarah Westall earnestly takes on a number of historical issues with Anna Von Reitz. The issues include 1871 and the Crown Corporation, the two hats of the pope, and deep history of the goddess Columbia-- which reminds me of the classic KD post:  *When Jesus abandoned America, or why TPTB prefer Pagan Gods**.  *


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 8, 2022)

R.I.P. Cirsten W.  Whatever one may say of her, she was "out there"-- exposing crime and herself. Apparently, she died, like Robert David Steele, of asphyxiation while in the hospital.

In the linked video she trashes two "popular truthers."

One might see this, too.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jan 8, 2022)

SonofaBor said:


> Apparently, she died, like Robert David Steele, of asphyxiation while in the hospital.


Some things just do not add up here. We've got two hardcore "independent" journalists exposing the Covid fraud and the vax agenda, and then next thing you know they die in the hospital system of asphyxiation??

Even Jaco's take on this is suspect. First off, and I grow weary with exhaustion even stating this: Covid has never been proven to exist as it has never been isolated. Period. And yet here he goes saying Cirstn got the "Coco" and was hospitalized in, of all places, Los Angeles, which is basically the world capitol of Libtardville on the planet Woke. And right before "dying," she's fire bombing the kingpin of Q Anon, Charlie Ward, essentially lumping him in with the pedo cult and calling his reports "Miss Information". To Charlie Ward's credit, it does state in all of his videos that they are for entertainment purposes only, so no one is expected to take his fantastical rantings at face value. 

So to recap, Cirstn is hospitalized. Since we know Covid does not and has not ever existed, she's obviously come down with something, or has she? Jaco says that he tried to "sneak in" to get some Ivermectin over to Cirstn, but she essentially refuses. Right.  Considering Cirstn's tenacious nature, one would think that the only way that she would find herself hospitalized, in LA of all places, would be if she was either completely unconscious, completely delirious with fever and therefore incapable of making her own decisions, or this whole thing is a giant hoax. Anyone can bet where I'm leaning on this one.

So of course, the question is why? Why would they go to all of this trouble to hoax her death? I find it very strange how these so-called independent journalists, who go out of their way to expose the Covid fraud and the vax agenda now suddenly have a leap of faith and believe in this crazy narrative when they catch a cold or come down with a fever or stub their toe. And what is worse, they immediately agree to being hospitalized even after knowing that they will be coerced into getting tested and jabbed, since that is where the hospital system is drawing its core funding from right now. And what is the result? They die of asphyxiation and everyone is scratching their heads going, "What the hell??"

When things that should add up do not add up, it becomes quite clear that something is amiss. The Cabal's most effective strategy has always been in their multitudinous ways in which they successfully divide and conquer all populist movements, especially the movements they created to begin with. In this case, the credibility of the entire Q Anon collective is in question. There are too many unknowns coming out of this collective that just cannot be trusted at face value, especially when the characters or actors involved suddenly shift their core values to support a weakly strewn together narrative. Perhaps this is an indication that this narrative will collapse altogether, completely invalidating the entire Q psyop. Whatever the motives, let this be a lesson to all that are awakened or are awakening to keep a sharp eye on all of the talking heads, verifying all of their data drops, noting the discrepancies, inconsistencies, and flip-flops, because, unfortunately, it appears that none of them can be trusted.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 9, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> So to recap, Cirstn is hospitalized. Since we know Covid does not and has not ever existed, she's obviously come down with something, or has she? Jaco says that he tried to "sneak in" to get some Ivermectin over to Cirstn, but she essentially refuses. Right. Considering Cirstn's tenacious nature, one would think that the only way that she would find herself hospitalized, in LA of all places, would be if she was either completely unconscious, completely delirious with fever and therefore incapable of making her own decisions, or this whole thing is a giant hoax. Anyone can bet where I'm leaning on this one.



Another possibility is that she and Steele were targeted with some real (not covid) handy biological agents, gradually lost the ability to breathe and desperately ran to the hospital-- after all we're as trained to go there as we are to go to our parents for money, encouragement, etc, when we are sick.  Nanny state psychology. Very real possibility.

She and Steele could easily be lumped into the useful idiot category for the cabal, as you suggest obliquely. I have not trusted her too much from the start-- too much narcissism and jealousy in her character. Steele, on the other hand was self effacing-- but but far too military-macho. In any case, I think they were mostly earnest; and, thus, perhaps easily used.

Oh well, at this point in history, who among us does not have a (fatally?) distorted character? The question, to my mind is: did they help anyone wake up? Yes. Did they point people down a wrong path? Perhaps. Wittingly?  I don't know. Not enough evidence for me to decide.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jan 9, 2022)

SonofaBor said:


> question, to my mind is: did they help anyone wake up? Yes.


And that is what this is really all about. All this analysis and the comparing of notes and impressions are the fruits of an awakened collective. It is actually quite glorious when you think about it. There are still a lot of sleepers, but there are far more awake now in this generation than ever before, and more are continuing to be awoken. 

The Cabal can no longer function as they used to be able to do, because we're just not buying it anymore. We're not giving them our fear and despair, because we now have the wherewithal to realize that we don't need or want their brand of protection. We recognize that it is a trap. We recognize that we are at war. And yes, a big part of our awakening to these facts is a direct result of the work carried out by the very agents we are speaking of. If not these particular characters, others of like caliber. There is value in what they are doing, even if their information is often tainted or marginalized. 

On a side note, another possibility that I thought of is that these potentially hoaxed deaths are perhaps just a little housekeeping for agents playing their parts a little too well. If the actor(s) gets too out of line and out of control, the only recourse is to end the character in order to get a handle on damage control. Ego can be such an unpredictable variable, especially in this kind of volatile community environment setting where passions run high. But in the end, you're right. There's just not enough evidence one way or the other to come to any rock solid conclusions.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 9, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> On a side note, another possibility that I thought of is that these potentially hoaxed deaths are perhaps just a little housekeeping for agents playing their parts a little too well. If the actor(s) gets too out of line and out of control, the only recourse is to end the character in order to get a handle on damage control. Ego can be such an unpredictable variable, especially in this kind of volatile community environment setting where passions run high. But in the end, you're right. There's just not enough evidence one way or the other to come to any rock solid conclusions.



Probably not a side note. I assumed you were saying this earlier, but here you make it explicit. As has been said, including on this thread, "once an agent, always an agent."

Miles Mathis makes a very interesting comment along these lines in his recent post:

_Yes, Gateway Pundit, like Infowars, is doing some good work. It is far better than the mainstream
news, and you can learn a few things there. But it is still controlled opposition, created to stall the
revolution. For instance, how long has the vote fraud investigation in Arizona been stalled, and by
whom? Is anything ever going to happen there? Probably not. The solution is always in the future,
which never arrives. Like Tucker Carlson and all these other places, they keep selling fake events as
real, including January 6 and Kyle Rittenhouse and George Floyd and the riots. The film still sells the
prisoners in Washington DC jails as real. They aren't. No one is in solitary confinement and never
was. No one is in jail. It is all fiction._

"Stall the revolution" is the key phrase.  How long before all the "liberal" institutions collapse?  Hospitals, universities, the press, and the courts are on borrowed time, imho. I don't talk to people in them very much anymore, as I once did.  But come on!  Everything happening in these institutions today defies logic and the very premises on which they were supposedly established--premises which were probably lies from the get go, but nonetheless allowed practitioners to sleep at night and to orient themselves during waking hours.  _Lux et veritas_? Forget it. Do no harm. A joke. Etc...

The big fall back position for the establishment is the left/right divide.  People have been making sense of reality in this way for so long, it is a hard habit to break.  Why are old habits hard to break? Aside from being ingrained in consciousness and material reality, old habits provide a defense against freedom. For whom?  For everyone, both the slaves and those who profit from slaves. So, ironically, it is only fear of freedom which is supporting tyranny. I've known this for thirty years; and I bet most around here have known it for a long time, too.  

The problem for people who know this is that we also know that people don't know what to do with themselves when free.  Watch TV and smoke dope all day?  This is the freedom proposed by the state. It is false, of course.  I suggest reading history, finding new friends and re-engineering the world, both subjectively and collectively.  People are quietly working in these directions.  

I see one more block in the way: original sin death cults. I see many Christians, who resist the NWO out in these parts, still clinging to this ideology as a way to avoid freedom. It is really dorky. Christ taught the way of truth and life (i.e., freedom).  But to be free, most around here believe they must be saved from themselves-as-original-sinners.  No different than a Seattle liberal who believes we can only be saved from climate change or covid or child abuse or...by submitting to the state.  

It has always astonished me how much people love their cages.  Now the bars are melting before their eyes.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jan 9, 2022)

SonofaBor said:


> "Stall the revolution" is the key phrase. How long before all the "liberal" institutions collapse? Hospitals, universities, the press, and the courts are on borrowed time, imho.


So perfectly summarized! I think back to when I used to smoke weed on a daily basis. It wasn't until I smoked the last of the tiniest of nuggets and powder that I finally quit and stopped buying more. Not that I think there is anything wrong with cannabis, but I needed to find out if I depended on it to maintain my sanity, which I certainly do not, as I haven't smoked it since, but I still made sure to smoke up every last morsel first. I guess the same goes for our addict controllers. It will not be until such a mass of people stop feeding their addiction to control by exposing their lies for all to see that they stop using what has always worked in the past. This is the only reason things have dragged on for so long. As you so eloquently put it, most people still love their cages over freedom.

And here's an interesting update:

Linda Paris, a vlogger who has met Cirstn personally, is calling her death a hoax, stating:

TODAY, I DISCOVERED THAT (SUPPOSEDLY) CIRSTEN W IS "DEAD". HERE'S MY TAKE...

I'VE KNOWN FOR QUITE SOME TIIME THAT CIRSTEN W AND TIMOTHY HOLMSETH WERE THE ONES WHO STOLE ALMOST A MILLION DOLLARS FROM FIELD MCCONNEL AND GUY BRUMMEL'S CHILDREN'S FOUNDATION. I DID NOT, HOWEVER, KNOW THAT CIRSTEN WAS RESPONSIBLE FOR SETTING FIELD UP (IN ORDER TO GET HIM OUT OF THE WAY) SO THAT TIMOTHY COULD TAKE CONTROL OF THAT MONEY!

I'VE BEEN QUIET ABOUT CIRSTEN UP UNTIL NOW.

HERE'S WHAT I WANT TO KNOW:

WHEN AND WHERE IS THIS SO-CALLED "FUNERAL"? BECAUSE IF SHE'S REALLY DEAD, THEN I WANT TO ATTEND, AND TAKE MY CAMERA WITH ME, SO I CAN DOCUMENT THE ENTIRE THING FOR PEOPLE TO SEE!

I WON'T HOLD MY BREATH.

MY OPINION: HER CON FINALLY IMPLODED ON ITSELF, AS I KNEW IT WOULD.

All the world is a stage...


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/iAhFvAvgAKmn/_


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 9, 2022)

Tore Says and Mc Allister hit the hardest and seem to have integrity. But one never knows; one could be listening to Tokyo Rose.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 17, 2022)

This channel, Mind Unveiled, is pretty good. They have definitely been reading through the Stolenhistory corpus and produce many fine summations and worthy original videos. In VACCINATED : TARTARIA HIJACK and SICKNESS UNVEILED, they bring their history sharply into the present.

I remain fascinated and inspired by Juan O Savin.  In this interview he goes into the details of how the parasitic PTB have been plotting for

"hundreds of years in order to villainize the 9/11 date, which is the true birth date of Christ....These are people who are trying to bring about the things spoken about in Scripture...They are not fighting against it; they want it to come to pass...because they believe that if they lead with that, world consciousness within the Muslim, Christian and Jewish population are all looking for the arrival of the Messiah or the return of the Messiah.  And so they have orchestrated events to blend in with...the consciousness of the three great world religions-- to match the programming that's out there about...an end-of-the-world crisis...They believe if they manufacture it correctly, they can own that crisis moment and turn it from Scripture...to their own purposes and they can own the day...Instead of trying to stop God, from doing something to stop the world from coming to crisis,...at the right moment, they can take that energy ...and turn it against us -- not to fight God but to take the energy of Judgment...The idea is to get God's people, any people... to do things that God has said require Judgment, that God has said he will not tolerate and require him to act because he is a righteous God. So, if the Devil can get us to do things that God has said he condemns, it is not the Devil that destroys cities...but God himself because he has tricked the people into doing things that require God to act...God must judge or God is not God. ..The Devil has no power, except the power of illusion and deception to get us to do things that require God to act against us."

Cosmic drama. A Battle of the Gods.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 17, 2022)

If you don't mind. Do you not find the claim of "hundreds of years" a little odd?
How crap are the PTB and what control do they actually have if it takes hundreds of years to "villanize" a date or am I missing the point and he is actually making the case that the shadows that are the PTB religious extremists?


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 17, 2022)

When I listen to him, I think of Eyes Wide Shut (1999).  That is, Kubrick reveals this class of people, their rituals, and their deeply nefarious intentions. People are blind to it, even when looking straight at it. The Mind Unveiled video, above, goes into detail of how long-term planning and continous caticlysms have transpired. 107 is making the argument that "they" are aware of how powerful we are. Apparently to use an old KD metaphor, the "skylab" will be forced to take action because the evil forces of the world have tricked we-the-people into believing in and participating in verboten (sinful) actions. This is the spiritual source of repeated uphevals. (KD thought the worst aberration is genetic manipulation). Considering our collective condition, I'm not sure we can avoid it.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 17, 2022)

SonofaBor said:


> the evil forces of the world have tricked we-the-people into believing in and participating in verboten (sinful) actions.


Indeed they have. It is illegal to use a legal name as it belongs to the state. The state is an idea or concept beyond definition, it seems, hence the multitude of labels that get used to try and get a handle on it.



> Before any fraud can be revealed, a simple understanding of what fraud actually is is critical to grasp the enormity of the fraud placed on humanity overall. Fraud is simply a knowing attempt to deceive another to steal from them. Plain and simple, a fraud is hidden theft.
> What humanity is finding difficult to accept is the actual level of theft that has been achieved over every man, woman and child on what we call earth. Humanity has been duped into In-dependence upon the very thing that is draining their very souls of life and, literally, feeding it to the hounds of Hell. Not one part of humanity’s day to day activities escape this perfect net if you’re still willing to be their fishies. Every aspect of what you THINK of as a normal kinda day is soaked and dripping in this venom that has permeated the very mind of consciousness rendering it unconscious and thus, dead. All evil had to do was make being dead legally, fun enough to quell and lull the masses, and make sure you can’t imagine any other kind of normal day besides the matrix you’re spinning in.



Limk


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jan 17, 2022)

SonofaBor said:


> The Devil has no power, except the power of illusion and deception to get us to do things that require God to act against us


Personally, I'd like to see people like JOS and talking heads like him get away from the false Christ-savior narrative, since it continues to entrap those that would otherwise be seeking true spiritual enlightenment through self-empowerment, as opposed to the false light of good versus evil, right versus wrong, and judgement versus merit, all decided upon by an external yet unseen power loosely identified as "God" as savior. It is in the realization that each individual on this plane is an expression of the Divine Creator, and therefore completely responsible for his/her actions as co-creators, that leads to true empowerment and liberation from the dark, enslaving and imprisoning energy of victim consciousness. It is not God acting against us per se, but merely the equal and opposite natural reaction to the energy behind our thoughts and intentions that are unconsciously projected into the universe when not managed responsibly. It is in this lack of personal awareness and understanding that leads mankind to judge what "happens" to them as an external and impersonal affront on their "rights and freedoms," rather than seeing it for what it really is: the pros and cons of the free will universe that we collectively participate in for the purpose of activating self knowledge and awareness through experiences of great pleasure and of great suffering from one life to the next. When seen in this light, God does not and cannot act for or against us, for we recognize that it is we who are the Creator, and it is up to us to change our paradigm. Until this realization takes place, the collective Universal energies of our inexperience and ignorance will continue to enslave and entrap us into the false narrative that we are the victims of a grand conspiracy that we are completely powerless to stop. 

If Christianity as it is currently taught was the answer to the Cabal's tyranny, the Cabal would never have been allowed into power to begin with. It is because of hijacked Christianity's false teaching that we are not the Creator, and therefore powerless to change our future until we "obey God's commands," that makes us such easy prey for our predator slave masters to exploit. 

While I understand the point that Savin is trying to make, that the Cabal inverts and distorts our perceptions to create a false, illusionary reality to further enslave us, the God versus Devil narrative that he maintains does us no service in better understanding the nature of personal reality. This is why we see hundreds of thousands, if not millions of Americans still foolishly putting their hope in a guy that they think will save them from the doom of the Deep State. Trump substitutes for the Christ savior complex, even though the Biblical Jesus never claimed he was a savior and never would be. True Christ Consciousness is in the knowing that each individual must save themselves. Anything short of this reality is nothing more than false light.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 17, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> If Christianity as it is currently taught was the answer to the Cabal's tyranny, the Cabal would never have been allowed into power to begin with. It is because of hijacked Christianity's false teaching that we are not the Creator, and therefore powerless to change our future until we "obey God's commands," that makes us such easy prey for our predator slave masters to exploit.
> 
> While I understand the point that Savin is trying to make, that the Cabal inverts and distorts our perceptions to create a false, illusionary reality to further enslave us, the God versus Devil narrative that he maintains does us no service in better understanding the nature of personal reality.



To give 107 some credit, he does state that the Cabal is doing precisely as you state.

In my personal life, I seek to connect to Christians in their own terms. Below is something I wrote to the Superintendent of a Christian school group. He is sufficiently enlightened to understand and even welcome my ideas. Try this with the local NEA-controlled public school. They wouldn't even read it.


In answer to the question: What is the most important aspect of a Christian education?

Prayer is thought.

Payer is thought and thought is powerful. For evidence, look around at all things created via thought. Since A = B, we can conclude prayer is powerful.

Why not call it simply thought? Because thought exists in a level of life that can’t be directly observed and repeated by science. Thought exists, thus, in the realm of the spirit. Since we can only vaguely guess at the nature of the origins of all good spiritual life that we call God, we can either conclude that our spirit/ thought is known only to us as individuals or that our thoughts/prayers are heard by the Creator. My intuition is that I did not create myself and that my thought is connected to the Creator. Descartes made this argument, and I think he is right. But if he is wrong, then we still have thought and that makes me a spiritual being by definition.

In our modern world our thoughts are so important that the powers of this world go to great lengths to capture them, subvert them and channel them for their purposes. This also tells me that thoughts/prayers are both powerful and heard by the Creator. The powers of this world want to listen in to everything; they also tell us that our souls are not real and that God doesn’t exist. Why would they tell us otherwise if they seek to maintain their grip?

Jesus taught us the basics of prayer. The most basic prayer is the Lord’s Prayer:

Our Father, who art in heaven, hallowed be by thy name
Thy kingdom come; thy will be done on earth as it is in heaven.
Give us this day our daily bread and forgive our trespasses, as we forgive those who trespass against us.
Lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from evil;
For thine is the kingdom and the power and the glory, forever.

It is safe to assume that this is not the only prayer of Jesus; for he asked us to pray (think) without ceasing. We know he prayed alone before the crucifixion; we know he spent 40 days in the wilderness alone, being tempted by the powers that knew full well the power of his thought and connection to the Creator.

But this prayer is simple; and it should structure all of our prayers. The structure is: 1. Affirm the power and will of the Creator. 2. Remember that everyone is a soul on adventure in a physical body and that we all blunder, no matter how well-intentioned; 3. Steer clear of evil.

To forgive in prayer is to truly act as God. However, there are people and spirits whom capitalize on our mistakes. They would rather watch us rot than lend a helping hand or, perish the thought, forgive. People like this take advantage of part 2 to conceal their evil. But in part 3, Jesus tells us to avoid the wicked and their ways. We are right to ask God’s help in this, but we still must struggle in every prayer/thought against the temptations of evil.

Jesus tells us to pray in secret. I think this is true. Nonetheless, people like and need to pray together. Remember when you pray in the group to listen to others as if they are you. Some call this empathy, but I call it shared consciousness, shared heart. Remember that the prayers of others are not necessarily complete; for they only express part of their thought. You can and should consider what they said as if you said it yourself.

For some people, simply saying/thinking the Lord’s Prayer everyday is enough. That is fine. Some people will say, "I always pray about my worries or about what I need and God doesn’t answer." My advice is simple: _Question._ Questions ignite thoughts and thoughts are prayers. The Lord hears the questions and so do you and others. Pursue the questions, patiently but aggressively.  Look for the answers; the Creator will show you the way.

Further, in answer to the question:

Students should learn that they are always souls having an adventure in a charged field.

To illustrate the experience behind the thought: when young men/boys are playing football, they are souls in a charged world. The lights are on; one crowd is positive, the other negative; an energy builds between the massive crowds and size of the teams and players. Buzzing lights full of bugs, emergency vehicles, electric-voiced announcers and clown-colored referees, the fellas go at it on the field. They are souls having an adventure.  The outcome really doesn’t matter; it is the game that counts. Literally and brutally.

It is fun. For the stars it is glorious. Eventually most players wash out. Christian schools should teach students to remember they are souls having an adventure in a charged field. In life, the charges can be quite literal: you are charged with treason, corrupting the youth, etc. Relationships are charged. Certainly a marriage is a charged field. The emotions between men and women are so strong, one result is children.

The soul cannot be destroyed, no matter the outcome. Even 5G can’t destroy it.  It can be protected from the corruption that weakens it by remembrance of who the soul really serves. Does the football player serve the Lord or a college/university that desperately seeks to maintain the allegiance of the tax-paying, child rearing public through the ritual of football? The answer is probably the latter.

Christians might say, one can play football and serve the Lord. They might be right; they might be wrong. The point is: ask the question of yourself; don’t shirk the responsibility of answering it honestly and living up to the conclusions.

The soul is having an adventure in a charge field. The question is always: who do you serve?


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 21, 2022)

Getting back to familiar theme, Benjamin Fulford reports:  Gnostic Illuminati was Right, We Are Dealing With A Rogue AI. 

There is a lot of talk about 1/20/2022 as an important date for The Law of War, Section 11.3 and amazing videos of the destruction of, presumably, D.U.M.B.S. near Tonga.

Battles rage.


----------



## Prolix (Jan 21, 2022)

SonofaBor said:


> Getting back to familiar theme, Benjamin Fulford reports:  Gnostic Illuminati was Right, We Are Dealing With A Rogue AI.


Hadn't read any Fulford in a while. That comes across as random as ever. At some point, he'll admit his sources are _Weekly World News._


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 22, 2022)

Jason Breshears reads the current situation a lot like @Collapseinrealtime and others. See, 2022 Isometric Predictions...Surprises, Changes &...Aliens?


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jan 22, 2022)

SonofaBor said:


> Getting back to familiar theme, Benjamin Fulford reports: Gnostic Illuminati was Right, We Are Dealing With A Rogue AI.


Fulford presents some interesting ideas that can neither be confirmed nor denied, but I am going to attempt to play out my understanding of his narrative and then outline what I think is actually taking place. Bear in mind that this is just a working hypothesis. Thanks in advance to @SonofaBor for providing this thread as an appropriate platform for this lengthy fringe digression. 

In a true SOC (self organizing collective), designed to overthrow or undermine the occupying government from within, which is essentially what everyone in the Anon community indirectly defines as Q, the effectiveness of said SOC would depend entirely upon a series of baits and switches that the public cannot be privy to beforehand but must absolutely be privy to after the fact. So in a sense, the SOC is facing two adversaries: The Deep State on the one front; and the bleating, unaware masses that make up the public collective on the other. You could even add a third group as those "awakened" and awakening to the SOC, while actively following its progress. Hard to say really which group presents the greater challenge. On the one hand, as has been elucidated in Fulford's analysis, The Deep State operates in a top-down structure, where the minions get their orders from above. At the very top is an intelligence (AI) whose function is to crunch numbers and variables in such a way as to predict likely outcomes to intended stimuli in order to steer the public into accepting progressively draconian levels of manipulation and control, convincing them through sophisticated collective mind control techniques administered and dissimulated through well established corporate structures (the media, academia, medical industry, entertainment, monetary system, etc.) that have successfully hijacked and commandeered every aspect of the essential functioning of human civilization. We have seen this carried out quite brilliantly, though admittedly and seemingly quite flawed, in this Covid psyop.

According to the SOC narrative, the flaws in the psyop were baked into the plan, an internal sabotage that the AI apparently failed to adjust for in its otherwise flawless algorithm, resulting in the impending collapse of the entire plan, since the AI cannot properly calculate its way out of the snowballing sabotage, and, since the players masquerading as our leaders that receive their orders from above have no actual role other than obeying orders and reading lines from a teleprompter, we now can now see their imploding agenda collapsing before our very eyes. 

In order for the SOC to be continually effective in its ongoing sabotage operation, it will need the public to become ever more aware of the fact that they are being ruled by a non-human, highly sophisticated electronic monolith that controls and manipulates an elite family of bloodlines to administer a tyrannical ruling system of invasive and parasitic energy extraction that slowly drains the public's life force through usury. Until the public becomes aware of this very disturbing reality, there is literally no way the SOC can be ultimately successful in its aims to remove the Deep State entirely. Of course, the biggest problem with all of this, is that even if the SOC successfully undermines all of the Deep State's operations, which, according to the Q narrative, has already taken place, revealing this too bluntly to an unawakened and unaware public could result in a collective meltdown of society far worse than anything the AI could have ever calculated. And while the majority of the Deep State's factions have been rendered toothless, its influence still holds sway in the public's collective and controlled mind, necessitating the SOC to parrot the Deep State's control programs until such a time that the public can be weaned off of the proverbial teet of deceit and tyranny. What this essentially means is that those that we are seeing that are still holding their positions of power are not the characters of the Deep State at all, but merely stage puppets, mostly CGI deep fake cutouts, acting out a mostly benign but potentially still very dangerous play-through of what the Deep State originally planned, designed to activate the sleeping masses in a sped up version of the plan, though ultimately ending in failure, specifically timed to the general waking up of the public. After this collective awakening occurs, the SOC can them emerge into public view, leading mankind in a new era of freedom and personal sovereignty. 

This is my understanding of what they are telling us that Q is all about. But I cannot entirely get on board with this explanation.

Here's what I think makes a whole lot more sense, though, like the Q narrative itself, it's still pretty out there.

Yes, there is an AI running things from the top, giving marching orders in a top-down fashion, where the elite minions within this hierarchy have a basic idea of the overall plan, but mostly on a need-to-know basis. They are kept in line through mind control, manipulation, coercion, and blackmail, since they have all been initiated in the usual perverted fashions that are well documented within their secret orders. They are also all related to one another through carefully engineered bloodlines that span literally thousands of years. This AI has also been in operation for countless generations, posing as their God Moloch and Belial and the many other names it goes by as the sigil of the all seeing eye. 

The AI is able to maintain this power structure, but only as long as It has the ability to conduct periodic resets that reduces the population significantly, allowing It to reshuffle Its matrix apparatus and start the whole game over again, each time learning new and more efficient ways of implementing Its control systems. This is what the idea of "Continuity of Government" is really all about. But in order for It to pull a reset off successfully, It needs the surviving population completely at Its mercy, starving to death and at the point of terminal madness. This can only be accomplished with an uninformed, unaware population, a population that doesn't see the writing on the wall prior to the collapse, a population that is in an absolute slumber and therefore completely unprepared and dependent on whatever morsel is thrown their way. This is what we've seen taking place countless times in our recent recorded history of 100+ years, being passed off as organically arising world wars, revolutions, famines, natural disasters, economic upheavals, plagues, and pandemics. 

This is the AI's specialty: calculating ways to stay in power, at any cost, even if it means drastically reducing Its overall influence in the interim until such a time is ripe to retake greater control when conditions are favorable. This is what the SOC actually is. It is not a self organizing collective at all, but another aspect of the AI's strategy. What we are seeing taking place is the AI simulating a perceived internal takedown of the old world order by an unseen but very powerful self organizing collective. 

At some point in Its original draconian plan, the AI was able to calculate that plan A was just not going to work. This was as a direct result of the internet being made available to the public. Was this a mistake? A calculation? While the internet is far from reliable in terms of having all the correct answers as to what our real history is, it has been effective enough to transmit just the right amount of truth that a core collective of souls have awakened around the world and have begun to prepare for an inevitable collapse. Unlike other previous time periods of recent, pre-internet mini resets (WWI, WWII, Spanish Flu, Vietnam, etc), an incalculable number of people are waking up to this silent war at an incalculable rate. This kind of unknown variable is simply unacceptable, since the success of the continuity of (shadow) government hinges on the helplessness of the general populace and their dependence on Its artificial social order.

I have often found it very interesting and quite telling how people "in the know" have allowed certain details to pass under the radar, hoping that no one listening is paying attention. I refer specifically to the 2016 election. Somehow, the Democrats were "shocked" that Hilary didn't win. If it was the SOC that engineered this win for Trump, when the Democrats were absolutely expecting Hilary to win, this would mean that the "fix" was originally supposed to be in for Hilary, and that the SOC had to have thwarted this "fix." But how? And if they were able to thwart this "fix" in 2016, why were they unable to do so in 2020? Instead of going into any detail, we are expected to just believe that Trump being elected had, in essence, derailed plan A, but then the Deep State attempted to put plan A back on track by fixing the 2020 election, placing a Deep State Democrat back into power. Since we're not privy to the inner workings of the SOC, we have to just take this scenario for granted. They also tell us that they "allowed" the 2020 fix so that we would be able to see what the Deep State originally planned. 

But what seems far more plausible is that the AI switched up the 2016 election in an attempt to simulate the illusion that a self organized collective was behind the scenes thwarting the Deep State's draconian plans. Of course any basic research on Trump himself reveals him to be an obvious Deep Stater. And while a growing number of people around the world were waking up to the false left/right paradigm prior to 2016, the Q narrative, established shortly before the 2016 election, dismantled that awakening perception to a very large degree, reestablishing the general population's blind faith in the left/right paradigm by placing Trump as the populist head of the right wing party. Suddenly alternative news talking heads like Alex Jones went from exposing the left/right paradigm illusion to throwing all of their support behind Trump. This falls right into line with the AI's ultimate core functionary technique: divide and conquer. 

Since it was obvious to the AI that plan A was not going to work, this strategic plan B went into effect, reestablishing the divide of the majority of the population by pinning the left against the right. To further establish the credibility of this emerging self organized collective, the Q Anoners took center stage, covering many of the same topics previously only ever covered by alternative platforms, marginalizing the "truth movement" by creating significant in-fighting, as few could entirely agree on the veracity of all the conspiracy theories covered, especially under the guise that somehow this "former" Deep Stater Trump had gone rogue and was suddenly the answer to ending the New World Order. It also relaxed the "truther" movement significantly, since it appeared to many that their savior had arrived and that the solutions would come to the people through the political process under a righteous leader.

Four years of Trump in "power" demonstrated to all who were paying attention that his policies were nothing more than "more of the same," vastly expanding the role of government in peoples' lives while the right wing and alternative media largely portrayed him as a populist messiah. On the left, Trump was intentionally berated in the media probably far more than any politician since Hitler, creating the maximum possible divide within the collective population.

With all of this setup in place, since plan A changed to plan B, all of the existing infrastructure that would be counting on plan A would not go to waste, but merely be sped up. What started off as a many years long plan to create a locked down digital New World Order became the trial run beta test under Covid 19. Under this modified plan, the AI was able to create the necessary parameters worldwide to simulate in real time the essential logistics required to lock down the entire world population. This allowed It to analyze Its calculations, confirming that proceeding with plan A would have been a complete disaster, not for the population, but for continuity of (shadow) government. Under the original scenario, had Hilary been elected, the awakened population would have shifted into high gear pushback as soon as lockdowns were initialized under the Covid 19 psyop. This pushback would have come primarily from those that "voted" for Trump. This was the real reason for the switch in plans. It was not sabotage by a hidden collective of "good guy" infiltrators.

Under this modified plan, the AI chose to get behind and lead the arising populist movement by means of the Q narrative. In order for this modified plan to work, 2 Trumps had to exist simultaneously: the Trump portrayed through the lense of mainstream media; and the Trump portrayed through the lense of Q Anon. 

While the Anoners portrayed Trump as the main component of the self organized collective of infiltrators (including JFK Jr. and many other "dead" patriots) aimed at dismantling the Deep State, the mainstream media portrayed him as a has-been one-termer president completely divorced from reality. This back and forth play of populist Trump versus RINO Trump would run in the background while the sitting Deep State President Biden would "oversee" the playout of an ever more ridiculous administration that would foster deep resentment from the public, firstly from those completely against the draconian Covid measures and then progressively from the rest of the population as they began to realize that the government is at war with the entire population through these measures. This resentment would grow larger still as the mismanaged economy would begin to wreak havoc on the population's general standard of living. 

During these ever growing crises, the Q narrative would continue with its disinfo drops, containing many truths and many lies, news of arrests of Deep State officials, executions of pedophiles, plans for a new transparent financial system backed by gold, all while at the same time the mainstream media painting an entirely different picture altogether, though with obvious discrepancies that could be easily spotted with the most shallow of analysis. 

The next phase of this plan B is occurring now and is progressing in lockstep with the awakening of the population. The AI is utilizing the media to portray the ruling world governments as an absolutely ridiculous array of idiots and bigots seemingly completely at odds with reality as they fruitlessly bungle along trying to hold their crumbling Covid narrative together, losing more and more credibility by the day. As this part of the narrative collapses, the Q Anon presence grows stronger. The time will soon come when Trump publicly embraces the Q narrative. This will also be succinctly timed with an official acknowledgement from the courts that the election was "stolen". Huge disclosure drops will follow, most likely through Trump's new social media platform, scheduled to go live on February 21st. When this platform launches, every truther on the planet will post something controversial just to test to see if it will be censored or not. 

In conjunction with this timing will be the world economic collapse. This timing is the most important of all as it is the lynchpin of the AI maintaining its control over the population at large through a world economic financial system tied together as one currency, backed by gold. But this is where it gets complicated for the AI. Since plan A was not to succeed in locking down the planet under a one world tyrannical electronic smart control grid, how will it stay in control if we have a truly tamper proof and transparent financial system worldwide moving forward? It would appear that this is the paradox that the AI must eventually face, essentially that for all of Its effort and planning, even getting behind the movement it always attempted to supplant, the endgame remains the same: we win an It loses.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jan 24, 2022)

The preceding post is most brilliant and got me thinking.

I'm not sure I can equal it or that I should even try. In fact, I definitely won't try, trying never works. Just ask the great poet, Charles Bukowski:




​In any case, my thought is pretty simple. Everywhere we turn in our investigations, we run into the usual suspects: the "chosen people," "the Holy Romans" and their churchstate, "the secret societies," "the bloodlines" and their "deep state" idiot-minions, their mind-controlled "Karens" and other foot soldiers... We plot their deceptions like careful cartographers. We know they rewrite history, poison us, bomb us with media representations, change our languages, alter our genetics, etc...

So what? Obviously, they consider us their enemy.  They want to control us, consume us, confuse us. We complain about their devious actions amongst ourselves. We try to awaken others to their machinations. But it is like spitting in the wind. Or maybe it is more like soldiers complaining the enemy is trying to kill them. Of course, dummy!

Maybe this is their turf. Maybe they are fighting to protect their home land, as it were. What is this homeland? It is the Terra, the corporeal, the world of dense matter, the homeland of pleasure, deceit and corruption. And who are we then? To borrow a phrase from P.K. Dick, _we_ are "The Divine Invasion."




These PTB don't/can't create anything. They need us. Even if we look sorrowfully at lost pasts, we can still see that our cities burst with energy and creativity. We make things grow. We love, live and laugh in the simple pleasures of being alive.  I'm not sure our enemies can. They need status and command; they are cursed with envy and spite. They are hideous and know it. They teach us to act like them, and people who "try" to do so lose all.

I'm convinced that no_ matter _what happens to any of us in the divine army, our souls are not destroyed. Of course, they try. Maybe something like an electric chair was designed to do this. But, it seems to me, all their attempts will fail. We will return. They will appear as grasshoppers to us.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jan 31, 2022)

More people are waking up every day. It's one thing for Trump to say that he is against vaccine mandates at a rally of 50,000+ supporters, but quite another when, at his own establishment, Trump Grill at Trump Tower, a vaccine passport is required to be seated and served. In this video, the staff first stated that a vaccine passport requirement is the law, but when challenged on this by a group of six (who also voted for Trump), who made previous reservations, the staff then backtracked and stated it was their "policy" and refused this group of loyal Trump supporters entry, since they had not been vaccinated.

At a recent rally in Texas, Trump notably gave a shoutout to the Canadian Trucker's Convoy, who are parking en masse in Ottawa until all of the Covid mandates and restrictions are removed.

Lots of mixed messaging, to say the least. This could all end tomorrow, or even today, for that matter, if local business simply collectively removed their restrictions all at once, as we are seeing take place right now with local businesses in Canada. How many businesses do you think would instantly follow suit if Trump made the announcement that he was dropping all restrictions on the businesses he owned?

Whose side are you really on, Mr. Trump?

NON VAXXED DENIED SERVICE AT TRUMP TOWER RESTAURANT


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/ZnwvDZ2eohOh/_


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Feb 12, 2022)

In this very suspiciously timed expose', Trump's ties to Epstein's pedophile network and to Israel's Mossad are explicitly laid bare, in addition to some personal dirty laundry that will likely earn Trump a one-way trip to the gallows pole.

What makes this so suspicious is in the fact that Trump's social media platform, Truth Social, is due to launch in a little more than a week, on February 21st. Was the Cabal's plan all along to throw their faux populist stooge, Trump, under the bus at just the right timing, when grassroots populist movements all around the world, starting with the Canadian Freedom Convoy, have begun amassing on their nations' capitols to hold their fraudulent governments to account for two years of absolute tyranny, funded and sponsored by Big Pharma, Big Tech, and Big Media?

I can only imagine how the Anoners might back pedal from this in full on damage control as their hero is exposed for all to see as a rampant, perverted pedophile and a willing and submissive Israeli lapdog.

The timing is so interesting in that the election fraud debacle of 2020 is ripe and ready with volumes of evidence to be presented to the public at any given time. I was of the thinking that they were waiting until February 21st to coincide the election fraud evidence with the launching of Truth Social as a brilliant marketing campaign and an absolute coup and takeover of the dying mainstream, legacy media. It would also be impeccable timing for Trump to capitalize on the growing populist victories taking place around the world against their tyrannical governments as pushback against Covid era mandates and general governmental overreach culminates into a crescendo of unity and support for true freedom and personal sovereignty.

Just imagine the blow to the public morale of tens of millions of former supporters as they are horrified to hear news of Trump's indiscretions and criminal activities involving child trafficking, the very same activities he claimed to be exposing and eradicating!

Could he possibly still sweep this under the rug and maintain his support base, or was he meant to be a sacrificial Judas goat all along?

I've often wondered if they were going to actually go through with launching a true, censorship free, social media platform that the entire world would have access to both viewing and posting on. Without a censorship filter, the Cabal would need to come up with an entirely new way of controlling and manipulating mankind, one that doesn't involve massive deception, blackmail, coercion, and intimidation, since these tactics can never succeed in a free and open society.

If and when this expose' of Trump's dirty laundry finally goes mainstream, it is probably a safe bet that Truth Social will never see the light of day, because it was never their intention to actually allow for true transparency in a censorship free, grassroots media, of, for, and by We The People.Transparency is their absolute kryptonite.

This throws a fascinatingly unexpected monkey wrench into the Q machine narrative, although I often wondered why Trump, of all people, would have been chosen, and then embraced as the savior of our once Constitutional Republic. Now it begins to make a lot more sense, since he was never meant to actually drain the swamp, but to drown in it.

"Donald Trump Abuse Victim Speaks Out,                  Says Donald Trump Abused Her,
                    Full Testimony"


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/ZafGrgLzrTNR/_


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 12, 2022)

Thanks for introducing this material and channel.

I have recommended Adam Green. Still do.



Collapseinrealtime said:


> If and when this expose' of Trump's dirty laundry finally goes mainstream, it is probably a safe bet that Truth Social will never see the light of day, because it was never their intention to actually allow for true transparency in a censorship free, grassroots media, of, for, and by We The People.Transparency is their absolute kryptonite.
> 
> This throws a fascinatingly unexpected monkey wrench into the Q machine narrative, although I often wondered why Trump, of all people, would have been chosen, and then embraced as the savior of our once Constitutional Republic. Now it begins to make a lot more sense, since he was never meant to actually drain the swamp, but to drown in it.



This is certainly a powerful reading of a (likely?) sinister reversal. But would it work?  All those heavily invested in Trump would go bankrupt, so to speak.  Would the push for truth perish?  Maybe not. However, maybe all the PTB need is to inflict trauma. Traumatized people are generally slow to react and slower to recover. It puts time back on their side.

Perhaps, too, the take down of the mafia running this world is really happening.  Bringing down Trump is part of the operation.

The entire spectacle is both stupefying and infinitely engaging.

When I saw Juan O Savin interviewed by this character,




I was definitely disappointed. I'd like to see him take questions from Green or you or people on this forum.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Feb 13, 2022)

SonofaBor said:


> This is certainly a powerful reading of a (likely?) sinister reversal. But would it work? All those heavily invested in Trump would go bankrupt, so to speak. Would the push for truth perish?


Great questions that we'll find out the answers to soon enough. I don't think the push for truth would perish, since there are those that are pushing for truth and are beginning to ask some of the harder questions, especially with the Covid narrative quickly self destructing before our eyes. When Trump supporters were encouraged by Trump himself to take the jab, the pushback from his crowd was enormous, large enough that he hasn't pushed it since in his following speeches or interviews. But this new push for truth will indeed be satisfied by a new layer of a very clever subterfuge.

Trump's near future character assassination will clear the way for a less sullied candidate to rise up in his place. Perhaps this is where Rand Paul fills that vacuum. He's been frequently spotlighted as the chief pushback character on the Covid narrative and is well respected in the mainstream conservative community, most notably playing the role of bad cop against Fauci countless times in Senate hearings. Perhaps that's what the Wuhan lab leak propaganda was really all about, establishing Rand Paul's credibility as a viable and righteous replacement to the fallen, disgraced Trump. With all of the election fraud coming to light, I can see Trump having no choice but to step aside rather than retaking the throne because of this sex scandal. He will likely face criminal charges and go down in history as a pedophile, clearing the path for Rand Paul to take the presidency, either in an emergency snap election, or to serve as the interim president until 2024 and then run for reelection, since the election fraud exposure will likely wipe out Biden's entire Cabinet. 

Since Rand Paul is seen as a centrist Republican that defends the Constitution, and also a loyal Israel supporter, the Democratic voting base will have less of an issue throwing their support behind him. The Democratic party will likely not survive the voting fraud scandal exposure. If Israel is finally cast for the viper it has always been, (not likely, but anything's possible), Rand Paul can easily distance himself and use both Biden and Trump's incestuous collusion with AIPAC as talking points to gain favor with the fringe, Q variety of former Trump supporters. The economy will be in a complete shambles as well. This would be the perfect time for Rand Paul to run on finally abolishing the Federal Reserve, establishing a new solvent greenback backed by gold and silver.

Tulsi Gabbard seems to have been groomed for this likely scenario as well, being a former centrist Democrat gone independent and also a notable critic of Covid mandate overreach. The two of them together would make ideal running mates to shepherd the base of the two wounded parties that will have been scorched to ash by the scandals of both Trump and Biden. Perhaps they will even coin a new party name and leadership. The Phoenix Party, perhaps?


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Feb 19, 2022)

A quick update on the Truth Social media app launch that was originally scheduled to go live on Monday, February 21st. Yes, you guessed it. It has been postponed! They're now saying late March, at earliest.

In the video below, the reasons cited for the delay are technical in nature, since one of the wealthiest and arguably most influential influencers in the world, the one and only Donald J. Trump, does not have the same access to the best minds and engineers of Big Tech to be able to properly launch a working social media app prototype without running into significant handicaps. Perhaps they should just download Telegram and have him create a forum instead. Or, I guess he could just buy Telegram and rebrand it. 

So let me get this straight, he can pull off "Operation Warp Speed" by getting millions of doses of a "vaccine" manufactured, which normally takes 5-10 years to successfully produce, he gets it done in less than 2 years, but he can't can't get a basic social media app launched in, how long has it been advertised now? Two years or more?

At any rate, it comes as no big surprise to me that the world's first TRUE censorship free social media platform (other than Telegram and a few other lesser known apps, of course) should fail to see the light of day on its scheduled launch date and instead be stalled and delayed; because it is becoming increasingly clear that the Cabal, Trump's true masters and handlers, have no intention of this app ever going live. It also buys them more time to build up Trump's sex scandal exposure (see my above post), which will likely go public in the next coming weeks when a gap in their news cycle calls for it to break. It will likely also be strategically timed to coincide with the 2020 election fraud exposure, and maybe several other things to flop that the Q Anoners have been promising so that the bus that they throw all of this under can thoroughly crush and mangle the entire truth beyond recognition. Trust the plan!


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/bkoGBk3fOWck/_


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 20, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> So let me get this straight, he can pull off "Operation Warp Speed" by getting millions of doses of a "vaccine" manufactured, which normally takes 5-10 years to successfully produce, he gets it done in less than 2 years, but he can't can't get a basic social media app launched in, how long has it been advertised now? Two years or more?



This makes me laugh-- it is so rational and absurd. A comedic contrast.


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 21, 2022)

What is the over/under on this Truth channel's appearance, today?

The age of revolution, as it appears to me:





Oh yes, one more wish: please refer all questions historical and, now, medicinal to the stolenhistory sites.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Feb 23, 2022)

The evidence slowly builds to completely dismantle Trump's dwindling credibility as truth warrior and savior of the free world.

"Leaked" emails reveal that Operation Warp Speed was nothing more than an agenda to push a dangerous experimental toxin on the people of the nation states of the world under the guise of a lifesaving vaccine, while capturing run away profits for its manufacturers and simultaneously insulating themselves of any liability. It was a textbook example of premeditated racketeering, having nothing to do with safety or efficacy.

Again, the timing of this revelation is most peculiar and most telling, since Trump is poised to enter back into the spotlight as the conquering hero for the cause of true free speech and disclosure with the launching of his social media platform, Truth Social. Yet, with the inevitable delaying of its launch, due to "technical difficulties," the players behind the scenes now have the time necessary to build their multi-layered case against him with carefully timed, strategic leaks and expose's, designed to topple the house of cards that serves as the foundation upon which his fragile reputation rests. 

Meanwhile, the waiting list of gullible supporters, eager for the Truth Social app to go live, grows into the hundreds of thousands, serving as the ultimate track and trace tool, allowing the Cabal to easily target their chief potential opposition like a spirited game of whack-a-mole.

Will Trump's millions of minions wake up in time to see their hero for the fraud that he is, or will they predictably fall into this carefully crafted controlled opposition trap, designed to permanently forestall a true grassroots movement uprising that could potentially unseat the ruling elite and restore freedom and personal sovereignty to the people?

"LEAKED EMAILS REVEAL OPERATION WARP SPEED PUSHED INTERNATIONAL MEDICAL RACKETEERING"


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/9klN9WWFkdW7/_


----------



## Ponygirl (Feb 23, 2022)

SonofaBor said:


> This channel, Mind Unveiled, is pretty good. They have definitely been reading through the Stolenhistory corpus and produce many fine summations and worthy original videos. In VACCINATED : TARTARIA HIJACK and SICKNESS UNVEILED, they bring their history sharply into the present.
> 
> I remain fascinated and inspired by Juan O Savin.  In this interview he goes into the details of how the parasitic PTB have been plotting for
> 
> ...


I agree with Juan. The Dark Forces know the rules of karma, so they think they don't going to have to suffer their deeds because they've convinced humans do them. They also tell us what they're doing in cartoons, graphic novels and anything else we won't take seriously. Can you imagine trying to convince your friends that The Adventures of Thor are more real than the nightly news? It doesn't end well, trust me.


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 24, 2022)

Richie from Boston hits on the demonic, Demons actually tell us the plan, and its Happening right now!

I should cross-reference this superb thread.

These days reading the Bible (wherever or whenever the events of the New Testament happened-- or not), in light of what is going on, the point of being human has never been clearer to me.

Jason Breshears makes some very profound observations and predictions.

Why we're in this battle against evil-- that is, why it even exists at all-- still stumps me. But here we are. "It may be the devil or it may be the Lord, but you're gonna have to serve somebody."


​


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Mar 22, 2022)

What is the Simulacrum? According to Jason Breshears, of Archaix, it is the simulated reality matrix that has been superimposed over the original simulation design that was intended as a tool for the developing of humanity towards their collective soul ascension process. 

In spite of the fact that this reality has been hijacked and coopted by a small group of inbred family bloodlines to enslave and to invert humanity's soul ascension schooling, a built in correction, known as the Phoenix Reset, has been hardwired into the original reality simulation matrix that activates at predetermined intervals in order to correct and cleanse the simulation of these inverted, artificial, and enslaving distortions. 

According to Jason's extensive research, he predicts that we are due to experience this Phoenix reset in the month of May, 2040. 

Is this all based on completely wild and unfounded speculation, concocted by a madman ex convict redneck hillbilly from back woods Texas, (I say this in jest, no disrespect intended towards Jason ), or is this the research of a deeply thoughtful and profoundly sincere truth seeker, who has inadvertently stumbled upon the key to unlocking an ancient mystery, founded upon a scientifically measured cycle that has been voluminously documented by ancient past civilizations?

While it is difficult for me to come to any solid conclusions, at this time, as to whether or not the Archaix research restores the necessary missing links from our stolen history to establish a clean timeline that finally unravels and reconfigures the countless distortions of our parasitic controllers, I admit that I am both fascinated and intrigued by the weight of evidence presented in his plethora of videos on the subject. 

Below is Jason's latest interview with Syncretist researcher, Santos Bonacci, beginning one of hopefully many more interviews to follow as they seek to unravel and to make plain the mystery of the Simulacrum and the great Phoenix Reset to come.


_View: https://youtu.be/epUJNoPCx0w_


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Mar 24, 2022)

This is the first video that I've come across in quite a while that is actually calling out the Q Anon collective, lifting the veil, and showing Trump and Putin for who they really are: puppets!

You have to give the controllers credit though. Prior to the election of 2016, the fraud of the left-right paradigm was really picking up steam in the "truther" community, when suddenly bam! The Q Anon team arose from seemingly out of the aether to reestablish the left-right paradigm scam, utilizing Trump, a television gameshow host (The Apprentice) turned populist freedom fighter. Except he actually wasn't fighting for anyone's freedom, other than that of his masters to enable their continued raping and pillaging and trafficking of the American public, in addition to the other exploited populations of the world. 

All they had to do was create a team of faux truther journalists to push a bogus, unverifiable story pushing the narrative that, while it appeared that Trump was nothing other than a puppet on a string, he was actually secretly and clandestinely securing our freedom, conducting mass arrests of arch criminals, and freeing child sex slaves while securing our borders and rolling out a new Quantum financial system behind the scenes to be announced at a later time. When? Right after he would be restored to the presidency after evidence of election fraud became public.

There's the old saying that you just can't make this stuff up, but that's exactly what they did, made it all up. Did you fall for it too?


"Q Anon Exposed: Non-Linear Warfare"

_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/PVA93M8fD8vP/_


----------



## SonofaBor (Mar 24, 2022)

McAllister is showing that "Big Mike" is not an anomaly-- that many a "First Lady" doesn't fit the definition.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 4, 2022)

We finally have an update on the launch of Truth Social...

Delayed, yet again!

Surprised?

Apparently, two key executives, responsible for the launching of this supposed free speech app, originally scheduled to go live on February 20th, which was then delayed until the end of March, have now resigned! Not only that, but Truth Social is currently under investigation by the SEC (Security Exchange Commission) for offering a stock that contains no actual product!

I had noticed that things got awfully quiet all of the sudden surrounding this launch and its perplexing delays. Another noteworthy aspect in all of this is the fact that the app is still only available for download for iphones and not yet available for Android devices. One would figure that if Trump was truly an independent populist, he would have made his app available as an independent download directly from a website designed specifically for such a purpose, especially considering what happened to the Parler app in 2020, having been removed from the Play Store after Trump was banned from his Twitter account and had begun posting on Parler. By making it available exclusively for iphones, what would stop Mac from later dropping the app at a politically correct time of its choosing? Incidentally, at the very same time, Trump apologists Gene Decode and Juan O Savin, among others, made the highly curious announcement, without, of course, providing any "proof", that Mac was now in the control of the supposed "White Hats", so there was nothing suspicious behind Trump's choice to team up with Mac by having them be the sole provider of his Truth Social app.

This all just goes to support my original theory surrounding the launch of Truth Social, that in all likelihood, it will never actually see the light of day. Why? Because Trump is nothing more than just another puppet of the Cabal, having no genuine interest in his following ever having unfettered access to a pure free speech platform. Not only that, but the app, in its current incarnation, serves as the ultimate track and trace for all who have signed up on its waiting list.

My theory also puts forth the notion that the Cabal plan on throwing Trump under the bus, utilizing a ramping up of support for his retaking of the presidency, first with the public exposure of the 2020 presidential election fraud, and then simultaneously inverting that energetic victory with a sudden cataclysmic exposure of Trump as a child abusing pedophile.

When will all of this sensational nonsense finally go down? That all depends on how much more awake and aware people finally become to the fraudulent nature behind all of the multitudinous machinations of the Cabal. It seems that the more people that wake up, the faster the Cabal begin to move their many operatives in order to hatch their next schemes. Did anyone else find the timing of the Ukraine/Russia "conflict" kind of fishy, right when the Canadian freedom convoys were really beginning to capture the attention of the entire world? It was also at this same time that several countries, including the UK and Ireland suddenly dropped their vaccine mandates and vax passport programs, cleverly dissipating the general frustration, discontent and unrest of a growing majority in these densely populated nations.

It all makes me wonder how much longer Trump can maintain his support base, especially since the chief reason behind his post presidency support has come primarily as a direct result of all of the Q Anon Trump apologists, who continue to spin the narrative to his favor, regardless of how much Trump's actions and words of both the past and present demonstrate how much in the pocket of his puppeteer masters he remains.

The Cabal's days are indeed numbered. The more tricks that they pull, the more the already awakened become polarized and the more the once sleeping populations of the world begin to wake up and unplug from the Matrix. I believe this will be self evident in the days ahead, however slowly this yawn of a narrative seems to be creeping along.

*"Truth Social Launch Failure Leads to Loss of Two Executives"*


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/mH7ccDsC_2g/_


----------



## Quiahuitl (Apr 4, 2022)

The UK has dropped its mask and vaccine mandates and so on, but they've kept all the emergency powers in place.

More importantly, while the public has been distracted by Covid, they've introduced a whole raft of new laws that turn the UK into a police state.  There is so much of this shit I can't even remember it all but 

1) A law passed over a year ago making government employees explicitly immune from prosecution.

2) A law criminalising protests that involve trepassing. Up until now, trespassing was not a crime in the UK.

3) More laws that wouldn't look out of place in Nazi Germany. I can't keep up with it.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 4, 2022)

Quiahuitl said:


> The UK has dropped its mask and vaccine mandates and so on, but they've kept all the emergency powers in place.
> 
> More importantly, while the public has been distracted by Covid, they've introduced a whole raft of new laws that turn the UK into a police state.  There is so much of this shit I can't even remember it all but
> 
> ...


The same is the case in Canada and in the US. While the states and provinces are dropping their mandates a little at a time, on the Federal level, they're keeping everything in place and sneaking in all sorts of choice tidbits.

But regardless of whatever "laws" they pass under the radar, as soon as the awakening public begin to catch wind of these things, and this is definitely happening, a serious dismantling of all of these nefarious mechanisms will be in order. It may seem a little scary at the moment, but this nonsense will not survive the scrutiny it will get once it is exposed in the light. The same will be the case across the world over. 

This is why they are doing everything possible to try to distract us from looking at what they are trying to sneak through. This may have worked twenty years ago, but it's not going to work now. Too much of their dirty deeds are getting exposed. The only thing that is currently keeping the public from lynching the lot of them is the fact that the economy has not yet totally collapsed. This is why they're doing everything possible to keep it afloat without actually addressing the main source of its instability: their ongoing theft. They will have much to account for, and they're not going to get away with it. Their days of being in power are also numbered, regardless of what the alternative media showcases, making it appear that humanity's totally screwed. They are at the weakest point than we've ever seen them, since their power is drawn from their ability to operate in the shadows. Now that they are openly waging war on the populations of the world, there will be an inevitable response from more places than they can calculate. The dam is about to burst.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 5, 2022)

Juan O Savin talks Antarctica, as the "breakaway"-- linking the unholy irrational of our times to 1942. His slippery history is for the busy among us, and they are legion. Why not hit Greenland, too? Why not send every American 5 gallons of whiskey and cut all the TV signals and let us have the truth straight? (Maybe because they're storing that whiskey-- creating inflation-- underground in preparation for the real show?)

I'm losing patience. I confess. Earnest people continue to shoulder up the entire phony reality. Deeply invested in a status quo, they care not to understand.  And worse, they are under spells, called mass mind control. Juan O Savin is trying to nudge them without provoking chaos or depression.  The enemy continues to deceive, distract, and provoke.

Is Trump a distraction? Actually, no matter good or bad or right or wrong, I think he is probably yet the President.


----------



## Referent (Apr 5, 2022)

SonofaBor said:


> linking the unholy irrational of our times to 1942


Roughly on that note, I recently skimmed around in 1942's Sabotage! The Secret War Against America by Sayers and Kahn. The below excerpt from the "Psychological Sabotage" section stood out:





*1942, Sayers and Kahn, Sabotage! The Secret War Against America, pages 131-132*​
Notes on highlighted pages:

No new concepts for us paying attention, though somewhat interesting to see the articulation then, too.
In the numbered list, one might modernize by replacing a few noun phrases, though doing so may seem hardly necessary.
To illustrate the last point immediately, here's a Mad Libs that can be formed (fill in the angle-bracketed objects):


> In the United States, the psychological saboteurs have had five major objectives:
> 1) to disrupt and disunite the American people by the stirring up of race hatred and by similar divisive techniques;
> 2) to undermine the confidence of the American people in their own form of government and in the Administration of <president name>;
> 3) to isolate the United States and prevent it from joining any anti-<group> alliance and from aiding those nations attacked by the <group> aggressors;
> ...


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 5, 2022)

5) to build an American <death-cult> party which would act as a fifth column ally to the <group> attack from without...which will then collapse as they foist blame for defeat on their own party, in true death cult style.


----------



## Quiahuitl (Apr 5, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> They will have much to account for, and they're not going to get away with it. Their days of being in power are also numbered, regardless of what the alternative media showcases, making it appear that humanity's totally screwed. They are at the weakest point than we've ever seen them, since their power is drawn from their ability to operate in the shadows. Now that they are openly waging war on the populations of the world, there will be an inevitable response from more places than they can calculate. The dam is about to burst.


You're an optimist - excellent!

Me too.  I feel something really good in my bones.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 5, 2022)

Well, ladies and gentlemen, incubator babies and orphan trains are hitting the newswires. 

Ben Fulford reports:

As a Mossad source explains:


_Our old modern society has promoted stories of orphans & orphanages homes — even X-Men are stories of finding & cultivating children with special skills & talents (DNA). This is all subliminal programming related to the underground human harvesting farms. Children have been the lab rats & food sources for these satanic humans & their non-humans masters. Connect the dots. It’s all related. The incubators were just another front. From where and how did they acquire the infants? This is new intel to me for sure._

New to Mossad? Could mean a lot of things. Any thoughts on the implications of this most public revalation?


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 6, 2022)

SonofaBor said:


> Well, ladies and gentlemen, incubator babies and orphan trains are hitting the newswires.
> 
> Ben Fulford reports:
> 
> ...


I always take what Fulford has to say with a very large pillar of salt. It seems that he comes on the scene with carefully packaged truth nuggets, that are also cleverly spiked with just a bit of toxic, sticky sweet, corn syrup, to ruin an otherwise healthy and robust constitution. The part that gives it away for me is in his false humility virtue signaling: _"This is new intel to me for sure". _Yeah, right. 

Although he does ask the question that has long been on my mind: _"From where and how did they acquire the infants?"_

It's a question like this that makes me wonder how the general public will ever be able to trust politicians ever again, once this all eventually finally goes viral. It seems that they are slowly and methodically getting behind this child trafficking narrative, but in a tiptoe sort of way, utilizing a fringe fraud like Fulford to deliver the poisoned message, realizing, I am sure, just how parabolic the public is going react when they finally put two and two together. 

When the most awake faction of the truth research community begin to hit on the next level of deceptions that have been long buried and are now on the verge of coming out into the light of day, it is faux journalist grifters like Fulford's job to point out the most obvious details within the grand deception, steering people away from asking the more dangerous question: Who is funding all of this? 

When you follow the money, you find who's behind it all. 

If Fulford was a real journalist with a desire to get to the truth, he'd explore this angle instead, and we'd likely have a far greater knowledge of just who is running all of this, including how the characters within the Q Anon brand of journalists (Juan O Savin, Gene Decode, Michael Jaco, David Straight, Mel K, Simon Parkes, and Benjamin Fulford), who seem to have an unhealthy and disturbing amount of intel surrounding the subject of DUMBS and child trafficking, are connected to this most unholy conspiracy.

But he does his job well, steering our attention away by throwing the Mossad into the mix as a "source", as if anything that comes out of this despicable organization could ever be trusted at face value, even when/if they are telling the truth! Without actually naming the "source", the "admission" can easily he flipped to an outright denial. And who would believe Fulford anyway? Outside of the alternative media community, he's a complete unknown. This is how they disclose some "hard hitting" truth without actually having to take responsibility for it in the long run, since this will mostly fall on deaf ears for potentially a good long time to come. 

Or have we reached a tipping point?


----------



## Quiahuitl (Apr 6, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> I always take what Fulford has to say with a very large pillar of salt. It seems that he comes on the scene with carefully packaged truth nuggets, that are also cleverly spiked with just a bit of toxic, sticky sweet, corn syrup, to ruin an otherwise healthy and robust constitution. The part that gives it away for me is in his false humility virtue signaling: _"This is new intel to me for sure". _Yeah, right.



I think you have mis-read the article.  My take on it was that it was the Mossad source who was saying this was new to him.  Fulford has been talking about the child trafficking for years.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 6, 2022)

Yes, what is new to Fulford's source? All the history uncovered by our like-minded peers? I know I'm the king of naive-land, but it does seem that maybe, maybe the research is feeding back. Or it was dripped out and then amplified?

Based on my experience, no issue in stolen history moves women more than the subject of orphan trains. Women so poor they gave up their children? Like the ten-foot doors in the old houses downtown, which they expect us to believe carpenters were so stupid to build, the cockeyed notion that women were so dumb to give birth in the tens of thousands, only to give them to Victorian orphanages, strikes any rational woman as suspicious and sinister.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 11, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> SOC (self organizing collective)



McAllister reports that that these are in "the plan"-- though she calls them "local councils."  

Under the spell of the university myself for far too many years, I never thought such a possibility could be realized. Separated by well over 500 miles from the capital of the Pacific Northwest and chatting regularly with neighbors, I know this is possible. Most are still half or more asleep; old habits die hard. But I know the thoughtful, "the enlightened", can get through. There will be much for us to do.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 11, 2022)

SonofaBor said:


> McAllister reports that that these are in "the plan"-- though she calls them "local councils."
> 
> Under the spell of the university myself for far too many years, I never thought such a possibility could be realized. Separated by well over 500 miles from the capital of the Pacific Northwest and chatting regularly with neighbors, I know this is possible. Most are still half or more asleep; old habits die hard. But I know the thoughtful, "the enlightened", can get through. There will be much for us to do.


I absolutely agree. The true self organizing collective are us and the energy that we put out into the universe, starving the Cabal of its required fear and despair that we refuse to resort to.

The SOC that Clif High and other alt media talking heads speak of are nothing more than controlled opposition, attempting to draw out the real grass roots operatives. I think they (pretend truthers) intentionally say things they know to be patently false, just to rile up people like me, hoping that we'll send them an email, correcting them on their false assertions. Then they can add me to their list. I always think of this whenever I feel the urge to get them to clarify their erroneous statements, realizing that they're just baiting genuine populists to get us to show ourselves.

The real SOCs are not deeply embedded in Intelligence, but are everyday people who, on some level, realize the need to operate outside of official confines, families that grow their own food, have alternate power sources outside of the electric grid, barter for trade, support friends and family in need, homeschooling their kids, things of this nature. While it may not seem like the ultimate Cabal crusher, the less who participate in the frequency of fear and victim consciousness literally starve the Cabal of its chief energy reservoir that enables them to manifest their agenda. Since everything that they currently have has been stolen from us through our unwitting consent and participation, when we consciously withdraw our faith in their establishment, its foundation, entirely built on lies and deception, begins to crumble. Their only recourse is to roll out more lies that are lined with more and more truth in order to recapture our attention and faith. This is the essence of their so-called "Disclosure" project. 

However you look at it, they have lost. What we are undergoing now is merely their denial of this fact. This is why they are drawing this out for as long as humanly possible, taking whatever they can get from those that still remain fooled.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 12, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> Their only recourse is to roll out more lies that are lined with more and more truth in order to recapture our attention and faith. This is the essence of their so-called "Disclosure" project.



One could say that about the very computer on which I spell out these thoughts. They keep us locked in a certain physically and socially debilitating posture. And yet, I've learned a lot over the past 10 years or so that I couldn't get access to previously. I remember sitting in my office on Whitney Avenue, across the street from the Luce Foundation building, wondering "Why did Socrates and Buddha appear in history at nearly the same time? What was going on in the world that made this possible?"  I knew this was important, but I knew of no scholars who thought likewise. I could have written letters and hoped, I suppose. (The only people I knew were hard-core leftists, and for some reason I never joined...)  I could barely express why I knew this question to be important. I could go to the guilded library. But what would I ask of it? Nowadays, I can read and listen to people who have some idea of history and who are asking similar, if not the same, questions. (Moreover, I know why I loathed the building across the street precisely; and I know what was behind the fortune of the Whitney family.)

Taoism teaches us not to see things in absolutes: the light in the darkness; the darkness in the light. Now, I peer at a black screen and find light. Once I lived in a fully lit world and saw, well, way too much darkness.

If I'm going to initiate (or better integrate) a full-scale SOC here in "Mayberry"-- as my neighbor, with only a touch of irony-- refers to where we live, I'd need to start teaching him and others about what I've learned and am learning from people here. In fact, this is what I'm doing and want to do. Although Bob down the street, second generation and stunted, (and others like him) seem(s) intractable, I know I will give it my best shot.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 12, 2022)

Kerry Cassidy conducts a fascinating interview with Bill Wood, in which they discuss the convergence of historical timelines and the importance of personal and collective consciousness raising; for human "ascension" is one of only two possible outcomes of the convergence or collapse of all prior timelines. The other possibility is (how should I put it?) a collapse in real time, during which the elites bury themselves in bunkers and hope to ride it out.  Wood testifies to his work in special operations, his training, his moral indignation, and his personal struggles under the boot of a state determined to squash dissent.  He reveals he works with "oath keepers" (not white hats) and that they want to wake people up to the horrors of the recent Defense Authorization Act, which deprives every American of all Constitutional rights.  He also talks about post WWII technologies and CERN.

One might also see Jason Breshears. His entire opus is basically saying the same thing-- though he came to his conclusions via his erudition. His monologue on "UFOs & Alien Tricksters of Our Underworld" is a masterpiece on contemporary and ancient history and culture; it comports with many of the findings of Cassidy.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 19, 2022)

I've been posting for quite some time now on this thread about "Project Disclosure", highlighting how the Cabal have infiltrated the "truther" movement, utilizing planted experts, doctors, nurses, and alt media journalists and politicians in order to get in front of the real, genuine, grass roots awakening, while simultaneously managing a steady, well crafted, controlled demolition of both the mainstream media and of Left Wing politics. 

For those who prefer the David Icke style of dot connecting, with endless rounds of names and their interconnected relationships with one another and their well organized networks and affiliations, this edition of Hugo Talks does a great job in exposing the "New Age" connection with team Trump. 

While this video goes to great lengths to connect these characters all under one umbrella, it fails to take things to their final and most obvious conclusions. The question is asked several times throughout the video: If Trump is pro vax, then why are all of these supposed anti-vaxxers participating in all of these pro-Trump rallies? "It just doesn't make sense!" the narrator keeps reiterating.

It absolutely makes sense when one understands the real motives behind this "False Light" operation. Now notice, we've got a blatantly "mainstream", pro-establishment former president, who publicly supports the pharmaceutical industry and its agenda, taking credit for the entire vaccine initiative, while at the same time, we've got an otherwise populist, anti-establishment, pro-sovereignty audience, somehow, and for some strange reason, choosing to continue to follow this guy. How does that work?

Propaganda!!!

In this case, the propaganda is cleverly crafted and interwoven with the very truths that have initially woken this target audience up, by exposing a very large faction of the negative aspects of the New World Order agenda, while simultaneously steering them away from certain conclusions they would otherwise very quickly arrive at. 

What conclusion might that be?

That the Cabal not only controls the "bad guys" in the narrative, but the "good guys" as well. 

Since this target audience are only in the beginning stages of their awakening, their cognitive abilities are not quite fully trained, allowing for an ongoing deception at a whole new level. The propaganda experts can thus be successful at convincing this target audience that even though Trump publicly pushes the vaccine agenda, this is actually just code for the very opposite intention. This way he can work both sides of the equation.  I've talked with many of this kind of Trump supporter, and they just refuse to acknowledge the possibility that somehow Trump has been compromised! So their awakening has begun, but they are still quite susceptible to new propaganda, since they fail to understand the larger agenda at work. It would appear that this is where the Cabal are focusing their energies the most. They need to string out this target audience for as long as possible, using Savior Trump as their bait until they finally spring the trap, sending this following down a rabbit hole of despair, once they finally realize that their savior is really just another fraud. 

See my previous posts in this thread if you'd like to get my full take on where I think the Cabal will take this, but in a nutshell, they will utilize this despair to usher in their next "heroes", specifically Rand Paul and Tulsi Gabbard, along with many other faux populists, who will gladly throw Trump under the bus, along with the old media and Left Wing, ushering in a "New Age" of alt right politics. The new religion will also be utilized to hijack the genuine "New Earth" movement as well, as the below video does a great job in bringing in this aspect of operation "False Light/Disclosure".

"Hugo Exposes the Shill Network"


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/IKIrWFZ9qLK1/_


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 20, 2022)

Thoughtful, as always, CIRT. 

Juan O Savin is hitting on the venom angle-- obliquely affirming a recent hypothesis. Sheep blood is an historical antidote? True or false? I suppose I could look it up. But if I do, I'm not schooled enough to judge. He does say many interesting things about rabbits and Easter. 

Gary Wayne talks Nephilim and ruling bloodlines-- claiming Trump is one of them. 

Gene Decode claims the good guys are winning. Multiple timelines involved. But if you don't get right with the creator, your timeline might be bleak.

And so on....

I'd say I have no idea. But stuff has happened in my "informed field" (Breshears) that can't be easily explained by usual terms of causality.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 20, 2022)

SonofaBor said:


> on the venom angle


This appears to be an attempt on the part of the Cabal to create a dialectic within an already established conspiracy, (a fake virus that was never isolated), in order to divide the "truther" community on what is false and what is true; although from the playout of this story, it seems to have largely backfired in its intent on creating polarizing division. Or has it?

Either way, nobody's buying it!

I did find it highly revealing just how quickly this venom story got debunked, especially considering that many of those actively refuting Stew Peters' "Watch the Water" documentary comes from the very group of "truther" doctors (specifically Dr. Andrew Kaufman) highlighted in the Hugo Talks video posted above, of which Stew Peters also belongs.

So the question is, was this actually a failed attempt on the Cabal's part to further fragment the "truther" movement, or was it more an exercise in establishing how awake the genuinely awakened really are? 

And now that this snake venom angle has bled into the mainstream media's talking points narrative, it further establishes, at least to my conspiratorial mindset, that both the mainstream media and this well organized and funded group of faux truthers are directly being fed propaganda by Central Intelligence to distribute, which is what we've all long suspected anyway. 

Perhaps I'm being overly optimistic and am giving far more credit to the "awakening" than is realistically justified, but at this rate, I am having a very hard time believing that they'll actually be able to pull this operation off for much longer, even with their truther operatives in place and with the amount of support that they currently boast of. Could it be that the Cabal are really so confident as to become this careless and sloppy, or is there some other factor that I've failed to consider? If they're making their plays this obvious, then they want us to be lured into seizing such an easy victory, the proverbial "red herring", as they say. 

Or maybe such a broad awakening is not taking place, and it's just me and a handful of other keyboard warriors around the world who get front and center seats to witness the end of personal sovereignty.

I'm obviously inclined towards the former, that mankind is indeed waking up, and perhaps much faster than the Cabal had originally anticipated, necessitating a speeding up of their plans, which inevitably leads to errors and miscalculations that have begun to compound quickly out of their collective control. If that is the case, we're looking at some very hopeful times ahead!


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 26, 2022)

OK, let's have some fun.

I'm still hedging my bets, but I think Q is more important (for the good of humanity) than most here.

Here is an interesting Q-fan, bluewater, who rips everyone else pretty good. For example, in his comments he writes:

...
nino rope DOPE
jordan satHER
davey crowkett x22
alex jones
richie from boston
cliff HIGH
PEDO PHIL G
preachers on BITCH u te TRENDING selling bibles,gold,silver,crypto and bullshit
BITCH BOYS
saint hitler
trolls
know it alls
hitler cheerleaders aka downvoters

He really rips on Charlie Ward ("MONEY talks ask charlie ward ..after all he is the the HEAD of the MONEY and the toilet") and Simon Parkes-- neither of whom I've listened to in many, many months. He calls Mel K, Mel K Ultra (and I haven't listened to her in months, either).

Smiles.

But, he comes with weird proofs that Trump was working on overthrow of the...a.. reptilian class since the 1990s.  See
Epstein Island was a TRAP ​


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 26, 2022)

SonofaBor said:


> I think Q is more important (for the good of humanity) than most here.


While I see Q as a Cabal psyop in the category of false light/awakening, I also see it as an important component to the genuine awakening of the masses. Since the Cabal have long realized that in order to continue to lure awakening humanity into their false light traps, it will become increasingly necessary to insert and utilize a greater and greater amount of truth in order to successfully do so, since their old tactics in deception and coercion are only effective when employed on a fearful, uninformed populace. It then becomes the default responsibility of the Cabal to essentially undo what they have done to the people over the centuries (and who better qualified to do so but the Cabal themselves?), in the hopes that they will be able to maintain control of this semi-awakened populace, though at this last point, they will ultimately fail. 

So it would seem that the symbol of the snake eating its own tail comes full circle, as it were, since the Cabal's ultimate undoing will come from the "truther" wing of the Cabal's own control network, because once a certain level of awakening has been achieved, the awakened will no longer feel the need to look to a third party for leadership or guidance, but will finally begin to look within for the answers and for future guidance, rendering all old world control systems null and void.

So as we see the Cabal changing gears, steering the narrative more and more towards disclosure as the masses continue to awaken, project Q Anon, in order to remain relevant, will play a greater and greater role in the awakening of the most deeply entrenched of sleepers, while the already long awakened will hold them to a higher and higher standard of truth and transparency. It is for this synthesis that I think that Q is an essential and beneficial component in the overall preparation of humanity to finally take their power back. However, while essential, it is also necessary for us to identify them for who they really are in the movement: false light.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 26, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> and who better qualified to do so but the Cabal themselves?





Collapseinrealtime said:


> project Q Anon, in order to remain relevant, will play a greater and greater role in the awakening of the most deeply entrenched of sleepers, while the already long awakened will hold them to a higher and higher standard of truth and transparency.





Collapseinrealtime said:


> It is for this synthesis that I think that Q is an essential and beneficial component in the overall preparation of humanity to finally take their power back. However, while essential, it is also necessary for us to identify them for who they really are in the movement: false light.



I was talking to a friend about ascension. What is it, really? He is not a dummy, nor a reader of Q. He told me that we'll need/get a "download."

OK. I'm all for it. But-- I think, more likely in ten years, I'll still be waiting and scratching my head, wondering WTF?

As for the unveiling, @Collapseinrealtime, are you taking a position that this awakening must be so carefully orchestrated?

Maybe so.

Frankly, the miracle that we're still alive (or so it seems) is my strongest proof for Q and what it implies for other powerful and subversive elements of the establishment. We would not have made it this far without allies.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 27, 2022)

SonofaBor said:


> As for the unveiling, @Collapseinrealtime, are you taking a position that this awakening must be so carefully orchestrated?


It is not so much a position to be taken, merely recognized and acknowledged. The careful orchestration is being done by the masters of administration themselves, the Cabal. Without this careful orchestration, it would probably have happened much sooner and in a more natural and flowing way. Either way, it will, and is indeed happening. Perhaps they also realize this inevitability, though somewhat begrudgingly, yet they cannot help but to keep throwing the dice anyway in the delusional hope that they'll be able to win back their losses. At best they'll win back just enough to be able to play a few last losing hands.

As far as hidden allies going to bat for the little guy from behind the scenes, I just don't think it works like that. I don't rule out that possibility altogether, I just do not at this time see tangible evidence of actual "White Hats" actively sabotaging the Cabal's agenda. Yes, there are hidden allies, but they are not corporeal, other than them being extensions of ourselves, yet only in energetic form. The more fear and confusion there is, the more pressure there is for a few courageous and boisterous souls to send out love and light energy in the form of selfless acts of kindness, acts of defiance in spite of impossible odds, gestures of gratitude, of forgiveness, and spontaneous demonstrations of love and devotion to those nearest and dearest. When this kind of serendipitous energy is demonstrated to any degree in any part of this world, it compounds in a concentrated form. The Universe, by means of the law of attraction, then works to the favor of the most dominant energy, distributing it throughout in a perfect balance. This is the Law of Cause and Effect, Karma.

This cosmic distribution catalyzes new bridges of unity across the spectrums of our realm, as unity consciousness is the only lasting antidote to the Cabal's many nefarious machinations, and thus new abundance and prosperity result, creating new opportunities within this unified consciousness field. 

So as the awakening unfolds, picking up greater speed and momentum, the Cabal must ride that wave in whatever form that develops. In order to try to counter this tendency towards true unity consciousness, the Cabal have no choice but to then go with the flow, utilizing whatever energy is at their disposal, steering it in any way possible towards more discordant frequencies, since they are capable of creating nothing other than what we as a collective contribute to this energetic reservoir. The more positive this reservoir becomes, the less successful the Cabal become in trying to manifest their agenda. We are many, while they are few.

In the meantime, in order to try to ride that wave for as long as possible and to an end result of their choosing and preference, they must fabricate the false version of that awakening and of that fabricated outcome. This is where Q comes in. In a sense, as I've stated before, their false light operatives inadvertently become the engine for the true light to shine through, which is ironic, while also being a kind of poetic justice. They ultimately work to their own undoing by means of the false light operatives that they have engineered, who are the ones that then wake up the masses, making them no longer controllable. In this sense, you can call them "White Hats". And in order to not blow their own cover, they are forced to act on the defensive as the awakened take them to task, especially as more time passes and people begin to hold them more accountable for the many promises and predictions that are left unfulfilled. This pressure forces their hand into the next steps of their planned agenda, whether they are ready to play that hand or not. Since they depend on Astrological and numerological alignments, along with ceremonial rituals (that the masses inadvertently participate in) for their successes, when they are pressured to pull the trigger without the benefits of their magical observances, their failure is immanent.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 27, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> They ultimately work to their own undoing by means of the false light operatives that they have engineered, who are the ones that then wake up the masses, making them no longer controllable. In this sense, you can call them "White Hats". And in order to not blow their own cover, they are forced to act on the defensive as the awakened take them to task, especially as more time passes and people begin to hold them more accountable for the many promises and predictions that are left unfulfilled.



I think the people are so severely disabled by the 20th century that to expect them to raise their consciousness and defeat our enemies is quaintly utopian.  You know it; I know it; everyone here knows it. For we have tried over the past two years to get through to many, yet few get it.

When I joined the old SH.org forum, I introduced myself and said that it is my life experience that the higher one goes in society, the closer one gets to organized crime.  I had to drop out from "trying to change the system from within."  But I think there have been and are others whom are still at it. To that list I include Trump.

I have said (and it is a sin to repeat oneself around here, so please forgive me) that we won't make it-- that is, survive as a people-- if we don't have help from powerful people.  Most who can publish on this thread think it is nuts to have taken Q and Trump seriously. I sometimes do, too. For I know "sometimes Satan comes as a man of peace."  And I know I can be fooled.

We all hope for an organic transformation of our predicament. But how can this happen when under inorganic attack? We'll all need to keep fighting. But we won't win without battleships, so to speak.

As for so-called failed promises, please always measure these against the forces, dangers and difficulties that threaten to render us extinct.

​Juan O Savin: Calls Abel Dangers Field McConnell. World According to Juan- "Slaves No More"​Benjamin Fulford: "Final Warning" Head Of The Octopus..​


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 27, 2022)

SonofaBor said:


> We all hope for an organic transformation of our predicament. But how can this happen when under inorganic attack? We'll all need to keep fighting. But we won't win without battleships, so to speak.


The organic is taking place, whether people choose to see it or not. The battleships that you speak of may indeed exist, but I highly doubt that they are in the form of Trump or Putin or Musk. They are doing far more harm than anything one could categorize as authentically populist. I will also risk being ostracized for repeating myself, though it is worth repeating. The Cabal's success lies in their ability to operate in the shadows. This cloak of protection is being rendered useless, as their misdeeds are being brought into the light. You give these thieves and vipers far too much credit and power than they are worth.

On the "White Hat" front, when there is actual evidence that these "heroes" and "patriots"are working from behind the scenes, actively sabotaging the Cabal with a real plan that can be trusted, I will gladly consider that evidence.


----------



## BusyBaci (Apr 27, 2022)

I do agree with Collapseinrealtime, the Cabal is a parasite and they use everything and everyone in their path, even their own peers, everyone is expendable to them.  To me it looks like they started to organize in Vatican City, then they moved to London City, then somewhere in those shady castles in Austria reading books from Madam Blavatsky and forming the 3rd Reich, and then they moved to USA holding control over their former habitations. I suspect they plan to move again this time in China, the silent dragon. If a multi polar world is the goal of the past 2-3 years events, then the geopolitical center of gravity in the new world order is going to be shifted towards East Asia. It's inevitable.

Donald Trump's sanctions were meant to hit the USA's allies (Europe, Canada) just as the new wave of sanctions towards Russia are in fact against the nations of the West. What we're witnessing is a controlled and deliberate demolition of the West by western leaders themselves. The Chinese must be thinking: "Oh my god, we can't believe the West is doing this to themselves, let's just give them a push and take over". Remember the strong, violent and ongoing Shanghai's lock downs? That is an effective disguised Embargo towards especially the US. Russia is merely riding the wave of change and try to get their piece of this big pizza. It's funny thinking about the old songs, _"The wind of change"_ and _"Go West". _Are we supposed to go East now? Really funny.

Is the Cabal going to succeed and start their parasitism in China? I don't know. It looks like they're having problems executing it of. George Sorros said that President Xi is the devil himself, and that's the moment when people started to pick up what was really going on, after Evergrande's default. The cabal wanted to pull a Lehman Brother's moment in China, but the thing didn't go according to plan, so their only option is to retaliate.

As for the Q guys, these type of influencing campaigns are tailored towards western stereotypes and world viewing. They clearly didn't work on afghans even after 20 years of refining those for that particular environment.
They were hoping to start a civil war in Afghanistan, but goat herder in sandals proved to be smarter than the Cabal. They used them as much as they could (international budget funding) and then in the end they said: "Naah, it's better we don't fight the Taliban, they're good guys".

The cabal isn't that smart. It's people in the truth community that put them in high regard as all knowing and powerful. They're NOT. All their planing process is made up of different ways to achieve their goals and they stick with whatever way of doing it has some concrete results. And they keep putting resources and intent into whatever sticks, in the Q case, the "white hats", even-though no one has ever seen them.

Personally, I'd be watching where gold reserves go in order to get a clue of events. If gold reserves from the FRB and ECB move towards China because of safety issues (a war), then, it would mean that the cabal has successfully completed their transition towards East and they'll be the new tenets of Shanghai Stock Exchange.
Just follow the money (gold).


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 27, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> Putin or Musk



Can't comment on them. Don't understand either of them.



Collapseinrealtime said:


> when there is actual evidence that these "heroes" and "patriots"are working from behind the scenes




My evidence is simple: we ain't dead. Bottom line.


BusyBaci said:


> Is the Cabal going to succeed and start their parasitism in China? I don't know. It looks like they're having problems executing it of. George Sorros said that President Xi is the devil himself, and that's the moment when people started to pick up what was really going on, after Evergrande's default. The cabal wanted to pull a Lehman Brother's moment in China, but the thing didn't go according to plan, so their only option is to retaliate.



One thing I notice about political commentary in the West is general ignorance of China and Chinese history. Even the celebrants of new-Tartary rarely reckon with the wars of 1644, in which the Manchu-Tartars ganged up with the Jesuits to overthrow the Ming-- demonstrated on SH 1.0.

I was in China in the very early 90s, just after Tienanmen. The horrors of the 20th century in China can't be understood by Americans very easily.  Nothing here compares. Xi Jinping was "sent-down" to the country-side to work as a laborer with millions of other kids. He lost a sister during Mao's "ultra woke" cultural revolution. His father was imprisoned-- even though a high ranking cadre with regular access to the Chairman.

In the 1990s, people reacted to the state violence of 1999 by turning to, well, ascension. Tai Qi Gong was practiced by people everywhere, in and out of the government. It was totally spontaneous and organic. They were crushed for their beliefs by a faction of the CCP under Zhang Zemin.





​
Despite failing entrance to the party 10 times after Mao died, Xi Jinping rose to the top of the party and instigated a purge of Zhang's billionaire-party buddies. Zhang and his people remain a key enemy of Xi.

Is Xi a good guy?  My gut?  Yes.  He is a patient and extraordinary man.

His name literally means "near/easy/close peace" (a term with less sinister connotations than peace in English). Zhang Zemin means something like benefactor of the people  (Mao's name means benefactor of the East. The connotative difference is clear).

While near to peace, he remains objective, tough and not given to extravagance.




I can imagine working with or probably for a Chinese man, like Xi.  Eventually, the calm, serious demeanor would make it a pleasure. Zhang? Trouble, tension and (forced) drinking...

Xi worship? Of course not. My point is Chinese differ in character-- at the very least. Factions emerge. Battles are intensely fought. Warriors give ground and take ground.

China is in civil war-- provoked by outside forces; just as here.







Well, my gut says they are together in this.
​


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 27, 2022)

SonofaBor said:


> My evidence is simple: we ain't dead. Bottom line.


So the fact that we're still alive is evidence, in what specific way? Still not quite following your train of thought on that. That's like saying that because a group of slaves on a particular plantation have not died, that is evidence that something has gotten in the way of the plantation owner from killing them. We are alive, not because of the heroic efforts of a mysterious group of white hats thwarting the genocidal plans of our slave masters, but because, as slaves on the world plantation, we are worth more to them alive than dead. Not only that, but they are more than aware of just how difficult it is to pull off a successful genocide. Organic pushback is not to be underestimated. This is why they choose wars and famine as their go to strategy. I think this time around, however, their difficulty lies in the overall awakening that is taking place, maybe not to all of the Cabal's intricate machinations, but at least to the idea of seeking alternate living solutions (off-grid living, food prepping, silver/gold accumulation, community interaction, personal self-defense and weapons gathering, etc.) The fact that we are still alive is a testament to our spiritual will to thrive and survive. Most of the sleeping population still live because of government handouts, that we ultimately pay for. I would hardly call that "White Hat".




SonofaBor said:


> about political commentary in the West is general ignorance of China and Chinese history


By this, I am assuming that you are referring to "official" Chinese history. On that note, I'm definitely of that category of general ignorance. Thank goodness! After discovering how the Cabal have infiltrated every nation on the planet, my focus became solely in identifying that particular element within fabricated/distorted storytelling (history). The most important detail in understanding the policy of any nation is in how the Cabal runs it from behind the scenes.


SonofaBor said:


> I was in China in the very early 90s, just after Tienanmen. The horrors of the 20th century in China can't be understood by Americans very easily. Nothing here compares.


I am of the opinion that the Tiananmen Square "incident" with the peasant staring down the tank was a staged theatrical production that worked wonders as a choice piece of well produced propaganda for the West's consumption.

Actually, a lot of 20th/21st Century China compares with our situation here in the US quite closely in that the people have been mostly kept in the dark as to the true nature of who and what really rules us. Horrors continue here and there and everywhere that we may never understand the full scope of, but we don't need to personally go through an experience in order to understand that it is terrible. In fact, experiencing trauma doesn't teach us very much. It is when we can dispassionately study the details of history, or of any other endeavor, that we can truly learn about it in an unbiased way. Trauma has a triggering effect, causing an individual to want to flee from anything and everything that would remind them of that trauma, which is the current state of mind of countless millions already, which is why the initial stages of awakening to the Covid psyop has been progressing so slowly.


SonofaBor said:


> Xi Jinping was "sent-down" to the country-side to work as a laborer with millions of other kids. He lost a sister during Mao's "ultra woke" cultural revolution. His father was imprisoned-- even though a high ranking cadre


Maybe, maybe not. I personally don't buy it. Anyone currently "in power" in any nation is there by being directly affiliated with the Cabal network.


SonofaBor said:


> Tai Qi Gong was practiced by people everywhere, in and out of the government. It was totally spontaneous and organic.


In my last post, you seemed to be commenting that nothing is spontaneous or organic, especially when it comes to ignorant populations.


SonofaBor said:


> Looks a lot like what?


Definitely doesn't look 100% Chinese. It is hard to locate any information regarding the percentage of Jews within the CCP. I would guess better than 50%, if not much higher. As in every other nation in the world, they have intermarried with the "royalties" of their host nations, so that within a few short generations, the Jews are nearly indistinguishable racially from that of their hosts. They are the master name stealers.


SonofaBor said:


> I don't know how Xi did it, but despite failing entrance to the party 10 times, he rose to the top of the party and instigated a purge of Zhang's billionaire


I think you can come up with a working hypothesis for this. It is the same way that all of the other unqualified "leaders" have risen to power. Bloodline.


SonofaBor said:


> So what? Is Xi a good guy? My gut? Yes. He is a patient and extraordinary man. He doesn't show his cards. But having known many, many Chinese, I think (yes feel) his heart is


They say the same thing, almost verbatim, about Putin. They are both actors on the Cabal's payroll. Period.


SonofaBor said:


> So what am I spewing?


Good question.

Just a cursory look at Trump's first administration demonstrates whose side he is on, pushing anti-hate legislation on all "Anti-Semitic" pushback from the public. Also his support of the pharmaceutical cartels, Operation Warp Speed, his 2020 trillion dollar bailout, Emergency Powers legislation, and his loyalty to Israel should make it more than obvious who is really behind Trump.

As far as Xi, Trump, and Putin, they are just following the plans of the BRICS (Brazil, Russia, India, China, and South Africa) Alliance, as outlined in Zbigniew Brzezinski's book, "The Grand Chessboard", which is the playbook for what we are seeing unfold worldwide, play by play.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 27, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> am of the opinion that the Tiananmen Square "incident" with the peasant staring down the tank was a staged theatrical production that worked wonders as a choice piece of well produced propaganda for the West's consumption.



It was all over the country. It wasn't for Westerners. It was an organic expression of the sorrow, anger and hope of the people of China.

The uprising was so dangerous to the regime that when an entirely spiritual revolution began to emerge in the 1990s, Zhang and his clique crushed it with extreme brutality.

It seems to me that China, like America, is torn up by competing factions-- some with extremely nefarious intentions.  All of the people, everywhere, have been subjected to media bombardment, poisons and fear.  

As for China in the twentieth century, when I was watching Star Trek on the television, I had friends in China who were picking leaves from trees in order to eat. In the 1930s, when my grandparents suffered under an economic depression, I know Chinese whom were ripped from their families to fight in a civil war, only to land in Taiwan in 1949. The entire century can be compared in this manner. In general, it was much more difficult in China for an average person.

As for is Xi a good guy? I don't like even thinking about this type of question. But I wrote my impressions. And I stand by them. 

Lastly, I think there is good evidence that, if Trump had not won in 2016, things would be much, much worse. 

(People should really read the Q posts).


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 28, 2022)

SonofaBor said:


> It was all over the country. It wasn't for Westerners. It was an organic expression of the sorrow, anger and hope of the people of China.


It was definitely for Westerners, and it was plastered all over the US media for literally years. It made Time magazine as the cover, among many other news magazines. I remember it vividly. All the teachers were constantly talking about it in school. I was in 7th grade in 1989. It is still a popular talking point story to this day in the mainstream media. It was a huge event. It had a profound impact on me for many years after. I thought, "what courage this poor soul must have had, what toil and suffering he and his family must have experienced in order throw caution to the wind and to stand up against the man! What an inspiration!"

I believe that the expressions of sorrow, despair, and of desperation were all organic and genuinely felt by the entire world. However, learning what I have learned about how the Cabal create "events" in order to manipulate public perception, I have to conclude that it must have been staged, otherwise, that footage would have never seen the light of day in a genuine, organic and spontaneous stand. 

It's interesting how we disagree on what is possible within the realm of organic populism versus staged events that manipulate the populace. I conclude that there are no genuine White Hats (other than average Joes trying to do right in the world) and that the real pushback against the Cabal is mostly organic, while you conclude that there must be White Hats, otherwise the organic movement would have long been crushed and obliterated. But then when it comes to an event like Tianaman Square, which has all of the markings of a staged event, you conclude that it was entirely organic.


SonofaBor said:


> It seems to me that China, like America, is torn up by competing factions-- some with extremely nefarious intentions. All of the people, everywhere, have been subjected to media bombardment, poisons and fear.


There may definitely be competition taking place between the various sub groups of the Cabal, but they all answer to one master, regardless of the region of the world. That is why they are all initiated with nefarious blood vows and plenty of evidence for blackmail should one decide to veer too far off the mandated script.


SonofaBor said:


> In general, it was much more difficult in China for an average person.


That may be true, but it is all about perspective. Everything that has gone on and is going on in China is happening everywhere else too. The Cabal is at war with the entire world.


SonofaBor said:


> But I wrote my impressions. And I stand by them.


As always, your perspective is quite thought provoking and much appreciated!


SonofaBor said:


> Lastly, I think there is good evidence that, if Trump had not won in 2016, things would be much, much worse


Can you elaborate further on this? 

From my perspective, I think things would have come to a head in terms of a populist uprising much quicker under a HRC regime. I also don't think they would have been able to pull off a nationwide lockdown except under Trump. Had HRC been "(s)elected", Trump supporters, already long weary from 8 years of Obama and conversely propped up by all of the Q Anon propaganda, would have been so very deeply polarized against her, that any kind of executive order or nationwide mandate or lockdown of any kind, regardless of the propaganda behind it, would have been flat out rejected by 99% of conservatives. She would have faced such virulent pushback on all fronts, not to mention lawsuits for election fraud, along with many other skeletons from her deep walk-in closet, because there is no way she could have won legitimately.

By "(s)electing" Trump instead and allowing his first term to nearly expire before springing the scamdemic on the country, Trump was able to pacify his base, first, by getting completely behind the lockdowns with his Emergency Powers Act, and then with his trillion dollar bailout package, which included stimulus checks to the vast majority of the population. The lockdowns succeeded without a hitch, with little to no pushback coming from his base support. They all decided to sit back with their popcorn and "trust the plan," thinking he would easily win a second term. But because Trump allowed the lockdowns to take place, and then totally supported the rollout of the vax under "Operation Warp Speed", the nation became far worse off overall, especially considering that he then stepped aside from the presidency directly afterwards, regardless of the public displays of outrage over voter fraud in the 2020 contest. With all of the evidence that he had to prove there was rampant voter fraud, he should have never conceded.

The lockdowns, under Trump's direction, facilitated a huge wealth redistribution, completely clobbering small business, as was its intent. By allowing "Biden" to take over, things went from very bad to much, much worse.

Under an HRC regime, Trump's defeated base would have inevitably unseated her for all of her crimes, since they would have been frothing at the mouth for her head on a pike.


SonofaBor said:


> (People should really read the Q posts)


I get that a lot from Q supporters. Maybe you can create a thread that does a deep dive on that. I've read through them, but they never made much coherent sense to me, being too vague and open ended for any solid interpretation.


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 28, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> It was definitely for Westerners



OK. Let's say it was. Problem is: these things take a life their own.  The CCP clearly knows this. And cracks down hard. They know it from the 50s, 60s, and 70s. If it was weird/evil elements of the CCP in cahoots with the Cabal that initiated it, the fire was nonetheless lit, and the CCP took another ten years to stamp it out.  

Zhang did this dirty work. A perfectly corrupt zealot. And nowadays, we wonder if other powers were at work, too.

...

The above analysis of Trump/Clinton is most lucid and compelling. I return to a simple point with Trump. In my entire life only Trump has not invaded some country. He is the peace president.

....

As for organic/inorganic. We have plenty of organic capacity; but we are severely under attack. Falung Gong (not Taichi Gong, as I wrote above), proves what happens to an unprotected populace. And if we think guns protect us, we are right. But ultimately America could look like Siberia if we didn't have some big guns behind us.


----------



## SonofaBor (May 5, 2022)

Well, this thread was inspired, long ago on 1.0, by some comment that Mabzynn made about Trump and time travel.

Here is a link that talks about Q in relation to time travel:

The Trump Time Travel Miracle / Operation


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (May 5, 2022)

SonofaBor said:


> Well, this thread was inspired, long ago on 1.0, by some comment that Mabzynn made about Trump and time travel.
> 
> Here is a link that talks about Q in relation to time travel:
> 
> The Trump Time Travel Miracle / Operation


As soon as he started talking about "White Hats" taking over CERN to flip time so that those inadvertently committing evil would then turn to good, sorry, I just couldn't keep watching!

But it did trigger an interesting concept worth mentioning here: free will. One of the problems I have with the faux truther movement, particularly the Q Anon collective, is in its failure (intentionally so, I would surmise) to get outside of the evil versus good paradigm. This is where The Law of One writings served as a real game changer in helping me to understand the nature of this repeating paradigm, and its purpose. 

Essentially, the concept goes that we come here into physicality in order to be catalyzed as a direct result of experiences within this illusion of limitation in order to be sparked into polarization in either service to self or in service to others. Since we are eternal beings outside of this simulation, both paths are valid, since one path catalyzes the other. If we were born into a world of perpetual peace and prosperity, our learning opportunities would be far more limited. In essence, by recognizing that all is one and one is the all, all other-ness is an illusion within this simulation designed to activate us into one of two kinds of service.

Why do I mention this?

By recognizing this interplay, we can then enter into "observer" mode, no longer triggered by what is seemingly out of our immediate control. By seeing the service that is rendered when the Cabal seeks to enslave mankind, inevitably waking us up, we no longer hold the frequency of judgement and condemnation, but rather see the bigger picture in this activity doing much greater good for the overall collective. We then can detach from the trap of being locked into this perpetual frustration with "those evil name stealers". By us also polarizing in service to others, it becomes the greatest challenge to the Cabal, since our unity depolarizes their control over us, necessitating an even greater effort at polarity on their part to attempt to regain that control, until one polarity eventually wins out over the other, serving both courts in the greater scheme of things.

So by perpetually labeling things as either entirely "good" (White Hats) or entirely "evil" (blood drinking pedophiles), without giving due diligence to the legitimacy of both polarities servicing mankind in far deeper and esoteric ways, they give themselves away as false light.

Regarding these time traveling technologies, I get the feeling that there is whole lot less to the story they are giving, or maybe even nothing at all, since real data is never actually presented, which is why they need "whistleblowers" to verify that these things actually exist. Free will is the ultimate time travel technology. Every time we make a major choice, we shift timelines. Every time we have regrets over that choice, we travel to the past. Every time we make plans, we future time travel, building that future reality through our actions and thoughts in the present moment.

Also, if it is to be stated that Trump and Tesla have familial connections, how about a family tree diagram to back up that claim? Nothing like real data to make a case, and nothing like pure speculation to keep us entertained while at the same time still keeping us completely in the dark.


----------



## SonofaBor (May 6, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> Essentially, the concept goes that we come here into physicality in order to be catalyzed as a direct result of experiences within this illusion of limitation in order to be sparked into polarization in either service to self or in service to others. Since we are eternal beings outside of this simulation, both paths are valid, since one path catalyzes the other. If we were born into a world of perpetual peace and prosperity, our learning opportunities would be far more limited. In essence, by recognizing that all is one and one is the all, all other-ness is an illusion within this simulation designed to activate us into one of two kinds of service.





Collapseinrealtime said:


> By recognizing this interplay, we can then enter into "observer" mode, no longer triggered by what is seemingly out of our immediate control





Collapseinrealtime said:


> Regarding these time traveling technologies, I get the feeling that there is whole lot less to the story they are giving, or maybe even nothing at all, since real data is never actually presented, which is why they need "whistleblowers" to verify that these things actually exist. Free will is the ultimate time travel technology. Every time we make a major choice, we shift timelines. Every time we have regrets over that choice, we travel to the past. Every time we make plans, we future time travel, building that future reality through our actions and thoughts in the present moment.



I reacted with a laugh because of the first paragraph. I really had to force myself to watch it and posted it from a sense of duty. The proof was weak. There might be something to it. But when I drive out on the couple busy streets in this town, and people drone on in their cars-- often signalling their political allegiances... Red team/ blue team. So dumb; so disappointing. So dangerous. Real. And fake.

The three quotations I attach here are very profound. They didn't make me laugh but think.

My daughter went through an evangelism week at her Christian school. She reacts with disdain at the dum de dum dum....  Yet, the prayers of the people are earnest. All of us, who feel/know an "oversoul" is present "there" and in each of us somehow seek to access the power of the source to give us strength and help us navigate this... simulation that sure feels like real.

What an absurd situation really. We're like little kids who stay awake for the midnight monster movie.  Nowadays the monster movie runs 24/7 on every channel. Alex Jones was right. Trump is right. Time travel is right.  All as "seen on TV."

After a 75 degree afternoon, the wind is blowing from the NW like it is the end. I much prefer to tune into this "channel." But somehow, as humans in this situation, we gotta watch the scary movie. I think you're right: we can't let it affect us. But this is not easy. To switch metaphors, it is a constant carnival of fears, temptations, frustrations and/or the experience of possession (as we see in most corporate cronies, Karens, and so on).  And this carnival and these weird spirits of possession are constantly seducing and plying us.


----------



## SonofaBor (May 17, 2022)

This weekend, I was pretty stunned to see Juan O Savin have a melt down about the state of American conservatism and people, in general.  I could relate entirely to his feelings. But he was in bad form-- simultaneously trying to encourage people yet warn them of the catastrophe that will be the 2022 elections.

American is "a captured operation" in his words. And who are, at the very least, the proxies of the captors? Well, of course, our old friends-- the owners of media and finance. They who shall not be named. 107 beat around the bush, expelled some f-bombs, cajoled (a probably bewildered) audience (for he can't say exactly what he means), and generally ended the conversation a mess. Been there; done that.

The video was quickly pulled. In any case, I wasn't in the mood to write publicly here after the interview and wrote a pretty poorly written note to @Collapseinrealtime. He seemed to catch my drift, and the conversation got more interesting. It covers issues of race and culture in America.

I think we should make the conversation public. So we're gonna post it here, reply by reply. Of course, anyone can pop in at any time.


Our old "friends" are getting hit now in this battle. They are getting hit on the media-- their ownership-- cover up of the 2020 fraud.

Their cover boys
_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/RD9xdG20zTwe/_
and their money men (107 hits it big but I can't find the video link).


It appears, we're all gonna talk about this in a round-about manner.   Including me. I'm not so keen on posting about ethnicity (or whatever one calls it) on a history forum.

In any case, it is interesting and maddening that this continues.



So strange 107 basically has a melt-down in the video I saw yesterday-- now gone-- about the 2022 elections. They will be lost. He fingers the culprits in a most round-about way. We can't finger them... Its a trap like 1930s Germany? He doesn't say this historical bit, but that's what I think.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (May 18, 2022)

So my take on this will probably not surprise you. First off, I see D'Souza as nothing more than controlled opposition. He's all over the place on the Jewish question, where he'll basically call out Israel on their Palestinian cruelty at times, but will not openly acknowledge that Jews are much more than just a religious or political group. This way, he can appeal to newly awakened truthers who use Israel or the ADL as a kind of litmus test to see how hard hitting he really is without entirely delineating this most complex and controversial, yet quite pivotal subject. He allows the water to remain murky while making a show of trying to clean it up, but only to a very superficial degree. Without this master key being delineated, there will always be confusion and cognitive dissonance as to who and how the enemy really operates.

So where is this going? I have a very simple take on all of this. Since D'Souza is controlled opposition, it would stand to reason that his video will gain traction with Trump supporters in a major way, especially considering that many "conservative" news outlets are "surprisingly" boycotting any mention of the movie, most notably Fox and Newsmax. Interestingly, America's Voice is actively promoting 2000 Mules. This will serve to activate mainstream Trump supporters to finally see Fox and Newsmax as fake news, shifting them one step closer to the alternative media realm as they abandon these outlets in favor of America's Voice and other satellite based media of similar caliber. The top layer of obvious censorship via Google gives further credibility to the Q level of Trump supporter.

D'Souza is just one step removed from being considered mainstream media, being interviewed and featured on multiple occasions on both Fox and Newsmax in the past, so he represents a direct linkage between the mainstream support for Trump and the alternative level of support, which are almost entirely different demographics, since the alternative wing of Trump supporters are almost exclusively drawn in by the conspiracy disclosure aspect that is addressed by the Q Anon collective of podcasters, while Trump's mainstream support comes from your Reagan era brand of conservatives who mostly scoff at any kind of "conspiracy theory".

We are seeing this same kind of static developing in France between Macron and Le Pen, where it is quite obvious that election fraud has taken place, while the mainstream and even alternative medias in France are sloppily covering it up. It is in this "sloppiness" that is key to understanding what their endgame is, which is to allow the mainstream to collapse under the weight of its own hypocrisy while shifting the conservative demographic onto alternative platforms that report more truthful information, yet are still funded and controlled behind the scenes by the Cabal.

Two Thousand Mules will go a long way in strengthening Trump's credibility, especially within the alternative realm, who are, no doubt, beginning to question Trump's intentions, especially as he has been directed to promote obvious shills like Dr. Oz and representatives of J&J at his rallies. This is being depicted as the 5D chess game that Trump must play in order to be seen by the mainstream as a loyal Deep Stater who promotes their sellout candidates, while simultaneously being seen by the Q Anon collective as the "White Hat" who must play the part of the bad guy in order to spring his trap at the most opportune time to bring down the big players of the Cabal.

The more that D'Souza pisses and moans about the censoring of his movie in the mainstream in his podcasts, the more exposure of the fraud and hypocrisy of the mainstream media will be impressed on the minds of Trump supporters, who, at this time, represent the greatest potential resistance to the Cabal's agenda. As the outcry grows louder, the days of the mainstream media come closer to their ultimate demise, which is a key component in furthering the overall agenda of "Operation Disclosure".


----------



## SonofaBor (May 18, 2022)

107's meltdown was over-the-top dramatic. He's basically telling everyone: the They are busting our chops with their money in the primaries and that obvious puppets like Prager and Shapiro are sleepwalking the Reagan mainstream into more failures.

Behind it all seems a plaintive scream that they (107 and his team) can't wake enough people up-- which I believe has been your experience in life as it has been in mine. And I do think 107 wants something like a 12/25/89 Rumanian-style overthrow.

For crying out loud: Jesus (quotes) tells everyone you are gods, I am the Son of Man/God; the Kingdom of God is within you...etc...The whole story is about guy trying to wake up the people. But most prefer to worship, to wait on a savior. Today, as you note.

How does the disclosure you mention play into this logic if at all?


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (May 18, 2022)

This meltdown that you speak of is for the benefit and consumption of those who are relatively awake as to the Jewish question, but not to the full spectrum of the bigger picture. By attacking obvious gatekeepers like Shapiro, the target audience will likely stick around and keep watching as he provides red meat for this kind of audience to chew on while they are still kept in the dark as to the bigger disclosure picture.

Another aspect of this deflection is in choosing to focus on who is yet to wake up, directly tapping into the negative, self-defeating energy of frustration and helplessness. Basically, the idea pushed is that the only solution lies in a numbers game, and if we don't get those necessary numbers, which we don't appear to be getting, then we're totally screwed.

It is my contention that we are here only to save ourselves by recognizing that we are, in essence, the Creator. Once this is accomplished, a sweet and savory detachment sets in, that observer perspective that I have spoken of before, allowing a greater communion with our higher nature, which is not to be undervalued. When only a few souls around the world achieve this level of consciousness, it sends the Cabal into a tailspin, since this frequency will create opportunities for the best of possible playouts wherever this kind of consciousness radiates in a community.

At this point in time, I no longer see it as my responsibility to wake people up, but rather, to guide and encourage those already on the path to enlightenment. Since the Cabal, at this point in time, NEED more people to wake up in order for them to be able to pull the trigger on their greater upcoming plans, let the Cabal do the harder work in waking people up as a result of their intentionally sloppy coverups. The false awakening leads to the genuine one, since those operating in greater consciousness awareness inevitably will demand greater scrutiny on all future endeavors of the ever weakening Cabal structure, as has been our experience in our own awakening, since we no longer accept anything at face value.


----------



## SonofaBor (May 18, 2022)

Why does the Cabal need an awakening?


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (May 18, 2022)

Great question!

You see, the Cabal realize that they cannot succeed with their preferred agenda (WEF) on a population of resistance. It would never succeed. The population must be the ones demanding the solution that the Cabal have already long prepared. Trying to impose it by force and coercion will never succeed in the long run. This has been observed in the failed communist Russia and the Iron Curtain and the Covid 19.

Here is where it gets racial.

While it has been proven thus far that communism can be successfully sustained in Asian, Black, and, to a lesser degree, Hispanic nations, it is impossible to succeed in purely White nations, necessitating the program of miscegenation in order to weaken the overall collective resolve of the White nations to have an acceptable level of freedom and sovereignty that allows for a foreign element to rule over them.

This has always been the main problem of the imposition of world government: the Caucasian question.

The Cabal need the Caucasian component in order to successfully implement world government. Without the Caucasian, the Cabal (racially speaking) would eventually be reabsorbed racially by the other races (if the Caucasian were entirely eradicated), going back to a more natural and tribal coexistence. Racially speaking, after a few succeeding generations, without the Caucasian component, the Cabal would not be able to sustain the cleverness required to manage the other races under a slave plantation policy. So while the Caucasian is the greatest threat to the New World Order, it is also the necessary component to establishing and maintaining the New World Order.

That being the case, the Cabal realize that the ultimate win-win situation (since complete eradication of the Caucasian is entirely against their best interest and also logistically impossible) is one where the Caucasian willingly and enthusiastically submits to the program. Trial and error has taught the Cabal time and time again that forced coercion is only ever temporarily successful with the Caucasian, so the only way to truly pacify them and to keep the sleeping giant from awakening, is to convince them that they are in charge. These elaborate programs of deception are purely for the benefit of the Caucasian, since, on an equal playing field, the Cabal will always lose against them.

Consequently, viewing things from an entirely endgame perspective, the Cabal are hamstrung to move forward with their agenda until the true Goy, the Caucasian, is awakened enough to be in their most predictable default situation, that is, believe it or not, awake and aware. The Caucasian is always and will always ever be the last stand against tyranny. They are also the ultimate enablers of the slavery system, since the Cabal (who are they?) only ever rise to the top when they have successfully intermarried within the highest echelons of the Caucasian bloodlines.

So, at present, the ball is in the court of the Caucasian, as it has always been. This is why the Cabal awaits and anticipates the awakening of the Caucasian. With each act and indication of awakening, the Cabal has in store a counter action that furthers their agenda towards greater control, while appearing on the surface to be conceding to greater levels of control. It is actually quite clever and brilliant. The best way to be prepared for that awakening is to INITIATE it. They are actually more impatient than we are for this awakening to take place, since without it, they are stuck with the spoils of the old paradigm, which is also, entirely temporary.

What they underestimate (or perhaps not) is the spiritual component. From a reincarnation point of view, the Caucasian represents the potentially most evolved level of consciousness in 3D (emphasis on 'potentially'), which means that the true leadership position falls on the Caucasian to lead the 'less evolved' (fewer incarnational cycles) towards a collective enlightenment. This responsibility is not to be under evaluated, since, without the interference of the Cabal, this relationship of parent race to apprentice race would be obvious and ongoing. The Cabal seek to utilize this destiny of the races, manipulating the Caucasian race to lead the other races to their enslavement instead of to their enlightenment, and perpetually so, since the emancipation of the slavery of the races has also always come from the Caucasian.


----------



## SonofaBor (May 18, 2022)

My experience with so-called races does not support your theory. The big difference between the American "Caucasian" race and everyone else is we've managed to keep our guns. The German "Caucasian" race looks rather sad nowadays, since they lost theirs.

As for accepting totalitarianism across races-- I disagree here, too. I saw the white liberal establishment go full "cultural revolution" in Seattle. Lucky for them, their brothers and sisters out here in the heartland weren't buying it. But the heartland "Caucasians" are just as given to totalitarian fantasies and fears. The Christians around here are as dopey as Seattlelites; and the guys that own guns are usually over-leveraged and loaded up on idiotic fantasies about their identities that they learned from TV. I don't see much difference between Chinese and Americans in any respect. Most Chinese guys would buy a gun immediately if given a chance. They simply can't. They have been trounced into submission and terrorized into conformity.  A couple more generations, as things are going in the USA, we'll be just like them. Again, the big difference, we have guns; they don't.

I'm pretty mystified by all the racial theorists on SH. Believe me, I've heard racial theorizing while hanging out with Chinese that goes into terrific detail about the racial differences amongst different people everywhere and even amongst Asian nations. There is always some truth in about everything people say. But, in my opinion, the racial distinction constructs are usually either too wide or too narrow to offer any explanatory power. Usually, knowledge of key historical forces are missing in all the conversations that I've heard.

Of course, there might be some truth to race at some deep historical level. Maybe whites are the descendants of Hyperboreans... And so?   Maybe blacks of the Moors... So? If you put up a black, white and Asian middle-class functionary from just about any country, side-by-side, they pretty much think and act alike.  Sure there are cultural and genetic differences. Chinese use chopsticks all the time, and we don't. Chinese are often near-sighted, and I'm far-sighted, etc. But people using tablet computers and calculating transactions and paying taxes pretty much think and act alike.

So since I don't accept the racial axiom, I doubt your general theory of awakening. However, I think your criticisms of the secondary media are very keen.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (May 18, 2022)

I can understand your reluctance to talk about issues from a racial point of view. My conclusions are based on observing how the Cabal deals with each race and why. I'm always open to expanding my viewpoint, but, thus far, my overall approach as I have outlined and will expand upon below has served as a somewhat accurate barometer, especially when looking at things from a strictly "crowd control" vantage point.

When considering the trauma that the Cabal has put Germany through with two world wars where, in both conflicts, Germany became the sole scapegoat, in addition to a crippling policy of endless "reparations", it is no small wonder that there exists a German people at all. And with 50+ more years of the Iron Curtain imposing a totalitarian regime that would rival the 1984 narrative, the Cabal still could not successfully sustain the pushback that came from all sides, necessitating a strategic retreat. Even with reeducation camps and endless rounds of anti nationalist propaganda, the Cabal still could not succeed at holding Germany in lockdown either then, or now. The pushback against the Covid 19 narrative has been considerable, even though, admittedly, large parts of the population still remain under a spell, as is also the case in the rest of the world.




SonofaBor said:


> As for accepting totalitarianism across races-- I disagree here, too. I saw the white liberal establishment go full "cultural revolution" in Seattle. Lucky for them, their brothers and sisters out here in the heartland weren't buying it. But the heartland "Caucasians" are just as given to totalitarian fantasies and fears. The Christians around here are as dopey as Seattlelites; and the guys that own guns are usually over-leveraged and loaded up on idiotic fantasies about their identities that they learned from TV.


No doubt, the white liberal construct is a baffling phenomenon to observe, as are the "heartland" and the gun toting Christians, especially in the ways that they fail to see how they are being manipulated and choraled. The Cabal's brilliant propaganda tactics have indeed hit their mark and to devastating effect. Keep in mind that everyone you are mentioning are generally ignorant of the hidden hand's manipulations and of their own collective brainwashing.




SonofaBor said:


> I don't see much difference between Chinese and Americans in any respect. Most Chinese guys would buy a gun immediately if given a chance. They simply can't. They have been trounced into submission and terrorized into conformity. A couple more generations, as things are going in the USA, we'll be just like them. Again, the big difference, we have guns; they don't.


True, the Chinese and the Americans (Caucasians) do have much in common, as do the Hispanics and also the Blacks and everything in between. It is mainly the media who try to foment unrest between the races, as I'm sure you'll agree. We all have much to gain in embracing our inherent similarities rather than focusing on our differences, few though they are. I've known people who have visited China, remarking that they noticed very few differences with regard to the everyday life of most people. However, most visitors see what they want to see or are allowed to see.

The Chinese people do not have access to the majority of the internet, not without a VPN anyway, and everything is basically either entirely illegal or prohibitively expensive, so the black market in China is without comparison to anything we have in the States.

But the real question to be asking would necessarily be: what would life be like in a communist country populated by entirely Caucasian people versus a country populated by those of the Asian race? The answer to this question reveals much in regards to how the Cabal chooses to manage each race.

Firstly, let's look at Germany, and Europe in general, which is, arguably, a Communist State in progress. What do we notice that is different from China? The main difference between Communism in Asian countries versus Communism in predominantly Caucasian countries comes down to race. In China, while there may be countless "tribes" with countless dialects and minor and/or major cultural differences and local beliefs and observances, they are still essentially of the "Asian" race. However, the Cabal has seen fit to limit the immigration of other races (non-Asian) into the country to an absolute minimum. Their propaganda centers on a very ethnocentric model, seeing the other races, particularly the darker races, as inferior. By fooling the general population into believing that their leaders are not made up of an entirely foreign entity (Asian Jews), the pushback that does occur within the country is mostly manageable, as long as the government continues to be heavily subsidized, particularly in the import/export arena, by supporting Caucasian nations, most notably the US and Europe, and, to an accelerated degree, Russia.

Communism in Europe, however, looks much different. The strategy to control and manipulate white nations has always been a policy of aggressive and invasive immigration from mainly 3rd world countries, populated by races other than white, accompanied by a massive subsidy welfare program that essentially bankrupts the host country targeted. The propaganda centers on the eradication of "hate speech", which is essentially all language that would possibly creep up that criticizes this bankrupting immigration policy. Any attempted pushback is seen as supremacist and racist.

So then, by observing these two contradictory policies from one nation (China) to another (Europe), some very interesting and telling conclusions can be drawn.

When looking at Russia and the Iron Curtain of the latter part of the 20th Century, the only way that the Cabal could maintain its stranglehold was through substantial theft and financial assistance from Western Europe and the US, a propaganda campaign in the West that mostly hid the countless atrocities committed by the USSR, and a systematic program of genocide and prison camps (Gulags) to keep the remaining population in constant fear and dread of the sitting regime. Also noteworthy to mention is the fact that Russia and Eastern Europe, under this particular Communist regime, consisted primarily of the Caucasian race. And what happened? It failed. Why? It would appear, all propaganda not withstanding, that a level of fatigue, bankruptcy, and a relentless tendency towards solidarity movements against the regime forced the Cabal into an inevitable strategic retreat. True, they are far from being a sovereign nation with essential human rights completely respected and in tact, but conditions are far better than they ever were under the Iron Curtain.

Compare that to the current policy in white nations to massively overpopulate with peoples of third world nations, and yet, China has a far different kind of immigration and propaganda policy that severely limits this.

Here in the States, they are ramping up the propaganda to make it appear that the greatest threat to humanity is white supremacy and gun rights, while opening the Southern border to allow for massive immigration of mostly non white peoples from South and Central America, while, conversely, the border between Canada and the US, which is predominantly "White" traffic, is highly regulated and policed to an absurd level.

What make the US so unique in terms of gun rights is in the fact that it is codified in our most important founding legal document, the Constitution. Even still, I don't think guns will be the determining factor that finally frees us.

In Europe, the Cabal are not making the same mistake as they did in Russia by keeping the population mostly white. Instead, they have engineered conflicts in mostly non white nations that has triggered a massive influx of non white refugees into Europe, accompanied by a welfare program that continues to encourage further immigration from the third world. Incidentally, whites do not generally "qualify" for this kind of welfare, but must apply and jump through many hoops, and may still be denied.

Observing these overall policies lends much insight into how the races differ, particularly from the Cabal's point of view, necessitating a dynamic approach on their part in keeping the world under their thumb.


Even with all of their success in keeping the world divided by utilizing and exploiting racism at every level, we are now reaching a breaking point, where the Cabal's past policies and propaganda is becoming less effective, especially since the entire world is reaching inevitable bankruptcy and exhaustion, requiring a world reset in order to put things back in their favor. From what they have learned over the past 100+ years in crowd control, it is obvious that they view the Caucasian peoples as their greatest challenge and greatest threat to their hegemony. Conversely and ironically, the Caucasian peoples are also the greatest enablers of the Cabal's agendas. Whether you agree with this idea or not, the Cabal have made it pretty clear that they have a very special love/hate relationship with Caucasians that make understanding this notable bipolar disaster pivotal to transcending the Cabal's future planned machinations.


In order to succeed at a sustained world dominance, they realize that they must convince their greatest threat (and greatest asset) that world government is the only solution to their problems. If they cannot convince the Caucasian race of this, the Cabal will not succeed with their plans over the other races either, except only ever in a localized way. We have not yet seen the kind of pushback that awaits the Cabal should they choose "business as usual" moving forward over "Project Disclosure," as I have previously outlined.




SonofaBor said:


> in my opinion, the racial distinction constructs are usually either too wide or too narrow to offer any explanatory power. Usually, knowledge of key historical forces are missing in all the conversations that I've heard.


Agreed. This is why I am utilizing my observations of how the Cabal view the races and how they are dealt with and targeted, particularly through the study of their strategic propaganda. In a world full of diverse peoples and races, the Cabal can only afford one enemy at a given time. We see this same strategy in the Middle East, where the Muslim population represents the greatest potential pushback against the Cabal, therefore, the Arab is depicted as the potential textbook terrorist, except when they are driven to migrate to Europe. Suddenly then the Arab is seen as the poor displaced minority in search of refuge. When compared to white Europeans, Arabs are still seen as less threatening. Interesting.

In different time periods, the Cabal have allied themselves with whites against non whites when it served their appetite for conquest. So not only are they the name stealers, they are also the two facers.

In this time period, it would appear that their overall strategy is to utilize propaganda to incentivize the non white peoples to team up against the whites. The Cabal then uses propaganda to remind the non whites of times when the Cabal allied with whites to subjugate the non whites, conveniently removing their manipulative role in the process. This strategy keeps the whites on the defensive in a mode of "guilty until proven innocent", where every action they take in defiance of the Cabal's agenda can be labeled as hateful and extremist so that the Cabal need not directly get involved, while cleverly manipulating disunity from a safe distance by proxy of the media apparatus. It is the ultimate damage control policy.

However, even with this discriminatory policy in place, pockets of resistance in a variety of forms continues to crop up. One of the most damaging forms come from the growing tendency towards "off grid" approaches to living, combined with a spirit of community cooperation. This transcends racial barriers, since everyone is basically in the same boat, whether they consciously realize it or not. The one thing that the Cabal cannot weather is a unifying of the races in an off grid approach to living. I do acknowledge that this is currently quite a small group, overall, but it still represents a very terrifying tendency that the Cabal cannot afford to underestimate.

Even if/when guns became totally "illegal", a united, multi-racial front of non-compliance could end the Cabal's agenda in short order. Rather than focusing on what may make the races different, focusing on the far more prevalent commonalities between the races could, should and will break the back of the Cabal cartel. This is the secret to the "Caucasian Question" that the Cabal are frantic to keep under wraps: Will the whites of the world find effective ways of achieving solidarity with the other races of this shared world in a unified front of non-compliance against the New World Order agenda, in spite of the very clever propaganda designed to keep us divided and in conflict with one another?




SonofaBor said:


> So since I don't accept the racial axiom, I doubt your general theory of awakening


Understood. Your points are valid and acknowledged.

To recap:

My theory is that in order for the Cabal to maintain their stranglehold on mankind, they must wake up the general public (White Nationalists in particular) in order to have the public be under the impression that it is they who have rid the world of the Cabal once and for all. While under this false impression, the Cabal will continue to maneuver their operatives into key leadership roles clandestinely in order to secure their hegemony, though under the pretense of transparency moving forward. Without this staged, false light awakening, the Cabal will have zero chance of holding onto what they have stolen thus far. This has been the primary reason to engineer resets, since their ability to maintain dominance while systematically draining the host populations of their wealth and resources cannot be sustained beyond a certain finite period of anything beyond 100 years, give or take.

Ironically, this false awakening will also be the trigger to the genuine awakening, which, I believe, will finally transcend the manufactured racial barriers and tensions that have long kept the world in disunity and abject slavery. It is also my contention that in whatever form and size it originally takes to get the pushback ball rolling, it will mainly come from White Nationalists, though I don't exclude nationalists of other races, since nationalism is a philosophy and religion that tends to run contrary to that of world government. Knowing this tendency, the Cabal have chosen to target white nationalists in particular by getting in front of them, utilizing the disclosure strategy (via Q and Trump) in order to "wake the sheeple" to prepare them for their future slaughter. However, I maintain that the awakening that is occurring will inevitably grow to an uncontrollable point. Granted, we have not reached anything resembling a critical mass, and, as I have stated before, the Cabal are making the false light awakening their number one priority, since they cannot proceed with their plans until the general awakening occurs. As paradoxical as that may sound, it is this kind of abstract strategy that has kept them in power throughout potentially countless previous resets.

The main difference between now and previous resets lies in many unseen factors, particularly those of a spiritual and astrological nature. I'm still in the learning curve of this aspect, so I will need to address this influence at a later time.


----------



## SonofaBor (May 18, 2022)

> Collapseinrealtime said:
> 
> 
> In China, while there may be countless "tribes" with countless dialects and minor and/or major cultural differences and local beliefs and observances, they are still essentially of the "Asian" race. However, the Cabal has seen fit to limit the immigration of other races (non-Asian) into the country to an absolute minimum. Their propaganda centers on a very ethnocentric model, seeing the other races, particularly the darker races, as inferior. By fooling the general population into believing that their leaders are not made up of an entirely foreign entity (Asian Jews), the pushback that does occur within the country is mostly manageable, as long as the government continues to be heavily subsidized, particularly in the import/export arena, by supporting Caucasian nations, most notably the US and Europe, and, to an accelerated degree, Russia.



I wish I had heard someone say this to me 25 years ago... It would have cut the amount of suffering I experienced at the thoughts and actions of nationalists and anti-nationalists down to near zero. As a professional anthropologist, I presumably knew something about culture, maybe even race. But the discourses on either side were loopy. My expertise was irrelevant. Pick a side or, worse, become an unofficial/official arbiter on these matters (one of my classmates acts in this manner as a Stanford prof). The key point, as I've said previously, consideration of multinational interests (i.e., conspiracies) in the creation of these discourses and political regimes was and, no doubt, remains strictly verboten.

This is not to say I didn't comprehend that larger forces were at work in the creation of nation-state racist ideologies. Of course! The Nationalist government that took Taiwan from Japan after WWII modeled its entire operation and ideologies on Nazi Germany. What a shock to the old Missionary families to discover that their man, Chiang Kai-shek, was a Shanghai mafioso and that his funding came from the Soong family with all sorts of links to the global kleptocracy.





> Collapseinrealtime said:
> 
> 
> Also noteworthy to mention is the fact that Russia and Eastern Europe, under this particular Communist regime, consisted primarily of the Caucasian race. And what happened? It failed. Why? It would appear, all propaganda not withstanding, that a level of fatigue, bankruptcy, and a relentless tendency towards solidarity movements against the regime forced the Cabal into an inevitable strategic retreat.



107 would say the "white hats" played a key role in bring down this regime from the outside. I don't know enough to agree or disagree. But it is a theme of his: We (white hats) did it before, we can do it again here in the USA. I suspect that this is his source of recent frustration: the American people are too far gone mentally and physically to stand up when the opportunity presents.

Consumerism kills.




> Collapseinrealtime said:
> 
> 
> Compare that to the current policy in white nations to massively overpopulate with peoples of third world nations, and yet, China has a far different kind of immigration and propaganda policy that severely limits this.



True.




> Collapseinrealtime said:
> 
> 
> In order to succeed at a sustained world dominance, they realize that they must convince their greatest threat (and greatest asset) that world government is the only solution to their problems. If they cannot convince the Caucasian race of this, the Cabal will not succeed with their plans over the other races either, except only ever in a localized way. We have not yet seen the kind of pushback that awaits the Cabal should they choose "business as usual" moving forward over "Project Disclosure," as I have previously outlined.



Or trick the US and Europe to commit suicide via injection.




> Collapseinrealtime said:
> 
> 
> In this time period, it would appear that their overall strategy is to utilize propaganda to incentivize the non white peoples to team up against the whites. The Cabal then uses propaganda to remind the non whites of times when the Cabal allied with whites to subjugate the non whites, conveniently removing their manipulative role in the process. This strategy keeps the whites on the defensive in a mode of "guilty until proven innocent", where every action they take in defiance of the Cabal's agenda can be labeled as hateful and extremist so that the Cabal need not directly get involved, while cleverly manipulating disunity from a safe distance by proxy of the media apparatus. It is the ultimate damage control policy.



This is an epidemic cognitive disease: guilt tripping an entire population. The real disease of our times. It can easily cured by looking at history with an unflinching willingness to examine the money trail.




> Collapseinrealtime said:
> 
> 
> However, even with this discriminatory policy in place, pockets of resistance in a variety of forms continues to crop up. One of the most damaging forms come from the growing tendency towards "off grid" approaches to living, combined with a spirit of community cooperation. This transcends racial barriers, since everyone is basically in the same boat, whether they consciously realize it or not. The one thing that the Cabal cannot weather is a unifying of the races in an off grid approach to living. I do acknowledge that this is currently quite a small group, overall, but it still represents a very terrifying tendency that the Cabal cannot afford to underestimate.



True, but eventually they conduct a final mop up operation as they did out here in the far-West in the late 19th century against the last native hold outs. Or they bomb them with anthropologists, as they have done in South American rain forests. But, yes again, insurgency and permanent resistance groups who know precisely who is the enemy are a recurring problem for Iago and his ilk.




> Collapseinrealtime said:
> 
> 
> Even if/when guns became totally "illegal", a united, multi-racial front of non-compliance could end the Cabal's agenda in short order. Rather than focusing on what may make the races different, focusing on the far more prevalent commonalities between the races could, should and will break the back of the Cabal cartel. This is the secret to the "Caucasian Question" that the Cabal are frantic to keep under wraps: Will the whites of the world find effective ways of achieving solidarity with the other races of this shared world in a unified front of non-compliance against the New World Order agenda, in spite of the very clever propaganda designed to keep us divided and in conflict with one another?



It is crucial to note that "racial" diversity should be a strength of a society, and I still believe it is here. But, as you imply, all powers are deployed to turn that strength into a weakness.




> Collapseinrealtime said:
> 
> 
> My theory is that in order for the Cabal to maintain their stranglehold on mankind, they must wake up the general public (White Nationalists in particular) in order to have the public be under the impression that it is they who have rid the world of the Cabal once and for all. While under this false impression, the Cabal will continue to maneuver their operatives into key leadership roles clandestinely in order to secure their hegemony, though under the pretense of transparency moving forward. Without this staged, false light awakening, the Cabal will have zero chance of holding onto what they have stolen thus far. This has been the primary reason to engineer resets, since their ability to maintain dominance while systematically draining the host populations of their wealth and resources cannot be sustained beyond a certain finite period of anything beyond 100 years, give or take.



Diabolical indeed.

I will add this: while the "whites" out here in rural, white America can fall for the dumbest cliches about there rough and tough "Ford truck" identities and their provincialism generally, they seem to know-- at a deep level-- that to get caught in the racial trap is a glaring error. But they are on edge against "Librals"-- even though as conservatives they should be the most liberal towards others. In fact, they kinda are. This tendency found, too, in their urban cousins has been exploited; and these cousins-- in guilt and pride of their "Liberal" superiority over their supposed White, redneck cousins-- act and appear like they've lost theirs minds. Exploiting the latent weakness in a strength and turning cousin against cousin over that strength is truly diabolical.




> Collapseinrealtime said:
> 
> 
> Knowing this tendency, the Cabal have chosen to target white nationalists in particular by getting in front of them, utilizing the disclosure strategy (via Q and Trump) in order to "wake the sheeple" to prepare them for their future slaughter.



I'm still not convinced Trump and Q are preaching to the White Nationalists. I think they'd like to get people-- well, rather like me-- to join up, too.

Trump and Q are painted as "White Nationalists" for an audience of NPR listeners who derive their very identity (sordid, incoherent, and disturbed as it is) in distinction from their Ford-driving, Bible-thumping cousins.

It is amusing that Seattle liberals _don't_ watch CNN or MSNBC. Rednecks, who like TV culture, can understand CNN and MSNBC. Is it possible that these networks exist solely to keep rednecks in a state of hysteria? If rednecks really read or listened to what urban liberals read or hear, they'd fall asleep from boredom due to the fact that most liberal news is not very connected to reality.  The tone of the message is what is important to urban liberals. It is some kind of Philip Glass-like repetitive and perpetual string quartet, called "The Absence." Moreover, and perhaps more importantly, the citizens of my former city are all straight-A student types. They have been taught to not look at conspiracies.  To keep their job, to keep their house, and to keep their identity as superior liberals, they must _not_ consider conspiracies; but they must distinguish themselves from their cousins, lest their pre-digested, college-fed pablum of guilt destroy them.

So... (by definition, as it were) urban liberals don't like Trump. He is garish-- distasteful. But the funny thing is: he is an American. This is what bothered me most when talking to liberals about Trump: They foist their guilt and self-loathing on him. He is orange-man bad-- everything they've tried to eradicate from themselves to suit their idiotic self-conceptions. Rednecks will never have multiple wives, live in a NYC penthouse, fly a private plane, but Trump makes sense to them, despite their prejudices. In this way, Trump supporters are ironically more liberal than their cousins. They know he's a sinner. But he's repented. As long as he behaves, he can be forgiven. Straight-A Students don't forgive. They live in a world where any mistake is potentially fatal to their "career."


In sum: The Cabal has turned a great American (human) strength into a weakness; divided the country along the fissure; and the people fail to see the crucial issues-- issues which the study of history (or even Shakespeare) bring into the open.

Urban liberals fall the hardest for the con because they've allowed themselves to become straight-A sheep. They also feel guilty about themselves and relieve this angst by blaming Trump.

I suppose I agree with your notion that bringing down the American "Caucasians" is clearly an important operation.  They/we are being attacked from every direction. Softened up with advertising, fed bad food, made to distrust our wives and husbands (a topic not covered) and to define ourselves along distorted markers of culture-- it seems we might well lose all.

To me, this was the message of Trump and Q: Where we go one, we go all. 

But.... behind Trump is a Kushner, who is now reported to have had Trump murdered.​


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/oGGDQxcDVvn3/_


Is it true? Who knows? If true and even if not, whoa boy... Be careful out there.​


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (May 19, 2022)

SonofaBor said:


> 107 would say the "white hats" played a key role in bring down this regime from the outside.


This is where "107" (very clever, by the way) really gets under my skin. He makes an outlandish claim to help explain a well known unfolding of a historical event, such as how the Iron Curtain finally came crashing down, providing lots of interesting, unverifiable details, while supplying absolutely zero evidence to back up these most interesting claims. 

So now, every time we notice an anomaly or an obvious mistake or failure made by the government or the media, 107 or Gene Decode or Charlie Ward point out that it was, in fact, interference behind the scenes from the "White Hats". Also notice how they never get near the idea that perhaps there is another agenda at play, where the Cabal have inserted agents to pretend to be for the cause of freedom, sovereignty, transparency, etc.

If 107 is actually correct, that White Hats were instrumental in "taking down" the Iron Curtain, and that it wasn't a true grass roots solidarity movement, then my response would be to tell these "White Hats" to leave well enough alone, because the takedown of the Iron Curtain was merely a reshuffling of a few key players, a momentary reprieve for the people, and then back to business as usual, one turn of the screw at a time. If 107 finally admitted the connection that his precious "White Hats" are, in fact, controlled opposition, recruited and trained to undermine and infiltrate genuine populist movements in order to minimize their overall and long term impact, I might actually have a little respect for the guy, anonymity notwithstanding. This seems to be the most gate kept secret within the Q Anon collective, preventing their following from a better understanding of how exactly the art of controlled opposition works.


SonofaBor said:


> I wish I had heard someone say this to me 25 years ago... It would have cut the amount of suffering I experienced at the thoughts and actions of nationalists and anti-nationalists down to near zero. As a professional anthropologist, I presumably knew something about culture, maybe even race. But the discourses on either side were loopy. My expertise was irrelevant. Pick a side or, worse, become an unofficial/official arbiter on these matters (one of my classmates acts in this manner as a Stanford prof). The key point, as I've said previously, consideration of multinational interests (i.e., conspiracies) in the creation of these discourses and political regimes was and, no doubt, remains strictly verboten


O to be a fly on the wall during a university faculty luncheon! I remember when I was in high school, engaging my history teacher with difficult questions. At first, he was encouraged and intrigued that I was actively participating in heated dialog while the rest of the class stared with irritable impatience for the class to finally be over. But I remember when I made the baffling discovery of what a promissory note actually was, pointing out to the teacher that if what he was saying was correct, then the dollar was like a written check that never actually gets cashed, but substitutes for the cash itself without ever being truly redeemed. So we were actually spending a currency backed by confidence alone, essentially a fraudulent scam on everyone. His eyes seemed to be bulging from his head. I thought he was putting us all on. I actually didn't realize exactly what I was on to at the time, but instead of allowing the dialog to progress further, he shut down the argument, changed the subject, and never revisited this topic. He also rarely called on me after that, even when he was looking for class participation.

So I can only imagine how frustrating and verboten it must be for a teacher or professor who has inadvertently become awake and aware of how indoctrinated the education system really is, especially when dealing with his/her colleagues in social settings. The self censorship dynamic must be absolutely mastered in order to not get lynched and molested by an out of control, all out triggered faculty, who probably take virtue signaling to Shakespearean extremes.


SonofaBor said:


> I'm still not convinced Trump and Q are preaching to the White Nationalists. I think they'd like to get people-- well, rather like me-- to join up, too.


I wouldn't so much say that Trump and Q are preaching to White Nationalists. I think it is more their goal to tone down, marginalize, and manipulate White Nationalists, firstly, by throwing them a few conspiracy bones to gnaw on, and then to reeducate them into a more manageable brand of libertarian, one that only marginally acknowledges the J question without actually using it as a real barometer to discover shills and frauds. 

Trump is actually quite weak when measured by your hardcore truther White Nationalists, since his speeches carry very little actual substance or deep truths. His main strategy is to do nothing more than rally the crowds for an hour and a half by incessantly insulting Democrats, claiming election fraud in the 2020 contest, and keeping things in an entirely partisan, Republican versus Democrats/RINOs kind of realm. This works like gangbusters for your run-of-the-mill mainstream MAGA conservatives.

But the more effective strategy in reeling in White Nationalist, however, is in employing guys like 107, who have license from their handlers to sometimes go off the deep end, occasionally calling out some of the deeper players and defining some of the deeper intrigue, fulfilling a few litmus tests in the process, in order to gain this target audience's trust. They then create intricate back stories that cannot ever be verified, elucidating a character with the same name of Trump, though who possesses qualities, qualifications, values, standards, passions, and attributes of an entirely different kind of character than we are accustomed to seeing giving speeches at rallies.

So we basically have 3 distinctly different Donald Trumps: the Trump that the sleeping Left sees, as you most creatively and pointedly described above, the ultimate scapegoat for all of the problems of the world; the Trump that the sleeping Right sees, the resurrected Ronald Reagan wannabe who will make America great again; and the Trump that 107 has created out of the aether for the benefit of the awakening White Nationalists (and by the term White Nationalist, I am referring to a somewhat broad and diverse demographic that encompasses many branches of White, right wing leaning Americans on the cusp or in the process of awakening) that depicts a very special kind of super hero demigod. This filling in of intricate back story has a very similar effect as did the character projected onto Obama from "progressives" back in 2008, where the buzzwords of "hope" and "change" meant many different things to many different people, all packaged under one fictional character with the face of Obama. What makes these seemingly opposite demographics so similar is in their process of attributing or projecting onto a person heroic qualities that they may or may not actually possess.

With this Trump strategy, they can still censor the harder core "conspiracy theorists" who reveal the deeper level of how the hidden hand really works, particularly in regards to the role of Chabad Lubavitch in the back room handling of political candidates of all parties, in addition to the overall leaders of the world, regardless of the ideologies that they publicly embrace.

When and if the mainstream sleeping Trump supporters finally wake up to any degree, they will more likely be drawn into the 107 realm of awareness, where they will hang onto his every word, hoping for something new to be revealed about their savior Trump and how he's taking care of business behind the scenes. This brand of awakening will likely overpower the harder core White Nationalists in their standing and posture, especially the overt Anti-Semitic faction that perpetually Jew bash while accomplishing little to nothing noteworthy in terms of significant pushback on government and corporate overreach. 

And as long as this kind of controlled, false light awakening that 107 promotes, results in some level of decent pushback in the near future, where reforms are actually put in place and certain notorious characters like Fauci and Gates are publicly tarred and feathered, followed by a more transparent financial and electoral system, the harder core White Nationalists will likely soften their rhetoric and choose to enjoy some of the benefits of these long sought after reforms that are finally implemented. In this way, the harder core White Nationalists will be somewhat pacified, choosing a more practical route that actually harvests results rather than stubbornly clinging to a strictly Anti Semitic posturing.


SonofaBor said:


> Urban liberals fall the hardest for the con because they've allowed themselves to become straight-A sheep.


This demographic will also have less of a problem transitioning, especially under a fiscally solvent regime that replaces the fake Biden administration. This is also the reason why I think the Cabal will maneuver events to eventually throw Trump under the bus in favor of a more seemingly centrist, transparent, patriotic, and non partisan leader like Rand Paul and Tulsi Gabbard (both Cabal controlled puppets), who will be more enthusiastically embraced by the surviving, though completely decimated Left, who have been deliberately poisoned by mainstream news, particularly by CNN and MSNBC on all things Trump.


----------



## SonofaBor (May 19, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> If 107 is actually correct, that White Hats were instrumental in "taking down" the Iron Curtain, and that it wasn't a true grass roots solidarity movement, then my response would be to tell these



I don't think these two possibilities are mutually exclusive. I suppose this has been my point for awhile now: minus powerful friends, all movements can be crushed-- unless, of course, everyone joins, which they never do.  There are simply too many people heavily invested in the status quo.



Collapseinrealtime said:


> O to be a fly on the wall during a university faculty luncheon! I



You wouldn't have wanted to be there! And that's probably why you weren't

I had all the same experiences as you in high school and into college. I just stuck it out, somehow. 

It got so ridiculous. I'd be at an international conference, as a commentator on the main stage. I was supposed to review the papers and generate discussion.  Some "leading figure" wrote some "anthropology" about this or that resistance group in an Asian country. And it was all overwritten with the standard identity tropes. Totally inane, feel-good fluff. I didn't approach it with the same sensitivities. I simply glazed over it. Could I just scream: this is stupid!? No. I was careful. But simply not sharing in the prevailing zeitgeist got me nothing but leering, suspicious contempt.  



Collapseinrealtime said:


> So we basically have 3 distinctly different Donald Trumps: the Trump that the sleeping Left sees, as you most creatively and pointedly described above, the ultimate scapegoat for all of the problems of the world; the Trump that the sleeping Right sees, the resurrected Ronald Reagan wannabe who will make America great again; and the Trump that 107 has created out of the aether for the benefit of the awakening White Nationalists (and by the term White Nationalist, I am referring to a somewhat broad and diverse demographic that encompasses many branches of White, right wing leaning Americans on the cusp or in the process of awakening) that depicts a very special kind of super hero demigod. This filling in of intricate back story has a very similar effect as did the character projected onto Obama from "progressives" back in 2008, where the buzzwords of "hope" and "change" meant many different things to many different people, all packaged under one fictional character with the face of Obama. What makes these seemingly opposite demographics so similar is in their process of attributing or projecting onto a person heroic qualities that they may or may not actually possess.



Yes. I had these thoughts in 2016-- except 107 wasn't in the mix. I shared this position with ardent Trump supporters. A very good friend of mine now takes my old position.  Since Trump didn't get us into war, which can't be said about old Mother Reagan, I am still hoping. Moreover, I think there is a bigger agenda at work than mere electioneering. See here for some provocative insights.




Collapseinrealtime said:


> This demographic will also have less of a problem transitioning, especially under a fiscally solvent regime that replaces the fake Biden administration. This is also the reason why I think the Cabal will maneuver events to eventually throw Trump under the bus in favor of a more seemingly centrist, transparent, patriotic, and non partisan leader like Rand Paul and Tulsi Gabbard (both Cabal controlled puppets), who will be more enthusiastically embraced by the surviving, though completely decimated Left, who have been deliberately poisoned by mainstream news, particularly by CNN and MSNBC on all things Trump.



This is possible. I began 2020 a Gabbard supporter. Please note, liberals, who I know, don't watch CNN or MSNBC.


SonofaBor said:


> If rednecks really read or listened to what urban liberals read or hear, they'd fall asleep from boredom due to the fact that most liberal news is not very connected to reality. The tone of the message is what is important to urban liberals. It is some kind of Philip Glass-like repetitive and perpetual string quartet, called "The Absence."



The absence of reality-- that is.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (May 19, 2022)

SonofaBor said:


> minus powerful friends, all movements can be crushed-- unless, of course, everyone joins, which they never do.


Yes, this about sums it up, doesn't it? I think what happened in the case of the Iron Curtain falling is that a real solidarity movement began to be formed and organized. The Cabal then inserted their "White Hat" operatives who then led the movement, severely watering it down to the point where bureaucrats took over its management altogether. Since the genuine faction of the solidarity movement lacked skill and training, it quickly got out of their hands, just like what we're seeing now with BREXIT, the Canadian Truckers Convoy, and the 2020 election fraud disclosure. So, in a sense, 107 is correct in that the "White Hats" were no doubt heavily involved. 

Another noteworthy "movement" to keep eyes on is in Australia under the leadership of Riccardo Bosi. A classic example to look to in terms of measuring the eagerness of the Cabal for the sheeple to finally wake up. Perhaps that is why 107 is getting so frustrated. The frustration is genuine, since his work in the awakening is not gaining the traction that it needs for the Cabal to initiate their next steps in Project Disclosure.


----------



## SonofaBor (May 20, 2022)

Everyone is busy fighting the battle for our lives or they are asleep (or they are NPC's?)

In any case, this is how I see the news. (Yes, caveat: GP could devolve into a bot-farm like the Daily Kos; but when that happens, it will be obvious).

(Apologies, too. I'm skipping history altogether in this post).

1.  A great woman tries to red pill a vapid (left-but-not-really) reporter.

2.  Someone in Michigan is reading realrawnews.com and freaking out.

3.  Chertoff? Good golly! They're bringing in our old friends from 9/11 days. They're desperately calling in the cavalry.

4.  Biden is fake: wake up!


----------



## SonofaBor (May 27, 2022)

I have made plain many times, in private and public, that to understand Germany between world wars is crucial for understanding what is happening in the US and elsewhere.

In general, I think one of the lessens learned by the general population is not to take the race bait. As noted above, I think the majority of America, which is "white", isn't biting.  I think this due in large measure to the fact that the majority of the majority are Christians and to the fact that they know the Cabal wants nothing more for them than to take the bait.

Christianity is a universalist religion-- at least in its mainstream forms.  Adam Green presents a very reasonable and measured discussion with Apollonian Germ, entitled The Abrahamic Conquest of Europe. Basically, the argument presented is that Christian universalism is a sub-set (or subsidiary) of Hebrew universalism and its "jealous God"-- which Jason Breshears hits, as a virtuosos of Biblical criticism, in Yahweh the God of Murder. 

The upshot of Green and Germ's discussion is that people lose their local gods as they converted or are converted to Christianity.  This is no doubt true. Moreover, they argue that universalist spirituality reduces the earthly reality of its practitioners. Both of these points seem undeniable.  Frankly, I had never thought of this religious dimension. Nonetheless, it confirms my own, long-term proposition that people in this country (and in Asia) are generally divorced from reality and that this divorce is making possible their own demise.

My critique of Green and Germ relies on this Gnostic notion, found in the Book of John,10: 33 & 34: 

_The Jews answered him, saying, For a good work we stone thee not; but for blasphemy; and because that thou, being a man, makest thyself God.
Jesus answered them, Is it not written in your law, I said, Ye are gods?_

So, by my reading, which is heavily influenced by Gnosticism, the universalist proposition is in fact that we are all Gods, not merely Woden or Toth or Mazu, etc.  Of course, my reading does not correspond with that of most universalist believers.  But I think it provides the most accurate assessment of who we are and, thus, where hope truly lies.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (May 27, 2022)

SonofaBor said:


> In general, I think one of the lessens learned by the general population is not to take the race bait. As noted above, I think the majority of America, which is "white", isn't biting. I think this due in large measure to the fact that the majority of the majority are Christians and to the fact that they know the Cabal wants nothing more for them than to take the bait


I honestly think that by choosing to not take the "race bait", the lesson is not learned, but postponed or ignored altogether. What makes the race question such a feared and taboo, yet most important subject is in the apprehension to be negatively labeled in the process of discussing ideas that are inherently misunderstood. It is this fear that keeps the whites of the world enslaved to politically correct language that the cabal can change and alter at a moment's notice in order to further stifle honest dialog. I don't think most average White Christians understand exactly how or why this trap is so effective in fomenting disunity, and the vast majority try to steer clear of it altogether. Thus by choosing to steer clear of it, rather than attacking it head on in open and frank discussion, the Cabal chase whites into an impossible corner, where they are inevitably forced into the subconscious concession that if you are white, you are inherently "racist", and therefore guilty, without, of course, ever definitively clarifying exactly what is implied by the term "racism". And rather than identifying the agitator who benefits the most from this kind of psychological warfare, most whites spend their time trying to prove that they are the exception rather than seeing the trap for what it truly is.


SonofaBor said:


> people in this country (and in Asia) are generally divorced from reality and that this divorce is making possible their own demise.


While this may seem to be the case with the majority of the general population, it does not accurately portray the mindset of absolutely everyone. Those that are awakened to the Cabal's machinations take on many forms that are not quite so obvious and can be quite difficult to identify. It is for this reason that the Cabal have seen fit to recruit agents like David Duke, Jim Rizoli, and Louis Farrakhan, among others, who, through their podcasts, appeal to this mostly silent demographic of the population that are looking for a deeper analysis of the race question and particularly of the "J" question. Agents like these are allowed a greater latitude to discuss otherwise extremely taboo, race related topics, that somewhat delineate the confusion, while at the same time serving as a track and trace, giving the Cabal a better indication of just who and how many are seeing through this level of race baiting propaganda.

There will come a point in the near future where more and more alt media agents will begin to speak freer and more candidly on the subject of racism, anti-semitism and of political correctness in general as a tool to foment disunity, drawing out greater numbers of those in the population who currently choose to keep their true opinions under the radar. What appears at present to be a demise in the population will quickly flip into a growing awareness that will render political correctness a diminishing tool that will have less and less an effect on the stifling of free speech. A momentary divorce from reality does not necessarily signify a hopeless and permanent defeat, merely a temporary concession until a time when courage is finally called upon to set matters straight. The Cabal also realize this, which is why their pro-White agents are in place to capture this growing demographic as the "Woke" agenda begins to fade in popularity in favor of a more honest kind of dialog that centers around identifying and delineating political correctness as a tool utilized to stifle dissent, particularly from White Nationalists. This will go hand in hand with the "End the Fed" mantra, which will very shortly be the rallying call of both the Left and Right, who will no longer be able to deny the writing on the wall, that the Dollar is dead and that we need a return to a more honest, accountable, transparent and solvent monetary policy, an agreed upon idea that will transcend racial disunity once and for all.


----------



## SonofaBor (May 27, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> What makes the race question such a feared and taboo, yet most important subject is in the apprehension to be negatively labeled in the process of discussing ideas that are inherently misunderstood.



Yes. The psychological dimensions are manifold. 


Collapseinrealtime said:


> giving the Cabal a better indication of just who and how many are seeing through this level of race baiting propaganda.



It is the complexity of your thought in fair relation to the subject that gives me reason to believe that whoever be the Cabal, at the highest levels, has access to AI-type technology-- a subject discussed previously on this thread.  It is simply the case that every move has a counter-move and so on. Every hope a trap and so forth.

I highly recommend the The Green/Germ interview above for its historical analysis of the predicament. Germ notes how the take over of Pagan people has rendered these people mute in the Court of Heaven. (See Jessie Czebotar for more insight into this strange but apparently true operation).

He speaks of Europeans being muted in that court because their divinity is lost when their gods collapse from lack of worship. While I admire Germ's intelligence and erudition, a certain parochialism creeps in.  For frankly, I saw similar processes at work in Asia over a roughly 20 period.  It is a universal pattern.

Further, while the universalism of the Hebrew Bible and Hegel and so on has served to enable states and corporations and universal churches with terrible results, the basic idea underneath it all remains: We must be suppressed. If the PTB see it as crucial that we are suppressed because we are divine, then we have a negative proof of our status.  This status is shared by all people regardless of the fates of their local gods.

Well, it is clearly a war. A battle of the Gods.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (May 27, 2022)

SonofaBor said:


> While I admire Germ's intelligence and erudition, a certain parochialism creeps in.


Agreed. This is what I was referring to earlier in terms of the Cabal inserting agents into the narrative that offer a far more objective view of the J question, especially in terms of White suppression, while, at the same time, managing to maintain a polarized outlook that would inevitably turn off genuinely objective researchers. I see this happen a lot in the Christian Identity realm, where they condemn Jewish supremacy while simultaneously promoting it by inserting the White race in the place of Jews. This trick keeps the genuine researcher trapped between accepting supremacy as a legitimate model (as long as the correct race holds the supremacy) or rejecting the entire thesis, essentially throwing out the baby with the bathwater, rather than coming to the most obvious and powerful conclusion, that is, seeing one's self as the creator and the creation within all peoples, finally dispelling with the reptilian brained tendency towards domination and subjugation. In a truly natural environment, the diverse races would inevitably find ways of working together to everyone's advantage while managing to maintain their unique racial identities and cultural heritage. 

We are trained through endless generations of propaganda to believe that we are all the victims of our oppressors, who must be avenged. In the case of Adam Green, he pushes the idea that we are the victims of the Jews, just like the Jews push the idea that the blacks and natives are the victims of the Whites. I have the strong feeling that if you were to dig deep enough, both Green and Apollonian Germ are of the tribe, pushing a level of disclosure while still promoting a level of supremacy, ensuring that solidarity between the races remains a distant, unattainable reality. 

As much as I enjoy what these kind of interviews can bring to the surface in a seemingly frank and candid conversation, I still see the bigger agenda being pushed in the overall equation, leading me to conclude that this kind of content is custom designed to trigger the newly awakened into a polarized mindset that the Cabal can easily recognize, label, and then marginalize. Another key component to recognizing the controlled opposition aspect of these kind of interviews is in the fact that few real solutions are ever offered, leaving the viewer with a feeling of general anger, frustration, and hopelessness. The viewer is given the intellectual validation of who really runs the show and how, ending the show as it began, stuck right back at square one.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jun 14, 2022)

It is my contention that every new shred of evidence "leaked" onto the internet that pushes the "Disclosure" project forward, while seeming to originate from grassroots sources, is, in actuality, originating from the very players who appear to be the ones damaged the most by such revelations. This is why "Project Disclosure" is proving to be such an effectively brilliant deception with each new nugget of truth revealed.

In the short video linked below, we are given a few more crumbs of evidence that convinces me that the Cabal intend to throw Trump to the wolves, just so perfectly timed to simultaneously correspond to his being vindicated by evidence that the 2020 election was "stolen" from him.

What would this accomplish in the grander scheme of things?

Firstly, the hundreds of thousands of Trump's supporters would be served a true psychic shock of monumental proportions, beginning with feelings of joy and ecstasy at the news of his vindication, followed by feelings of disgust, loathing, horror, betrayal, and contempt with the news of his nefarious, long covered up acts of malevolence towards countless innocent victims.

As Trump's support base quickly evaporates with the revelation of his past criminal debauchery, a vacuum will emerge, calling for fresh leaders to fill that void, leaders of a highly ethical and moral patriotic fiber. Trump's crushed and demoralized following will be easy cannon fodder for the next wave of false light heroes that will arise from the ashes of the once glorious reputation of the one who was to make America great again.

The timing is always very interesting to keep a close eye on. I imagine that more revelatory videos such as this one exposing Trump's checkered past will begin to surface in exact conjunction with videos further exposing the 2020 election fraud that would otherwise vindicate him. The potential emotional and spiritual energy to be harvested from such a polarizing dichotomy of revelations cannot be easily measured or calculated by any arbitrary means. With access to the kind of political capital generated by this level of scandalous treachery, there's no possibility in accurately defining the limits of power that the Cabal have access to in order to manipulate events to their favor.

What makes this coming freefall so bittersweet is that the vast majority will fall for this treachery hook, line, and sinker, as the majority always do. Those of us who have awakened to the left/right paradigm trap can only sit back and watch helplessly, since any warnings coming from us will mostly fall on deaf ears.

"Donald Trump is a Pedophile-The Facts"

_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/VloyV2C18sfI/_


----------



## Quiahuitl (Jun 14, 2022)

Collapseinrealtime - you have posted this same argument several times. They may well try to do exactly what you say, i.e. in the moment when the election is proven fraudulent they will saturate the media with allegations that Trump abuses minors.

I don't necessarily think the majority of Trump supporters would believe such allegations, given that Trump's schtick for five years now has been to say 'Look! They're lying about me,' and his supporters agree.

You posted a video further up this thread covering the same subject.  The frontispiece of the video is a photoshop.  I know this for certain because I've seen the original photo of Trump with his daughter Ivanka on his lap, from which this composite has been derived. Given that I know for certain the video frontispiece is a deliberate deception, I'm not going to believe anything else it says.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jun 14, 2022)

Quiahuitl said:


> - you have posted this same argument several times.


I do apologize for seeming to be redundant. Each piece that I come across further establishes the argument, though tedious it may seem. Perhaps I cannot say more than has already been said, even as more evidence keeps emerging to support my thesis. As far as the reaction of overall Trump supporters to these revelations, your guess is as good as mine, since we are dealing in a highly speculative realm, having access to precious little incontravertible facts outside of what is being recycled within the alt media sphere.


----------



## SonofaBor (Jun 15, 2022)

I'm reading in alt-history books.  I am seeking to grasp some of the alt-background that I know I never learned prior to reading SH.

Breshears (2017) writes:

"The Jewish author of the Genesis text in Babylonia read the archaic records of the Anunna and Iggigi groups and modeled their antidelluvian "history" into two prevailing lineages: Sethites and Cainites...."

Juan O Savin has told his audiences on many occasions that something like this is precisely what the PTB believe. He knows his audiences are grain-fed Biblephiles generally, and he takes pains to say to them: This may not be true to you, but this is what they believe.

Meanwhile, a mind-controlled sex-slave has alleged that the popularizer of this conception of history is a  synapsid (@21:00).

Maybe Cain/Seth was the original right/left duopoly, written into history by the A.I.-Archon?

Everyone is suffering.  Will we blame each other?  Of course!

The higher up in the pyramid you go, the less I care about you. I am really aiming at their foot soldiers. The ordinary dopes who go along with the tyranny. How long can they hold back against us? When will they turn against those above them?

Ah... don't even think about it! We're in a hologram anyway. Just like old Baudrillard (1981) said:

 “It is useless to dream of revolution through content, useless to dream of a revelation through form, because the medium and the real are now in a single nebula whose truth is indecipherable.”

Depressing? Yes. But while I will keep fighting, I think this comment of his (2000) is true, too:

“Every set of phenomena, whether cultural totality or sequence of events, has to be fragmented, disjointed, so that it can be sent down the circuits; every kind of language has to be resolved into a binary formulation so that it can circulate not, any longer, in our memories, but in the luminous, electronic memory of the computers. No human language can withstand the speed of light. No event can withstand being beamed across the whole planet. No meaning can withstand acceleration. No history can withstand the centrifugation of facts or their being short-circuited in real time (to pursue the same train of thought: no sexuality can withstand being liberated, no culture can withstand being hyped, no truth can withstand being verified, etc.).”


----------

